#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-17
<harcesz> gdzie są wszyscy grammarnazi kiedy ich potrzeba?
<harcesz> ostał się tu ktoś?
<ryoshu> tak
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> czesc shpaq
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> lisu: o/
<tar-gz> Używasz już 11.10?
<lisu> nie
<lisu> debian gosci u mnie na hoście
<tar-gz> Nie kojarzysz czy unity już z gtk3 korzysta nie?
<lisu> unity jedzie na compizie
<lisu> nie zna ktoś jakiejs prostej przeglądarki www dla xów gdzie by się ją odpalało przykładowo z terminala z 1 adresem url i zeby była wyświetlana tylko 1 stona?
<tar-gz> links
<lisu> nie chce tekstowej, tylko zeby w oknie była
<tar-gz> hmmm
<m477> a np firefox z terminala + adres strony nie ruszy?
<lisu> ruszy, ale coś lżejszego
<m477> konqueror
<lisu> chimera próbuje, ale mjpeg nie obsługuje
<tar-gz> midori?
<lisu> mam, ciekawe, sprawdze jeszcze midori
<m477> jak ja nie lubie poniedzialkow
<tar-gz> Why?
<m477> -,-
<m477> moj organizm dostaje szoku
<lisu> tar-gz: bo to poniedziałki
<lisu> links2 tez nie obsługuje jpeg2
<lisu> mjpeg
<lisu> *
<tar-gz> lisu: Conkeror
<tar-gz> to odchudzony foresrox
<tar-gz> firesrox
<lisu> sprawdze
<lisu> chwalmy pana, dzięki tar-gz, fajna :)
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tar-gz> No problemo
<lisu> zajebiaszczo działa :)
<lisu> tylko musze wywalic z niej jeszcze pasek statnu i pasek gdzie url pokazuje
<tar-gz> kiosk internetowy robisz?
<lisu> nie, podgląd z kamerki na 2 monitorze
<m477> po oc
<lisu> po to zeby miec podgląd, jak to po co
<m477> czy policja na chate nie wbija?
<lisu> coś w tym stylu
<lisu> ;]
<m477> well played
<lisu> czekam na listonosza, a mi dzwonek wysiadł ;/
<tar-gz> Listonoszowie nie używają dźwięków
<m477> podobno kiedys sie pukalo w drzwi jak dzwonkow nie bylo
<sysek> :<
<m477> ale to tylko przesady
<noneo> Po aktualizacji do 11.10 szukam dobrej dystrybucji, która nie ma kłopotów z Alt-Tab, i w której karta dźwiękowa się nie resetuje i milknie, a kamerka nie zyskuje pomarańczowych i błękitnych prążków.
<supermegazord> siema
<supermegazord> mam pytanie szybkie pytanie potrzbuje cos ala egroupware
<supermegazord> baza wiedzy/wiki kalendarz
<supermegazord> znacie cos sensownego
<noneo> Google :-) Albo Zoho.
<noneo> Chcesz na swoim serwerze, czy hostowane?
<supermegazord> na swoim
<supermegazord> groupOffice i feng office probowalem nie maja funkcjonalnosci wiki/bazy wiedzy jakkolwiek to nazwac
<noneo> Wiki/baza wiedzy jest w TWiki. Tzn. jest Wiki, i ma niezłą wyszukiwarką.
<noneo> Poleciłbym Ci Redmine'a albo Trac-a, ale to trochę inny profil. No i nie wiem, czy jest klasyczny kalendarz.
<supermegazord> chodzi o to zebym mial mozliwosc na takiej platfowmie do pracy grupowej wsadzic baze wiedzy/wiki cokolwiek zeby mi uzytkownicy dupy nie zawracali jak dysk podmontowac czy jak stopke w mailu zrobic tylko by weszli zobaczyli i gitara a ja bym zrobil raz opis z obrazkami i bym mial spokoj
<noneo> Używałem TWiki, ale zwykła wiki nie narzuca struktury i trzeba samemu podzielić wiki na działy, pogrupowac topiki - a to wymaga samodyscypliny. Ja widzialem to w formie skrajnie zdyscyplinowałem, skoiowałem dla sienie styl pracy i właśnie taką bazę wiedzy stworzylem. (ok. 200 dokumentów dla sekcji adminów). Potem juz nikt mnie nie pytał zanim nie sprawdził w TWiki.
<noneo> A jak chcesz narzuconą strukturę, to może e-learning? Np. moodle?
<supermegazord> a jak jest twiki z uzytkownikami w sensie mozna im dawac jakies uprawnienia do edycji, tworzenia dokumentów w jakims dziale ?
<noneo> Dokładnie. Można dawać prawa do oglądania i edycji poszczególnych dokumentów lub całych tzw. webów, czyli działów.
<noneo> Gradacja jest dość szczegółowa.
<noneo> Jest tam mały myk z zabranianiem oglądania części dokumentów w webie - wyszukiwarka je pokazywała jak czegoś nie ustawiłeś, ale to było kłopotliwe w wersji 4, a teraz pewnie poszło to znacznie do przodu.
<supermegazord> szukalem na szybkow necie i jest jakas roznica znaczaca miedzy twiki a foswiki to drugie to fork twiki
<noneo> Ops...
<noneo> foswiki to chyba fork po tym jak twórca twiki okazał się zbytnim dyktatorem. Jasne że foswiki :-)
<supermegazord> :)
<supermegazord> ok wlasnie zbralem sie za instalacje
<qrq> Witam
<Michalos> witam
<Michalos> czy system przechowuje gdzieś ostatnią dobrą konfiguracje xorga?
<Michalos> bo namieszałem z rozdzielczością i teraz nic nie mam ;P
<qrq> xorg.back czy coś takiego
<qrq> Jest tam w folderze
<qrq> X11
<m477> spac...
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Firefox zmula!
<qrq> -_-
<m477> ja tez
<qrq> Nie wiem czy on akceleracji wymaga czy jak? :D
<qrq> Karty przełączają się z sekundę.
<m477> ;]
<m477> jeszcze angielski na 18sta :F
<sysek> uf
<qrq> English is easy :D
<sysek> yep, but i preffer russian
<m477> gtfo
<sysek> nope
<m477> :(
<abbus> re
<abbus> korzysta ktos moze z WhatsApp Messenger
<qrq> What the heck is that? :D
<abbus> jakis komunikator na telefony
<abbus> ciotka z niemiec sie mnie pytala o to :D
<abbus> ale juz doczytalem ze darmowe to jest przez rok
<abbus> a pozniej niecale 2$ na rok
<qrq> Nie znam.
<|B|enedyktXVI> \o
<qrq> Hej.
<qrq> Firefox zabija system bez akceleracji...
<qrq> Z czego to wynika?
<jacekowski> firefox ssie
<jacekowski> uzywaj opery
<qrq> Opera też zabija...
<qrq> :D
<gjm> nie ma to jak konstruktywna krytyka
<|B|enedyktXVI> links :P
<qrq>  gjm Nikt mnie nie opłaca , mówię poważnie :P
<gjm> qrq: nie o tobie mówiłem ;)
<GriGi> Macie może jakieś zewnętrzne HDD godne polecenia?
<GriGi> może ktoś ma WD My Essentials 500GB?
<qrq> Ja mam samsunga 80 GB , GF 2 400 MX i 520 RAM.
<qrq> Przy czym należy zaznaczyć że GeForce jest nowy.
<m477> GZ
<qrq> GZ?
<m477> :<
<GriGi> tak przy okazji wcześniejszej rozmowy: firefox for life! :D
<GriGi> siedziałem trochę na Chromie, teraz FF7 lepiej działa i wróciłem, jednak Chrome to nie to samo :/
<gjm> w3m or links
<qrq> Jak masz więcej niż 512 ram i sprawną akcelerację 3D.
<GriGi> qrq: Ale nie 80GB, trochę więcej funduszy mam :P Chyba wezmę 500GB WD
<GriGi> aa, ty nie o dyskach tutaj mówisz, nvm.
<m477> 2,5 czy 3,5?
<GriGi> 2.5
<GriGi> tak btw. to USB 3.0 działa ze złączami USB 2.0, nie?
<m477> tak
<abbus> dziala ale o parametrach 2.0
<m477> :D
<abbus> hmm
<abbus> nieglupie to WhatsApp
<m477> what's up?
<abbus> hehe
<qrq> Whaaazzzaaaup :P
<m477> umrzył :(
<qrq> Dostałem kicka?
<sysek> :o
<sysek> nie
<sysek> sam wyszles
<gjm> sysek: cześć :)
<gjm> wyszedłeś*
<sysek> WYSZŁEŚ
<qrq> O.O
<qrq> Sam opuściłem pokój.
<sysek> qrq: ano
<m477> :P
<julek> czesc
<gjm> sześć
<carbolymer> siemka
<carbolymer> mam taki problem: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=151850 any ideas?
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<Wilczek> elwin013: Hej :)
<Wilczek> em: Przestań robić przeciąg :P
<Ozil2> witam panowie
<julek> carbolymer: dopisac na stale ta windowsowa partycje do fstab
<Ozil2> takie pytanko mam do was
<julek> carbolymer: a jesli chodzi o te plyty i pendraki to sprawa jakiegos hala, czy innego wynalazku
<julek> moze jakichs uprawnien
<carbolymer> :s
<Ozil2> na allegro są dyski zabezpieczone hasłem w dobrej cenie czy są jakieś metody aby to hasło zdjąc ?
<carbolymer> no wlasnie najdziwniejsze ze to sie z automatu zrobilo
<GriGi> Ozil2, ale jak są zabezpieczone? Takim dajmy na to TrueCryptem?
<Ozil2> jak by był trucryptem to zwykły format wystarczy
<GriGi> i czy chcesz z niego normalnie korzystać czy chodzi Ci o sprawdzenie jakie tam są dane?
<GriGi> no właśnie, bo czy nie starczy format i można używać?
<Ozil2> w aukcji napisali że Dysk zabezpieczony przed dostępem i zapisem. Po podpięciu do PC-ta prosi o podanie hasła.
<GriGi> więcej danych powinni podać, jakiegoś ss'a.
<GriGi> może po prostu są uszkodzone a pisze tylko żeby podać hasło :P
<Ozil2> no może i tak być
<Ozil2> Western Digital WD5000AVVS 500GB Green Power
<anemus> Ozil2: uuu taki z nbox sprzętowo kodowany?
<dweller> anemus: seagateowe Momentusy FDE mają sprzętowe szyfrowanie AESem
<anemus> Ozil2: poszukaj coś o usówaniu haseł ATA na WD, lub po prostu o  MHDD
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<gjm> witaj
<inzaghi89> bry
<Ozil2> anemus: thx za wskazówki zaraz się tym zaintenresuje
<tar-gz> inzaghi89: o/
<inzaghi89> o
<tar-gz> o co?
<Ozil2> panowie widze że jest soft do tego i ąz dziwi mnie jakie to poroste więc się pytam po co takie zabezpieczenie ?
<Ozil2> bo na pewno nie przed policją
<tar-gz> o czym Ty mówisz do mnie?
<GriGi> Ozil2, jak się soft nazywa? I czym oraz kto to szyfruje. I dlaczego ktoś te dyski tanio sprzedaje na allegro.
<GriGi> nie, ale poważnie pytam ;)
<GriGi> acha, już wyżej napisali że to sprzętowe szyfrowanie
<elwin013> GriGi: zalinkuj do aukcji
<GriGi> Ja nie mam linka, to Ozil
<GriGi> ja nic nie wiem, jestem niewinny
<elwin013> GriGi: Aj, sorry :D
<elwin013> Ozil2: zalinkuj do aukcji :D
<julek> elwin013: zalinkuj do aukcji
<GriGi> Jedyno pytanie, czy ktoś używa faenza icons na 11.10?
<tar-gz> Ja nawet nie wiem jak zmienić ikony...
<GriGi> tar-gz, no właśnie, ja się doszukałem i zainstalowałem "gnome tweak tool" i tam się da zmienić
<GriGi> chciałem zmienić na moje ukochane faenza icons i wszystko okay tylko że ikonki indykatorów, te "mono" w prawym górnym rogu wyszły jakieś dziwne
<GriGi> zamiast "shutdown" z zębatką mam taki mały komputerek kolorowy, reszta jest mono ale bateria jakaś taka duża i nie pasuje
<GriGi> i mam dramat bo nie wiem jakby zainstalować te faenza ale bez podmieniania ikonek do indykatorów czy jak to tam się zwie
<julek> ja mam zestaw ikon z kilku roznych:)
<julek> na toolbarach, w menu ppm i w trayu mam ikonki z faenza
<tar-gz> GriGi: unity żre z gtk2 czy już z 3 ciągnie?
<GriGi> tar-gz, mnie się nie pytaj, ja jestem newbie
<tar-gz> Uhmm
<GriGi> julek, jak to zrobiłeś?
<julek> GriGi: wlazlem do ~/.icons i namieszalem metoda kopiuj-wklej
<GriGi> acha, czyli będzie trzeba się namęczyć :P
<GriGi> dziesiątki plików z ikonkami, nadciągam!
<julek> hmm... zalezy od motywu... mozna cale foldery:)
<dweller> tar-gz: unity jest generalnie wtyczką compiza
<julek> ewentualnie troche pozmieniac index.theme
<GriGi> Lecę, na razie wam
<lisu> re
 * lisu odpalił dziś windows 8
<mati75> mamy nowego króla polskiego internetu
<mati75> placio93
<mati75> koleś się na wszystkim zna
<mati75> i gównane cytaty daje na basha'
<dweller> mati75: kamil szajs już sie znudził :<
<julek> em_: sraczke masz?
<lisu> julek: weź zrób porządek, ty potrafisz postawić do pionu ;]
<mati75> dweller: chyba tak
<inzaghi89> to jest już jakiś następca?
<dweller> zawsze możesz iść na wykop
<dweller> tam siedzi elita
 * dweller Zebrahead - Lightning Rod at Clementine
<lisu> hmm, windows 8 nie ma w sobie klienta e-mail?
<sysek> lisu: windows essential musisz wgrac
<lisu> sysek: wypróbujemy, a co
<sysek> nic, pytales o emaila, tam jest program do email. domyslnie chyba nie ma
<inzaghi89> sysek, essential, a nie live? hmm
<inzaghi89> essentials to jest antywirus zdaje się, ten pakiet cały
<lisu> mam i lajwa i inne bajery, mesendzera
<sysek> http://explore.live.com/windows-live-essentials
<inzaghi89> ok, right :P http://explore.live.com/windows-live-essentials
<sysek> :)
<inzaghi89> pełna nazwa live essentials
<lisu> inzaghi89: microsoft security essentials - to jest antywir
<inzaghi89> no
<dweller> przyczym całkiem skuteczny jest
<dweller> tylko wolno skanuje ;f
<inzaghi89> eset <3
<inzaghi89> wlaśnie... licencja mi się kończy :(
<inzaghi89> a sysek ten klient mailowy... jest taki se
<inzaghi89> miałem tam problemy z imapem nawet
<lisu> ja pierdziele pojechali po bandzie, jak tu sie zamyka programy x] ?
<lisu> albo ja zgłupiałem, albo windows 8 jest nieco je*#ty
<lisu> nie można zamknąć durnego programu
<sysek> to dziala w tle ziom
<dweller> fell the background
<lisu> ale kurde przycina jak w tle chodzi, chce to zamknąc w cholere
<dweller> ale on wie lepiej co dla Ciebie lepsze
<dweller> prawie jak Apple
<lisu> można - task manadżerem ubić jak za dawnych czasów, ale to połowiczne rozwiązanie ;/
<dweller> lisu: przyjmij że cześć aplikacji nie jest przystosowana do windowsa 8
<lisu> dweller: zgadzam się, ale działają poprawnie jak narazie
<nn52> Hey hey Hello!
<sysek> hej hej jeszcze raz
<Wilku> nn52: Hey hi hello ;)
<denysonique__> Wiecie co
<denysonique__> Mam Ubuntu
<lisu> a ja mam windows 8
<sysek> denysonique__: i co :> ?
<sysek> a ja mam debiana :P
<denysonique__> hmm
<denysonique__> moze jednak i dobrze ze nie wiecie 'i co'
<denysonique__> hehe
<sysek> no to nam powiedz :)
<denysonique__> malo wazne
<denysonique__> zreszta
<denysonique__> Gentoo mi sie znudzilo
<sysek> to po co zaczynasz jak nie umiesz konczyc ;) ?
<denysonique__> pierwszy raz mam ubuntu mozna powiedziec
<sysek> no to powodzenia :)
<denysonique__> troche dziwne ze ubuntu nie potrafi instalowac w miedzy czasie feczowania dalszych paczek
<denysonique__> miedzyczasie*
<nn52> Właśnie, przyzwyczajajcie się do Windowsa, bo nowy sprzęt z UEFI uwali wszelkie Linuksy.
<lisu> nn52: g prawda
<nn52> lisu, rozwiń swą wypowiedź :>
<lisu> nn52: podobno mają zrobić przełącznik, ze będzie mozna wyłączyć funkcję i linuxy wystartują
<nn52> Ale bardziej się zapowiada że nie będzie go :>, wiec nie wystartują.
<lisu> nn52: a 2 sprawa wyobraź zobie, ze linuxy zaczynają korzystać z uefi :] - windows znowu w tyle.
<lisu> ide spac, czołem.
<nn52> Czołem
<qrq> Witam
<nn52> Czesc qrq
<qrq> nn52 :)
<m477> co to znaczy zaczynaja korzystac
<nn52> zapytaj Lisa
<m477> lisu pewnie juz słodko śpi :-(
<nn52> zwała nie mam kontaktów w Empathy
<m477> biada
<qrq> Jeżeli mogę sobie pozwolić na konstruktywną krytykę...
<qrq> To w Empathy nawet wielkości czcionki nie da się zmienić z poziomu gui.
<m477> :-)
<qrq> Ale...
<qrq> Wystarczy popatrzeć na Chromium....
<nn52> wie ktoś jak się importuje kontanty z gg do empathy?
<qrq> Gdzie nie sa się ustawić permanentnie czarnego tła w CSS.
<m477> zaraz **** mnie strzeli nie moge gammy znalesc w openofficie :<
<qrq> Można gdzieś pobrać kod źródłowy " Google Chrome"?
<qrq> Nie "Chromium"
<buharin> nie wiem czy takie cos
<buharin> jest dozwolne
<buharin> for(int y, int k = 1; y < xMax; y+a/potega, k++)
<qrq> Wiem tyle że 0.(9) = 1
<qrq> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-18
<inzaghi89> nie spać
<sysek> :o
<tar-gz> Kto to widział, żeby instalować samemu dodatkowy soft, żeby ikony zmienić.
<tar-gz> Który dodatku tych ikon nie zmienia.
<tar-gz> Paranoja!
<tar-gz> ide potestować gnome3
<lisu> re o/
<tar-gz> lisu: cześć
<tar-gz> Jak to nie będzie płynnie chodzić to spowrotem backtracka zainstaluje.
<lisu> :D
<lisu> a ja ide potestować windows 8 - wczoraj coś nie wchodziły updejty
<tar-gz> Wątpie, że kiedykolwiek z własnej nie przymuszonej woli zainstaluje okna.
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<tar-gz> o/
<tar-gz> śrubuntu już z gnome3 korzysta?
<Devil_Inside> tak ale ja uciekłem na xubuntu bo nie moge zniesc unity :(
<lisu> Devil_Inside: ciekawe co byś powiedział, jakbyś zainstalował windows 8 x] hehehe
<tar-gz> Ja mam netbooka, lubie unity
<lisu> wazne, aby płynnie smigało
<Devil_Inside> mi sie totalnie nie podoba :( mowisz ze Windows 8 tez wnosi takie "modyfikacje"? :o
<DaZ> tyle, ze metro w windowsie da sie wyłączy
<DaZ> c <:
<lisu> DaZ: lets try
<abbus> Devil_Inside: dlatego ja nie bede aktualizowal :D
<abbus> lisu: a to juz jest jakas wersja do testu?
<abbus> no dobra widze ze cos jest ;]
<lisu> jest, całkiem używalna
<abbus> i jak?
<julek> popsuli linuksa tymi wszystkimi srodowiskami graficznymi:(
<lisu> DaZ: nie wiesz czasem, gdzie to metro sie wyłącza? bo jakoś informacji na ten temat nie widze
<abbus> julek: jeszcze dwie aktualizacje i wroca do starego wygladu :P
<abbus> a to wszystko za spraw takich ludzi jak Devil_Inside ;]
<julek> niedlugo wszystko wroci do ponktu wyjscia - bedzie zostana tylko jakies fvwm
<julek> i linux mial byc taki fajny i dla kazdego... a zostana tylko zapryszczone nastolatki klepiace polecenia w konsoli
<DaZ> lisu: ja tego systemu na ozy nie widziałem
<DaZ> ale eksperci mowia, ze sie wyłącza
<DaZ> ergo sie wyłącza [;
<abbus> julek: watpie zeby teraz nastolatki w dobie fejsbuka klepaly cokolwiek w konsoli
<DaZ> hm, a nie, na metro tez sa haksy :f
<abbus> po pierwsze "co to jest konsola?" ;]
<lisu> w każdym razie: stery od grafiki odpaliły u mnie na win 8 bezboleśnie (ati x1250) -> zauwazyłem pozytywnie szybszą nieco reakcję niż miałem to w win 7
<DaZ> do grania w gietea cztery na telewizorze
<julek> klepia, tylko takie co na facebooku nie siedza
<abbus> a no wlasnie
<julek> jesli juz sam Linus powiedzial, ze xfce jest dobre, to cos sie dzieje:)
<julek> a afair kiedys twierdzil, ze gnome jest do dupy (do wydania kde4 oczywiscie)
<DaZ> potem chyba dalej twierdzil, ze jest do dupy [;
<Devil_Inside> mi sie unity nie podoba i tyle uzywam teraz XFCE i gitara :)
<julek> ale po zepsuciu kde polecal gnome
<Devil_Inside> zreszta mam za duzy monitor do unity smiesznie wyglada :-/
<DaZ> ale z drugiej strony jest wystarczajaco duzy do wyswietlenia tego dziwnego unitymenu
<DaZ> :f
<julek> ja mam fluksa
<Devil_Inside> no mniej wiecej ma 28 cali i unity menu zajmuje jego polowe jak sie otwieralo :o
<Devil_Inside> a leci na fullHD :/
<DaZ> ja i tak nie umiem nic tam znalezc :f
<Devil_Inside> teraz tak smiesznie wyszlo ze ubuntu ma wszystkie srodowiska oprocz samego gnome na ktorym zaczynalo
<julek> widzial ktos z was film "idiocracy"?
<julek> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45909111@N00/3601246826/
<julek> tam w szpitalu uzywali unity
<DaZ> touché
<DaZ> :f
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<DaZ> parpl
<lisu> czemu z gadu nie można wywalić tych poj*** ch "pomocników"?
<denysonique__> ja w pidginie nie mam tych gowien
<lisu> ja mam pidgina i jak nowa instalacja pidgina, to pojawiają sie zraz ze sciagnieciem kontaktów, mimo usuwania i wysyłania listy na serwer poprzednim razem
<lisu> ide sie troche napromieniować o/
<magic663> siema
<denysonique__> magic663: cześć
<tar-gz> Re
<m477> witom
<vid10t> witam
<vid10t> jestem raczej poczatkujacym uzytkownikiem linuksa i pragne zwrocic sie do was z pewnym zapytaniem
<vid10t> otoz czy jest mozliwe potraktowanie jakiegos pliku poleceniem split, podzielic nim ow plik na trzy czesci, a nastepnie w jakis magiczny sposob utworzyc do ow czesci dowiazanie symboliczne w taki sposob, aby system widzial dzieki niemu ten plik jako calosc..?
<tomodachi> vid10t: o jakie pliki chodzi?
<vid10t> generalnie potrzebuje upchnac plik o wielkosci 6gb na partycje fat32
<vid10t> tak, aby moc z niego korzystac, to obraz systemu
<vid10t> a musze operowac na fat'cie... android...
<qrq1> vid10 Jest coś takiego jak exfat
<vid10t> ja wiem
<vid10t> ale mi tego andek nie czyta
<qrq1> A ext3?
<vid10t> bede musial moduly dokompilowac na obsluge systemow plikow
<vid10t> albo znajdzie sie jakas metoda na ten podzial i link symboliczny
<qrq1> ext3 nie czyta?
<vid10t> ta, mam nieco pieprzniety rom
<vid10t> od motoroli
<jacekowski> nie da sie upchnac 4GB pliku na fat32
<jacekowski> i tyle
<jacekowski> i nie da sie go podzielic tak zeby byl widziany jako 1
<jacekowski> tzn. daoby sie kombinowac unionfsem i w ogole ale to u ciebie odpada
<ITrAB> witam
<gjm> witaj
<ITrAB> ktoś chętny do pomocy? :D
<gjm> nie
<ITrAB> >:I
<gjm> dobra, o co kaman?
<ITrAB> chodzi o emulację środkowego guzika myszy, używam kubuntu
<gjm> a to nie wiem
<ITrAB> w gnome było to proste... teraz nie wiem co robić, a google nie chce współpracować
<gjm> ITrAB: http://docs.kde.org/stable/pl/kdebase-workspace/kmenuedit/glossary.html
<gjm> drugi przypis
<ITrAB> no ok
<ITrAB> ale jak to ustawić, domyślnie nie ma
<ITrAB> w ustawieniach myszy próżno szukać
<ITrAB> ok, sprawdzę jeden program
<gjm> nie wiem
<gjm> ale przeczytaj to: http://docs.kde.org/stable/pl/kdebase-apps/konsole/mousebuttons.html
<ITrAB> dalej nie jest napisane jak to ustawić... Domyślnie tego nie mam
<gjm> ja tam nie wiem, nie używam kde
<ITrAB> mhm, ja też do dzisiaj nie używałem
<kasztan85> nie moge nic zrobic (zalozyc katalogu, skopiowac czegokolwiek) na innej partycji niz systemowej ubuntu
<kasztan85> ten sam dysk fizyczny
<kasztan85> mam prawa administratora
<kasztan85> ktos wie dlaczego?
<kasztan85> wczesniej nie bylo tego problemu, po aktualizacji do 11.10 sie pojawil :/
<kasztan85> pomoze ktos? ?
<lisu> o/
<kasztan85> nie moge zmienic uprawnien uzytkownika
<lisu> kasztan85: co tam?
<kasztan85> <kasztan85> nie moge nic zrobic (zalozyc katalogu, skopiowac czegokolwiek) na innej partycji niz systemowej ubuntu
<kasztan85> <kasztan85> ten sam dysk fizyczny
<kasztan85> wchodze w grupy i zytkownikow
<kasztan85> moj typ konta to "wlasne"
<kasztan85> chociaz powinno byc admin
<lisu> hmm prawa roota są?
<kasztan85> zmieniam na admin
<kasztan85> ale sie resetuje jak wyjde z ustawien
<lisu> partycje zamontowane jako rw czy jako ro?
<kasztan85> yyyy
<kasztan85> nie wiem
<TheNumb> :<
<kasztan85> wszystko bylo ok
<kasztan85> po aktualizacji sie spieprzylo
<kasztan85> jak sprawdzic czy rw czy ro? ;>
<TheNumb> Może coś nadpisało /etc/fstab
<lisu> mozliwe, ze partycje montuje jako ro
<TheNumb> kasztan85: klepnij mount i szukaj linijki z tym dyskiem
<kasztan85> /dev/sda3 on /media/Magazyn type ntfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177,uhelper=udisks)
<kasztan85> ale to samo dzieje mi sie z kazda partycja
<TheNumb> ro
<TheNumb> ;]
<lisu> bingo
<kasztan85> hm...
<kasztan85> i co teraz?
<TheNumb> kasztan85: zobacz co masz w /etc/fstab i się pochwal
<lisu> tylko tu nie wklejaj
<kasztan85> a gdzie? ;>
<TheNumb> kasztan85: wklej.org
<kasztan85> ok
<kasztan85> http://wklej.org/id/609790/
<TheNumb> kasztan85: nie masz ich dodanych w fstabie...
<kasztan85> cos musialo je odjac bo wczesniej byly...
<TheNumb> Nie chce mi się tego robić pod UUID
<TheNumb> Zrób sobie kopipastę z tym UUID jak chcesz.
<TheNumb> ./dev/sda3 /media/Magazyn ntfs-3g defaults 0 1
<TheNumb> bez .
<TheNumb>  /dev/sda3 /media/Magazyn ntfs-3g defaults 0 1
<TheNumb> O
<TheNumb> :P
<kasztan85> yyy
<TheNumb> kasztan85: yyyyyyyyyyyYyyYyyyyyyY.....?
<kasztan85> mam to wrzucic na dol pliku?
<TheNumb> kasztan85: dokładnie.
<denysonique__> TheNumb: do zadania
<TheNumb> denysonique__: que?
<kasztan85> TheNumb, juz, co dalej? ;>
<TheNumb> kasztan85: tak na pałę to teraz możesz sobie to zamontować przez sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/Magazyn
<TheNumb> Po reboocie samo powinno się podmontować.
<kasztan85> ok
<TheNumb> kasztan85: ale najpierw odmontuj ;-)
<TheNumb> sudo umount /media/Magazyn
<kasztan85> odnosnie pozostalych partycji to to samo zrobic tylko nazwe podmienic i oznaczenie sdaX ?
<TheNumb> kasztan85: noo
<kasztan85> :)
<kasztan85> oka
<kasztan85> test
<TheNumb> Równie dobrze bym mógł rozjebać mu /etc/fstab a on i tak by to zrobił...
<kasztan85> TheNumb, podczas startu systemu poinformowal mnie o powaznych problemach z tymi partycjami i zapytal czy ignor, pominac montowanie czy jakies reczne naprawianie
<kasztan85> dalem skip zeby nie wybuchlo
<kasztan85> :)
<kasztan85> mam dac zeby zignorowal to? ;>
<TheNumb> kasztan85: zapuść na nich fsck
<kasztan85> jak?
<kasztan85> teraz nie moge montowac bo mi pisze ze tylko root moze
<TheNumb> kasztan85: fsck.ntfs /dev/sdaX
<kasztan85> ok
<TheNumb> kasztan85: jako root
<kasztan85> sudo, ok
<TheNumb> czyli sudo fsck.ntfs /dev/sdaX
<kasztan85> yyyy
<kasztan85> command not found
<kasztan85> wtf
<kasztan85> TheNumb, ?
<TheNumb> kasztan85: to zobacz jakie masz fsck
<TheNumb> klepnij fsck<TAB><TAB>
<kasztan85> ?
<TheNumb> kasztan85: i co?
<kasztan85> http://wklej.org/id/609806/
<kasztan85> zaczynam sie bac
<TheNumb> Nie nie...
<TheNumb> To inaczej.
<kasztan85> czyli nie kontynuowac? :D
<TheNumb> Nie.
<kasztan85> ok
<kasztan85> to tamto z tego fstab'a usunac? ;>
<TheNumb> kasztan85: sprawdź czy ta partycja z ntfs nie jest zamontowana?
<kasztan85> niby nie
<TheNumb> kasztan85: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdaX
<TheNumb> Sprawdź czy nie jest zamontowana.
<TheNumb> Nie może być
<kasztan85> ok
<TheNumb> Inaczej ujebiesz sobie partycję.
<TheNumb> kasztan85: najlepiej to daj na wklej.org jeszcze raz wynik "mount"
<kasztan85> nie jest
<kasztan85> http://wklej.org/id/609811/
<kasztan85> te partycje to sda3 i sda1
<TheNumb> kasztan85: no to ntfsfix /dev/sda3
<TheNumb> jako root
<kasztan85> tak to ma wygladac?
<kasztan85> http://wklej.org/id/609814/
<TheNumb> kasztan85: nooo
<TheNumb> kasztan85: a teraz kolejna
<kasztan85> no jest
<TheNumb> czekaj
<TheNumb> ta sda1 to hest fat32
<TheNumb> *jest
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Nie pochwaliłeś się tym.
<kasztan85> hm...
<kasztan85> eeee nie
<kasztan85> ntfs
<kasztan85> win7 na niej stoi
<kasztan85> ;>
<TheNumb>  /dev/sdb1 on /media/11EC-3352 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)
<TheNumb> Mount mówi co innego.
<kasztan85> to nie
<kasztan85> to dysk zewnetrzny sdb
<TheNumb> sdb
<TheNumb> aaa
<TheNumb> No tak
<kasztan85> aaaa widzisz :)
<TheNumb> Źle popatrzyłem.
<TheNumb> kasztan85: no to popraw sda1 i spróbuj jeszcze raz.
<kasztan85> yyy
<TheNumb> kasztan85: dla pewności jeszcze daj /etc/fstab
<kasztan85> tak teraz wyglada
<kasztan85> http://wklej.org/id/609820/
<kasztan85> ale sa te linijki co wrzucilem wczesniej
<TheNumb> kasztan85: ok
<kasztan85> reboot? ;>
<TheNumb> kasztan85: możesz zrobić.
<kasztan85> ok
<TheNumb> Jak dalej będzie się pluł to będziemy się martwić.
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> Coś ten kasztan nie wchodzi na kanał <:
<bjorgus> witam serdecznie ! mam pytanie odnośnie czata - mam ubuntu 11.10 i nie mogę wejść na czata
<TheNumb> bjorgus: jakiego czata?
<TheNumb> bjorgus: szklana kula na gwarancji
<bjorgus> np.  z onetu
<TheNumb> bjorgus: a tam ten chat jest napisany w javie?
<bjorgus> tak
<bjorgus> jawe mam
<TheNumb> bjorgus: aptitude install sun-java6-{plugin,jre}
<TheNumb> bjorgus: w razie czego ;]
<TheNumb> bjorgus: zainstalowało się coś?
<bjorgus> dzięki
<bjorgus> jest ok
<TheNumb> bjorgus: działa?
<bjorgus> tak
<TheNumb> No.
<TheNumb> bjorgus: smacznego.
<bjorgus> super
<kasztan85> TheNumb, dalej to samo
<kasztan85> :/
<GriGi> wam też w Unity po minimalizacji firefoxa obok ikonki na launcherze robi dwie "strzałki"?
<GriGi> tak jakby miał dwa okna otwarte, ale nie ma
<TheNumb> GriGi: It's not a bug, It's a feature!
<GriGi> TheNumb: R U Sure? :P
<GriGi> na 11.04 tego ficzera nie miałem :(
<TheNumb> GriGi: siur. Ja nie mam unity, to się nie martwię.
<GriGi> ale to drobna sprawa taka, tylko pytam może ktoś też ma :P
<julek> kupilem na allegro piracka plyte:)
<TheNumb> julek: z czym?
<julek> dire straits - brothers in arms
<julek> http://www.discogs.com/Dire-Straits-Brothers-In-Arms/release/2173851
<julek> dokladnie ta
<julek> na labelach i okladce nie ma informacji o wytworni, dacie itp:)
<julek> napisali, ze "licencja imp" tylko, ale watpie, by zaplacili
<julek> to jeden z tych piratow dostepnych oficjalnie w sprzedazy
<julek> okladka brzydka, ale jesli chodzi o samo tloczenie plyty to zaskakujaco dobre, bardzo ladnie brzmi
<TheNumb> julek: ta, tłoczenie. Jakiś koleś nagrywał płytki na 20 nagrywarkach na raz ;]
<Nikt5321> moze ktos pomoc? :P
<Psotnick> Nikt5321: w czym?
<Nikt5321> tak jakby pulpit utracil czesc funkcji
<Nikt5321> mimo ze drugi raz instaluje ubuntu
<Nikt5321> i nie wiem co zrobic, nawet terminala nie da sie odpalic
<denysonique__> Nikt5321: odrazu po instalacji Ci sie tak zrobilo?
<Nikt5321> nie
<Nikt5321> po usunieciu sterownikow od grafy
<Nikt5321> a poprzednio po prostu sie zrobilo
<Nikt5321> tzn. wgralem nowe sterowniki od grafiki
<Nikt5321> i nie moge nic zrobic
<denysonique__> to wgraj stare
<Nikt5321> w tym problem... ze nie moge
<Nikt5321> nie mam kompletnie niczego na pulpicie
<Nikt5321> tylko folder i pasek u góry, który nie ma połowy funkcji
<qrq> Witam
<julek> TheNumb: znajdz mi taka nagrywarke to chetnie kupie
<julek> w ogole ja tu ciagle offtopuje
<julek> a jak juz sie wypowiadam na temat linuksa to niezbyt przychylnie:)
<qrq> Są teraz jakieś nowe nagrywarki które nagrywają CD x2? :D
<julek> nigdy w zyciu nie nagrywalem plyty dvd:)
<qrq> julek Wszystko na bluray? :D
<julek> bluray nawet nie widzialem:)
<julek> jestem zacofany
<xhero35> hello, gdy proboje zsynchonizowac notatki tomboy-a, synchronizuje tylko czesc z nich i wywala komunikat "synchronizacja nieudana" (ubu 11.10)
<TheNumb> xhero35: It's not a bug, It's a feature!
<xhero35> lawl :D
<qrq> Bluray to już przeżytek
<qrq> HVD ma pojemność 6GB
<qrq> 6TB
<qrq> :D
<TheNumb> qrq: kup mi napęd ;]
<TheNumb> I innym ludziom, żeby mogli to czytać.
<qrq> TheNumb :D
<qrq> Niektóre kobiety zaprawdę nie mają poczucia humoru :)
<denysonique__> jak zrobic zeby wklejanie srodkowym przyciskiem myszy dzialalo w ubuntu?
<tar-gz> magicznie
<julek> ja bym cos pomanipulowal w Xdefaults, czy cos w tym stylu
<xhero35> zamiast tego cltr+shift+v lub shift+insert imo wygodniejsze niz bieganie z mysza
<xhero35> btw pytanko czy da sie w terminalu jakos zaznaczyc tekst bez myszy i screeena?
<Enlik> denysonique__: nie chcesz chyba powiedzieć, że nie działa domyslnie?!
<nn52> Ludki
<nn52> potrzbuje pomoc z konfiguracji internetu mobilnego
<denysonique__> Enlik: nie dziala
<Enlik> denysonique__: jakie masz środowisko czy coś?
<denysonique__> nn52: w Gentoo zaznaczasz spejcalny modul i przekompilowywujesz jajko. W Ubuntu it just works, dla mnie dziala
<denysonique__> Enlik: 10.04 gnome
<nn52> denysonique, tylko że ja podłączam telefon "Nokia N95-2" przez USB do Komp. i właczam modem i surfuje ( Windows) ,a nie wiem jak pod Ubuntu
<denysonique__> to juz inna bajka
<Enlik> denysonique__: pewnie coś u Ciebie, tak mi się wydaje-dziwne
<TheNumb> nn52: tetherowanie przez usb powinno działać.
<TheNumb> nn52: networkmanager
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> Networkmanager, fuj.
<denysonique__> networkmangler dla mnie tez zawsze dzialal
<nn52> tylko jak kurde to zrobić
<nn52> chce aby moim modemem była Nokia ( jak na windzie)
<denysonique__> podlaczasz o co sie dzieje
<denysonique__> nn52: pogooglaj tez
<denysonique__> Twoje pytanie
<nn52> google mało wiedza na teramt Noki jako modem w Ubu
<denysonique__> albo duckduckidz stądnij pytanie
<nn52> oo jest! " Urządzenie: Nokie N95"
<denysonique__> he he
<nn52> dobra... odłączam brodbanda :D
<denysonique__> tzn, brode golisz?
<nn52> kurde
<nn52> nie ładują się strony
<julek> nn52:
<nn52> na brodbandzie znów siedzę ;.
<julek> nn52: ty zawsze masz jakis problem
<TheNumb> nn52: pinguj 8.8.8.8
<TheNumb> Zobacz czy to tylko brak dnsów.
<nn52> Modem network: Offline mode - Rozłączono
<nn52> oo " Sieć GSM - You're now registeded as site home"
<TheNumb> qrq: jeszcze raz i dostaniesz w papę.
<qrq> TheNumb Sorry :D
<qrq> xchat mi się crashował
<qrq> ;)
<tar-gz> use irssi
<TheNumb> Use LimeChat
<TheNumb> Use Brain <:
<qrq> Time to go
<qrq> Narazie :)
<tar-gz> TheNumb: chyba się obraził
<TheNumb> tar-gz: nie będę tęsknił :<
<tar-gz> Bo ty wredny jesteś
<TheNumb> tar-gz: wyjdź
<tar-gz> Uczuć w ogóle nie masz!
<TheNumb> tar-gz: na ircu nie muszę.
<tar-gz> Musisz bo nie będziesz miał kolegów
<TheNumb> Na ircu nie ma się kolegów ;-)
<tar-gz> Ja mam.
<tar-gz> 'utf
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ile osób widziałeś na żywo?
<TheNumb> Z irca.
<tar-gz> jednak nie mam ;-(
<TheNumb> Ja z 5-6.
<tar-gz> i ich pamiętasz?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: no, z połową studiuję ;]
<tar-gz> to na co takie spotkania?
<tar-gz> tym bardziej. Poważnie ich pamiętasz?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: tak
<TheNumb> tar-gz: trolluję x)
<tar-gz> jesteś studentem abstynentem?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: eee?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: raczysz żartować? (:
<tar-gz> kolega przez 3 miesiące studiował matematykę, później na odwyku wylądował
<tar-gz> a Ty pamiętasz ludzi z IRCa
<julek> heh...
<TheNumb> tar-gz: najpierw trzeba mieć za co pić :<
<julek> TheNumb: jak nie bedziesz wydawac na internet, to codziennie starczy ci na butelke pirackiej
<tar-gz> w łóżku śpisz, buty masz? To i za co pić masz ;p
<TheNumb> julek: ja na nic nie wydaję.
<TheNumb> julek: studiuję w rodzinnym mieście.
<TheNumb> Po prostu pieniążki szybko przepijam :<
<TheNumb> Piwa nie piłem od tygodnia.
<TheNumb> Nie pamiętam już jak smakuje.
<tar-gz> TheNumb: <przytul>
<tar-gz> Ja mam w lodówce 20 kasztelanów
<TheNumb> tar-gz: mam Maca
<julek> TheNumb: ja tez nie wydaje na internet, tez studiuje w rodzinnym miescie... a i tak jestem w zupelnie innej sytuacji:)
<TheNumb> tar-gz: pedałą przytulasz? xD
<TheNumb> *pedała
<julek> maca... hehe
<tar-gz> jesteś pedałem?
<tar-gz> o.O
<TheNumb> tar-gz: nie
<tar-gz> a to sorry
<tar-gz> piwa nie dam
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ale tak się mówi o Makowcach :<
<TheNumb> tar-gz: kasztelan, powiadasz :<
<tar-gz> z Maku to kompot jest dobry
<TheNumb> D:
<julek> :)
<tar-gz> w Lidlu za 1.99 jest
<tar-gz> 30 kupiłem
<TheNumb> tar-gz: z makówek lepszy.
<tar-gz> każdy orze jak może
<julek> tar-gz: obok mnie w monopolowym harnas za 1,65:)
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ja to jestem burżuj, piję piwa nawet za 5-6 zł.
<tar-gz> Ja lubie kasztelana
<julek> mac, piwa za 5-6zl...
<tar-gz> Brzucha tak nie wywala
<tar-gz> Ja piwo za 30 zł ostatnio piłem
<tar-gz> smakowało jak lukrecja
<TheNumb> tar-gz: beczka? xD
<tar-gz> Fuj...
<TheNumb> Fuj
<tar-gz> co  ty
<julek> TheNumb: nosisz koszule i masz watla budowe ciala?
<TheNumb> julek: nie, nie lubie koszul
<TheNumb> I raczej mam... masę.
<tar-gz> nosi sweter
<TheNumb> tar-gz: lol
<julek> tar-gz: wara mi od swetrow:P
<TheNumb> Swetry ssą :D
<tar-gz> po babci?
<tar-gz> TheNumb: wole dziewczyny xD
<TheNumb> julek: w kratę?
<julek> tar-gz: ja dlugo chodzilem na uczelnie w swetrze z dziura na rekawie
<julek> tar-gz: i to taka widoczna:)
<tar-gz> julek: a potem wytrzeźwiałeś?
<julek> tar-gz: nie, specjalnie nosilem:)
<julek> mam inne bez dziur:)
<julek> na poczatku mowili, ze mam dziure, pozniej przestali:)
<tar-gz> to na co z dziurą nosiłeś? Od kolegów pewno na piwo sępiłeś
<julek> prawie same dziewuchy
 * dweller ostatni sępi fajki ;f
<dweller> ostatnio*
<julek> w ogole to towarzystwo mnie meczylo...
<tar-gz> dweller: jakbyś powiedziałbym bym Ci wysłał diarumy czarne
<tar-gz> większego badziewia nie paliłem
<julek> heh...
<TheNumb> Fuj, fajki.
<julek> tar-gz: sa gorsze - waniliowe:)
<dweller> tar-gz: ale wiesz, ja chcem mieć jeszcze potem płuca jakieś :>
<julek> to pedalskie fajki;)
<dweller> lmy niebieskie pale
<tar-gz> waniliowe są ok
<tar-gz> ale nie cały czas
<dweller> chociaż ostatnio na mentole się przerzuciłem
<julek> dweller: syf:P
<tar-gz> lubie czasem zapalić taką smakową.
<TheNumb> Szare Black Devile są dobre (:
<julek> popalalem je jak kosztowaly 4,75
<tar-gz> a szczególnie jak dite miałem
<tar-gz> TheNumb: czekoladowe
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ta
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tar-gz> Ostatnio pale
<julek> ja w liceum palilem dunhille, kosztowaly 6,99:)
<tar-gz> na diecie jestem i oszukuję troche mózg ;p
<tar-gz> dunhilli nie widziałem jeszcze
<julek> tar-gz: kiedys byly fajne w szerokich paczkach
<tar-gz> Zapal sobie takie czekoladowe i spokój ;p
<tar-gz> julek: dalej są.
<tar-gz> w sklepie nie widziałem
<Enlik> tar-gz: powodzenia z nowym nałogiem
<Szatan> kto ma telefon w t-szwabie na kartę?
<tar-gz> Enlik: z paleniem?
<Enlik> tak
<tar-gz> 5 lat pale ;p
<Enlik> :E
 * Enlik zatyka nos, usta i ucieka w popłochu
<Enlik> :)
<tar-gz> wole to niż żreć accodin i cipex
<julek> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_gzz_OUxBWAI/Se66e8MK4MI/AAAAAAAAAA4/ka_LP4p-EHM/s320/Sell_Marlboro_555_Dunhill_Super_Kings_Cigarettes.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3lka4wl> (at 2.bp.blogspot.com)
<julek> ladny dizajn byl, taki elegancki
<tar-gz> W katowicach poszukam
<tar-gz> w sobote może się przejadę
<julek> teraz sa takie "zwykle"
<julek> http://ballymoreshoponline.stormwebhost.com/prodimages/Dunhill%20-%20red_small.JPG
<tar-gz> Ciekawe ile kosztować będą
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6yy8rnd> (at ballymoreshoponline.stormwebhost.com)
<julek> pewnie kilkanascie zl
<julek> w kosowie natomiast sa tylko dunhille niebieskie i czarne - prosukowane w polsce:)
<tar-gz> albo jutro się przejade
<TheNumb> Fajki = strata pieniędzy.
<TheNumb> Już lepiej kupić 4 perły <:
<tar-gz> Jak mnie laska zostawiła 3 lata temu kupiłem cygaro za 120 zł i flaszke jacka danielsa
<julek> tar-gz: i parliamenty palilem
<julek> tez dobre, w polsce teraz nie ma
<tar-gz> cygaro zgasiłem bo nie wiedziałem, że się nim nie zaciąga
<julek> byly mniej-wiecej w cenie marlboro
<tar-gz> a whisky mi nie smakowałem i oddałem jakiemuś żulowi
<julek> heh...
<tar-gz> smakowało
<tar-gz> całe kieszonkowe przewaliłem ;p
<julek> a ja wypilem w zyciu wiecej drogich alkoholi, niz wy razem wzieci za zaden nie placac:)
<BlessJah> julek: \o/
<julek> BlessJah: o/
<tar-gz> julek: bo Ty stary ochlapus jesteś
<julek> tar-gz: heh... ja wszystko "na krzywy ryj" zalatwiam
<julek> tylko jakos moj urok osobisty nie dziala na biurwy z dziekanatow
<coroner> cześć
<coroner> w gnome 3 pasek wyświetla mi się mniej wiecej tak http://wstaw.org/h/c80045a6817/ i połowa liter w napisach menu, to kolorowe krateczki, da się to jakoś naprawić?
<julek> grafika ati?
<coroner> tak
<TheNumb> julek: żigolo? <:
<TheNumb> julek: klienci dają flaszkę i kasę <:
<julek> coroner: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#I_encounter_artifacts_when_logging_into_my_DE_or_WM
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/26korqq> (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<julek> moze cos takiego?
<julek> TheNumb: -.-
<Biszkopcik> mam problem z dhclient na ubuntu 11.04, mianowicie po wpisaniu essid sieci z konsoli poprzez iwconfig i wklepaniu dhclient wlan1 powinien przypisac ip, natomiast dhclient nie zwraca kompletnie nic
<coroner> julek: czyli co zrobić, bo niezbyt to ogarniam :/
<julek> nie mam pojecia...
<julek> `g ati artifacts linux gnome
<Przekliniak> julek: ATI - ArchWiki: <https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI>
<julek> szukac w google
<julek> nie mialem tego problemu, ale cos gdzies o nim czytalem
<julek> wiec jest znany:)
<Biszkopcik> wiecie co moze byc przyczyna tego?
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: to jest ubuntu, w tym jest wszystko możliwe.
<Biszkopcik> numbus, takie odpowiedzi mnie nie satysfakcjonuja
<Biszkopcik> na bt5 co opiera sie o ubu 10 dzialalo
<Biszkopcik> a tu lipa
<julek> dhcpcd wlan1
<Biszkopcik> tez lipa
<julek> ifconfig wlan1 up
<Biszkopcik> jest aktywny, ma przypisany essid, nie mniej jednak nie chce sie za cholere polaczyc
<Biszkopcik> przypisac ip znaczy
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: a podałeś klucz deklu?
<Biszkopcik> jak ona nie ma zabezpieczen...
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: nie napisałeś tego.
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: może filtruje adresy mac
<Biszkopcik> filtruje, mam przypisany prawidlowy
<TheNumb> Wziąłeś to pod uwagę?
<TheNumb> ;]
<Biszkopcik> zrozum ze na BT5 dziala normalnie
<Biszkopcik> na ubu 11 nie
<TheNumb> To wracaj do bt5
<Biszkopcik> nie
<TheNumb> [solved]
<Biszkopcik> wkurwiasz
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: :*
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: hakier
<tar-gz> BT5 z KDE 4 żre 140 ram
<TheNumb> O, to już ma kde4?
<TheNumb> Zawsze miało kde3.
<tar-gz> ma
<coroner> co zrobić ze sterami ati zeby gnome działąło?
<coroner> co zrobić ze sterami ati zeby gnome działąło?
<coroner> halo
<grappas> jak w ircu zrobic cos takiego
<grappas> ??
<grappas> Temat dla #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu || Ubuntu 11.10 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim zapytasz - DuckDuckGo.com || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<mati75>  /topic temat
<grappas> inaczej
<grappas> potrzebuję założyć serwer irc
<grappas> i żeby w danym kanale wyświetlał się właśnie temat
<grappas> :D
<julek> serwer irc?
<althorion> A bardzo potrzebujesz ten serwer zakładać? Nie wystarczy Ci jakiś publicznie dostępny?
<althorion> Freenode np.?
<grappas> w debianie pakiet ircd-irc2
<Biszkopcik> w ogole nie moze przypisac adresu ip w zadnej sieci
<Biszkopcik> jakby mu sie dhcp zrypalo
<Biszkopcik> nie ogarniam juz tego
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: oO
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: a tak po windowsiarsku, jebnąłeś reboota?
<Biszkopcik> tak
<Biszkopcik> przy laczeniu przez wicd nawet z moim routerem, wywala nie mozna pobrac adresu ip
<TheNumb> :<
<Biszkopcik> gdzie na wspomnianym bt5 i windowsie dziala...
<TheNumb> Lolwtf?
<TheNumb> oO
<julek> Biszkopcik: i jeszcze nie wpadles na to, zeby moze paczki zaktualizowac, czy cos?
<Biszkopcik> przez safe-upgrade leci tylko jajo
<Biszkopcik> zobacze przez tego managera aktualizacji
<Biszkopcik> to samo ;P
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: dist-upgrade?
<Biszkopcik> do 11.10?
<Biszkopcik> z 04
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: no
<TheNumb> dawaj
<TheNumb> może się poprawi
<TheNumb> Albo jeszcze bardziej zjebie :D
<Biszkopcik> stawiam raczej na to drugie
<Biszkopcik> :)
<Biszkopcik> ale oke
<Biszkopcik> dziwi mnie rzecz ze przed restartem mial do zaaktualizowania 100 paczek, a teraz tylko jajko :D
<Biszkopcik> stracil sources.list czy co ... ;p
<Biszkopcik> chyba ze liczyl to razem z aktualizacja do 11.10
<nn52> siema!
<julek> nn52: siema, co ci sie tym razem popsulo?
<nn52> Nic
<nn52> na modemie nie łączyło , bo konto zablkowane mama
<nn52> mam
<nn52> Połączenia Wychodzące i Poł. Online są zablokowane :P musze coś doładować :>
<qrq> Witam :)
<nn52> siema :D
<qrq> Hej hej :)
<qrq> nn52 Google Chrome na Debianie Squeeze działa znacznie mniej obciążająco :P
<qrq> Niż Firefox.
<qrq> Z naciskiem na "znacznie"
<nn52> qrq, podtwierdzam
<qrq> I nie tyle Chromium co Google Chrome :P
<qrq> Chrome ma wbudowany własny flashplayer
<nn52> qrq, również podtwierdzam
<nn52> qrq, znasz się na Systemach Sprawowania Władzy i systemach gospodarczych?
<qrq> Nie
<julek> nn52: a co?:)
<nn52> bo mam troche zmulony łeb i potrzbuję troche podstwierdzenia
<nn52> czy dobrze kojarze
<julek> ?
<qrq> Znam się na depresji.
<qrq> Jestem psychoterapeutą :)
<nn52> Komunizm,Autorytaryzm to systemy sprawowania władzy. a Kapitalizm , Feudalizm to systemy gospodarcze??
<nn52> czy nie do końca?
<julek> tylko ten komunizm...
<julek> nie moze byc wladzy komunistycznej i liberalnej gospodarki:)
<nn52> patrzy chiny  System rządów to Komuna, a gospodarka to dziki kapitalizm
<julek> heh... komuna?
<nn52> no w zasadzia coś na zasadzie Autorytaryzmu...
<julek> komuna to jest w europie:)
<julek> i tu kapitalizmowi ciezko sie przebic
<nn52> a Socjalizm to też system gospodarczy prawda? :D
<julek> ech...
<nn52> czy się mylę ?
 * nn52 uważa że nn52 julka zamęczyła.
<qrq> nn52 Od 2008 nie naprawili tego http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1373
<nn52> zwała ;D
<qrq> Straszna.
<qrq> Najgorsze że tego właściwie nie da się naprawić bez napisania na nowo engine'a :D
<qrq> Strasznie to irytujące
<nn52> :D
<nn52> to niech piszą...
<qrq> Taaa
<nn52> w zasadzie to co na nowo trza napisać tak dokładnie
<qrq> webkit :D
 * dweller ziewa, bo używa firefoksa
<qrq> dweller Ja też wracam na FF
<qrq> Bo to jest farsa z tym Chromem :D
<dweller> ja używam mozilli wiernie od, hmm, 10 lat?
<dweller> sry, 9
<denysonique__> nn52: masz chlopaka?
<nn52> denysonique, nie i nie chce mieć ( narazie)
<qrq> denysonique Ja mam.
<denysonique__> qrq: też jestes dziewczyna?
<denysonique__> hmm
<qrq> Nie :D
<denysonique__> tak sobie pisalem na kanale gentoo
<denysonique__> wiecie co
<denysonique__> ciekawe czy wiecej osob stad ma dziewczyne niz osob z gentoo pl
<denysonique__> userzy gentoo bardziej cierpliwi sa
<denysonique__> I na ogole lubia podporzadkowywac sobie dziewczyny (use flags w gentoo
<denysonique__> )
<dweller> nie
<dweller> oni są po prostu nerdami ;f
<denysonique__> ile jest tutaj dziewczyn na ubuntu-pl?
<denysonique__> jedna spostrzeglem
<dweller> ze 3 które pojawiają się regularnie?
<denysonique__> wiem ze jest tak
<denysonique__> kifka
<denysonique__> nn52
<denysonique__> zwykle, gdy poznaje jakas dziewczyne to na ogol instaluje jej Ubuntu (:
<denysonique__> chociaz, ostatnio nie instalowalem
<denysonique__> musze plytki nowe sobie zamowic od canonical
<denysonique__> przysylaja za friko
 * dweller Modern Talking - Brother Louie at Clementine
<dweller> :]
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-19
<carbolymer> siemka, duza prosba, potrzebuje ustawienia z /etc/udev/rules.d/ - podrzucil by ktos? siadlo mi automontowanie :|
<bjorgus> witam wszystkich serdecznie!
<eshlox> ktos ma pomysl czemu przy polaczeniu sftp w kdevelop/krusader mam permission denied, a w konsoli uzywajac sftp jest ok? ;-p
<bjorgus> jak to zmienić - miałem poprzednio kubuntu teraz ubuntu 11.10  a tapeta na początku jest z kubuntu z kropkami jak się loguje  potem dopiero jest już tapeta logowania z ubuntu
<bjorgus> mam tez windę
<tar-gz> Nie mam pojęcia co ma wspólnego tapeta z połączeniem sftp
<shpaq> mornin'
<denysonique__> Empathy nie potrafi import kontaktow GG?
<Wilczek> denysonique__: Zainstaluj empathy-sunshine
<denysonique__> to jest kurwa fail
<denysonique__> po co libgadu w epathy jak kontaktow nie mozna miec...
<denysonique__> gdzie sie bugi w ubutnu searchuje/zglasza?
<TheNumb> denysonique__: launchpad.net
<Guest85658> witajcie ma kurcze problem z wyrazeniem regexp - jak by mi ktos mogl pomoc - otóż jest ciag znaków np: &quot;cos&quot,&quot;cos,test&quot i chcialbym zamienic , przecinek miedzy cos,test na #comm#. Mogl by mi ktos pomoc jak to uczynic.
<Guest85658> probowalem replace(/&quot;[A-Za-z]+(,)[A-Za-z]+&quot;/g,"#comm#"); ale cos nie dziala - javascript
<lisu> Guest85658: sed -e "s/,/#comm#/" - próbuj
<TheNumb> lisu: ale on chce w js.
<lisu> btw. powitać.
<lisu> Guest85658: jeśli javascript, to /j #javascript
<Guest85658> a czy nie zamieni wtedy wszystkich przecinków w ciagu - chcialbym tylko miedzy &quot;
<TheNumb> Guest85658: to zamieni wszystkie w ciągu.
<lisu> Guest85658: no to co za problem:  sed -e "s/&quot,$quot/#comm#/"
<lisu> tfu źle
<lisu> sed -e "s/&quot,$quot/&quot#comm#&quot/"
<Guest85658> a tekst miedzy tym
<lisu> Guest85658: kurde man sed, man awk.
<qrq> :D
<TheNumb> man brain
<TheNumb> ;]
<qrq> Hmm
<lisu> x]
<lisu> TheNumb: mount /brain /head x]
<Psotnick> umrę z nudów na tym TI
<Szatan> bry
<Psotnick> nie taki bry
<Biszkopcik> da radę na ubu ustawić tak, abym z wifi usb korzystał z internetu, a przez ethernet miał zasoby sieci wyindosc ? (wymiana plikow miedzy komputerem)
<Biszkopcik> windows*
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: nie pozwalam.
<Biszkopcik> TheNumb: po aktualizacji dziala
<Biszkopcik> dhclient
<TheNumb> Hr hr hr
<Biszkopcik> ale ubu na mojego laptopa to nie byl dobry pomysl ;d
<Psotnick> szkoda, że z jednej karty WiFi nie da się połączyć do kilku sieci
<Biszkopcik> ;d
<Psotnick> fajnie by tak było połączyć kila sieci sąsiadów w jedną ;D
<Psotnick> by mi z 10Mb wyszło
<Psotnick> Mb/s
<Biszkopcik> coż za pomysł ;P
<Biszkopcik> niestety nie mozliwe :)
<Psotnick> oj, tam, oj, tam
<abbus> Biszkopcik: czemu na lapka nie jest dobruy pomysl?
<TheNumb> abbus: bo ma chujowego.
<Biszkopcik> abbus: na mojego lapka :)
<Biszkopcik> 1,6 512 ramu :)
<abbus> i?
<TheNumb> Mi nawet nie chciało z livecd zabootować 11.10.
<Biszkopcik> muli jak cholera
<tar-gz> ale Wy macie marzenia ;D
<abbus> a kto wam kaze instalowac 11.10 :P
<TheNumb> abbus: ja nie mam zamiaru instalować żadnego <:
<abbus> aha :)
<abbus> ja nie mam zamiaru instalowac 11.10 :P
<Szatan> apt-get install gentoo! :D
<Biszkopcik> ;o
<TheNumb> apt-get install mac!
<Szatan> TheNumb: Did You mean macchanger?
<TheNumb> Szatan: lol :D
<Szatan> TheNumb: jebunt ma takie coś
<TheNumb> Wiem.
<Psotnick> nie tylko jebunt :D
<Psotnick> na Archu też to mam, bo można dać randomowy mac
<TheNumb> Psotnick: jemu chodziło o podpowiedzi nazwy paczek
<Psotnick> no to w takim razie to też mi zsh podpowiada 'D
<Psotnick> :D
<TheNumb> Adres mac można zmienić w ifconfigu.
<Psotnick> no, można, ale ciężej random dać :D
<TheNumb> Lol
<TheNumb> xD
<TheNumb> Ja zawsze daję 00:11:22:33:44:55
<Psotnick> ja często daję 00:ff:00:ff::00:ff
<lisu> oj tam oj tam, random samo sie ustawia jak potrzebuje
<TheNumb> http://www.audiovideo.com.pl/136-kable-glosnikowe?p=3
<TheNumb> Lol :D
<lisu> TheNumb: faktycznie lol, komuś chyba gorączka uderzyła
<sysek> TheNumb: :|
<Biszkopcik> uzywal ktos qbittorrent?
<BlessJah> g
<Biszkopcik> h
<Biszkopcik> TheNumb: jestes?
<SimonPHOENIX> czesc
<SimonPHOENIX> polacy
<SimonPHOENIX> :)
<julek> czesc
<Biszkopcik> julek, wiesz moze jak zmienic mac karty sieciowej na stałe? jest to karta wifi tl-wn422g na usb
<Biszkopcik> bo macchanger --mac adres, nie zmienia na stale
<julek> Biszkopcik: dopisac to do /etc/rc.local, czy cos w tym stylu?
<julek> w ogole gdzies tam do autostartu
<julek> mozesz sobie edytowac skrypt np. networkmanagera w /etc/init.d i tam gdzies na poczatku wstawic
<SimonPHOENIX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrffnXOnAmg&feature=related
<Biszkopcik> julek: wiesz moze , dlaczego po dodaniu torrenta do qbittorent, zamyka sie calkowicie, nic nie wyskakuje, reinstalowalem i dalej to samo
<grappas> /topic
<grappas> /topic
<grappas> /topic
<grappas> /topic
<Biszkopcik> ;o
<soee> filezilla ma jakis skrot klawiszowy do pokazania/ukrycia plikow .xxxx ?
<GriGi> Dzień dobry wszystkim :)
<Trojanin> Dzień mokry.
<foreste> czesc
<coroner> cześć
<GriGi> Trojanin, jaki mokry, u mnie piękna sucha jesień ;)
<Trojanin> tja.
<Trojanin> poczekaj, jutro Cię dojdzie. :P
<GriGi> Niby Wunderlist ma być w Centrum Oprogramowania a nie mam, ściągnąłem z ich strony archiwum i nie działa program, klikam i nic się nie dzieje :/
<Jecki1> witam - jakie są minimalne wspierane przez ati karty dla zamkniętych sterów ?
<Jecki1> rv350 są wspierane przez zamknięte ?
<GriGi> Jak można uruchomić plik binarny? Jak klikam 2 razy PPM to nic się nie dzieje, w konsoli wywala: "Bash, nie można uruchomić pliku binarnego".
<GriGi> i nie mam pojęcia jak moge uruchomić sobie "Wunderlist" na ubuntu :/
<GriGi> jest tylko jeden plik, binarny, taki z zębatką.
<Jecki1> czy formatując partycja mkntfs dobrze jest podać jakieś opcje ? rozmiar klastru czy coś takiego ?
<GriGi> tzn. do uruchomienia, bo jeszcze inne tam katalogi i pliki są ofc, ale podobno powinienem to klikać.
<sysek> chmod +x plik zrob :)
<lisu> GriGi: chmod +x plik.bin && ./plik.bin
<GriGi> dałem mu 777, ale spróbuję jeszcze
<GriGi> To samo, tylko piszę bez końcówki .bin bo plik jest bez końcówki
<lisu> GriGi: to masz zwalony plik
<Drathir> witam wszystkich...
<GriGi> A oni mnie zapewniają że jest w centrum oprogramowania http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/wunderlist-ubuntu-software-centre/ a nie ma nic -,-
<GriGi> może ktoś sprawdzić czy ma "Wunderlist" jak wyszukuje?
 * lisu nie ma ubuntu
<GriGi> Acha, okay :P
<Trojanin> nie mam.
<Jecki1> czy formatując partycja mkntfs dobrze jest podać jakieś opcje ? rozmiar klastru czy coś takiego ??
<Master1987> cześć
<Ashiren> niet
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: Ave JA!
 * |B|enedyktXVI macha rozancem niczym munczako!
 * Szatan jest sprytniejszy od |B|enedyktXVI 
<|B|enedyktXVI> ale wody swieceonej i krzyza to sie boisz i tego nie przeskoczysz sprytem ;]
<|B|enedyktXVI> Szatan Szatan i tak cie miluje jak szef nakazuje <3
<qrq> Witam -_-
<Szatan> GriGi: daj file nazwa_pliku
<GriGi> Okay, spróbuję ale na #ubuntu powiedzieli mi że jeszcze nie ma Wunderlist dla 11.10 i dlatego nie widzę w Software Center
<Varrok> Witam, mam pewien problem z Ubuntu11.10 (64) - po wgraniu app'a "shutter" środowisko graficzne mi się popsuło - mógłby ktoś mi pomóc? :P
<Jecki1>  czy mkntfs zawsze jest taki wolny ?
<Ashiren> domylsnie najpierw nadpisuje zerami AFAIK
<qrq> :D
<Jecki1> jakim poleceniem wyświetlić listę z rozmiarami partycjii w ludzkich jednostkach ?
<TheNumb> df -h?
<qrq> sudo rm -R /home
<GriGi> pamiętam raz jak taki żarcik mi zrobili na IRCu :/
<GriGi> dawno temu jak kiedyś zaczynałem z Mandrivą, podobny żarcik :D
<qrq> :)
<TheNumb> GriGi: wpisałeś? :D
<GriGi> TheNumb, Tak, ale to było daawno
<GriGi> tylko że wtedy dali mi coś co mi MBRa uszkodziło
<GriGi> wrzuciłem CD mandrivy i mi jakoś tam naprawiło, już nie pamiętam co to było :P
<foreste> uzywa ktos network manager i modem usb typu pendrive ?
<matan> bry
<tar-gz> matan: o/
<matan> ktoś wie pod jaką komendą kryje się System Load Indicator (Wskaźnik Obciążenia Systemu) (do traya 11.10 chcę zapodać coby się przy rozruchu odpalał)
<denysonique__> skasowalem ten znaczek z koperta
<denysonique__> jak to przywrocic?
<GriGi> denysonique__: zrobiłem to samo kiedyś
<GriGi> czekaj, tylko sobie przypomne
<denysonique__> oraz jak przywrocic standardowy tray Rhythymboxa
<denysonique__> zamiast tego pedalskiego menu
<GriGi> pewnie wywaliłeś z tą kopertą ikonkę z userem?
<denysonique__> indicator applet
<denysonique__> juz mam
<matan> denysonique, ja tak wywaliłem w 10.10, nie polecam :)
<GriGi> densonique__: ja zainstalowałem spowrotem indicator-messages, jakby co jakby Ci nadal nie działało.
<denysonique__> KURWA MAĆ
<denysonique__> jak mozna cos tak spierdolic
<qrq> denysonique Jak można tego nie naprawić? http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1373
<qrq> Since 2008 :D
<denysonique__> w ogole
<denysonique__> to po chuj jest ten caly indicator applet?
<julek> czesc
<julek> kto zna pascala?
<Psotnick> nawet nie pytaj
<Psotnick> bo strach się nawet przyznać
<julek> Psotnick: dobra, ty jestes pr0 i nie zajmujesz sie pierdolami
<julek> ktos inny jest sie w stanie ponizyc i przyznac?
<Psotnick> julek: nie powiedziałem, że jestem pr0, bo nie jestem. Ale jak 'znajomy' się przyznał to został wyśmiany ;)
<julek> heh... ja troche znam, smiejcie sie
<Psotnick> a ja będę musiał poznać ;(
<Psotnick> będą mnie poniżali w piaskownicy ;(
<GriGi> julek, ale zależy o jaki Ci poziom chodzi, coś do szkoły? :P
<Yuras> Te
<Yuras> Powiedz mi ktoś kto ma 11.10 jaką ma domyślnie w repo wersję make
<Yuras> czy 3.8.2. czy 3.8.1
<|Lamik> Hejo, ma ktos moze gdzies poradnik jak postawic na vps. dns? Bo postawilem apache, php, mysql i mam problem z tym. prosze o pomoc
<GriGi> Yuras, powiedz mi jak to sprawdzić i Ci powiem ;)
<Yuras> Wejdź do synaptica, wpisz w wyszukiwarce make i powiedz jaką tam wersję ci wyświetli
<Yuras> Byłbym wdzięczny :)
<Yuras> I co? Znalazłeś coś ? :D
<GriGi> Chwilka, włączam bo mam netbooka zamulonego teraz mnóstwem rzeczy :P
<Yuras> ok ;P
<TheNumb> Yuras: a znasz taką stronę jak packages.ubuntu.com?
<Yuras> nie
<TheNumb> 3.81-8.1ubuntu1
<Yuras> o żesz ty
<TheNumb> O żesz ja!
<Yuras> Dobra GriGi, starałeś się, doceniam to :D
<GriGi> Okay, mogę tylko rzecz że mam tą samą wersję :P
<Yuras> :]
<Yuras> Ja sobie skompilowałem make 3.8.2 (trochę to brzmi absurdalnie, aby kompilować program do kompilowania) i się zjarał.
<Yuras> tzn. popsiuł
<Yuras> tzn. nie popsiuł, tylko źle go zrobiłem
<Yuras> n
<Yuras> o
<Yuras> To może ja przestanę mówić.
<Yuras> tzn. pisac
<TheNumb> Yuras: a po jaką cholerę Ci make 3.82?
<Yuras> A żeby coś testnąć.
<Yuras> Kompilowałem se serwera do gry i preferował on najnowsze make
<wicia> witam moze ktos z was pamieta jak sie zwie program do aktualizacji jadra, automat mialem to ale mi z glowy wylecialo
<Enlik> wicia: ksplice?
<wicia> nie
<qrq> Jak zmienić czcionkę w Empathy? :D
<Enlik> domyślam się, że bierze systemową
<qrq> Nie :D
<qrq> Właśnie nie...
<qrq> Wykrywa na podstawie rozdzielczośći -_-
<wicia> mam k....
<wicia> kernel check
<qrq> panic? :D
<wicia> tego tez juz widzialem :p
<qrq> Ja pierniczę.
<qrq> Nie da się zmienić wielkości czcionki w Empathy!
<wicia> przerabial ktos z was szyfrowanie / + /home
<wicia> bo nie pamietam czy ubuntu alternate pozwala na zaszyfrowanie partycji / przy instalacji
<Ozil1> no ja zaszyfrowałem truecryptem
<mati75> 1st
<wicia> TC 7.1 wywala sie i pisze, ze szyfrowanie systemowej wspiera tylko dla win
<wicia> ide powalczyc z LUKS
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-20
<aslan_> dzień dobły
<aslan__> jest tu ktoś jeszcze? :P
<aslan__> tak myślałem :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<tar-gz_> shpaq: o/
<zwierzch> cześć
<zwierzch> mam problem z gnome shell, wpisałem sudo reboot i coś stało się z motywem
<zwierzch> wszędzie jakieś defekty że nie widać tekstu w menu
<zwierzch> w zwykłym gnome wystarcyzło usunąć katalog .gnome2 z ~/home i wszystko było ok
<zwierzch> jak zrobić to w gnome shell?
<Leniwy> witam
<Leniwy> jaki jest odpowiednik QuickTimePro na Ubuntu ?
<lisu> `g QuickTime Codec for Ubuntu
<Przekliniak> lisu: RestrictedFormats - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats>
<Leniwy> nie chodzi mi o możliwość odtwarzania *.mov, ale możliwośc cięcia ścieżek audio :P
<lisu> Leniwy: próbowałeś audacity?
<Leniwy> nie, nigdzie nie znalazlem w ogole zadnej informacji o takim programie
<lisu> centrum oprogramowania ubuntu
<Leniwy> ok, sprawdze, dzieki
<lisu> Leniwy: cos mi sie wydaje, ze tylko konwersja - przycięcie -> i znowu konwersja zostaje
<Leniwy> lisu: dzięki, wszytko czego obecnie potrzebuje audacity ma ;)
<serek> witam, takie pytanie na szybko: zaktualizowalem ubuntu do 11.10 mam teraz Unity i niech ktos mi powie gdzie mam dotep do dyskow bo mi "miejsca" z góry znikneły
<lisu> serek: odpalasz taki "domek" z lewego panelu
<serek> no tak, ale to mam katalog domowy
<serek> a mi chodzi jak się np na pendrive dostac
<lisu> o0 przecież masz panel po lewej
<lisu> jak nie masz to w menu widok szukasz panel chyba f9 i tam ci wyskoczy
<lisu> pendrive powinno samo odpalić, ale nie mam ubuntu, to nei powiem dokładnie
<serek> no właśnie mi nie wyskoczyń :/
<serek> wyskoczył*
<lisu> podaj wynik lsusb na wklej.org
<lisu> podaj wynik sudo fdisk -l
<serek> lisu: http://wklej.org/id/610930/
<lisu> serek: podpięty masz pendrive?
<serek> tak
<serek> dokładniej to tlefon Samsung ustawiony jako pamiec masowa - przed aktualizacją przy takim ustawieniu wykrywal jako pendrive
<lisu> matko
<lisu> to ci nie bedzie tak działać
<lisu> musisz pewnie coś doinstalować
<lisu> pogrzebaj w centrum oprogramowania, bo nie wiem, co tam potrzeba, ale spróbuj wpisać samsung, albo coś z mta, czy jakoś tak
<lisu> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04e8:684a Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd  wykrywać wykrywa
<lisu> czy nie prościej karte wsadzić w jakiś czytnik?
<lisu> albo przez bluetootha się łączyć / przesyłać dane?
<serek> przyzwyczajenie - zawsze kablem to robiłem :P w sumie o BT nawet nie pomyślalem ^^
<lisu> widze, ze masz bt, wiec nie powinno byc problemu. sam uzywam bt do zgrywania fotek z telefonu
<serek> lisu: a powiesz mi jeszcze jedna rzecz? da sie wyłaczyc logowanie przy starcie systemu i pow ygasnieciu monitora?
<lisu> da się
<lisu> przynajmnie dało się w 11.04
<sysek> :)
<PoKrAk> zieeeeew
<PoKrAk> siem lisu
<lisu> powitać PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> jeszcze ktos ti ubu uzywa ?? :D :P
<lisu> lol, nie bardzo, ja juz pare miechów na debianie
<PoKrAk> heh moze po niedzieli zobacze co wysmyczyli z nowym ubu jak esxi postawie
<PoKrAk> moze zmarnuje kilka mega na wirtualke
<PoKrAk> czekam wlasnie za prockiem jak poc zta przyleci
<PoKrAk> lisu i tak trzymaj
<PoKrAk> ja mam obecnie z 4 wirtualki z debianem choć eksloatuje jedną :)
<sysek> no ja to samo, na debianie siedze :)
<lisu> sysek: squeeze? wheezy?
<sysek> stable
<sysek> juz mi sie nie chce bawic w testing
<corcornel13> podajcie mi jakieś minigalne wymagania ubuntu
<corcornel13> *minimalne
<lisu> `g minimalne wymagania ubuntu 11.10
<Przekliniak> lisu: •• Ubuntu 11.10 | Ubuntu 11.10 ponownie z Gnome 3.0: <http://tinyurl.com/3f22yrt>
<corcornel13> tak, o najnowaszą wersje mi chodzi. 11,10 tą co dopiero wyszła. Dajcie jej minimalne wymagania sprzętowe
<lisu> co to znaczy dajcie? no na litość boską, szukac sie nie chce? www.ubuntu.com
<corcornel13> troszkę mi się śpieszy
<lisu> jak nam wszystkim
<lisu> corcornel13: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<lisu> tak trudno?
<corcornel13> o tym niepomyślałem, anglojenzyczna wika, dzięki. I tak mam zasłabego kompa na zwykłwgo, a serwer mi nie jest potrzebny. Jeszcze raz dzięki
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> heh wlasnie mi na debianie gnome3 wrzuciło :D
<PoKrAk> z/w
<skrzyp> o, sto nickuff na czanelu :)
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> ok teraz kto siedzi na sid i ma gnome 3
<PoKrAk> ?
<PoKrAk> albop ma poprostu gnome3
<skrzyp> PoKrAk: nikt, bo wszyscy wiedzą, że to syf
<PoKrAk> jeszcze nie wiem czy syf
<PoKrAk> przy upgrejcie apta mi to zassało
<PoKrAk> i brakuje mi ustawien i preferencji
<PoKrAk> i jak to znajde moze byc
<skrzyp> PoKrAk: wyp...ol to gówno
<skrzyp> ja chcę gnome2.... <chlip>
<skrzyp> ale appmenu-indicator też sy zaportuję
<PoKrAk> spoko potestuje i wywale zaden problem
<PoKrAk> ale gdzie są ustawienia i preferencje
<PoKrAk> jakies ustawienia znalazłem ale to nie to
<PoKrAk> hmm nawet ładnie sie to komponuje z moim czarną tapetą
<|B|enedyktXVI> \o/
<PoKrAk> zreszta i tak na codzień nie korzystam z gnome :P
<PoKrAk> gnome mam na wirtualce do irca :D
<skrzyp> do irca to się ma tty
<PoKrAk> hmm choc jeden zonk jest n ie moge synaptica uruchomić
<PoKrAk> po co mi tty jak moge miec graficznie
<PoKrAk> irca po tty to uzywałem kupe lat temu wiec teraz nie widze powodu
<PoKrAk> tty uzywam do pracy wiec do rozrywki gui
<PoKrAk> hmm jak sie tu skróty robi hmmmm
<nn52> o/
<sysek> czesc nn52 :)
<nn52> Szo tam? :>
<nn52> Fajnie się ściąga jDownloaderem pliki na rapidshare po 100-200 partów :> po 150mb ... xD
<althorion> 200 * 150 mb ~= 30GB...
<althorion> Co tyle waży?
<nn52> Film na Blueray
<althorion> Ło...
<nn52> 1080p
<althorion> Dla mnie, jak mi właśnie podpowiedział kalkulator, to by było 273h ściągania.
<althorion> Zakładając, że by całym łączem szło.
<nn52> e tam :D ...... Pobrano: 9,2gb :>
<althorion> W międzyczasie bym zdążył zarobić i na czytnik, i na film ;).
<nn52> ETA: 9h:16m:13s  @ 11,9 MB/s
<nn52> żyć nie umierać :>
<althorion> Jesteś Zuym Człowiekiem :P.
<nn52> płytka Blueray 50gb -> 7zł - 10zł , jakoś tak
<nn52> 25gb 5zł
<PoKrAk> heh jak miałem 100 mega asynchroniczne w starej pracy to film na bueray to ładnie szybko zasysał
<nn52> PoKrAk, a nie czasem asymetryczne? :D
<nn52> ale podobno w Wrocławiue jest 1Gbps
<PoKrAk> nu :D
<nn52> za 150zł
<althorion> :(
<althorion> Ja się męczę na 256 kb/s za 50 zł :(.
<althorion> Za to symetryczne.
<althorion> NIe, żeby mnie to jakoś bardzo cieszyło, bo większy upload to i w asymetrycznych jest.
<nn52> kurde... chciała bym sie pobawić 1gbps :> :D
<althorion> Backup Internetu zrobić ;)?
<nn52> althorion, racja... 4mbps / 1mbps :>
<nn52> Szukam Two World 2 PL w googlach, najlepiej na rsie.... bo tam capthy w jdownloaderze nie trza wklepywać  i nie moge znaleść
<DaZ> a idz ty piracie.
<DaZ> w dodatku nieporadny :f
<nn52> jaki pirat...
<nn52> ja poprostu nie kupuje kota w workaczu D:
<nn52> DaZ, a ty co ? może nie ściągasz?
<termi> jest tu jakis spec od routerow
<nn52> zamień speć na "ktokolwiek kto się zna"
<termi> :)
<DaZ> nn52: nope.
<DaZ> teraz robia az tak debilne gry, ze szkoda mi łącza [;
<nn52> DaZ, strategie klepią jeszcze dobrew
<nn52> RPGi no.... śmierdzą troche  arcadem...
<shpaq> termi: a czego potrzebujesz?
<Wilczek> termi: o co biega?
<PoKrAk> termi ja podejde do tematu najbardziej profesjonalnie
<PoKrAk> próbowałeś wyłączyć i włączyć
<PoKrAk> ??
<shpaq> lol
<sysek> ech
<termi> o to ze mi kontrolka power na linksys dziala
<termi> i z tego co w necie wyczytalem najelpiej wgrac nowe firmware
<termi> itd itp
<termi> pff kontrolka power miga :)
<nn52> a przeszkadza ci to ze miga?
<ociowaty> hej
<GriGi> siema
<ociowaty> pytanie od mega poczatkujacego
<ociowaty> mam domene zaparkowana na serwerze, ktory stoi na ubuntu
<ociowaty> wpisalem po prostu w dane adres ip serwera, odziwo zadzialalo
<ociowaty> ale chce podpiac druga domene
<ociowaty> na jakis tam katalog
<ociowaty> i gdzie znajde konfiguracje takiego przekierowania ?
<ociowaty> *boi sie, ze walnie glupote, ale co tam* ustawic vhosta w apache ?
<ociowaty__> eh, padl
<ociowaty__> serwer
<gjm> PADŁEŚ, POWSTAŃ, POWERADE
<Wilczek> ociowaty__: gjm dobrze radzi, polej płytę główną tym magicznym napojem :D
<ociowaty__> pomyslimy o tym :)
<gjm> Wilczek: \o
<gjm> ;D
<ociowaty__> niestety nie wiem czy ktos odpowiedzial na moje pytanie...
<denysonique_x> ociowaty__: vhost
<ociowaty__> ook
<denysonique_x> ociowaty__: lecz najpierw wypieprz apache i zainstaluj nginx
<denysonique_x> lepszy lzejszy serwer
<denysonique_x> wtedy Ci pomoge ustawić vhosta
<nn52> ociowaty, apache? lighttpd?
<gjm> apacz, pisał przeca
<nn52> a to nie pamiętam
<nn52> nie chce mi się łaczyć do mojego serva :D
<nn52> na ubu
<nn52> żeby konfig wyciągnąć
<ociowaty__> dzieki wszystkim :)
<nn52> ociowaty, spoko :D
<ociowaty__> jeszcze jedno pytanie przyokazji
<ociowaty__> odpalal ktos traca tak by wspolpracowal z gitem ?
<Filar> o/
<termi> nn52: nie masz nic do powiedzenia to sie nie wypowiadaj
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<wicia> witam, pytanie do uzytkownikow programu ekiga, mozna bez problemu z wizja i fonia dzwonic do uzytkownikow skype?
<denysonique_x> wicia: nie
<gjm> przeca jest skajp
<wicia> pod ubuntu nie ma problemu z mikrofonem ?
<wicia> na skajpie
<denysonique_x> ...
<denysonique_x> nie
<wicia> mowie o 2.2 beta bo pewnei to zalezy od sprzetu
<denysonique_x> pebkac jak juz
<wicia> pebkac?
<denysonique_x> tak
<wicia> problemem jest czas mysle bardziej zeby potestowac
<nn52> działa dobrze skype
<nn52> wręcz wzorowo , ino sterownik od kamerek robi czerwono-zielone paski :>
<wicia> ok, a jak uwierzytelenienie transakcji bankowych tokenami dobrze wspierane jest ? czy wogole
<wicia> na mysli mam ostatnia wersje ubuntu
<wicia> chodzi o to ze nie chce miec w domu windowsa za duzo nieszczescia na niego i musze przeskoczyc skype i tranzakcje tokenami
<DaZ> wez wystartuj livecd i sprawdz
<gjm> co ma "obsługa tokenów" do distro? :>
<DaZ> my tu wszyscy mamy po 12 lat i nie mamy kont bankowych
<DaZ> :f
<wicia> chodzi o to ze komputera docelowego niemam jeszcze
<wicia> hmm
<wicia> a moze ktos posiada MSI CR640
<denysonique_x> lol
<denysonique_x> jakie tokeny?
<wicia> zw, do autoryzacji przelewow
<denysonique_x> hmm
<denysonique_x> nie wiem co to jest
<bastetmilo> wicia: ale co one mają do dystrybucji?
<denysonique_x> mowisz o kodach
<denysonique_x> nie wiem
<Metallhead> hei
<Devil_Inside> nie sadzilem ze znajde karte ethernetowa ktorej linux nie obsluzy... i cyk mam :/ masakra bedzie negatyw dla goscia :[
<lisu> Devil_Inside: która to karta?
<lisu> Devil_Inside: ja miałem przypadek, ale wystarczyła dyskietka z plikiem bin i po sprawie
<Ashiren> pewnie nie linux tylko user
<jacekowski> sa karty ktorych linux nie umie
<jacekowski> tzn. natywnie
<jacekowski> ndiswrapperem da sie odpalic prawie kazda
<Wilczek> Mam problem. Używam Xubuntu 11.10
<lisu> Wilczek: to faktycznie masz problem
<Wilczek> LibreOffice wygląda jak rodem wyjęte z Windows 98
<Wilczek> A Kadu ma wygląd domyślnego GNOME2
<Wilczek> http://s3.ifotos.pl/img/Przechwyc_hqspexn.png
<Wilczek> Błagam o pomoc, to musi na jutro być zintegrowane :/
<konraddo> hi
<Devil_Inside> Dynamode NC-100TX-DL  Interface: 10BASE-T(X) (RJ-45)
<TheNumb> Wilczek: nie masz skórek
<TheNumb> :P
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Jakich?
<TheNumb> Wilczek: do gtk?
<TheNumb> ;]
<Wilczek> Kurde, przecież Xfce to GTK
<Wilczek> Jaki pakiet ma potrzebne skórki?
<TheNumb> Wilczek: masz libreoffice-gtk?
<Wilczek> w00t
<Wilczek> Zainstalowałem to i jest git
<Wilczek> Wielkie dzięki :)
<TheNumb> Spoko...
<denysonique_x> w00t
<Wilczek> A co można by zrobić np. z tym Kadu?
<TheNumb> Wilczek: znowu skórka ;]
<denysonique_x> plibreoffice-gtk instaluje gita?
<Ozil> pidgin jest dla gtk
<denysonique_x> ;)
<Ozil> kady jest dla kde
<denysonique_x> lol
<Ozil> kadu *
<Wilczek> Ozil: Wiem, ale Kadu bardziej mi odpowiada
<Wilczek> Poza tym nie jest dla KDE
<TheNumb> Wilczek: qtconfig i wybierasz skórkę gtk
<denysonique_x> Ozil: źle
<Wilczek> Tylko jest napisane w Qt
<TheNumb> Kadu jest nawet na Maca ;]
<TheNumb> Nie srajcie ogniem.
<Ozil> tak i na windowsa też
<Wilczek> TheNumb: To nic nie daje, właśnie wygląda jak standardowy styl GNOME2
<Ozil> no a jak ma wyglądać ?
<denysonique_x> Dla mnie masz stajla
<denysonique_x> a teraz
<Wilczek> Ozil: Integrować się ze stylem systemu tak jak w Ubuntu?
<denysonique_x> dlaczego Basket Notes (Qt) nie ma poprawnej skórki GTK+?
<TheNumb> Wilczek: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_Look_for_QT_and_GTK_Applications#QGtkStyle
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2u2tv85> (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<TheNumb> Przeczytaj sobie.
<denysonique_x> Skype ma ok
<denysonique_x> Vbox też
<Ozil> skoro używa motywu systemowego to inaczej nie będzie
<Ozil> wyglądać
<denysonique_x> where can I fix this?
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Dobra, poczytam, dzięki wielkie. LibreOffice wystarczy, z Pidginem przeżyję, może kiedyś nad tym porozkminiam
<Wilczek> ;)
<Ozil> a w ustawieniach kadu nie masz korzystaj z motywu systemowego
<Ozil> ?
<Ozil> albo coś w tym stylu ?
<denysonique_x> jest kilka opcji
<denysonique_x> qtconfig
<denysonique_x> teraz instaluje systemsettings
<denysonique_x> moze to pomoze
<denysonique_x> tzn
<denysonique_x> napewno tak
<denysonique_x> i baskety bede mial w GTK+
<denysonique_x> KDE sobie tez musze niedlugo zainstalowac
<denysonique_x> no, i dziala
<Ozil> a ja mam takie małe pytanko czy jest jakiś dodatek do webmin aby w zakładce serwery był apache2
<Ozil> zeby mozna było go konfigurować przez webmina
<qrq> Kupiłem sobie kartę micro sd i facet dołożył mi za darmo adapter -_-
<qrq> Po około 5 minutach poczułem zapach spalenizny
<qrq> -_-
<nn52> o. qrq
<qrq> Nowy kingston :D
<qermit> qrq: frajer
<qrq> :P
<nn52> qrq, i co spalone masz? adapter czy karte?
<qrq> Karta
<nn52> qrq, mam 7 takich ( micro-sd) :D wpadnij dam ci jedną.
<qrq> Mam już nową.
<nn52> a spoko..... ja mam 7x 2gb i nie mam co z nimi robić :>
<qrq> Na 2 gb to ja jeden album zmieszczę
<nn52> lol ? :D
<qrq> kilku godzinny flac
<qermit> nn52: ja mam z 30 czy 40 2GB kart sd
<qrq> Album Somnium Roberta Richa trwa 7 godzin.
<qrq> Także nawet by się nie zmieścił.
<qermit> nn52: i jeszcze 6 kart Przemysłowych SLC
<nn52> :P
<qermit> nn52: pokash fotke to jedną ci dam
<nn52> ja mam jeszcze 3 karty SD xD 4gb x2 i 1x 512 fff
<qrq> Podobno karta micro sd pracuje w temperaturze -40°C ~ +85°C
<nn52> Mnie sprzedawca zapewniał że mój tel będzie działać w temp -21°C... dobre.. :>... chociaz ostatni ericsson to w -6°C odmówił posługi
<dweller> a mówią że ipody są do bani
<dweller> mój ipod dawał radę przy -20 stopni
<dweller> tylko touchscreen miał laga trochę
<qrq> Już piszę pozew na tą fabrykę :D
<qrq> Shinon Chu :D
<adasiek_abix> koledzy, czy ktoś poratuje wiedzą, jak dodać skrót do programu na pulpicie w ubuutnu 11.10 z unity?
<Ozil> polecam ubuntu-pomoc.org
<Ozil> polski blog i durzo o unity
<nn52> nom durzo ^^
<adasiek_abix> szukam i nic...
<adasiek_abix> mam 11.10
<Ozil> no
<Ozil> to tak uruhom program i na pasku unity pokaze ci się ikonka
<Ozil> i na nim kliknij prawy prpzycisk myszki
<Ozil> i nie skrut tylko aktywator
<kasztan85> witam
<nn52> qermit, wróć!
<kasztan85> czy ktos spotkal sie zeby router nie obslugiwal dwoch kompow z ubuntu jednoczesnie a te same kompy z win i ubuntu tak?
<lisu> kasztan85: a po polsku?
<kasztan85> no kupilem router
<kasztan85> podlaczylem dwa kompy po wifi do niego
<Wilku> Ozil: o, widzę, że nas reklamujesz :D. akurat o tym jeszcze nie pisaliśmy ;)
<kasztan85> na obu jest ubuntu zainstalowane
<kasztan85> i internet dziala tylko na jednym
<kasztan85> jak sie na nim rozlacze z siecia to dziala na drugim kompie dopiero
<althorion> Router to router. Jak działa na jednym, to działa na wszystkich.
<althorion> MOżesz mieć za to problem z kartą sieciową.
<kasztan85> no wlasnie co ciekawe
<Ozil> Wilku: czytam często co tam piszecie ale narazie mało jest o gnome shell
<adasiek_abix> Ozil: dzięki za radę, działa w 50%
<althorion> Konflikt IP?
<kasztan85> sa rozne ip
<Ozil> konflikt nazwy zapewne
<kasztan85> wchodze na router i on poprawnie widzi oba kompy
<Ozil> miałem tak na tp-link
<kasztan85> nadaje im inne ip itd
<adasiek_abix> uruchomniłem 'pterm -e "komenda"'
<adasiek_abix> zrobiłem ppm na ikonie w obszarze uruchamiania
<kasztan85> nazwy tez sa inne
<adasiek_abix> i zostawiłem :przechowuj aktywator
<adasiek_abix> super - ikona jest
<adasiek_abix> ale uruchamia samego pterma, bez tego, co jest w parametrze -e
<Wilku> Ozil: bo aktualnie tylko naczelny to ma ;)
<adasiek_abix> i chciałbym jakies właściwości mieć fdo tego....
<Ozil> to może i ja coś wam skrobne ?
<Ozil> powiem wam że ubucentrum.net coś ostatnio daje ciała
 * adasiek_abix chetnie napisze, jak się dodaje ikonki, jak będzie umiał ;-(
<adasiek_abix> buuu, 15 lat z uniksami i ikony nie potrafię dodac do pulpitu ... czas chyba na emeryturę ;-)
<kasztan85> macie jakies pomysly co moge z tym zrobic i gdzie szukac rozwiazania? ;>
<adasiek_abix> kasztan85: a IP w maszynach masz inne ?
<adasiek_abix> pingują router?
<althorion> kasztan85: mnie tylko konflikty na myśl przyszły.
<Ozil> przeedytuj aktywator i dodaj aby uruchaiało przez terminal i wtedy ci będzie działał ten parametr
<kasztan85> tak
<adasiek_abix> siebie nawzajem pingują?
<Wilku> Ozil: fajnie, jak masz jakiś pojedyńczy to przyślij przez zaproponuj, a jeśli więcej materiału to zapraszamy do współpracy :)
<adasiek_abix> Ozil: a gdzie mogę ten aktywator edytować?
<kasztan85> tak
<adasiek_abix> a możesz pingować świat ? np. ping 150.254.65.7 ?
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: wklej output ifconfig
<denysonique_x> po podlaczeniu do wifi
<denysonique_x> oraz route
<kasztan85> nie widza sie jednak
<kasztan85> pomylka
<kasztan85> jeden komp to ten co z niego pisze teraz
<kasztan85> ten jest wporzo
<kasztan85> pinguje router i swiat
<lisu> kasztan85: coś spiepszyłeś jednym słowem, dhcp masz czy na stałe ip poustawiałeś?
<kasztan85> lisu, problem nie moze byc w routerze
<kasztan85> bo jak przejde na tym drugim kompie na winde
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: wklej
<kasztan85> to wszystko dziala bez zarzutu
<kasztan85> denysonique_x, moge wkleic z tego dzialajacego kompa
<kasztan85> ale tutaj jest ok
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: wklej z tego ktorego nie dziala
<kasztan85> musialbym przepisac :/
<denysonique_x> aby uzyskac pomoc  musimy wiedziec co nie dziala
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: skopiuj na usb
<kasztan85> ok
<lisu> kasztan85: sprawdź sobie od początku jeszcze raz wszystko, gdzieś musiałeś popełnić błąd, skoro nei działa.
<adasiek_abix> kasztan85: ifconfig, route -n, ping 150.254.65.7, cat /etc/resolv.conf, ping www.onet.pl
<adasiek_abix> i zrób tak na obu, czymś w końcu będą się różniły jeszcze oprócz IP
 * adasiek_abix nauczył się, jak dodawać ikony na pulpit
<adasiek_abix> skopiowac z /usr/share/applications do ~/Pulpit
<qrq> Działa :D
<qrq> Mam nową kartę micro sd za free :D
<adasiek_abix> jakby nie można było zostawić "dodaj aktywator" w nautilusie ;-(
<denysonique_x> adasiek_abix: 15 lat unixa, po co Ci ikony?
<denysonique_x> alt+f2 ftw
<adasiek_abix> dla klientów
<denysonique_x> w KDE jest fajne
<denysonique_x> a tak to gnome do
<qrq> Nie świadoma perswazja...
<adasiek_abix> jak ostatnio sprzedałem laptopa z kartą nvidia optimus 520M to mało nie osiwiałem
<adasiek_abix> dopiero koledzy poradzili zamiast walczyc zainstalować ubuntu 11
<qrq> nieświadoma...
<adasiek_abix> w każdym razie dziękuję serdecznie za pomoc, spadam spać
<qrq> Ja miałem z ubu same problemy.
 * denysonique_x jak na razie nie ma
<denysonique_x> qrq: co masz teraz?
<denysonique_x> tzn mam jeden
<qrq> Debian Squeeze + XFCE
<denysonique_x> korzystanie z Ubuntu skazuje Ciebie na spolecznosc n00bow
<denysonique_x> ktorzy czesto nie potrafia pomoc innym aby im pomogli
<qrq> Poprostu jeżeli kernel się wysypuje po aktualizacji to już przesada :)
<qrq> Lecz Debian też ma swoje problemy :)
<denysonique_x> qrq: install gentoo
<kasztan85> denysonique_x, wynik ifconfig
<adasiek_abix> qrq - mnie się nigdy nie wysypał, a mam różne ubuntu na różnych komputerach, nawet kilka serwerów LTS u klientów z automatycznymi security updates
<kasztan85> http://wklej.org/id/611389/
<adasiek_abix> kasztan85: a twój pc, z którego piszesz, jaki ma ip ?
<qrq>  adasiek_abix Czysty lucid , update kernela przez apt-get i kernel panic.
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: a teraz jeszcze $ traceroute gentoo.org
<kasztan85> 192.168.1.4
<kasztan85> no i router wiadomo
<kasztan85> .1.1
<denysonique_x> tzn
<denysonique_x> $ tracepath gentoo.org
<denysonique_x> w ubuntu nie ma traceroute by default
<adasiek_abix> dobra, to kasztan85 zrób na tym 1.3 :
<adasiek_abix> ping 192.168.1.1 -c3 -w3
<adasiek_abix> ping 195.162.24.38 -c3 -w3
<kasztan85> yyy
<kasztan85> nie lapie
<kasztan85> :/
<denysonique_x> nie
<denysonique_x> zrob traceroute first
<denysonique_x> zrob wszystko po kolei i potem nam wklej
<adasiek_abix> kasztan85: 3 polecenia, 3 wyniki do pastebin
<kasztan85> na tym hm...
<adasiek_abix> na tym, co nie działa
<kasztan85> ciekawe jest to
<kasztan85> ze na tym niedzialajacym nie pinguje routera
<kasztan85> a router go widzi
<denysonique_x> zaraz sie dowiemy wszyscy
<adasiek_abix> co znaczy: router go widzi?
<Ozil> sudo nano /etc/nameserver
<kasztan85> no jak wejde z tego dzialajacego przez http na router
<denysonique_x> Ozil: vim!
<kasztan85> to widze tamtego niedzialajacego w podlaczonych urzadzeniach
<Ozil> i tam wpisz nameserver 192.168.1.1
<adasiek_abix> czy masz dhcp klienta na tym 1.3 ?
<adasiek_abix> znaczy network manager w trybie dhcp?
<denysonique_x> adasiek_abix: jesli ma prawidlowe ip to raczej tak
<denysonique_x> sam nie ustawial
<adasiek_abix> a jesli?
<adasiek_abix> nie mamy pewnosci.
<kasztan85> automatyczne
<kasztan85> dhcp
<denysonique_x> dobra
<denysonique_x> koniec gadania
<adasiek_abix> a ping 192.168.1.4 działa?
<denysonique_x> masz wklejki?
<denysonique_x> dl anas
<denysonique_x> dla nas
<adasiek_abix> denysonique_x: nie ma co wklejac, jak routera nie pinguje to swiata nie bedzie
<kasztan85> ale to z tego niedzialajacego?
<kasztan85> no wlasnie
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: 3 wczesniej wymienione komendy
<adasiek_abix> kasztan85: tak, z tego niedzialającego spróbuj ping 192.168.1.3
<kasztan85> no idzie
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: wklej ten tracepath
<kasztan85> tylko ze to jego ip
<denysonique_x> $ tracepath gentoo.org
<adasiek_abix> kasztan85: to jeszcze : sudo dhclient3 eth0
<kasztan85> mieszacie i nie wiem co robic
<denysonique_x> adasiek_abix: po co ma robic dhcp, nm juz mu to zrobil...
<adasiek_abix> kasztan85: po prostu mmay różne podejścia do testowania problemu
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: wklej ten tracepath, to bedzie wiadomo gdzie polaczenie stoi
<denysonique_x> dhcp3 to nie jest testowanie problemu
<adasiek_abix> denysonique_x: aby zobaczyć, czy na 100% router oddaje IP
<denysonique_x> to jest bruteforcing
<adasiek_abix> uwierz na słowo, po nastu latach doświadczeń wolę trzy razy sprawdzić najbardziej oczywiste nawet rzeczy
<denysonique_x> 192.168.1.3 -- z kosmosu by sie nie wzielo
<denysonique_x> zreszta malowazne
<adasiek_abix> a kasztan85 zrobi i tak co będzie uważał za stosowne
<adasiek_abix> ja wiem ze raczej z kosmosu nie
<denysonique_x> adasiek_abix: to skad?
<adasiek_abix> pewnie z routera ;-)
<denysonique_x> adasiek_abix: wlasnie, wiec po co dhcp?
<kasztan85> denysonique_x, $ tracepath z tego dzialajacego
<kasztan85> http://wklej.org/id/611403/
<adasiek_abix> nie mniej jednak, jesli kasztan85 zrobi dhclienta z ręki, to będzie można sprawdzić zaraz na routerze, czy ów ładnie renew zrobił
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: z nie dzialajacego
<denysonique_x> wiemy ze dzialajacy dziala
<kasztan85> niedzialajcy pokazal tylko tyle:
<kasztan85> gethostbyname2: Unknown host
<denysonique_x> no
<denysonique_x> czyli dnsy padly
<denysonique_x> albo nie ma polaczenia do nich
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: a ping 8.8.8.8
<denysonique_x> dziala Ci?
<kasztan85> dziala
<adasiek_abix> denysonique_x: przeciez kasztan85 napisał, że nawet routera nie pinguje
<adasiek_abix> zaraz...zaraz
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: zrob dhcp3 jak adasiek_abix mowil wczesniej
<adasiek_abix> kasztan85: a ping 195.162.24.38 -c3 -w3
<adasiek_abix> kasztan85: juz tego dhclienta nie rób
<adasiek_abix>  ping 195.162.24.38 -c3 -w3
<kasztan85> yyyy
<adasiek_abix> i powiedz, czy dziala
<denysonique_x> jesli 8.8.8.8 dziala...
<denysonique_x> to tamto tez powinno
<kasztan85> tez dziala
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: powiedz mi jeszcze co widzisz jak zrobisz $ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<adasiek_abix> czekamy na komentarz kasztan85
<kasztan85> cat..... :
<kasztan85> generated....
<denysonique_x> by networkmanager to wiemy
<kasztan85> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<kasztan85> tyle
<denysonique_x> to ip routera twojego?
<kasztan85> tak
<adasiek_abix> kasztan85: a ten ping zadziałał?
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: to teraz dig gentoo.org @192.168.1.1
<kasztan85> no teraz nagle pinguje router
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: internet Ci juz dziala
<denysonique_x> milego uzytkowania
<kasztan85> hm...
<kasztan85> to co bylo przyczyna?
<qrq> Znów ZAIKS DDosuje Groovesharka -_-
<adasiek_abix> nie wiem
<denysonique_x> kasztan85: rozlacz o podlacz zeby sprawdzic czy sie utrzyma
<kasztan85> no wlasnie
<kasztan85> no narazie niby jest
<kasztan85> ale tak defakto to to nic nie naprawilismy tylko samo wrocilo? ;>
<adasiek_abix> tak
<Ozil> to zrub restart tego kompa
<adasiek_abix> ja naprawdę over.
<denysonique_x> btw
<kasztan85> oba resetne
<kasztan85> zw
<denysonique_x> ja myslalem ze Ci normalnei router pigowale
<denysonique_x> pingowalo
<Ozil> moim zdaniem to jest rozwiązanie na jedno pobranie danych z serwera dhcp
<denysonique_x> inaczej procedura bylby nieco inna
<kasztan85> hm...
<kasztan85> no zaraz sprawdzimy
<denysonique_x> Ozil: wrudź lepiej do podstawuwki
<kasztan85> reset
<denysonique_x> firemark: masz ubuntu?
<firemark> denysonique_x: dlaczego mnie obrażasz?
<denysonique_x> firemark: bo ja mam (:
<firemark> denysonique_x: ja mam zycie, co ty na to?
<denysonique_x> czyli korzystasz z ubuntu
<firemark> denysonique_x: no dobra, w pracy
<kasztan85> narazie niby dziala na obydwu
<Ozil> kasztan85: i jak na obu jest net ?
<kasztan85> ale boje sie ze problem niebawem wroci
<kasztan85> skoro nic nie naprawilismy
<denysonique_x> firemark: to Ty nauczyłeś cały kanał stawiać spację przed znakiem zapytania?
<Ozil> no to weś teraz wyłącz i włącz router
<kasztan85> ok
<denysonique_x> zaraz będzie timeout
<kasztan85_> niby dziala
<denysonique_x> kasztan85_: więc będzie działało
<denysonique_x> możesz spokojnie spać
<kasztan85_> wczoraj to samo przezylem
<Ozil> denysonique_x: no to jednak nie miałem racji
<kasztan85_> chwile dzialalo a dzisiaj problem wrocil
<Ozil> ale dziwne zachowanie routera bo w sumie nic w nim nie zmienił
<kasztan85_> przyznam ze kupilem najtanszy w tesco
<kasztan85_> no ale powinien przynajmniej rok dzialac niezawodnie
<Ozil> a jaki model ?
<kasztan85_> netgear
<denysonique_x> kasztan85_: naucz się możę jak routery dzialaja i co to jest dhcp, wtedy bedziesz umial sam debugowac
<kasztan85_> yyy
<kasztan85_> dhcp rozdaje ip
<denysonique_x> to jest bardzo prost
<kasztan85_> tyle wiem
<denysonique_x> firemark: mowisz o tej pracy PHP?
<denysonique_x> czy jakas nowa
<kasztan85_> oka
<Ozil> denysonique_x: nie traktuj mnie jak gówniarza bo nie wiesz co ja potrafię
<qrq> Ozil On mówił o BHP
<kasztan85_> oka
<kasztan85_> ja odpadam
<kasztan85_> oby dzialalo
<Ozil> i racej bym się do ciebie z tym problemem nie zwrócił bo wszystko wie google
<kasztan85_> thx za pomoc
<firemark> denysonique_x: tak tej pracy
<firemark> denysonique_x: oco ci chodzi?
<kasztan85_> narazie
<Ozil> oj sory nie zauważyłem że to nie do mnie
<Ozil> bo mam ostatnio niespane noce
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-21
<m477>  wszedzie pijani ludzie ;o
<|B|enedyktXVI> dobranoc
<sysek> :)
<lisu> o/
<sysek> czesc lisu
<tar-gz_> o/
<denysonique__> dobra
<denysonique__> gentoo ~ # rc-status | grep sshd
<denysonique__>  sshd                                                              [  started  ]
<denysonique__> rc-status dziala tutaj
<denysonique__> lecz w Ubuntu jak dam $ service --status-all | grep postgres
<denysonique__> to mi outputje wsyzstkie serwisy...
<denysonique__> do stederr...
<denysonique__> dlaczego to jest popsute?
<shpaq> mornin'
<denysonique__> # service --status-all 2>&1 | grep postgres
<denysonique__> this doesn't make sense
<sysek>  :(
<Enlik> denysonique__: jeśli masz bash 4, prościej jest: ubuntu-jest-popsute |& grep postgres
<tar-gz_> d(-.-)b
<tar-gz_>  o/  \o
<tar-gz_>   
<tar-gz_>  Wrr...
<tar-gz_> nogi mi nie wyszły
<grek> uruchamiajac binda lokalnie
<grek> komputer bedzie domyslnie z niego kozystal a potem z innych dnsow ?
<grek> czy trzeab w konfiguracji sieci dac zeby dns byl 127.0.0.1
<grek> potrzebuje domemy testowac lokalnie a .etc/hosts nei wystarcza bo nie ma wildcardow
<tar-gz_> ;
<tar-gz_> d
<tar-gz_> Nie ma to jak walnąć monolog i sobie iść.
<bastetmilo> tar-gz_: niektórym pomoga samo to, że napiszą do kogoś. Mnie zazwyczaj wtedy olśniewa :)
<yield> a co do pytania greka, to można tak zrobić ?
<tar-gz_> bastetmilo: w sumie racja
<sysek> ciekawe czy ubu kiedy spadnie z #1 distrowatch
<Trojanin> sysek: jak zrobią jeszcze łatwiejszego w instalacji i obsłudze linuksa ;)
<sysek> no a inne distra? np opensuse, fedora. sa trudne? :P
<denysonique__> def odpowiedz
<denysonique__>    yield
<denysonique__> end
<denysonique__> odpowiedz do
<denysonique__>   puts 'tak'
<denysonique__> end
<sysek> denysonique__: nie szpanuj ruby ;)
<sysek> niby czym sie roznia
<Trojanin> sysek: opensuse nie wiem, fedora nie jest trudna, ale jednak ubu łatwiejsze
<denysonique__> sysek: nie zajarzyles
<sysek> denysonique__: no pewnie nie, jest 10rano :P
<sysek> Trojanin: czy ja wiem, instaluja sie tak samo
<yield> denysonique__: ;)
<denysonique__> yield: dnsmasq
<yield> ok, biore się za czytanie
<denysonique__> tam wildcardy mozesz zrobic
<denysonique__> ogolnie to jest forwarder
<denysonique__> yield: http://s2.diffuse.it/blog/show/7-dnsmasq_and_wildcard_records
<grek> ?
<denysonique__> o
<denysonique__> przyszel
<denysonique__> grek: ↑↑↑
<grek> a nie wiem co to dnsmasq
<grek> uruchomiłem binga bo myslalem ze nei da sie inaczej
<denysonique__> grek> potrzebuje domemy testowac lokalnie a .etc/hosts nei wystarcza bo nie ma wildcardow
<grek> no wiem o co pytalem
<yield> denysonique__: dzięki, zaraz sprawdze czy to działa
<denysonique__> dnsmasq forwarduje DNS to prawdziwego serwera, a tam gdzie masz recznie (np wildcardy) odpowiada sam
<grek> nie wiem o co chodzi z ta trudnoscia ale uruchomienie dns jest bajecznie proste - synaptic + webmin do konfiguracji i samo dziala
<grek> ahca ok
<grek> ale juz dalem binga jak dziala to nie bede kombinowal
<denysonique__> webmin LOL
<denysonique__> grek: binda masz na mysli?
<denysonique__> BIND9
<grek> tak
<grek> tak
<denysonique__> ISC BIND9
<denysonique__> hehe
<grek> a co masz przeciwko webminowi
<grek> wg mnie jest genialny
<grek> w jednymi miejscu wszelkie pliki serwero mozna edytowac
<grek> nie robi smieci jak cpanel i inne
<denysonique__> latwiej z CLI oraz webmin ma historie dziur
<grek> latwie jak ktos ma w glowie gdzie sa pliki wszelkei konfiguracyjne
<grek> ja nie mam wiec dla mnie latwiej przez niego  - nie uzywam jego kreatorow tylko daje edit config manualy
<denysonique__> wszystko jest w /etc
<grek> konfiguracja php, mysql, apache w etc  ?
<grek> a moze tak :)
<grek> wlasnie mowie ze nie wiem za kazdym razem szukalem az znalazlem webmina i jest ok
<grek> to nie serwer publiczny tylko do pracy lokalnie
<grek> do tego webmin ma od razu crona, logi, bacupy wiec wszystko co potrzebne do zarzadzania lokalnym serwerem
<grek> ok wracam do pracy dzieki za zainteresowanie
<denysonique__> hmm
<denysonique__> webminy beda fajne jak ja kiedys napiszę Railsmin
<grek> nie wiem co to railsow nei lubie ja lubie php
<denysonique__> grek: piszesz webaplikacje w PHP
<denysonique__> tak profesjonalnie
<grek> tak
<denysonique__> ?
<denysonique__> grek: wiesz czym jest TDD/BDD?
<denysonique__> oraz co to jest acceptance testing?
<grek> do testowania
<denysonique__> hmm
<denysonique__> raczej tego nie uzywasz
<denysonique__> w kulturze PHP malo jest programowania zwinnego oraz TDD/BDD
<denysonique__> a sa to rzeczy ktore duzo czasu moga Ci zaoszczedzic
<denysonique__> oraz dzieki ktorym praktycznie nie musisz debugowac swoich aplikacji
<grek> kwestia przyzwyczajenia
<denysonique__> kwestia produktywnosci
<denysonique__> PHP to jest innym slowem Windows tworzenia aplikacji internetowych
<grek> php jest bardzo przyjemne,
<grek> nie prawda
<denysonique__> gowniany lecz popularny
<denysonique__> grek: pisalem w PHP wiec wiem co mowie
<grek> gowniany byl za czaswo 4
<denysonique__> grek: uzywasz frameworka?
<grek> tak uzywalem roznych ale teraz pracujemy na swoim opartym na kilku innych
<denysonique__> to elegancko (:
<denysonique__> ORM macie?
<grek> tak całoc jest obiektowa z koncepcja mvc
<denysonique__> jakbyscie uzywali testow
<grek> daltego mowie ze jak sie dobrze php uzywa to dobrze sie na nim robi
<kasztan85> witam
<denysonique__> to by nie bylo sytuacji gdzie refaktoryzacje by popsuly kod
<grek> a zaleta jest ze latwo jest zaczac mozna robic od prostych zmian w htmlu po rozbudowane duze aplikacje
<denysonique__> z dobrym zestawem testow zepsucie aplikacji jest nie mozliwe
<grek> podobno wszystko jest mozliwem nie ma zeczy doskonalych
<denysonique__> teraz rozsadni ludzie uzywaja porzadniejszych narzedzi
<denysonique__> Twitter, Groupon
<Enlik> denysonique__: jest coś szczególnego w Rubym oprócz dobrych rzeczy z Perla (przyn. regexy), brak automat. konwersji typów i dobrej obiektowości?
<Enlik> tak z ciekawości
<Enlik> (i czytelniejszej skladni niż Python :))
<Enlik> (a przyn. jakby mniej upierdliwej, na moje łoko)
<denysonique__> Enlik: jest ladniejszy oraz ma mixiny
<denysonique__> czyli multiple inheritance
<denysonique__> ogolnie Ruby to taka alternatywna ewolucja perla
<grek> wikipedia facebook jakas sa na php a nie wiem czy sa takie nie porzadne
<Enlik> ano
<grek> wlasnei srodowisko ruby jakos wpiera ludzia ze nic poza tym nie ma
<Enlik> w por. do Perla 6 wydaje się prostszy
<grek> to zwykly przyzwoity framework
<denysonique__> grek: wtedy kiedy facebook zaczynal railsy bylo malopopulrane
<grek> na php jest setki jak nie tysiace frameworkow wlaczajac odpowiedniki ruby
<denysonique__> facebook uzywa wewnetrzenie rails aplikacji do swoich wlasnych cwlow
<denysonique__> grek: za to w Rubym jest jeden glowny a porzadny
<grek> a wikipedia uzywa ububntu
<grek> :)
<yield> denysonique__: a twitter to czasem nie na lift teraz działa ?
<denysonique__> yield: backend jest w scala
<denysonique__> lecz front-end nadal Rails
<denysonique__> swoja droga
<grek> smieszy mnie tylko mowienie wlasnei ze to jedyna droga
<denysonique__> uzywalem tez Django
<grek> cala zajebistossc  w tym ze drog jest duzo
<grek> php jest zajebiste
<denysonique__> lecz jesli chcecie jeden solidny framework to Rails
<denysonique__> a cos mniejszego do Sinatra, albo Perl Dancer
<denysonique__> s/do/to/
<grek> zend tez jest niczeko sobie
<denysonique__> grek: wiesz co to Haml? oraz Sass?
<denysonique__> korzystajac z PHP nawet o fajnych rzeczach sie nie dowiesz
<denysonique__> kultura Ruby za to jest bardzo kreatywna
<denysonique__> i rozne cuda potrafia tworzyc
<denysonique__> oraz 100.times { puts 'php sucks' } mowi samo za siebie, PHP nie umie tak
<Enlik> puts 'php sucks' * 100
<Enlik> :)
<grek> w ruby brakuje mi skromnosci
<grek> nie lubie jak cos sie wciska jak windows
<grek> nie wazne czy chcesz jak nie chesz jestes glupi
<grek> taka jest koncepcja
<denysonique__> tzn jak wciska?
<denysonique__> hmm
<grek> ludzie ktorzy uzwaja ruby mowia jak firmu o windows - wszystko inne jest do dupy
<denysonique__> gdy rodzice mowili Ci ze kupa jest nie dobra tzn ze Ci wciskali kit?
<denysonique__> niedobra*
<denysonique__> userzy windows nie mowia ze windows jest dobry
<grek> mi tam podoba sie to ze sa rozne metody
<grek> mowie o firmach
<grek> ktore wciskaja windows wszedzie
<grek> mam w kazdym kompie chcoc nie chce
<denysonique__> to jest inna bajka
<grek> bo taniej kupic laptopa z wbudowanym windowsem niz bez
<denysonique__> grek: jak chcesz wiedziec wiecej na temat Windows i OS X to obejrzyj sobie 'The pirates of the silicon valley' jest nawet na yt
<grek> dlatego mowienie ze to co sie uzywa jest jedyne madre nei wskazuje o madrosci mowiacego :)
<denysonique__> to sie dowiesz dlaczego jest wciskany
<denysonique__> grek: ja probowalem wielu frameworkow
<grek> mam na to swoje teorie
<denysonique__> tzn technologii
<grek> ja tez probowalem roznych
<denysonique__> grek: a Ty jestes zaslepiony w PHP
<grek> ale jak napisalismy swoj czyuje sie wolny
<grek> :)
<grek> nie
<grek> patrzylem na ruby
<grek> na pytona
<grek> sa ok
<denysonique__> patrzenie nic nie znaczy
<denysonique__> bo ja osobiscie niecierpialem Ruby
<denysonique__> i farten musialem cos napisac
<denysonique__> w Rails
<denysonique__> no i sie zakochalem
<grek> tak bywa
<grek> "_
<denysonique__> grek: pokaz jakis projekt w innych frameworkach w ktorych pisales
<grek> od dluzszego czasu pisze glownie rozwiazania do zarzadzanai projektami nie da sie publicznie bejzec
<grek> oklece musze pracowac spozniony jestem troche przez awarie sprzetu
<denysonique__> czyli nic nie napisles w Rails
<denysonique__> napisz choc jedna aplikacje to sie przekonasz
<grek> ok zobacze
<grek> :)
<denysonique__> jak bedziesz potrzebowal pomocy to daj znac
<denysonique__> (:
<grek> ok :)
<nn52> o/
<grek> dodam ze same rozwiazania rail podobaja mi sie - ty bardziej ze czesc jest baardzo podobna do naszego framweroeka - a powstal przed railsami
<brt> Witam
<brt> montuję partycję "mount /dev/sda2 -o remount-ro /mnt"
<brt> ale w /mnt/home nie ma ani katalogów ani plików
<brt> jak zamontować partycję tylko do odczytu, z wszystkimi plikami i katalogami
<brt> chyba że znacie jakis inny sposób na zrobienie backupa serwera
<denysonique__> -o remount, ro
<denysonique__> jak juz
<denysonique__> brt: czemu chcesz montowac tylko do oczytu?, co jest na tej partycji?
<brt> serwer cały
<brt> czytałem że mam spakować je z prawami tylko do odczytu
<denysonique__> kurwa
<denysonique__> server caly
<denysonique__> ...
<brt> "/"
<brt> jak spakuje wszystkie katalogi z "/", i potem rozpakuję na serwezre w razie awarii to wszystk będzie tak jak w dniu backupa ?
<lukaszg> brt, tak
<denysonique__> mount -o remount, ro /
<denysonique__> jak chcesz ro
<krzakx> robie  instalke templatki do joomli, w pliku xml wypisuje wszystko pliki ktore maja zostac zainstalowane. Wszystkie sa z jednego folderu, wiec jak uzysac drzewo sciezek?
<krzakx> tak abym mogl tylko skopiowac do pliku xml
<bastetmilo> krzakx: to chyba nie jest kanał odpowiedni na to pytanie :)
<krzakx> a jaki kanal bedzie odpowiedni?
<bastetmilo> krzakx: taki który ma joomla w nazwie?
<krzakx> nie zrozumiales mojego pytania,
<krzakx> mam sobie katalog na dysku
<krzakx> i chce uzyskac drzewo plikow/sciezek ktore w nim sa
<krzakx> co potrzebuje do pliku instalacyjnego xml joomli
<krzakx> poki co robie to recznie np.
<krzakx>   <files>
<krzakx>                 <filename>index.php</filename>
<krzakx>                 <filename>index.htm</filename>
<krzakx>                 <filename>templateDetails.xml</filename>
<denysonique__> krzakx: napisz sobie skrypt w bashu
<denysonique__> a jak nie umiesz to w PHP
<Tyczek> Zna się ktoś na androidzie a najlepiej na HTC Dream? :P
<lukaszg> Tyczek, a co ci padło?
<Tyczek> w sumie to nic ;p
<Tyczek> ale nie wiem czy zrootowałem dobrze; p
<lukaszg> jak dasz rady wyżej niż /sdcard/ to dobrze
<Tyczek> pdaclub.pl/forum/htc-dream/rootowanie-g1-metoda-goldcard-poradnik-v-2-0/
<Tyczek> Doszedłem do tego że mam recovery mode i ten splashscreen z androidami na deskorolkach też. :P
<lukaszg> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.estrongs.android.pop&hl=pl i ustaw w ustawieniach katalog startowy na /
<lukaszg> jak będziesz mógł przeglądac to jest ok
<Tyczek> Tzn teraz mam ten stary firmware.
<Tyczek> I tam w markecie to biiida.
<lukaszg> no to trzeba by poszukać .apk
<Tyczek> tzn po adb w trybie recovery jak połącze to /bin/sh mam
<Tyczek> to dobrze czy źle? ;p
<GriGi> Tyczek, masz tutaj #android-pl, tam pewnie więcej będą wiedzieli
<GriGi> w Totemie jest przycisk "Zapis listę odtwarzania", komuś to działa? Ja naciskam i nic się nie dzieje, chyba że zapisuje w jakimś katalogu odgórnie wyznaczonym, ale nigdzie nie widzę przycisku "Otwórz listę odtwarzania".
<GriGi> na stronie pomocy pisze że powinno wyskoczyć okno dialogowe -,- ja takowego nie mam
<GriGi> a i co do dowiązań, jak się kliknie PPM na plik to jest "Utwórz dowiązanie" to jest dowiązanie symboliczne czy twarde?
<julek> raczej symboliczne:)
<shpaq> symboliczne
<ftpd> Cze!
<ftpd> # ip route add table special default via 10.241.0.1 dev eth1
<ftpd> RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<ftpd> Pomysły?
<shpaq> ftpd: dlaczego dajesz osobną tabelkę na default route?
<ftpd> shpaq: Bo potrzebuje miec dwie tablice routingu.
<ftpd> Problem solved, mialem iface bez adresu.
<ftpd> shpaq: Mam 'normalne' default route, a na eth1 mam inny adres z innej sieci i przez to inne defroute dla tej sieciowki.
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<shpaq> ftpd: dude, a nie możesz tego zrobić jak człowiek w pliku?
<ftpd> shpaq: W sensie jak?
<shpaq> w zjebuntu?
<ftpd> No.
<shpaq> /etc/network/interfaces
<ftpd> No i co?
<ftpd> robie dla eth0 wpis
<shpaq> z routingiem?
<ftpd> address, netmask, gateway
<ftpd> A dla eth1?
<ftpd> Jak tez dam gateway, to mi sie pokurwi wszak
<shpaq> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<shpaq> masz, nie będę powtarzał po innych
<shpaq> ftpd: tam masz pokazane jak się klika statyczne routingi w zależności od międzymordzia
<ftpd> No ok.
<ftpd> A pakiety przychodzace?
<shpaq> source routing?
<ftpd> Zeby mi wyszly tym samym iface?
<ftpd> MUSZE zrobic podwojna tablice routingu.
<shpaq> afaik to domyślne jest
<ftpd> Skoro mam dwa ipki calkowicie rozne.
<shpaq> no tak
<shpaq> dla każdego inna
<shpaq> ale jeżeli masz default dla danego interfejsu to sprawa jasna
<ftpd> Ok, a teraz czym tak wlasciwie Twoje rozwiazanie rozni sie od mojego?
<shpaq> moje jest stałe
<ftpd> A moje nie?
<shpaq> i nie musisz tego za każdym razem klepać ręcznie
<shpaq> i jest koszerne ;)
<ftpd> Przeciez ja sobie dopisalem te upy tez.
<shpaq> zatem obaj jesteśmy koszernymi żydami
<ftpd> Tablice mam na stale dodana w /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
<ftpd> I w interfaces mam up z dodaniem w niej defgw i puszczeniem przezn ruchu
<ftpd> Ba, nawet down mam!
<shpaq> wiedziałem, że jesteś porządnym żydem
<shpaq> jest ok ;)
<shpaq> myślałem, że klepiesz to z palca
<shpaq> zupełnie z dupy
<m477> fuk.. wlasnie wstalem
<Naxos> Podoba wam sie nowy wyglad ubuntu? ja zainstalowalem lubuntu bo nie moge sie przyzwyczaic do tego nowego
<kklimonda> podoba
<GriGi> Naxos, Unity? Super sprawa, jedna z tych rzeczy które przyciągneły mnie do Ubuntu dość niedawno, wcześniej przesiadywałem na innych dystrybucjach ale zawsze głównym systemem był Windows, teraz tylko Ubuntu na netbooku beż żadnych Windowsów :P
<GriGi> Tylko na PC mam multi boota bo czasami trochę pograć trzeba ;)
<inzaghi89> GriGi, to jest tzw. kwestia gustu (; ja osobiście nie przepadam za unity i wolałbym lxde
<GriGi> widziałem na filmiku też Gnome 3 i chyba kiedyś na PC sobie sprawdzę bo też ładnie wygląda
<soee> jak moge stworzyc virtual host na serwerze? (Set up a virtual host for your web server and let it point to the Web/ directory of ...)
<GriGi> inzaghi89, no, tutaj też chodzi o styl pracy bo Unity to nie tylko wygląd ale całkiem inne rozłożenie, nie ma paska z aplikacjami, paski z menu aplikacji są na samej górze a nie na oknach tych aplikacji, trochę inaczej się korzysta z kompa
<inzaghi89> GriGi, pod tym względem masz rację, jest fajny
<inzaghi89> szczególnie na notebookach gdzie liczzy się każdy piksel
<GriGi> inzaghi89, dokładnie, właśnie dlatego zrobiłem "format C:/" na Ubuntu, wiadomo że ta komenda naprawia wszystkie problemy ;)
<GriGi> C:\* heh :/
<GriGi> tfu, na netbooku*
<GriGi> przeziębiony jestem i dzisiaj krzywo palce mi po klawiaturze latają ;).
<inzaghi89> hehe
<kklimonda> soee: sprawdź dokumentację serwera www którego używasz
<LeonZ> Kto myśli, że Unity to jakieś nieporozumienie?
<BlessJah> inzaghi89: http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/kazdy_pixel.png
<BlessJah> inzaghi89: pokaz mi unity
<inzaghi89> BlessJah, ;) paradoksalnie korzystam z laptopa cały czas z windowsem
<BlessJah> ok
<GriGi> BlessJah, jak mówię "oj tam oj tam", mi bliżej do takiego przeciętnego usera a nie geeka i zależy mi też na fajnym wyglądzie
<GriGi> a Unity poprostu mi się podoba :)
<BlessJah> potrzebuję screena niemodowanego unity, żeby obalić tezę, że pozwala to zaoszczędzić miejsca na pulpicie
<BlessJah> ew, udowodnić, że są lepsze sposoby
<inzaghi89> BlessJah, w porównaniu do Gnome - oszczędza ;>
<LeonZ> W sumie mnie też się podoba, ale mnie wnerwia.
<inzaghi89> jeden pasek bez belek okien
<GriGi> lepsze na pewno są, swoim screenem udowodniłeś, ale to nie jedyna zaleta Unity jak dla mnie ;)
<inzaghi89> już masz z 20px na wys. więcej
<GriGi> no, jak się na fullscreenie ma okienko to się oszczędza ten pasek
<BlessJah> ogolnie duzy plus za pionowy pasek, doceni to kazdy, kto ma panorame
<LeonZ> Fulscreeny są akurat dobre. Ale cała reszta ...
<kklimonda> kwestia przyzwyczajenia
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mam na mysli efektywne wykorzystanie przestrzeni ekranu
<LeonZ> Zadałem pytanie bo nie jestem pewien czy to tylko kwestia przyzwyczajenia.
<LeonZ> Zastanawiam się czy z tego powodu nie porzucić Ubuntu
<BlessJah> zainstaluj gnome3
<BlessJah> albo xfce
<BlessJah> a nie porzucaj distro
<LeonZ> To gnome3 to nie manic wspólnego z gnome (jak dla mnie)
<BlessJah> fallback masz
<gjm> openboxa, a nie
<LeonZ> ... tak fallbeck
<LeonZ> (...) fallback
<kklimonda> LeonZ: nikt ci nie powie czy to kwestia przyzwyczajenia - może akurat tobie unity nigdy nie podejdzie
<LeonZ> kklimond: Oczywiście. Okazuje się, że ... Pytałem raczej o to czy ktoś kto korzysta z licznych aplikacji się do tego przyzwyczajił.
<GriGi> LeonZ, masz na myśli wiele aplikacji naraz? Mi to pasuje, przyzwyczaiłem się do skrótów klawiszowych i fajnie się z nich korzysta
<GriGi> Super+W, Super+S, ładny alt+tab etc.
<LeonZ> GriGi: i tak myślałem, że jedyny sposób to posługiwać się klawiaturą. To może być metoda. Od niepamiętam kiedy przypomniałem sobie Ctrl+F4.
<kklimonda> myszką też można bez większego problemu
<LeonZ> ... Ale wytłumacz to mojej żonie.
<kklimonda> najwyżej ustaw, by launcher był zawsze widoczny.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ja wolę klepanie od klikania
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ja wolę colę od pepsi
<kklimonda> ale to nie znaczy, że pepsi jest złe
<BlessJah> nie
<LeonZ> Dobra ... Wszystko rozumiem. Jeśli jednak mam korzystać z nowoczesnego systemu operacyjnego, to albo używam myszki albo klawiatury . Nie raz tak,. a raz tak. Powiedzmy sobie, że to jakieś nieporozumienie.
<gjm> kurczę, wiecie co mogę zrobić żeby programy odpalone przez sudo, gksu uruchamiały się z moim stylem gtk, a nie jakimś paskudnym?
<kklimonda> LeonZ: jeżeli tak uważasz
<BlessJah> ustal dla roota taki sam styl jak dla zwyklego usera
<gjm> BlessJah: ale u root'a też jest inny
<BlessJah> LeonZ: wyeliminowanie myszki jest bardzo trudne a klawiatury prawie niemożliwe, zawsze będzie mix
<kklimonda> gjm: to tak powinno działać kiedy korzystasz z gksu
<kklimonda> przynajmniej dla gtk
<kklimonda> zapewne też dla qt
<LeonZ> kklimonda: BlessJah: Ale dotąd wygodniej było używać myszy a nie Ctrl+F4 zamiast klik.
<kklimonda> LeonZ: no i dalej możesz używać myszy
<LeonZ> ... Pytam bo sam jużnie wiem czy to ja jestem jakiś dinozaur czy to Ubuntu poszło w jakimś durnym kierunku?
<kklimonda> nie rozumiem z czym masz problem szczerze mówiąc
<kklimonda> możesz obsługiwać unity z klawiatury, myszki, albo robiąc miksa
<LeonZ> Tak? To otwórz dwa okna obok siebie w firefoxsie. .... no jasne, że się da. Przecież mamy drug and drop
<LeonZ> ... ale po co tyle kombinowania?
<kklimonda> a jak to robisz bez d&d w gnome?
<LeonZ> Klikam jeszcze raz na ikonę.
<LeonZ> ... I otwiera mi sie drugie okno.
<LeonZ> ... no i to przechodzenie po pulpitach bez klawiatury.
<kklimonda> no to klikasz ikonkę środkowym klawiszem myszki i też działa
<kklimonda> albo prawym, i klikasz "new window"
<LeonZ> kklimonda: Super. Naucz tego mojego 65-letniego ojca.
<LeonZ> ... naszczęście jemu zainstalowałem Debiana.
<kasztan85> witam
<LeonZ> ... bo teraz bym się chyba popłakał.
<kasztan85> jaka moze byc przyczyna ze nie moge zmienic na partycji ntfs uprawnien pliku do uruchamiania mimo ze jestem jako administrator w xubuntu?
<kklimonda> LeonZ: serio, twoim argumentem przeciwko zmianie jest to, że starzy ludzie, którzy nie lubią zmian, sobie z nimi nie radzą?
<LeonZ> kklimonda: Moim argumentem jest to, że jeżeli wprowadza się jakieś zmianey to powinny one mieć za cel postęp a nie uwstecznienie.
<kasztan85> jest mozliwe ze to jakis blad wersji 11.10 ?
<kklimonda> LeonZ: zmiana sposobu otworzenia nowego okna nie jest uwstecznianiem
<LeonZ> ... a postęp to dla mnie ułatwienie obsługi.
<kasztan85> przeczytalem wszystko w internecie i nie mam pojecia
<kklimonda> LeonZ: uwstecznieniem byłoby na przykład zabranie tej opcji
<LeonZ> ... co znaczy, że kest ona  łatwiejsza.
<kklimonda> kasztan85: na skróty - ntfs nie wspiera uprawnień do plików posixowych
<LeonZ> ... jeśli coś jest łatwiejsze w obsludze to mogą z tego korzystać nawet stare pierniki.
<kklimonda> LeonZ: ty założyłeś, że twój ojciec nie dałby sobie rady z obsługą
<kasztan85> kklimonda, czyli jak chce go uruchomic to musze przeniesc na inna partycje tak?
<kklimonda> LeonZ: pomijam już to, że kilka okien Firefoksa nie jest częstym widokiem - z doświadczenia wiem, że większość użytkowników używa jednego okna, i jednego taba
<kklimonda> kasztan85: no idea, nigdy nie miałem tego problemu. Przeniesienie jest jednym rozwiązaniem, zapewne jest ich kilka innych
<lisu> kklimonda: i połowy mózgu ;]
<LeonZ> kklimonda: I rozumiem, że od 11.10 tylko dla nich jest Ubunyu?
<kklimonda> LeonZ: nie, przecież są 4 sposoby na otworzenie nowego okna w Firefoksie
<DaZ> no bez przesady, znam wielu statystycznyh uzytkownikow i ogarniaja pare tabow :f
<kasztan85> kklimonda, juz dziala, thx
<kasztan85> poprostu nie przyszlo mi to do glowy ze taki moze byc powod
<LeonZ> kklimonda: Masz rację. Wiesz muszę zapisać się na jakiś kurs obsługi Unity. Gdzie mogę to zrobić?
<LeonZ> kklimonda: Mam oficjalne pytanie. Czy mogę treść naszej rozmowy opublikować na mojej stronie internetowej?
<kklimonda> LeonZ: logi są publicznie dostępne
<LeonZ> Dzieki. Czyli: tak.
<LeonZ> ...?
<kklimonda> nie widzę przeszkód
<LeonZ> Czyli się zgadzasz na zacytowanie Ciebie?
<kklimonda> a w jakim celu?
<kklimonda> (ale tak, zgadzam się)
<LeonZ> W celu udostępnienia twojej opinii osobom, które nie czytają nas teraz.
<LeonZ> Żeby niebyło. Ja jestem za.
<kklimonda> z doświadczenia wiem, że w sprawie Unity, Gnome Shell i w ogóle wszystkiego co nowe, nikt nikomu nie udowodni swoich racji
<LeonZ> Tylko mam takie doświadczenie w dzedzinie obslugi komputera, że jeśli coś budzi moją wątpliwość to więkrzość nie wie co z tym począć.
<gjm> "więkrzość" pewnie nie wie :>
<LeonZ> Z doświadczenia wiem, że to co nowe nie musi być lepsze.
<LeonZ> ... Cytując klasyka: "Lepsze jest wrogiem dobrego."
<Devil_Inside> korzysta ktoś czasem z czaterii pod ubu? strasznie lipnie java tam działa :-/
<kklimonda> na odwrót
<gjm> LeonZ: cytując nie-klasyka: "ucz się k*rwa ortografii."
<LeonZ> gjm: Przeproś.
<Filar> albo pszeproś
<LeonZ> ... i naucz się wyjątków.
<Filar> :D
<Filar> wyjądkuw
<sysek> chyba dam jeszcze jedna szanse opensuse ;)
 * qermit is bak
<gjm> wyjontkuf
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie znęcaj się tak nad nim :)
<gjm> oj tam oj tam
<gjm> LeonZ: ty sam jesteś wyjątek
<Filar> czy morze oi tam oi tam
<sysek> ja Ci dam oi
<gjm> sysek: \o
<sysek> czolem gjm
<LeonZ> gjm: Rozumiem, że tobie podoba sie Unity?
<dweller> qermit: coś często ostatnio bywasz
<qermit> dweller: ja jestem cały czas
<qermit> a co potrzeba?
<dweller> nah
<dweller> tzn częściej się odzywasz ;f
<dweller> bo że idlujesz/lurkujesz (niepotrzebne skreślić) to widać :>
<qermit> bo mam więcej czasu ostatnio
<LeonZ> Witam ponownie.
<LeonZ> gjm: Przepraszam za moją ortografię.
<LeonZ> ... wybacz mi proszę.
<Devil_Inside> xchat nie sprawdza Ci ortografii? :P
<LeonZ> Devil_Inside: dzięki!
<Devil_Inside> za co? :o
<LeonZ> Ja mam irssi
<Devil_Inside> no ok tylko pytałem :)
<dweller> weechat ma sprawdzanie chyba
<LeonZ> kklimonda: Jesli mogę zapytać ... ?
<LeonZ> ... gdzie mam sie zapisać na kurs Unity?
<dweller> ;f
<LeonZ> ... bo dla mnie starego dziada co nie lubi zmian jest za bardzo intuicyjny.
<dweller> czas się przyzwyczaić
<LeonZ> dweler: Lubię szczere opinie.
<LeonZ> ... i może masz rację.
<dweller> ja zawsze jestem szczery
<LeonZ> dweller: A co Ci się spodobało w Unity?
<dweller> do "bulu i nadzieji"
<dweller> mi nic
<dweller> odpaliłem raz
<dweller>  i stwierdziłem że móje dotychczasowe środowisko które mam od blisko 3,5 roku jest o niebo lepsze
<LeonZ> deweller: A możesz powiedzieć co masz?
<dweller> xmonad + elementy z gnome3
<dweller> i thunar :)
<gjm> poka poka
<LeonZ> dweller: Egzotycznie ?
<lisu> ja tam wole fluxy
<dweller> moment, znajdę screena gdzieś
<dweller> LeonZ: czy ja wiem czy egzotycznie
<dweller> nie wyobrażam sobie pracy z czymś innym na laptopie
<LeonZ> lisu: a ja Linuxy
<dweller> gjm: http://wstaw.org/w/gpi/
<dweller> stary, ale tak to wygląda
<dweller> w dalszym ciągu
<gjm> LeonZ: wyjdź
<dweller> no może kolorki i tapeta się zmieniła, ale nie dużo ;d
<LeonZ> gjm: Powiedz wprost dlaczego mam wyjśc?
<LeonZ> gjm: Ja sobie poradzę bez tego forum. A ty?
<LeonZ> Jak mi dasz kika to mam was w ...
<gjm> irc != forum :>
<gjm> ta, dam ci "kika"
<gjm> /kick LeonZ
<LeonZ> to dawaj
<gjm> kurdę, nie działa :<
 * dweller ziewa
<LeonZ> gjm: ale o co chodzi?
<gjm> nic nic
<gjm> dweller: całkiem w pytkę, ale to nie dla mnie
<dweller> wiesz, kiedyś też mówiłem że to nie dla mnie :>
<LeonZ> gjm: zapytałem o opinię ...
<dweller> potem wlaczyłem z awesome2, xmonad przypadkiem wpadł
<dweller> i został
<gjm> no wiem wiem, ale próbowałem awesome i jakoś mnie nie polubiło
<dweller> e, wiesz
<dweller> ja używałem dwójki
<jacekowski> mowilem juz ze moj most byl na zywo w telewizji o 13:37 wczoraj
<dweller> chyba nie, inaczej byłoby w topicu ;f
<LeonZ> A cha! Mam takie pytanie do fachofców. Co zrobić jak jeden z użytkowników nie może zalogować się po aktualizacji z 11.04 do 11.10?
<LeonZ> ... i dlaczego tak się dzieje?
<dweller> wywalić ustawienia unity
<dweller> przez unity
<dweller> :>
<gjm> "fachowców", dajcie kamienia
<LeonZ> właśnie bo jesteście fachofcy.
 * dweller nie jest fachofcem, jest tylko arczowym lurkiem
<inzaghi89> The IP 218.30.82.7 has just been banned by Fail2Ban after
<inzaghi89> 7 attempts against httpd-noscript.
<inzaghi89> viva la chińczyki :P
<inzaghi89> standard... phpmyadmin, admin, sql...
<LeonZ> gjm: Proste pytanie ...
<gjm> a mi sie nie chce odpowiadać, proste, nie?
<dweller> LeonZ: odpuść sobie trola ;f
<inzaghi89> zawołajcie jak będzie flamewar
<gjm> właśnie, zawołajcie ;>
<LeonZ> Bo niewiecie.
<dweller> LeonZ: co nie wiemy? :D
<dweller> my wszystko wiemy ;f
<LeonZ> dewller: Jak naprawić taki błąd po aktualizacji.
<gjm> racja, nie wiemy. jesteśmy nuby
<dweller> LeonZ: TAB dopełnia nick jak rozpoczniesz
<dweller> po drugie nie wiemy jaki błąd jest
<LeonZ> Nie ta aktualizacja nie trzyma się kupy a Wy tego nie widzicie.
<dweller> a po trzecie wcześniej dałem moje domysły :>
<dweller> po czwarte nie używam ubuntu :D
<mati75> LeonZ: a co my mamy do aktualizacji ubuntu
<mati75> dla mnie era ubuntu skończyła się przy wersji 9.04
<dweller> dla mnie na 6.06
<mati75> potem tylko przyszło zmienianie tapet
<mati75> i system stał się gówniany
<LeonZ> mati75:V :)
<mati75> dweller: jeszcze mam gdzieś płytki z 6.06
<mati75> zajebiście szybko chodzi
<LeonZ> mati75: i nie aktualizuj do 11.10 - moja prywatna rada. Bo moim zdaniem to już nie Linux.
<inzaghi89> mati75, ja wprawdzie nie korzystałem z 6.06, ale 7.10 był dla mnie ostatnim dobrym ubu ;)
<mati75> LeonZ: nie używam ubuntu, jestem developerem debiana i używam debiania
<mati75> debiana*
<gjm> superuser daje superrady
<LeonZ> Najlepsze jest to, że miałem jakąś nadzieję nim wszedłem na to forum.
<mati75> to nie forum
<mati75> tylko chat :)
<dweller> mati75: wiem, też mam
<zippa> Siema i pomocy
<LeonZ> gjm: i co odpowiedział byś swojemu klientowi, którego przekonałeś na przejście na Ubuntu
<LeonZ> ... co ma zrobiś by zalogować się w wersji 11.10?
<zippa> hej i chcą się włamać do mojego komputera z ubuntu 11.10
<mati75> zippa: jak włamać?
<mati75> przez okno?
<mati75> $ halt
<mati75> halt: Operation not permitted
<inzaghi89> :D
<mati75> loffciam freebsd
<zippa> nie przez open coś coś tam , bo kolega ma znajomego , który jest hakerem za to że odbiłem mu dziewczynę
<mati75> hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha
<mati75> dobra nie mogę
<inzaghi89> lol
<bastetmilo> dobre :)
<gjm> lol
<bastard> :)
<gjm> coraz lepiej
<zippa> A miał być dziś koniec świata i co nima i mnie czeka 2 z sprawdzianu
<LeonZ> gjm: Czekam na odpowiedź.
<gjm> jaką k*rwa odpowiedź
<gjm> daj mi spokój
<mati75> zippa: to się za naukę bierz, a nie dziewczyny odbijasz
<mati75> kurwa gimnazjum
<jacekowski> LeonZ: zainstaluj windowsa
<gjm> mati75: nie klnij tak zią
<mati75> dobra sam się kicknę
<gjm> nie no
<gjm> bez przesady
<zippa> Z niemieckiego jutro uczymy się , bo sprawdzian za karę będzie
<zippa> szlaban na GG , na IRC nawet na terminal
<mati75> ja naturlich'
<inzaghi89> a łyżka na to - niemożliwe
<zippa> udało mi się wgrać GG przez wine
<LeonZ> Zadałem wam koledzy proste pytanie z obsługi waszego ulubionego 11.10 i czekam na odpowiedź.
<gjm> to se poczekasz
<gjm> ja pierdzielę, na każdym kroku jakiś ignorant
 * mati75 się zastanawia czy ktoś tu używa ubuntu
<zippa> Jakie , bo IRC wgrałem przed 2 minutami , a smartphone mi się ładuję
<gjm> mati75: ChanServ pewnie
<mati75> gjm: albo Przekliniak
<gjm> albo
<LeonZ> gjm: To ty się czepiasz.
<inzaghi89> mati75, chanserv raczej nie, wątpię by freenode stał na ubuntu
<mati75> Przekliniak: pokaż cycki
<mati75> ;/
<mati75> `g pokaż cycki
<zippa> Kto jest kim czyli bot jak się nazywa
<Przekliniak> mati75: Pokacycki / Show me Your tits / Pokacycki.eu / Photos: <http://www.pokacycki.eu/>
<mati75> nie ma cycków
<mati75> `g big tits redtube
<zippa> hehe
<Przekliniak> mati75: Free big tits porn videos - big tits sex movies | Redtube.com Free Porn: <http://www.redtube.com/redtube/bigtits>
<mati75> :D
<gjm> mati75: fuj, tam są faceci :<
<inzaghi89> gjm, ta... też to zauważyłem
<inzaghi89> i sweet focie w kiblu ;d
<zippa> Jestem nienormalny i robię dzubki na matematyce i dostałem dziś 2
<mati75> u mnie wali takim błędem
<mati75> <?php
<mati75> class >Controller extends AppController {
<mati75> var $name = '>';
<mati75> }
<mati75> ?>
<m477> nie spamuj
<zippa> kto co wołacz o
<mati75> m477: nie spamuje tylko flooduje jak już
<zippa> hehe zostaje hipsterem i wgrywam deberiana
<zippa> *debiana
<mati75> zippa: możesz i w nocniku na głowie chodzić
<m477> ty rowniez
<zippa> Przekliniak : Hej
<inzaghi89> 21.10 oficjalny dzień chodzenia w nocniku na głowie
<inzaghi89> to kto robi demota? :]
<LeonZ> jackowski: A ty znasz odpowiedz na moje pytanie?
<zippa> Nie mam nocnika :-( , a może być plecak
<m477> to na czym teraz siedzisz
<zippa> na fotelu i piję kawę inkę
<zippa> A 22.X dzień dziewczyny jest , a gdzie dzień obojniaka (wg. kolegi przy odpowiedzi)
<zippa> że to ja
<qrq> Witam
<LeonZ> gjm: udowodnij.
<inzaghi89> hi qrq
<zippa> witaj
<qrq> Co tam kombinujecie? :)
<dweller> LeonZ: wiesz, ubuntu z zasady się nie aktualizuje
<dweller> tylko przeinstalowuje
<inzaghi89> o dweller złota rada, 100% racji...
<qrq> Albo nie instaluje wogóle :D
<gjm> LeonZ: ignore ;*
<LeonZ> dweller: a jak się nazywa zmana systemu z wersji starszej na nowszą?
<zippa> Złota racja aktualizacja do 11.10 trwała 21 godzin 2 minuty 4 sekundy
<dweller> nie, to jest ubuntu
<dweller> tutaj nie ma czegoś takiego jak aktualizacja
<dweller> tylko fart
<zippa> Ubuntu to nie system to styl życia
<qrq> Podmiana pliku na nowszą wersję.
<LeonZ> dweller: Koniecznie musisz nm to wyjaśnić.
<zippa> Idę się uczyć z niemieckiego nienawidzę tego
<dweller> LeonZ: tutaj nie ma czego wyjaśniać
<dweller> Oni to wiedzą, ja to wiem, Ty się właśnie dowiedziałeś :D
<zippa> Umiem się opić tymarkiem
<LeonZ> dweller: no masz może rację. To odpowiedz na moje pytanie odnośnie problemu z logowaniem.
<qrq> W jakim to systemie jest że aktualizacją jest tylko informacja o tym jak zmodyfikować pliki?
<zippa> Ja 11.04 w ciągu września przeinstalowałem 2 razy
<LeonZ> A ja wiem jak nie przeinstalowywać i i tak nie wim w czym jest lepsze Unity.
<dweller> LeonZ: usuń pliki konfiguracyjne unity
<dweller> a najlepiej wrzuć screenshot błędu ;f
<zippa> Unity w 11.04 miał małe iq jak blachara
<qrq> To się nazywa PISI
<zippa> :-)
<LeonZ> dweller: zadzwoń do swoich klientów, których przekonałeś do Ubuntu i powiedz im to przez telefon :).
<dweller> LeonZ: klientom wrzuca się LTSa
<zippa> Ja przekonałem kolegę do Ubuntu 11.04 i się nie odzywa się
<dweller> LeonZ: 10.04 z tego co widzę
<LeonZ> dweller: Problem jest jeden. Unity to jest to co lubimy ;).
<zippa> Ja chcę tablet z Ubuntu Mom Please
<dweller> LeonZ: no to było zostawić stare ubuntu
<dweller> do 10.2012 miałbyś spokój
<dweller> a tak lipka :>
<inzaghi89> dweller, LTS nie jest na 4 lata?
<inzaghi89> jakby tak 8 mieć ;)
<dweller> jest
<zippa> Jest na 4 lata wersja serwerowa
<LeonZ> dweller: no i o to było pytanie. Gdzie jest postęp?
<inzaghi89> LeonZ, postęp jest. Ubuntu jest rozwijane, ale nie każdemu podoba się to w jakim kierunku ;)
<LeonZ> I co kto o tym myśli i jak sobie radzi?
<zippa> Centrum Aplikacji windows nie ma
<dweller> LeonZ: jak w żarcie o mrówce i słoniu, sra pod mostem ;)
<zippa> Ja na chemii ściągam jak windowsa i nikt mnie nie przyłapał
<LeonZ> dweller: nie zanm.
<zippa> Ja nie znam
<dweller> LeonZ: google.it
<dweller> zippa: u2
<LeonZ> Wyzwanie: Kto obroni Unity?
<inzaghi89> dweller, ignoruj... tego się czytać nie da :P
<qrq> LeonZ Microsoft
<inzaghi89> LeonZ, no ciekawe. sam nawet próbował nie będę. korzystałem tyle co livecd
<zippa> Unity jest super może coś wąchałem , a nie wiedziałem co
<dweller> inzaghi89: i tak nie mam nic lepszego do roboty ;)
<inzaghi89> no chyba że. mnie to znudziło gdzieś 15 min temu
<zippa> Ja mam androida x86 , ale to jest syf gorszy niż Unity
<qrq> Niedługo Shuttleworth i Gates spiszą umowę i razem będą rozwijać Ubuntu :)
<zippa> Śmiech kacperka z rodzinki.pl
<inzaghi89> Microsoft Winbuntu :P
<LeonZ> grg: Po dzisiejszym forum, też mam takie wrażenie.
<zippa> Microsoft Ubuntu Windows
<qrq> Ubuntu Premium Edition ( less bugged because you pay for it)
<LeonZ> Trzeba chyba odinstalować to Ubuntu ... ?
<inzaghi89> o
<zippa> Ale bym miał załamania nerwowego jak w dlaczego Ja
<zippa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InDlInWcgfM&feature=related coś na poprawę humoru
<inzaghi89> coffee time
<LeonZ> ... w Debianie nie ma takich jaj.
<inzaghi89> http://www.ispconfig.org/ ciekaw jestem, jak to działa. sam korzystam z webmina
<LeonZ> w Debianie nie ma takich jaj.
<inzaghi89> ktoś ma porównanie? pracował na/z jednym i drugim?
<zippa> Ubuntu jest meistremowy
<zippa> Nie ja , bo mam mały dysk
<qrq> Ubuntu nie jest złe.
<qrq> Poprostu nie jest tak dopracowane jak Debian.
<zippa> Idę spać . Pa i do jutra :-)
<qrq> I nie ma tak wielu demonów które obciążają pamięć.
<LeonZ> zippa: jak kryzys.
<zippa> jaki
<LeonZ> zippa: światowy.
<zippa> Aha to tak kupuję rurki w Croppie
<zippa> Spadło Euro OMG
<zippa> A mi nie działa wiatraczek USB w 11.10
<LeonZ> Od dzisiaj przestattaję polecać Ubuntu.
<kklimonda> LeonZ: no to przestań, zief
<LeonZ> ... Tylko Debiana.
<zippa> Idę spać , bo jutro wstane o 11
<qrq>  LeonZ Będzie banik :D
<qrq> Od Wizarda :D
<czesmir> banika/
<dweller> lol
<dweller> LeonZ: sam sobie winny jesteś
<LeonZ> kklimonda: I co mam zrobić z tym użytkownikiem, który nie może się zalogować po zmianie systemu z 10.04 na 11.10?
<dweller> po to są LTS, żeby je stawiać na maszynach do pracy
<dweller> LeonZ: poleciłeś mu aktualizację czy sam popsuł?
<dweller> to ważne :>
<LeonZ> dweller: To po co jest reszta?
<LeonZ> ... śą też wersje niestabilne.
<dweller> LeonZ: reszta jest dla zwykłych użytkowników, którzy mogą sobie pozwolić na popsucie systemu
<qrq> Ubuntu jest jak Debian Testing.
<qrq> I tyle w tym temacie.
<kklimonda> LeonZ: nie wiem, nie widzę co się mu popsuło, gdybym widział to bym to naprawił
<LeonZ> dweller: kto k***, może sobie pozwolić na popsucie systemu.
<dweller> ja :)
<dweller> zgubiłeś gwiazdkę
<kklimonda> LeonZ: w większości przypadków aktualizacja nic nie psuje
<LeonZ> Prawnik, tłumacz, gospodyni domowa płacąca rachunki przez internet?
<kklimonda> im bardziej "spersonalizowałeś" swój system, tym większa szansa, że coś padnie
<inzaghi89> kklimonda, mogę potwierdzić że nawet na niemal czystym sysystemie coś się zbabra
<dweller> kklimonda: lipka trochę
<inzaghi89> miałem serwerowego ubu z apachem, sql, samba
<inzaghi89> padł
<kklimonda> dweller: w większości można grzebać, ale trzeba wiedzieć w jaki sposób.
<LeonZ> dweller: to ty pierwszy powiedziałeś o popsuciu systemu.
<inzaghi89> nie potrafił automatycznie wystartować sieci
<dweller> ja instaluję Linuksa właśnie po to żeby go spersonalizowac do bólu tyłka
<dweller> LeonZ: tak, ja
<m477> jak wylaczyc compiza?
<dweller> LeonZ: bo to był jeden z powodów przez które przestałem uzywac Ubuntu
<dweller> 5 lat temu dokładnie :D
<qrq> sudo apt-get autoremove compiz-core
<dweller> przy przejściu z 6.06 na 6.10
<m477> dosyc brutalne
<dweller> arch nie ma takich bolączek, bo jest rolling release
<dweller> ale od zmiany lidera projektu wszystko się stacza
<qrq> Korzystał ktoś z Pardusa?
<LeonZ> Panie i Panowie. System musi być stabilny. Dlaczego? Bo: programiści programujący pod Linuxa, Windowsa, MC itd. nie biorą pod uwagę jego nieprawidłowego działania. Dlatego zawsze wszelka (nawet durna) krytyka dotycząca sytemu operacyjnego jest słuszna.
<jacekowski> LeonZ: to programisci sa idioci
<jacekowski> wszystko moze zawiesc
<jacekowski> nawet system operacyjny
<LeonZ> jackowski: chyba nie wiesz o czym piszesz?
<jacekowski> wiem, popsulo ci sie cos
<jacekowski> zdarza sie
<jacekowski> pod linuxem nawet za czesto
<LeonZ> jackowski: a może piszesz oprogramowanie dla defibrylatorów albo reaktora jądrowego?
<kklimonda> LeonZ: to zupełnie inny rodzaj programów
<LeonZ> ... choć nie jestem pewien czy oprogramowanie dla reaktora nie chodzi pod Linuxem.
<LeonZ> kklimonda: Ja wiem. Dlatego napisałem co napisałem.
<dweller> LeonZ: wiesz, pisząc program nie da sie wykluczyc wszystki czynnikow
<LeonZ> dweller: to nie matematyka ... i tojest piękne.
<dweller> not rly
<dweller> zawsze sie znajdzie idiota który wywali twój super zaawansowany program
<dweller> w sposób którego nie przewidziałeś
<gjm> jest jakiś mniejszy font ala Terminus?
<dweller> uzyj bitowego terminusa
<gjm> tzn. ?
<LeonZ> dweller: ale dla wszystkich to będzie twoja wina. I mają rację.
<kklimonda> LeonZ: nie ma winy - jest tylko pytanie kto to ma naprawić
<LeonZ> kklimond: nie ma pytania. Wszyscy wiedzą, że Ty.
<LeonZ> ... bo kto Kowalski - Historyk.
<dweller> LeonZ: jeżeli kogo obwiniają to znaczy że czas zmienić pracę
<LeonZ> ... oprogramowania już nie ma. Te czasy już przeminęły. Teraz jest Twój nieawodny PC.
<LeonZ> Mój problem jest w tym, że widzę Unity. A nie powinienem widzieć systemu operacyjnego. Ten sprint5 jest poniżej 10 s/min.
<LeonZ> Zastrzegam sobie prawa autorskie do tekstów.
<dweller> :D
<dweller> mam wrażenie że to kozik, albo inny przychlast z przeszłości ;f
<dweller> czas kończyć, bo już lmfao zacząłem słuchać ;f
<LeonZ> Dobra chce ktoś wiedzieć jak rozwiązać problem z logowaniem użytkownika po zmianie systemu z 11.04 d0 11.10?
<LeonZ> ... jednego użytkownika z kilku.
<dweller> oh, well wracamy do punktu wyjścia
<Biszkopcik> zna ktos stad w miare angielski?
<dweller> LeonZ: pokaż w czym problem to Ci powiemy
<LeonZ> dweller: szedłeś spać?
<dweller> mój przydział szklanych kul wyszedł
<dweller> LeonZ: tak, ale rozproszyłem się tekstem z drugiego kanału :>
<dweller> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SwiSpudKWI
<dweller> na dobranoc o/
<LeonZ> dweller: po zmianie (jak lubicie to nazywać) z 11.04 do 11.10 jeden z użytkowników nie może zalogować się przez LightGM.
<kklimonda> LeonZ: co to znaczy "nie może się zalogować"?
<LeonZ> kklimonda: To znaczy, że wpisuje prawidłowy login i hasło. Po chwili gaśnie ekran i po ponownym oświceniu pokazuje się ekran logowania LightGM.
<LeonZ> ... dodam ...
<LeonZ> ... po uruchomieniu GDM z innej konsoli wszystko działa ok.
<kklimonda> lightdm generuje logi, zajrzyj do nich
<kklimonda> spróbuj zmienić sesję
<kklimonda> etc.
<LeonZ> kklimonda: Zła odpowiedź.
<kklimonda> LeonZ: taka odpowiedź, jaką można dać przy takich informacjach.
<dweller> LeonZ: używaj gdm, problem solved
<LeonZ> Dlaczego, LightGM jest lepszy?
<LeonZ> dweller: Jak takiś mądry to go odinstajuj albo zmień.
<dweller> a jest?
<dweller> :D
<dweller> ja jestem madry
<LeonZ> dweller: Nie mówię, że nie.
<dweller> ale z gowna nawet babki nie ulepisz, jezeli lapiesz przenosnie
<dweller> dobra, to sie robi smieszne
<kklimonda> dweller: jest lepiej napisane
<dweller> kklimonda: no ta, bo lightdm jest wzglednie swiezym projektem
<dweller> i nie ma nalecialosci z przed kilku lat
<LeonZ> dweller: ponoć już stabilnym.
<LeonZ> Dobra ...
<LeonZ> ... jak to w tej sytuacji pierwsze co trzeba zrobić ...
<Enlik> no i GDM jest… głupi
<Enlik> GDM 3
<dweller> kklimonda: co nie zmienia faktu ze tak jak napisales, ubuntu nie jest stworzone do wlasnej inwencji tworczej pakietow
<dweller> LeonZ: odpal gdm, jak dziala to zostaw
<dweller> problem rozwiazany
<Enlik> (ustawienia języka? .dmrc? też wolno się ładuje, ale to nie mam por. z innymi)
<LeonZ> ... przeniosłem ~/.xsession aby go przeredagować ...
<LeonZ> ... i ...
<LeonZ> ... odpaliło
<dweller> ciesze sie, ze mam ustawione logowanie na karte smartcard, z czystego agetty
<dweller> bez świecidełek
<kklimonda> dweller: czy nie jest.. trzeba wiedzieć, co się robi
<LeonZ> ... i co zawierał .xsession?
<dweller> kklimonda: większość ludzi nie wie co robi
<dweller> nie myśli o tym
<LeonZ> ... k**** nic.
<LeonZ> ... i ja już nic z tego nie wiem.
<kklimonda> dweller: no to dystrybucje Linuksa nie są dla nich, jeżeli chcą grzebać, a nie potrafią.
<dweller> LeonZ: skąd wiemy co zawierał .xsession
<dweller> u mnie to jest np. pusty plik
<dweller> gdm uzywa aktywatorów do odpalania środowiska, może tam warto poszukać?
<LeonZ> dweller: u mnie też.
<dweller> poza tym jest jeszcze inna sprawa
<dweller> .xsession to nie aktywator
<dweller> tylko skrypt
<dweller> to raz
<LeonZ> To powiedz mi dlaczego jak go usunąłem to odpaliło wszystko jak ta lala.
<dweller> bo użyło domyslnej konfiguracji? >.<
<LeonZ> ... ten plik może powodować konflikty ...
<kklimonda> LeonZ: bo to co jest w .xsession jest wykonywane zamiast sesji którą wybrałeś?
<LeonZ> ... jak rozumiem jeśli coś zawiera i metodą jest jego sprawdzenie linia po linii.
<kklimonda> ale tego pliku nie ma domyślnie (ew. jest pusty), ktoś go sobie stworzył i coś tam wpisał.
<LeonZ> ... był pusty.
<dweller> no to uruchamialo się nic
<dweller> dosłownie
<dweller> wykonywalo skrypt i wychodzilo
<LeonZ> dweller: masz rację.
<dweller> wiem ze mam
<LeonZ> dweller: ale ja zdurniałem bo pozostali użytkownicy logowali się bez problemu.
<dweller> naloz mu 444 na katalog domowy
<dweller> wtedy dopiero zglupieje
<kklimonda> LeonZ: pewnie w logach coś na ten temat jest
<LeonZ> dweller: No i masz łatwe przejście z wersji 11.04 d0 11.10.
<kklimonda> (więc nie ma sensu głupieć, trzeba po prostu sprawdzić)
<dweller> kklimonda: nic nie bedzie
<LeonZ> ...no pewnie, że jest w logach.
<dweller> bo on wykonuje .xsession jak leci i nie wywali bledu zadnego
<kklimonda> dweller: ale pewnie będzie, że wykonuje xsession
<dweller> chyba ze sie user skapnie ze tam cos powinno byc
<LeonZ> ... wywala
<dweller> nie wiem, ide spac bo ta rozmowa mnie przerasta :3
<LeonZ> ... mnie też przerosła.
<LeonZ> ... zapisuje .xsession-errors z którego nic nie wynika.
<LeonZ> ... poza tym że nie odpalił Unity.
<LeonZ> Pa, pa!
<inzaghi89> mysql source plik.sql zadziała identycznie jak import bazy przez phpmyadmin?
<inzaghi89> e dobra... jest mysqlimport
<termi> jak mnie wkurw ten grub
<inzaghi89> termi, wywal/zamień
<inzaghi89> co się z nim dzieje?
<termi> mam dwa dyski na jednym ubuntu na drugim windowsa
<termi> i cos misie zesralo ze nie widzi windowsa
<termi> przy wyborze
<termi> a komenda update grub mi wywala Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sdb1
<termi> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.ma
<inzaghi89> http://tuxnetworks.blogspot.com/2010/01/grub-probe-error-cannot-find-grub-drive.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6zr6nwv> (at tuxnetworks.blogspot.com)
<termi> chyba działa :)
<termi> zw res
<termi> nie dziala :/
<inzaghi89> to samo?
<termi> nie teraz po update grub nie wywala bledu
<inzaghi89> no to jest jakiś progress :D
<termi> ale jak odpalam kompa to nie mam mozliwosci wyboru windowsa
<inzaghi89> uhm
<inzaghi89> a sudo uptade-grub2 co wypluwa?
<termi> http://wstaw.org/h/4fcf87003dc/
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-22
<termi> jedno i durgie to samo
<termi> ze ok wszytko
<termi> jest
<inzaghi89> czyli go znajduje
<termi> tak
<inzaghi89> pod tym względem wolałdem starego gruba, można było go ręcznie modyfikować;p
<bastard> tego też można ręcznie ;)
<termi> grub.cfg?
<bastard> etc/default/grub
<inzaghi89> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6p597w> (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<bastard> a wlasciwie 40_os-prober
<inzaghi89> choć nie, to nic nie da ;p
<termi> 40_os_prober?
<bastard> etc/grb.d/
<bastard> grub.d
<bastard> i tam jest
<termi> ja mam 30_os_prober
<inzaghi89> 30_os_prober ;p
<bastard> mozliwe ;)
<bastard> nieistotne
<termi> istotne co edytowac?
<termi> :)
<bastard> w tym pliku są ustawienia do windowsa
<termi> pytanie co zmienic
<termi> hd0 na hd1?
<bastard> chyba tak, nie musialem nigdy w nim grzebac ;P
<termi> oki
<termi> restart :)
<m477> ;/
<termi> i sie zesralo
<termi> :)
<bastard> tzn?
<termi> tzn nie ma gruba
<termi> :)
<bastard> jak?:P
<termi> tego nie wiem
<bastard> to cofnij zmiany
<termi> az taki zaawansowany nie jestem
<termi> :P
<bastard> zmien z powrotem jak bylo ;)
<bastard> wklej gdzies grub.cfg
<termi> hmm dziwne nie mam pliku menu.lst
<bastard> to bylo w starym grubie
<bastard> teraz jest grub.cfg
<termi> http://pastebin.com/BbUsh9N1
<termi> hmm czemu jak jestem na live cd to on mi robi update do 11.04?
<inzaghi89> złota zasada na przyszłość ;p
<inzaghi89> sam też nieraz się przejechałem
<inzaghi89> jak coś edytujesz, a nie jesteś pewien co robisz...
<inzaghi89> cp plik plik~ && nano plik
<inzaghi89> :P
<termi> wiem wiem pozno juz i nie mysle :)
 * inzaghi89 dlatego nie brał się teraz za reinstall vpsa ;p
<termi> :)
<bastard> :P
<inzaghi89> pomimo że z backupów wyciągnę co potrzebuję, to na bank czegoś zapomne zainstalować albo suphp uwale
<inzaghi89> termi, ale co Ci livecd aktualizuje? ;>
<termi> mam live cd 10.10 i ten wywalil ze jest 11.04 i czy  chce aktualizowac
<inzaghi89> a no to normalka ;p
<bastard> grub.cfg wyglada poprawnie
<inzaghi89> to jest w sumie paradoksalne, ale poprawnie informuje ;0
<bastard> sprawdzales uuidy?
<termi> nie
<termi> jak robie grub update to chyba sobie je zaciaga sam?
<bastard> sudo blkid
<bastard> niby tak
<bastard> teoretycznie powinien dzialas
<bastard> działać
<bastard> praktyka jednak inna ;)
<termi> mement musze res bo teraz mi nawet terminal nie dziala :)
<m477> taczmi taczmi
<inzaghi89> m477, pong
<m477> ponk
<inzaghi89> penk
<m477> penk ponk?
<inzaghi89> pink ponk penk
<m477> tacz mi
<termi> dobra jutro sie z tym dalej pomecze
<termi> teraz ide psac
<termi> spac
<m477> po co
<termi> zeby sie wyspac :)
<inzaghi89> [02:50:56] <m477> po co
<inzaghi89> http://canvasrider.com/
<inzaghi89> i po spaniu ;p
<m477> ?
<inzaghi89> m477, nie chciałem pisać tego samego, więc Cie skopipejstowałem
<m477> well played
<inzaghi89> ziew
<inzaghi89> kusi mnie do dwóch rzeczy teraz
<inzaghi89> 1. postawić na nowo vps
<inzaghi89> 2. postawić linucha obok windowsa
<m477> :)
<inzaghi89> w obydwu przypadkach za duża obawa, że zbabram ;p
<m477> rzeczy warte grzechu
<inzaghi89> nie o tej porze ;)
<m477> :(
<m477> zimno :-(
<inzaghi89> ja siedzę przy piecyku;p
<m477> :((
<inzaghi89> chcesz trochę?
<m477> TAK
<inzaghi89> |-|-|
<inzaghi89> cieplej? xD
<m477> nie wiem jak mam to zinterpretowac
<inzaghi89> jak jak, kawalek piecyka wysłałem ;p
<m477> z dupy ten piecyk
<inzaghi89> nie
<inzaghi89> żeliwny
<m477> to co innego :-)
<m477> na co ten piecyk
<m477> bo nie wiem czy sie nie zaczadze
<inzaghi89> na prąd :P
<m477> palisz prądem?
<inzaghi89> no, zaciągam się
<inzaghi89> kopie mocno
 * inzaghi89 pracuje do 6, to jedyne źródło ciepla poza komputerami ;p
<m477> rano?
<inzaghi89> no, jeszcze 2,5h
<m477> a co robisz
<inzaghi89> technical support :P
<inzaghi89> serwery dedykowane
<m477> niesamowitw
<inzaghi89> nom
<m477> ;/
<m477> pdfdok'D
<lisu> o/
<m477> witam lisu
<Ashiren> happy caturday
<jacekowski> inzaghi89: bylem, robilem, malo ciekawe
<jacekowski> jedyna zaleta ze na nocnych zmianach rzadko sie cos dzieje
<Arczi> Witam, czy to jest kanał pomocy?
<lisu> Arczi: Witaj, tak jak napisano w temacie: "Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu (...)".
<lisu> wsparcia, nie pomocy x]
<r_a_f1> 11.10 pulseaudio nie widzi żadnych urządzeń
<Arczi> ok ;) Mój problem polega na tym, że ubuntu się nie włącza. podczas ładowania systemu wyświetlają się powiadomienia typu startowanie wifi, deamonów, sprawdzanie baterii oraz "stopping system V runnel compatibility" i na tym ładowanie się zatrzymuje. Co trzeba zrobić, żeby system bootował się do końca?
<Arczi> dodam, że próbowałem reinstalować gnoma i unity z konsoli, jednak brak efektów. Domyślnie działam na gnome.
<namok> exit
<grek> napisalem do rzecznika praw obywatelskich ze tvp uniemozliwia mi ogladanie tv przez internet co jest dfinansowane z budzetu panstwa i jest robione pod windows
<grek> i zecznik odpisal wlasnie ze zajmie sie sprawa, dostalem pismo poczta :)
<sysek> grek: :O
<jacekowski> grek: a abonament rtv placisz?
<denysonique__> widze tam silverlight
<denysonique__> z moonlightem nie dziala?
<sysek> chyba nie
<sysek> ale zaraz przetestuje
<sysek> haha. wtyczka nie dziala pod ff 7.0.1
<denysonique__> dziala
<denysonique__> mnei dziala
<denysonique__> wtyczka
<denysonique__> apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<qrq> Witam
<sysek> denysonique__: pod debianem nie ma ;)
<qrq> OMG http://debdelta.debian.net/
<sysek> qrq: :> ?
<qrq> Debdelta Zamiast pobierać całe paczki aktualizacji pobiera tylko różnicę pliku.
<qrq> I sama generuje plik.
<qrq> Przy czym rozmiar takiego pliku ma około 10% oryginału.
<sysek> z tych delt to nie korzysta przypadkiem fedora/opensuse ?
<qrq> Debian też :D
<qrq> Znaczy się jest w stable.
<qrq> Jak narazie to domyślnie to rozwiązanie posada tylko Pardus.
<qrq> Posiada.
<qrq> Sprawdzałem , świetna sprawa.
<sysek> hm.
<yield> tak z innej beczki zapytam
<yield> istnieje możliwość ograniczenia transferu win xp
<yield> na wszystkie rodzaje pakietów
<sysek> a tego nie wiem
<qrq> Genialna ta aplikacja.
<qrq> Jest też na ubu :P
<sysek> debdelta? :P
<qrq> Tak
<sysek> hm.. korzystal ktos z tego pardusa?
<Szycha> sysek: ja sie bardzo krotko bawilem
<Szycha> bardzo przyjemny system
<sysek> na dluzsza mete da sie uzywac? :)
<tar-gz_> nie
<Szycha> hmm... nie wiem, krotko go mialem ;)
<tar-gz_> Pardus jest... dziwny.
<sysek> heh czemu ? :)
<lisu> tar-gz_: uprzedzenia
<gjm> tar-gz_: ty też jesteś dziwny
<sysek> haha ;)
<tar-gz_> w ryja gjm ?
<gjm> lol
<gjm> ;>
<zippa> siema
<gjm> tar-gz_: taki kozak bo ma shella u samu i jest hakjer
<zippa> hehe
<gjm> a ten nie wie o co chodzi i się cieszy
<gjm> zippa: żebym ci nie musiał przypomnieć o co wczoraj pytałeś
<zippa> o co
<zippa> nie pamiętam
<gjm> czy ktoś ci się do komputera nie włamuje ;>
<zippa> aha
<zippa> Odłączę router , bo jak odłączę do mi komputer zrobi mi cenzura
<gjm> tak
<zippa> Z mojego kolegi Haker jak ze mnie Justin Bieber
<gjm> zippa: cześć Justin
<zippa> Nie nazywaj mnie tak
<zippa> Idę po frugo
<zippa> za 15 minut
<gjm> fajnie
<gjm> interesujące
<zippa> Obczajam terminal
<zippa> kto ma skajpaja
<zippa> Zmieniam imię
<gjm> zakładam się o piątkę że zaraz wejdzie z innym nickiem
<gjm> e, chyba przegrałem piątkę
<tar-gz_> gjm: on szuka opcji "zmień imie"
<lisu> o0
<denysonique__> gjm: proszę teraz złożyć darowiznę 5PLN do fundacji Gentoo
<denysonique__> Google Chrome na Ubuntu potrafi sie sam udpatewoac?
 * lisu slaps denysonique__
<lisu> nie bluźnij
<denysonique__> nei chromium, tylko chrome
<denysonique__> w sumie to n00buntu
<denysonique__> znalazlem roznice pomiedzy chrome a chromium
<denysonique__> na ubuntu
<denysonique__> czcionke mam troche inna
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<qrq> Chrome ma wbudowany flashplugin
<qrq> Znacznie wydajniejszy niż ten dostarczany przez Adobe.
<sysek> :)
<qrq> Lecz genialne w Chrome i Chromium jest to że nie da sie zmienić domyślnego tła wczytywania strony.
<qrq> Także jak się przegląda strony z czarnym tłem...
<qrq> To "white flashing" jest na porządku dziennym
<sysek> hahah
<sysek> oskarzaja libie
<sysek> o zbrodnie wojenna przeciwko kadafiemu
<sysek> dobrze tak brudasom
<jacekowski> qrq: chrome nie ma wbudowanego flashplugina
<qrq> jacekowski Linuxowy ma.
<jacekowski> tp
<jacekowski> to jest normalny flash
<jacekowski> tylko dostarczany razem
<jacekowski> i jest to od adobe
<qrq> Więc dlaczego zużycie pamięci jest mniejsze? :D
<qrq> Wiadomo że to flash adobe.
<denysonique__> Chrome też umie PDFy
<qrq> Lecz zapewne jest zoptymalizowany pod Chrome skoro zużycie pamięci jest mniejsze.
<denysonique__> etc
<sysek> okej, czas potestowc pardusa
<qrq> sysek -_-
<qrq> Powodzenia :D
<denysonique__> btw o jakim flashowaniu bialym mowicie?
<denysonique__> dajcie przykladowe url
<jacekowski> qrq: to sobie zobacz ze ta binarka jest dokladnie taka sama jak normalny flash
<denysonique__> md5
<qrq>  jacekowski :)
<qrq> denysonique Włącz sobie kilka stron z czarnym tłem.
<qrq> Albo...
<qrq> Wczytywanie strony z czarnym tłem.
<qrq> Nie da się zmienić koloru ekranu wczytywania strony.
<qrq> Jest zawsze biały.
<denysonique__> lol
<denysonique__> ale problem...
<qrq> Duży.
<denysonique__> przy przelaczaniu strony tego nie widac, jedynie przy wpisywaniu nowego url
<qrq> Szczególnie gdy korzystasz z przeglądarki w ciemnym pomieszczeniu :D
<qrq> To nawala po oczach.
<qrq> Przy przełączaniu zakładek jest podobnie.
<denysonique__> tzn nie
<denysonique__> jak tlo poprzedniej strony jest czerwone to z czerwonego sie przelacza
<qrq> Ja lubię mieć zawsze czarne tło.
<denysonique__> qrq: zainstaluj czarny theme
<qrq> To nie ma wpływu na to :)
<denysonique__> masz starego chroma
<qrq> Nie :D
<denysonique__> qrq: pokaz dokladne steps to reproduce
<qrq> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1373
<qrq> Proszę bardzo.
<qrq> Issue since 2008.
<denysonique__> qrq: klikalem tamte linki na ciemnym forum i nie widzialem zadnego bialego tla
<denysonique__> 14.0.835.202 (Developer Build 103287 Linux) Ubuntu 10.04
<denysonique__> jedynie przy linkach do nowych stron
<denysonique__> ponoc w wersji 11 naprawione to bylo
<denysonique__> wiec nic tylko jak sobie patcha nalozyc
<denysonique__> tzn, przy nowych tabach jedynie to mam
<denysonique__> etc
<qrq> No właśnie
<qrq> O to biega :)
<sysek> qrq: co Ci sie juz nie podoba? :P
<qrq> sysek Chrome?
<sysek> odnosnie testowania pardusa :D
<qrq> sysek Nigdy mi się nie podobał :P
<sysek> pozyjemy, zobaczymy :)
<qrq> Debian Squeeze + XFCE :P
<sysek> debiana raz dwa moge znow wgrac :)
<qrq> Tylko trzeba wywalić wicd..
<sysek> qrq: chyba jednak wole debka :D
<qrq> Zmuła totalna - wiem.
<sysek> jednak debian, to debian
<qrq> Dobra już nie trollujmy tu :D
 * skrzyp se zrobił LMDE, bo będą wskrzeszać GNOME 2
<qrq> Jak to wskrzeszać?
<mati75> skrzyp: jak wskrzeszać?
 * mati75 o niczym nie wie
<skrzyp> mati75: MATE
<skrzyp> zobacz se co to
<mati75> wiem co to jest
<skrzyp> nom
<skrzyp> i na blogu minta pisze, że będą nadal robić wydania z gnome2
<skrzyp> i nawiązali współpracę z MATE
<mati75> http://git.io/z53COw
<mati75> ostatni commit minta
<mati75> do gita
<mati75> gnome shell jak widać
<skrzyp> mati75: będa dwie wersje isówek
<mati75> skrzyp: o tym wiem
<skrzyp> tak jak jest flavor z KDE, będzie z GNOME2
<mati75> ale ponoć miało być gnome z debian stable
<mati75> ale teraz widzę na kanale developerów sama dyskusja o g3
<minderbinder> teraz marudzą na GNOME3 bo taka moda ;)
<mati75> i mają rację że marudzą
<minderbinder> dopracują troche i zapomną juz o G2
<mati75> bo masakrycznie chodzi
<minderbinder> przypomina mi sie KDE4
<minderbinder> było tak samo
<mati75> lepiej stare unity chodzi
<minderbinder> na początku
<mati75> za rok będzie dobrze chodzić
<minderbinder> poza tym sprzęt będzie troche nowszy z czasem
<minderbinder> i będzie wrażenie poprawionej szybkości ;)
<minderbinder> za rok już będzie w miarę dobre środowisko
<minderbinder> jak na GNOME :P
<mati75> zgadzam się rok
<mati75> ale dlaczego porzucili g2
<mati75> bo kde cały czas wspierało 3.5
<skrzyp> ja kde też nie lubię
<skrzyp> tego nowego
<skrzyp> nadal uważam, że kde 3.5 rulez :)
<dweller> xmonad
<skrzyp> dweller: ta, może jeszcze scrotwm, ale viper
<skrzyp> albo*
<mati75> konsola najlepsza
<skrzyp> no, tmux rulez
<dweller> skrzyp: nie
<skrzyp> przez windozę odczuwam brak kontroli nad komputerem
<skrzyp> i to taki dosłowny
<dweller> ale xmonad jest naprawde przyjazny jak wiesz co robisz ;)
<skrzyp> dweller: jak już coś to wole awesome
 * mati75 woli cwm/evilwm
<skrzyp> nie będe ściągał 1,5GB kompilatora haskella
<skrzyp> żeby uruchomić takie małe gówno
<dweller> pff
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/w/Jqk/
<dweller> kompilator zajmuje 70mb spakowany
<minderbinder> te wszystkie zmiany zmusiły mnie do używania openboxa ;)
<dweller> a nie 1,5GB
 * skrzyp se chciał zrobić OSx86
<dweller> nie zrobisz
<skrzyp> ale już chyba łatwiej z moją kartą graficzną napisać sterownik do platformy odpalania rakiet nuklearnych w strefie 51
<dweller> a jaka masz?
<skrzyp> dweller: mam ch...ową, niewspieraną grafikę
<skrzyp> Radeon HD 4570
<skrzyp> Na OS X mam tylko VESA
<dweller> przeciez radeony dzialaja
<skrzyp> dweller: nie wrzystkie
<dweller> nawet mobilne dzialaja
<skrzyp> taaa
<skrzyp> zrób sam
<dweller> zrobilem
<dweller> :)
<skrzyp> tyle żem wykextował, żeby mi r600 odpaliło, a tu kijnia
<dweller> hackintosha instalowalem z kilkanascie razy
<sysek> no jestem na debku
<skrzyp> system sam się do psychiatry nadaje, ma czarnoobudowofobię
<skrzyp> jak widzi peceta to ma panikę od razu :D
<dweller> 7600gt na agp bez problemu smiga
<skrzyp> dweller: farciarz
<dweller> radeon 3850 tez, i nv gts450 tez
<sysek> skrzyp: tez bym sobie zrobil osx86 ale jestem juz zbyt leniwy ;)
<sysek> dzialalo ladnie pod AMD :D
<dweller> skrzyp: ja odpalilem na pentium 4, wykrywalo jako core solo
 * mati75 myśli jakie lekkie wm wsadzić
<dweller> mati75: dwm
<dweller> ;)
<mati75> nie tiling
<skrzyp> ja mam panika za panikiem, ew. restarty, ew. 1024x768 jak dobrze pójdzie, ew. krzaki klockowate
<qrq> Kernel szaleje?
<skrzyp> mati75: fluxbox, openbox
<skrzyp> no kernel mam dobry, Legacy Kernel od Nawcoms' do AMDków (Mam Athlona X2)
<skrzyp> jak zwykle jaja z kextami
<skrzyp> 5 dni śpierdoliłem
<sysek> ciekawe czy teraz by osx86 by poszedl u mnie
<sysek> ale nie bede sie kusil na to
<sysek> ;)
<skrzyp> ale opracowałem genialną metodę instalacji systemów, która DZIAŁA
<mati75> sawfish spróbuje
<skrzyp> nie dośc, że dualboota robi, to jeszcze masz fullkomfort i nawet reboota nie musisz robić
<skrzyp> bierzesz VBoxa/QEMU/VMWare (niepotrzebne skreślić), robisz fake-vmdk jako dysk rzeczywisty i stawiasz z iso
<sysek> i sie nakrecilem znow na osx haha
<sysek> ;)
<skrzyp> sysek: no, jak się ustawi to jest łądne, bezpieczne i bezproblemowe
<sysek> a wlasnie
<skrzyp> ale na początku jest droga przez mękę
<sysek> slyszales cos o AMD, ze po paru gozinach jest kernel panic?
<skrzyp> sysek: pierdu pierdu
<sysek> bo cos kiedys gdzies czytalem
<skrzyp> całą noc mi stał i nic
<qrq> Nie wiem co wy tak panikujecie :)
<sysek> i nie moge sobie przypomniec o czym to bylo
<skrzyp> lion tylko na amdekach nie rusza
<skrzyp> a jak się ma core/i5-i7 i grafę nv, to masz osx bez pierdolenia się w godzinę
<sysek> w sumie, wole uzywac osx na iMac :P
<skrzyp> masz ajmaka?!
<zippa> hej
<qrq> iMac 300 MHZ :D
<skrzyp> hah
<qrq> Widziałem takie na allegro.
<zippa> Na iMaca nie wgra się ubuntu
<sysek> skrzyp: nie, ale chcialbym mieec :)
<skrzyp> zippa: jak nie?
<qrq> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3bhl7gf> (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<sysek> pozatym, jednak zostane przy linuksie przy zwyklym pc ;)
<skrzyp> zippa: na tego z intelami wgrasz, na powerpc też jest
<zippa> aha , a ja małem małe  włamanie na Laptopa ale tylko mi skasowali mi stery do tooth pada
<skrzyp> hahah
<skrzyp> dejte to na basha
<zippa> :-)
<skrzyp> zippa: rakim dzieciakom jak ty to idzie po prostu zasadzić w łeb z patelni
<skrzyp> i zasypać w jakiejś piwnicy z książkami
<skrzyp> aż zaczniecie je czytać
<zippa> A mi nie działa GG przez wine
<skrzyp> hahaha^2
<skrzyp> się k...a pidgina używa (ew. empathy/kadu/jeden pieron)
<majkel> hej
<zippa> ja k....a gg dla ciekawości wgrałem przez wine
<majkel> pomozecie mi z wifi w lapku
<Kwpolska> majkel: nie.
<skrzyp> zippa: dla ciekawości to ty byś się C++ nauczył, by coś dobrego dla świata było
<skrzyp> Kwpolska: osiema
<majkel> Niestety, instalacja tego sterownika nie powiodła się.
<majkel> Przejrzyj dziennik zdarzeń, aby uzyskać szczegóły: /var/log/jockey.log
<zippa> C++ uczyłem się , ale Android SDK się nauczę programować
<majkel> co z tym zrobic
<majkel> These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<majkel> takies terowniki
<majkel> dzialalo a teraz nie dziala
<termi> no to pentagram router wziety w testy
<termi> 10 min i 3 zwisy
<termi> :D:D
<skrzyp>                                                                 │ denysonique__
<skrzyp> 14:42:17        majkel | hej                                                                                                                            │ Diabelko
<skrzyp> aaaa!
<zippa> tp-Link 1 zwis na 2 miesiące
<skrzyp> kursor invaders
<termi> no wlasnie wszyscy chwala te tp link
<termi> zippa: podasz model jakis konkretny?
<majkel> jak to naprawic
<zippa> TL-WR340G
<termi> mozna wrgac inne oprogramowanie?
<mati75> nie można
<majkel> pomoze ktos na szybko z tymi sterownikamii
<zippa> Znajdz w Google
<termi> zippa ty go masz wiec pytam ciebie
<qrq> Jest tu ktoś ze wsi?
<termi> mati75: dzieki:)
<zippa> Ja jestem ze wsi
<qrq> zippa U Ciebie też nie wietrzy się pościeli w niedzielę?
<qrq> Najgłupszy przesąd jaki znam.
<zippa> Nie :-) w mojej okolicy
<qrq> Zrobiłem ostatnio test na mojej rodzinie.
<termi> dobrze ze ja w miescie mmieszkam
<qrq> I wszyscy byli wstrząśnięci.
<qrq> :D
<zippa> Jak będziesz na stacji w Rajczy to mam sieć niezabezpeczoną
<mati75> `g Rajcza
<Przekliniak> mati75: RAJCZA.COM.PL - oficjalny serwis gminy Rajcza, Zwardoń, Rycerka ...: <http://www.rajcza.com.pl/>
<mati75> `g Rajcza wiki
<Przekliniak> mati75: Rajcza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rajcza>
<qrq> O dżizas.
<zippa> ;-)
<qrq> Byłem tam.
<qrq> Wieki temu.
<zippa> Tragedia
<mati75> w uj daleko
<zippa> mieszkam tak 7 lat :-
<zippa> Daje sąsiadom neta
<mati75> zippa: ja też daje
<mati75> ale zarabiam na tym
<zippa> Nie było prądu i hasło mi się zresetowało
<mati75> co ja jestem pomoc społeczna, ze mam za darmo dawać
<Enlik> ano, nie dawaj za darmo!
<Enlik> przyjemne z pożytecznym trzeba łączyć
<Enlik> ale z drugiej strony płacą i wymagają…
<zippa> U mnie w sql jest pożycz 20 groszy i nie oddają
<termi> a te 20 groszy to na fajki
<termi> albo orenzadke w proszku :)
<zippa> No i jest winni wszyscy ok 8 zł\
<mati75> zippa: podstawówka?
<termi> oranżadka*
<zippa> nie gimnazium
<qrq> :D
<mati75> omg
<qrq> mati75 On mógłby być twoim synem :D
<zippa> Miałem zamiar kupić deskorolkę , a tu nawet nie ma w okolicy skate parku
<mati75> qrq: wiem
<qrq> mati75 Cenna wiedza :D
<zippa> 1 klasa
<mati75> czyli 13 lat
<mati75> to za stary
<mati75> jakby miał 11
<zippa> yes
<mati75> to bym się zastanawiał
<denysonique__> wtf?
<zippa> I piszę ok 100 sms w miesiąc
<mati75> cienias jesteś
<denysonique__> age aint nothing but a number
<mati75> tyle to ja dziennie potrafie
<zippa> Moja koleżanka ok 2300 w cały lipiec wypisała
<denysonique__> ja moze napisze jednego raz na 2 miesiace
<qrq> denysonique Długo Ci to zajmuje :D
<mati75> denysonique__: numbers, maths it's different
<zippa> A mój kolega ma 2 telefony jeden do dzwonienia , a drugi do SMS-ów
 * denysonique__ siedzie w cafe pijac cafe mocha
<zippa> Mój czas pisania sms'a na telefonie dotykowym 17,11 ok 90 znaków
<sysek> lol
<sysek> co za czasy..
<mati75> sysek: jesteśmy starzy i pierdolnieci
<zippa> A na klawiaturze 22,15
<denysonique__> ja moglbym pisac, jakbym mial fullsize querty
<sysek> zippa: jest sie czym chwalic
<sysek> SILA !
<qermit> kto jest z bialego?
<majkel> ja probuje reczne zainstalowac to mi wyskakuje :
<majkel> ichal@Ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<majkel> [sudo] password for michal:
<majkel> E: działanie dpkg zostało przerwane, musisz ręcznie wykonać 'sudo dpkg --configure -a', aby rozwiązać problem.
<majkel> michal@Ubuntu:~$ sudo iwconfig
<mati75> majkel: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mati75> sysek: robiłeś sprawozdanie z fizy
<zippa> Papa idę do nauki
<sysek> mati75: nie, dopiero bede robil za jakies.. 2 tyg?
<sysek> mati75: deneruje mnie ta szkola ogolnie
<qermit> sysek: gimol?
<sysek> qermit: nie, studia
<mati75> sysek: ja muszę na poniedziałek i mi się robić nie chce
<mati75> pomiary mam
<mati75> tylko te opisy
<qermit> sysek: to czemu nazekasz na szkole?
<sysek> qermit: a mam swoje powody ;)
<majkel> http://wklej.org/id/612119/
<majkel> mati, pluje jakies wynalazki niewiem co z tym zrobic
 * mati75 poszedł się zastrzelić
 * sysek tez
<mati75> sudo dpkg --configurate -a
<sysek> majkel: configure a nie configurate
<mati75> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mati75> tak
<sysek> chyba wgram sobie stalkera
<sysek> ciekawe jak bedzie dzialac pod linuksem
<denysonique__> majac 10.04
<denysonique__> robie upgrade do 10.10
<denysonique__> z 10.10 moge od razu do 11.10?
 * mati75 instalaczy archa
<sysek> denysonique__: nie
<sysek> denysonique__: musisz po kolei kazda wersje
<mati75> denysonique__: odrazu trzeba było do 11.10 robić
<sysek> jedynie z LTS do LTS mozna
<denysonique__> tzn z 10.04 do 11.04?
<sysek> nie
<sysek> z 10.04 do 12.04 moglbys
<mati75> z lts na inne wersje też można
<sysek> no mozna
<mati75> ale czy wstanie
<sysek> ale jezeli chcesz z 10.04 do 11.10
<sysek> to musisz przejsc przez wszystkie
<majkel> mati nic sie po tym nie dzieje
<mati75> a skąd mam wiedzieć
<mati75> wróżką nie jestem
<mati75> majkel: to teraz instaluj co masz instalować
<qermit> sysek: wystarczy z konsoli apgrejdowac
<majkel> o teraz probujr pobrac sterownik
<majkel> moze zadziala
<sysek> qermit: ale odrazu z 10.04 do 11.10 sie da? :)
<qermit> z konsoli
<sysek> a to nie widzialem
<sysek> moj blad :)
<denysonique__> ciekawe jaki success rate jest tego
<sysek> looool..
<sysek> bedzie mozna grac panda w wowie..
<sysek> nowa rasa :|
<majkel> mati, sterowniki sie zainstalowaly ale nie mam na pasku tej ikony wifi zeby polaczyc
<majkel> mati, sterowniki sie zainstalowaly ale nie mam na pasku tej ikony wifi zeby polaczyc
<sysek> matiego nie ma
<sysek> wyszedl
<majkel> to moze ktos mi podpowie
<RussianTarget> lol
<majkel> pomoze mi ktos bo nie mam ikony wifi na pasku i nie moge polaczyc z siecia a sterowniki sa zainstalowane
<mati75> alt + f2 → nm-applet
<majkel> nic
<majkel> a tu gdzie klikam na ikonke kabla to tez wifi nie pokazuje jak kiedys
<denysonique__> jak sie ma unity to alt-f2 jakies fajniejsze jest?
<m477> ;s
<denysonique__> takie jak e.g. gnome-do, albo krunner
<majkel> pomoze mi ktos z tym wifi
<majkel> sterowniki dzialaja ale brak ikony na panelu i niewiem jak sie polaczyc
<Damian> HI
<Damian> Pomoze ktos z niedzialajacym mikrofonem po instalacji skype?
<Damian> wogole w SoundSettings w Input go nie ma a przedtem byl
<minderbinder> skype to zuo :P
<Damian> alternatywa?
<sysek> dziala stalker
<sysek> ale dziweku nie ma :/
<Damian> poprostu potrzebuje jakas komunikacje do polski
<Damian> gdzie w polsce ktos by mogl uzywac skype nie chce wszystkich przezucac na cos innego
<Damian> najlepiej z kamerka odrazu
<majkel> sysek rusz madra glowa
<minderbinder> czat w gmailu, voip itd
<sysek> majkel: nie mundruj sie ;)
<majkel> jak ta ikone wifi do traya przywrocic
<majkel> bo polaczyc z siecia niemoge
<sysek> nie wiem, nie uzywam ubu
<majkel> fak
<minderbinder> majkel: o wicd slyszal?
<majkel> njet
<majkel> można jaśniej?
<minderbinder> apt-get install wicd
<minderbinder> ;)
<minderbinder> ale to z kabla najpierw jakiegos
<majkel> no teraz mam z kabla
<majkel> :)
<majkel> dzieki
<gjm> umc umc umc, wrociłem
<Wilczek> gjm: o/
<gjm> Wilczek: \o
<majkel> wpa psk to skrot od wpa preshered key czy pass key
<Damian> To podpowie ktos co z tym mikrofonem po instalacji skajpa padl
<sysek> skajpaja
<gjm> tak, skajpaja
<gjm> nieuki
<gjm> c' nie sysek?
<gjm> kurde, zapomniałem że mam XP odpalone i chciałem skrótem AlsaMixer odpalić -.-
<sysek> c'tak gjm :D
<gjm> no :)
<gjm> o, wiecie może co mogę zrobić z hostname jak po ponownym uruchomieniu komputera zmienia się na "localhost.localdomain"?
<gjm> dodam że wcześniej odpaliłem "qemu -hda /dev/sda/" ];>
<gjm> i dopiero jak w Archu podmontowałem partycje Ubuntu to zaczęło znowu odpalać system
<majkel> pomocy z tym wifi :) sterowniki mi dzialaja a niemam na pasku tej ikonki sieci zeby sobie wybrac z czym polaczyc
<gjm>  dżizas krajst
<sysek> majkel: napisz na form
<qrq> sysek I jak tam pardus? :)
<majkel> ale musze miec to dzis zrobione :/
<sysek> qrq: wyrzucilem i wrocilem do debka :P
<majkel> moze to proste jakies a ja sie nie orientuje
<majkel> a to wicd jak zainstaluje to musze wywalic network menagera?
<mati75> majkel: tak
<majkel> to moze dlatego nie laczylo
<majkel> mati a moge najpierw zainstalowac a pozniej tamto wywalic
<majkel> ?
<majkel> bo jak inaczej
<mati75> możesz
<mati75> w ubuntu wicd usuwa network manager
<mati75> i na odwrotnie
 * sysek wybucha mozg od nowej plyty machine head
<majkel> bledne haslo
<majkel> :/
<majkel> wpa psk/wpa2 psk to co mam wybrac w tym wicd
<majkel> mam wpa1/2 preshered key
<majkel> mam wpa1/2 preshered keyi passkey
<mati75> skąd my mamy wiedzieć jaki typ hasla masz ustawiony
<majkel> na routerze wpa psk
<majkel> tylko niewiem co wicd wybrac
<denysonique__> w ubuntu 11.04 w unity managuje compiz czy mutter?
<sysek> compzi chyba
<denysonique__> hmm
<denysonique__> mysle jak zrobic 10.10 zeby bylo jak 11.4
<denysonique__> 11.04*
<sysek> wgraj po prostu 11.04 :P
<denysonique__> mbb tutaj
<denysonique__> zostalo mi 6GB do 06 listopada
<denysonique__> dobra
<denysonique__> robie upgrae
<denysonique__> to tylko 1 GB
<denysonique__> najwyzej potem skorzystam z aircracka jak mi internetu zabraknie
<sysek> :D
<qrq>  denysonique Jak Ci się kernel wysypie po aktualizacji to się nie zdziw.
<denysonique__> to uzyje starego gentowskiego
<denysonique__> wtedy
<qrq> Bo mnie się wysypał.
<qrq> Ostatnio -_-
<denysonique__> potrzebny mi jest compiz z unity
<qrq> Po co Ci ten syf?
<denysonique__> usablity
<denysonique__> compiz to dwoch rzeczy, expo oraz expo pulpitow
<qrq> I prefer perfomance and stablility over usability :D
<denysonique__> oraz ring switcher
<denysonique__> compiz jest stable
<denysonique__> oraz ring switcher (zaawansowany tab switcher inaczej) pod skrotami alt+j/k to wygoda
<denysonique__> w KDE na Gentoo mam to samo
<qrq> Lecz wymaga akceleracji :D
<denysonique__> nie mam jakiegos starego komputera
<denysonique__> wszystko dziala smooth
<qrq> Ja mam starego Thinkpada
<qrq> I Celerona 800 , 512 RAM , GF 2 MX 400
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Jak tylko wyjdzie Rapsberry Pi to zrobię hardware update :D
<qrq> Raspberry :)
<jacekowski> to nie wyjdzie
<qrq> Jak nie?
<jacekowski> bo nie da rady czegos takiego zrobic za $25
<qrq> No to za 50.
<jacekowski> za tyle kupisz uzywanego laptopa
<jacekowski> jakiegos eepc
<jacekowski> eeepc
<jacekowski> z ekranem i wszystkim
<jacekowski> a nie sama gola plytke
<jacekowski> bez obudowy
<jacekowski> bez zasilacza
<jacekowski> bez ekranu
<qrq> Hmm :)
<qrq> Jakoś tego nie widzę na allegro...
<qrq> http://allegro.pl/hit-7-800mhz-android2-2-256r-wifi-serwis-pl-i1873437594.html
<qrq> Nawet wifi jest :D
<qrq> "Możliwość wgrania LINUKS" :D
<Isildurion> witam
<m477>  no cze
<Isildurion> wie tu ktoś może, jak ustawić na swoim bramkę proxy tak, żeby tylko osoba z odpowiednim nrem mac lub znająca hasło mogła się z bramką połączyć?
<Isildurion> *na swoim komputerze
<Isildurion> gugiel mi wyrzuca tylko metody jak samemu się łączyć z bramką, ewentualnie jak ją stworzyć na windzie, co mnie niestety nie urządza.
<zippa> siema
<zippa> hej
<Wilku> Cicho, zaczyna gadać sam ze sobą, robi się ciekawie...
<zippa> Ktoś tu jest
<Wilku> Kto jest opiekunem Przekliniaka?
<zippa> Czesio
<Wilku> Miło mi, ja Bezimienny x)
<zippa> Ja mam na imię Albert
<Ashiren> meow
<Wilku> :3
<zippa> Mam problem z unity
<soee> da rade w htaccess ustawic przekierowanie z subdomeny na zewnetrzny url>
<soee> ?
<Wilku> zippa: sudo apt-get remove unity && sudo apt-get install xfce
<zippa> THX piwo leci ziomie
<zippa> A da się zrobić tak żeby mógł przełączyć unity
<GriGi> Ja tam nie wiem dlaczego wy nie lubicie Unity :P
<zippa> Bo kotka nie ma dżemu
<GriGi> niedługo pewnie powstaną kawały o unity jak napisał Wilku "sudo apt-get remove unity" tak jak było z windą: "format c:\"
<zippa> gnome 3.0 zainstaluję
<GriGi> mi się podoba i chyba prędzej lub później pobawię się tym na dużym monitorze
<Wilku> GriGi: może dlatego, że jest zaprzeczeniem wszelkich wartości jakie od lat przyświecały programistom Linuksa
<GriGi> na netbooku niech zostanie Unity, nie chce tu grzebać :P
<GriGi> Wilku, ale jakich? Przecież to tylko interfejs graficzny.
<zippa> Nudny jak mac osx
<GriGi> Mi się właśnie podoba bo w końcu przestałem grzebać w systemie i siedzę jak normalny user, jest ładnie i prosto jak w interfejsie z jakiegoś filmu
<Wilku> GriGi: wolność, otwartość, konfigurowywalność. A w Unity za przeproszeniem g*wno można zrobić
<zippa> http://www.plotek.pl/plotek/1,111757,10517838,Smierc_Hanki_Mostowiak__NOWE_FAKTY_.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5v96e4a> (at www.plotek.pl)
<GriGi> Wilku, acha rozumiem. Rzeczywiście konfigurowalność jest marna ale podobno w 12.04 mają postawić na stabilność i większą konfigurowalność o ile dobrze pamiętam.
<GriGi> przynajmniej tak zapewniali na jakiejś stronce o Ubuntu ;)
<GriGi> zippa, ty na serio? :D
<zippa> co ?
<GriGi> kurde, trzeba zobaczyć, to zmienia postać rzeczy, odwołuję wszystkie moje plany na premierę nowego odcinka ;)
<GriGi> oglądasz M jak Miłość? :D
<zippa> Upiję się na ten ocinek frugiem
<zippa> no
<GriGi> hehe
<zippa> Moje koleżanki mówią że jestem pedałem
<GriGi> Dlatego że oglądasz M jak Miłość? Hehe
<zippa> Nie że prostuję włosy
<GriGi> Ja tam nie odrózniam polskich seriali za bardzo, wszystkie na podobnym poziomie, bez obrazy jak m jak miłość oglądasz, o gustach się nie dyskutuje :P
<gjm> justin? frugo? koleżanki mówiące że jesteś pedałem? - coś w tym musi byćć
<GriGi> gjm, no ale frugo to można pominąć
<GriGi> swoją drogą nie piłem jeszcze nowego frugo :/
<GriGi> drogie to jak cholera
<m477> ;/
<m477> nie dla biedakow
<zippa> W delikatesach centrum 2,29
<Wilku> Jestem pedałem, ale na prostowanie włosów to nie wpadłem O.o
<gjm> herbata, a nie jakieś badziewne wynalazki
<GriGi> niestety :/, nie jest to duża cena ale jak przeliczyć objętość butelki to zawsze wezmę coś większego w tej cenie
<m477> np wode
<GriGi> herbata rlz, herbata for life!
<zippa> Stałem na wyciecze sql 2 godz w korku i była bania czarnym Frugiem
<zippa> Odmienię przez przypadek słowo Linuks
<m477> WAT
<GriGi> Jak się coś kupuje to trzeba patrzeć na podane wymiary: http://deser.pl/deser/1,111858,10504023,Zamowil_w_sklepie_internetowym_kapcie__a_przyslali.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/62652xq> (at deser.pl)
<m477> a jak to bedzie po polsku>?
<zippa> hehe
<GriGi> ah te chińczyki :P
<zippa> Mam koszulkę z chińskiego marketu normalnie noszę L , a tu muszę XL
<m477> skandal
<zippa> A w delikatesach centrum w Rajczy jest zawszę Mogę grosik być winna
<GriGi> Przynoś odliczone :D
<zippa> http://www.spidersweb.pl/2011/10/gnome-shell-jest-po-prostu-piekny.html lol
<zippa> Tak ale już są winny 200 zł
<zippa> Wgrwam GNOME
<WhitePride> zippa: gdzie wgrywaSz?
<zippa> do kompa
<zippa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWyNc81F2lY&feature=channel_video_title
<GriGi> przecież te seriale to jest fabryka memów
<GriGi> ostatnio wypuścili pamiętniki z wakacji -,-
<zippa> Pamiętniki z wakacji epickie
<GriGi> dlatego rzadko włączam telewizję
<Aoute> witam
<GriGi> epickie to jest niepoprawnie po polskiemu
<Aoute> zacnie jest jeszcze :P
<GriGi> epic po ichniemu a epickie po naszemu to dwa różne słowa o różnych znaczeniach :D
<zippa> ja oglądałem Kuchenne Rewolucję
<GriGi> siema Aoute
<Aoute> mam pytanie, ktos wie moze jak wrzucic kontakty gg do Empathy? :P
<Aoute> instalowalem niby te wtyczki z ubucentrum ale to lekko czerstwe how to bylo ;p
<zippa> Napisanie pliku HTML
<GriGi> Aoute, doszukałem się tego że trzeba mieć tą wtyczkę, działała jakoś słabo więc zainstalowałem sobie Pidgina
<Aoute> masz na mysli wyeksportowanie kontakow czy napisanie recznie html? :p
<Aoute> bo az taki madry to nie jestem
<GriGi> integruje się z "trayem" czy tam w indykatorami nie wiem jak to się zwie w Unity tak samo dobrze jak Empathy
<Aoute> wogole madry nie jestem :P
<zippa> napisanie ręcznie
<Aoute> no wlasnie, kasowalem empathy, a dalej je mam
<GriGi> instaluj pidgina i tyle :P
<Aoute> i w trayu mi wyskakuja po 2 rozmowy teraz :P
<GriGi> po restarcie zniknie, też tak miałem
<Aoute> no mam pidgina narazie :P
<GriGi> jak zrobisz restarta to Empathy zniknie
<Aoute> po 8 restartach dalej jest wiec troche wątpie :P
<GriGi> hehe, no to nie wiem
<Aoute> wogole dawno nie uzywalem linuxa i pozmienialo sie troche w tym ubuntu ;p
<Aoute> mysle by do jakiejs fedory nie uderzyc albo debiana,
<GriGi> Kontrowersyjnie jest, to jest pewne ;)
<Aoute> tylko z debianem za duzo zabawy na poczatek :P
<zippa> co
<Aoute> no to srodowisko nowe
<zippa> Miałem na guten Start
<Aoute> wyglada jak by do tabletow bylo zrobione
<zippa> Fedora,Debian,Ubuntu
<Aoute> i w 3d strasznie niestabilne jest
<GriGi> Aoute, jak Ci się Unity nie podoba to zainstaluj sobie Gnome 3 albo coś innego, po co dystrybucję zmieniać
<Aoute> instalowalem Gnome 3
<Aoute> ale wyglada tragicznie, a nie mam za duzo czasu na konfiguracje systemu :P
<GriGi> chociaż Gnome 3 też jest podobne do Unity, coś jak na tablety, mi się właśnie to podoba ale niektórym zdecydowanie nie :P
<Aoute> czekam na remix, i moze to sobie wrzuce :P
<Aoute> mi Unity sie podoba, aczkolwiek musialem 2d ustawic, bo mi sie np xchat po schowaniu do traya znikał na zawsze :p
<Aoute> i od nowa trzeba bylo odpalac
<Aoute> po roku nieuzywania ubuntu sposobalo mis ie to ze opera w koncu wyglada normalnei po instalacji i nie trzeba sie bawic w jezyki i samemu czcionek ustawiac :p
<zippa> Remix to też czekam
<Aoute> wogole fajnie ze to sie rozwija, coraz bardziej funkcjonalny jest linux
<Aoute> mowie tu ocywiscie
<Aoute> z perspektywy nowicjusza/sredniego nowicjujsza :P
<zippa> lol
<Aoute> bo wiadomo ze dla ludzi obeznanych to nie ma problemu z niczym :P
<zippa> Ja jestem z takich obczajających to nic nie da
<Aoute> no ja tez mniej wiecej wiem o co kaman
<Aoute> instalowalem jeszcze jak ubuntu nie mialo instalacji z live :P
<Aoute> chodz najlepiej wspominam ubu 7.04
<Aoute> ;p
<Aoute> gdzie za miesiac i tak bede musial zainstalowac winde, aczkolwiek zrobie to kolo ubu :P
<zippa> Ja ze sql 9.04
<Aoute> czyli nie wiecei ejak zrobic te kontakty w tym Empathy? :P
<zippa> Wyluzuj napij się wódy idź posłuchać metalu
<Aoute> ja? :D
<zippa> nie ty
<zippa> xD
<zippa> full hd u mnie nie działa
<julek> Aoute: mam jeszcze te plytki:)
<julek> 5.10 bylo jeszcze ze starym instalatorem
<julek> zestaw - jedna live, jedna do instalacji
<zippa_> Mam już GNOME 3,0 jest super
<julek> zippa_: bo za krotko masz:)
<julek> juz fluxbox ma wieksze mozliwosci:)
<dweller> heh
<zippa_> GG obczajony z wine trochę nie działa\
<dweller> fluxbox ma duże możliwości
<dweller> ja bym bardziej do dwm porównywał :>
<julek> :)
<dweller> możliwości te same + n-razy mniej zasobów używanych
<zippa_> :-)
<julek> heh... w sumie to...
<dweller> sory, w gnome3 nie można nawet łatwo kolorów shella zmienić ;f
<zippa_> Ale mam moje LOVe
<julek> i w sumie tez coraz wiecej sie w gnome klawiatury uzywa:)
<julek> tlumaczenie programistow - uzyj sobie skrotu, tak bedzie lepiej
<julek> bo im sie nie udalo przycisku zaprogramowac:)
<dweller> lul
<BlessJah> julek: serio?
<julek> :)
<BlessJah> troll
<dweller> BlessJah: jest coś takiego jak ironia
<zippa> GNOME stał się dla mnie mało stylowy
<dweller> albo sarkazm
<julek> dweller: jest w tym ziarnko prawdy
<julek> nawet spore
<BlessJah> dweller: akurat w takie tlumaczenie jestem w stanie uwierzyc
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/w/Jqk/
<dweller> moje <3
<julek> po premierze gnome3 masa ludzi narzekala, ze nie ma wielu funkcji
<dweller> julek: chcieli podziałac jak z kde4
<BlessJah> dweller: ja mam nieprzerabiany config
<BlessJah> ale tez awesome
<zippa> Stare GNOME miało dłoń kobiecą
<julek> a tworcy/fanboje mowili, ze sa, tylko trzeba sobie jakistam klawisz wcisnac
<dweller> tylko nie skapnęli się że kde4 w chwili premiery pomimo braków w oprogramowaniu dało się personalizować i nie było krokiem w tył zanadto
<zippa> Skajpaj nie działał
<julek> w kde4 zrezygnowano z masy funkcji, ale ciagle byl to pulpit w "klasycznym" ujeciu
<dweller> BlessJah: nie lubie masochizmu zandto
<dweller> tzn domyslny config jest spoko
<julek> a tutaj z desktopowego systemu robi sie cos na wzor androida
<dweller> ale brakuje mi panelu z tagami
<dweller> julek: tylko że android jest lepszy ;f
<zippa> No
<julek> :)
<dweller> kde4 też ma netbookowy interfejs
<julek> moze jeszcze zrezygnuja z funkcji obslugi klawiatury w gnome
<BlessJah> dweller: tagi?
<dweller> ale jako opcję
<dweller> a nie wymuszenie
<julek> zostanie tylko programowa
<dweller> BlessJah: to są tagi, nie pulpity
<zippa> Debiana się klepnie - słowa koleżanki o tłumaczeniu co to jest ubuntu
<julek> w ogole ja mam teraz problem, wlasnie kolezanka naciska na mnie, ze chce linuksa...
<BlessJah> dweller: nazwane obszary robocze?
<dweller> BlessJah: możesz dowiązać konkretne okna do konkretnego tagu
<BlessJah> dweller: z możliwością dowiązywania
<dweller> no tak nie bardzo
<dweller> ale na twój rozum może być
<zippa> Albert ty jesteś prędzej nerdem niż geekiem słowa kolegi
<julek> Albert! Ty nerdzie!
<zippa> Ale tak dostane od dziewczyny
<BlessJah> dweller: wolę odwoływać się do nazwy "obszar roboczy" bo obydwa rozwiązania robią niemal to samo a obszary są bardziej popularne
<zippa> Ja nazywam Biurko wirtualne te środowiska graficzne Gnome to takie biurko z Biedronki , a Unity to takie z Ikea
<Skrzyp> kude, zippa, ty jesteś chodzącym kretynem
<Skrzyp> znaczy bashem
<Skrzyp> znaczy pr0nem
<Skrzyp> czy jak tam zwał
<zippa> Tak jest z środowiskami graficznymi
<Stirlitz> jakie to prawdziwe, zippa++
<Stirlitz> poza tym cześć i czołem
<dweller> zippa: przedmioty z ikei mają bardzo szerokie zastosowanie
<dweller> a unity nie ma żadnego
<zippa> Aha :-)
<dweller> np. stolik LACK z Ikei sprawdza się jako szafa rack
<julek> kicz z ikei ze sklejki... przeciez to nawet srednio-mocnej imprezy nie wytrzyma;)
<dweller> ale jest tani
<Stirlitz> geekom to i szafa z dęba bartka nie przystoi
<zippa> xD , Pamiętam u kolegi miał szafę z ikei i chciał wyjąć laptopa to prędzej wyjął półkę , niż laptopa
<Stirlitz> sam nie wyhodujesz=chujnia
<zippa> Hehe wjechalem skuterem w porzeczki
<m477> witamy lisu
<Stirlitz> unity++
<zippa> Pier wgrywam Mac osx na PC
<Stirlitz> wgrywaj
<dweller> http://wiki.eth-0.nl/index.php/File:5x_lackrack.jpg
<dweller> DUM DUM DUM
<m477> dzieciaczki nie klucicie sie
<Stirlitz> óój no nie wiem
<zippa> Mam taki sam taboret w pokoju fajne przy nim iprezuje
<m477> takiś imprezowicz, a w sobote wieczorem przy kompie na ircu zamulasz?
<zippa> Nie ma z kim czym wołacz O
<dweller> m477: imprezy są drogim interesem
<dweller> nawet durne wyjście na miasto na jedno piwo na jednym się nie kończy :/
<zippa> Mam 13 lat jedne na 2 dziunie wydałem 30 zł
<dweller> ale wiesz, już po 22
<dweller> nie powinieneś spać albo coś?
<zippa> Jest weekend
<dweller> to co :3
<zippa> Ja jestem fajny po 22
<m477> no to bomba
<termi> co sie dzieje z tym kanalem to szok
<zippa> Jakiś film jest na II jakiś ciekawy
<dweller> termi: problem że tu się nic nie dzieje
<dweller> same trole tu lgną :>
<termi> ta a jak sie potrzebuje pomocy albo cos to lpiej pytac gdzie indziej
<dweller> nah
<m477> nic tylko narzekaja
 * dweller 소녀시대 - Gee at Clementine
<dweller> tak na pocieszenie
<zippa> Ja jestem wesoły :DDD
<dweller> ale Ty masz 13 lat
<dweller> jeszcze nie dostałes od życia po dupie :>
<zippa> I co
<zippa> dostałem
<m477> od starego
<zippa> nie od życia tak że mi prawie groźił poprawczak
<termi> lol straszne
<m477> haha
<dweller> poprawczak możesz dostać za byle co
<m477> musisz byc groznym bandyta, okradasz kolegow z kanapek na przerwach?
<dweller> ale najczęściej kuratora dostajesz
<m477> zreszta nie ma sie czym chwalic
<zippa> Ale miałem letkki wymiar kary przenieśenie do innej klasy
<dweller> lol
<termi> brak slów
<zippa> Zepsułem najgrzeczniejszą klasę
<zippa> W ciągu 1 miesiąca
<m477> teraz idz spac
<termi> a ja obstawiam ze jestes tym co siedzi zawsze w kacie i teraz nam tu fantazje opowiada
<m477> termi++
<zippa> Nie ja mam przed niemieckim stresa
<Wilku> Ja mam prawie 15, i ten gość mnie drażni...
<dweller> termi: cichociemni zawsze są najgorsi
<zippa> Ale tak siedzę z dziewczyną w sql
<dweller> bo to potencjali psychopaci
<termi> wiesz dla mnie cichociemni to sie kojaza z powstaniem :) bohater raczej nie porównywał bym 1 3 latka dzisiejszego do cichociemnych :)
<termi> to nie ten typ nie te czasy:)
<zippa> Ja psychopata ja mam zamiar otruć swojego wroga , ale nie ma czym
<m477> ;]
<zippa> Ja robię się psychopatą gdy nie ma pani od polskiego
<Aoute> pani od polskiego to jakis szyfr na kokainę : D
<Aoute> ?
<zippa> Nie , ale na stres na niemca mam lek
<m477> Aoute: zarzywasz?
<zippa> Moutan Drew
<Stirlitz> zażywasz
<Aoute> m477: nie, narkotyki są bardzo drogie :)
<Aoute> narkotykow mowie nie, marihuanie stanowcze raczej nie :D
<zippa> Albo załatwiam sobie gumę do żucia na krechę
<Aoute> do liceum chodzisz?
<m477> raczej podstawowka
<Aoute> ;d
<Aoute> "usma" klasa
<Aoute> blad celowy ;d
<zippa> Nie 1 kl gimnazium
<Aoute> pochodzil bym sobie do liceum :P
<Aoute> teraz studia praca ;f
<dweller> dobra, gimnazjum się tu robi, trzeba uciekać ;f
<Aoute> gimbaza :P
<termi> tez spdam
<Tyczek> Jest tu ktoś kto użytkował/flashował HTC Dream (Ere G1)?
<termi> nara :)
<Aoute> masz na mysli roota
<Aoute> ?
<Aoute> czy cos innego?
<m477> ja
<zippa> Jak GT540 to bym pomógł
<Stirlitz> zdaje sie że coś sie nie powiodło :>
<Tyczek> Nie nie wszystko działa. ;P
<Tyczek> Na cyanogenie siedze.
<Aoute> cyanonen slaby jest :P
<Tyczek> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1254357
<Tyczek> Ale chciałbym to
<Aoute> samdroid rox ;d
<Tyczek> A nie wiem co potrzebuje.
<Wilku> zippa: Drażnisz mnie... Mój kolega określił trafnie typ ludzi takich jak ty. A mianowicie, cyt. "kozak w necie, pi*da w świecie"
<Stirlitz> PIZDA!
<zippa> hehe źle trafiono
 * Tyczek is playing: Świat wg Nohavicy [2008 Świat wg Nohavicy (CD1) #12] Gdy odwale kite [00:07/03:34] (808kbps) (20.67MB) (FLAC) 
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: ^ :D
<Aoute> polecam ci zainstalowac samdroida
 * Stirlitz słucha: Strachy na Lachy - Dzien dobry kocham Cie (Pila Tango) 
<Aoute> z ekranami starkowymi i launcherem EX Launcher
 * dweller 소녀시대 - 훗 (Hoot) at Clementine
<Aoute> ja w moim samsungu mam taki sam ekran startowy jak tutaj jest, pokazuje ile ramu ip
<zippa> Samdorida próbowałem wgrać do Swifta , aż mi się odechciało i wróciłem 2.1
<Stirlitz> dweller, utf-8 tego nie łapie
<Tyczek> Tylko nie wiem, czy radio muszę zmienić i SPL?
<dweller> Stirlitz: łapie
<Wilku> Stirlitz: Ja nie mam immunitetu, zły qermit by mnie zjadł jakbym nie ocenzurował :D
<dweller> czcionkę zmień
<Stirlitz> pffff
<dweller> koreańską weź
<dweller> ;)
<Aoute> patrzyles na polskim forum androida czy tego nie ma?
<Stirlitz> to 16 powinien złapac ;)
<zippa> Polskim forum Android ma mnie w 4 literach
<Aoute> ja jak mam roota to mam przegladarke taka co sie odpala kombinacja klawiszy na wylaczonym telu, i wystarczy ze masz tam paczke z systemem na karcie pamieci i mozesz instalowac wybierajac , reszta sam sie robi
<dweller> Stirlitz: Consolas windowsowy chwyta bez problemu
<Aoute> no oni nie sa zbyt goscinni :P
<zippa> Masz recovery
<Tyczek> Aoute: No recovery mam
<Aoute> no wlasnie :p
<Tyczek> ra dream 1.7.0
<Tyczek> Ale niby muszę mieć DeathSPL żeby gingerbread latało. :P
<Aoute> jak masz g1, to nie ma sensu instalowac wyzej niz 2.1
<Tyczek> Aktualnie mam hardSPL
<Aoute> bo sprzetowo za slaby jest
<zippa> To przez SDK wgrywasz i w terminalu wpisujesz nie pamiętam co , ale G1 nie można władować 2.3 będzie to Maluch z silnikiem od Mercedesa
<Aoute> dokladnie
<zippa> Ja kiedyś próbowałem wgrać Cyjana mamie , ale było wolne
<Aoute> kolega moj kupil sobie galaxy s2 teraz,
<Aoute> powiem ze tam jest praktyczni wszystko
<Aoute> nawet nie ma po co bawic sie z softami :P
<zippa> A mój tata ma galaxy mini i są wulgaryzmy
<dweller> Aoute: ja mam leciwe desire
<dweller> i sprawdza się doskonale
<zippa> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1273549 a coś takiego
<Aoute> no ja mam s 5700i :P
<Aoute> tez nie poszaleje :P
<Aoute> i u mnie najlepiej sprawuje sie Samdroid Mod
<zippa> A ja swifta i wgrałem 2.1 i jest super
<Tyczek> Niby od 2.1 muszę mieć dangerSPL
<Stirlitz> dweller, no skoro consolas ;P
<zippa> W necie krąży film że wgrali 4.0 do Nexsusa ONE
 * Stirlitz słucha: George Lynch - Tierra Del Fuego (Sacred Groove) 
<Aoute> ja widzialem jak do g1 ubuntu wgrali
<Aoute> gdzies filmik :P
 * Tyczek is playing: Unkle [2003 Never, Never, Land #1.05/1.13] I Need Something Stronger [00:05/04:15] (609kbps) (20.21MB) (ALAC) 
<zippa> XDA robi super żeczy
<Tyczek> rzeczy ;p
<Aoute> :D
<zippa> Sorry nic nie widzę
<Wilku> -.-
<Aoute> ja nie poprawiam nikogo bo mi sie nie chce, w pracy sie napoprawiam zawsze :p
<zippa> Nauczyciel
<Aoute> nie :p
<Aoute> tester lingwistyczny :P
<Aoute> smiesznie ejst to ze tlumacz z magistrzem pisze
<Aoute> "marek pomorze ci to zrobic "
<Aoute> ;p
<Aoute> przykladowo
<zippa> Aoute mi pomożesz z anglika'
<zippa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBputtB-wgk&feature=related
<Aoute> zajebisty z anglika to ja nie jestem :P
<Aoute> duzo umiem ale nie uwazam zebym byl jakims znawca :P
<Aoute> o, taki telefon mam :P
<Stirlitz> nokia clasic ftw
<zippa> Widzę że dużo ludzi ma Samsunga
<Aoute> powiem ci ze nigdy nie bylem przekonany do samsunga,to jest moj pierwszy
<Aoute> ale po upadku z dwoch pieter schodow nic mu nie ejst
<Aoute> :P
<zippa> Ja miałem 5200 , KE950,GT540
<Aoute> no ja mialem z 40 teelfonow :p
<Aoute> wiec ci nie wymienie nawet polowy :P
<zippa> 5200 przeżyło nawet 360 ze huśtawki
<Aoute> mi kiedys nokie e50
<Aoute> samochod przejechal :P
<Aoute> peknieta byla owszem, ale dzialal :P
<zippa> Tak mnie rozpędzili że obróciłem się tylko obtarcie i ze 3 siniaki i nokia cała i zdrowa
<zippa> Ale ją zepsułem\
<Aoute> znasz mzoe dobry odtwarzacz filmow? bo wiem ze jakis nowy wyszedl niedawno
<Aoute> ja mialem mvideo player
<Aoute> a teraz jest taki co z napisami polskimi normalnie odtwarza
<Aoute> ;p
<zippa> GT540 z oryginalnym wyświetlaczem przeżył tydzień
<Aoute> to co ty robisz z tymi telefonami? :P
<Aoute> na budowie pracujesz? :D
<zippa> Nie usiadłem na niego
<Aoute> aha :D
<zippa> Miałem zamienniki nokii które wymieniałem , ale nie liczę do historii Samsung E250 I J400 . J400 zalałem ją
<Aoute> ja kiedys z SE w810i do jeziora wskoczylem :P
<Aoute> bedac pod wplywem alkoholu i impultu zapomnialem o telefonie w kieszeni :P
<Aoute> impulsu*
<zippa> A moja koleżanka zalała samsunga monte i w serwisie zrobiła pleśń
<Aoute> lol
<zippa> Ja się ledwo utopiłem w te wakacje
<Wilku> Ledwo utopiłem =.=
<Aoute> xD
<zippa> na rzeką i za moje Baby Baby ooo
<zippa> Co wybrać do snu Niemiecki czy Fizyka
<dweller> zippa: żeby się utopić trzeba być ofiarą
<dweller> ale naprawdę napierdolonym ;f
<zippa> Byłem ofiarą za zabranie jednej kanapki
<dweller> ciało samo z siebie nie tonie
<dweller> chyba że napradę chłonne ciuchy masz
<zippa> Nie byłem yyy samych kompielówkach
<Aoute> denerwuje mnie moj telefon juz
<Aoute> zamula strasznie
<Aoute> chyba wyczyszcze mu ustawienia fabryczne
<dweller> zippa: pisz po polsku
<dweller> Aoute: nic nie da
<dweller> kumpel miał spice
<zippa> Chyba idę do okulisty
<dweller> idź po słownik :>
<zippa> Mam dyslekcję
<Tyczek> dysleksję ;<
<m477> co za głąb
<dweller> zippa: znasz zasady pisowni?
<julek> hehe
<zippa> trochę
<dweller> a więc nie znasz
<julek> kiedys bylby glad, dostalby po lbie i wzial sie do nauki
<Wilku> Dysmózgowie, ale mnie wkurwia tłumaczenie bycia jełopem za pomocą dys!
<julek> teraz dyslektyk...
<Aoute> dweller: zawsze daje na jakis czas :P
<zippa> Hehe
<Aoute> Spokojnie bez napiny panowie :D
<zippa> Chodzę na siłownie
<Aoute> a masz dabl blasta? ;D
<Wilku> zippa: a jak cię dziewczyna/chłopak na zdradzie przyłapie to co, powiesz, żeś dys i dostaniesz +5% czasu na wytłumaczenie, nie?
<julek> wiadro paszy dla koksow
<zippa> tak
<zippa> Jestem chłopakiem
<julek> zippa: a co to ma do rzeczy?:)
<Wilku> No i?
<Wilku> Ja też a chłopaka mam x)
<julek> teraz nawet w sejmie mamy sodomitow
<zippa> Idę na posła
<julek> osła:P
<Aoute> chyba do PSL'u :P
<julek> do zietka
<zippa> Nie do samoobrony
<dweller> Ziętka? :D
<Aoute> ja nie masz cepa i sierpa to nie masz czego tam szukać :)
<julek> ta
<Wilku> zippa: spokojnie ze swoim dys możesz iść na prezydenta
<julek> on ma dobry program - w skrocie: "komuno, wroc!"
<Aoute> genialny
<Aoute> komuny nigdy w polsce nie było :p
<julek> zietek mowil, ze jak dojdzie do wladzy, to wybuduje blokowiska z wielkiej plyty i kazdy bedzie mial mieszkanie
<Aoute> socjalizm był, a to zupełnie inna rzecz :)
<julek> Aoute: a teraz to niby co?:P
<Ozil> kapitalizm
<zippa> A ja chcę koncert Justina w Polsce
<Aoute> Komunizm to system utopijny, nie istniał w czystej postaci w zadnym państwie na świecie
<Aoute> :)
<Aoute> dzisiaj mamy młodą demokrację socjalno kościelną
<Aoute> czyli dno, ale lepsze niz socjalizm :p
<julek> Aoute: czytalem, ze gdzies jest jakas spolecznosc w hiszpanii i tam podobno funkcjonuje
<zippa> Kościelna nie
<dweller> rzygać mi się chce na słowo demokracja ;f
<julek> plugawy wyraz
<zippa> Ale można zostać hipsterem
<Aoute> glowna deziza komunizmu to ze wszytsko jest za darmo
<Aoute> i kazdemu wedlug potrzeb
<dweller> julek: dobre założenia, które kompletnie się nie sprawdzają
<dweller> bo ludzie to idioci
<Aoute> piekarz piecze chleb, ty naprawiasz samochody
<Aoute> nikt nie wezmie za nic kasy
<julek> dweller: heh... mi nie musisz tlumaczyc
<Aoute> 100% ludzi mowi ze ludzie to idioci
<Aoute> oceniajac innych zawsze zaczynaj od siebie :0
<dweller> ja nie twierdzę że nie jestem idiotą :>
<Aoute> ja tez nie twierdze ze jestes :P
<kichawa> \o
<zippa> Ale tak hejterm nie zostanę
<dweller> ale ja wiem że w pewnych sprawach jestem
<Aoute> chodzi o to ze w demokracji nie ma podzialu na glupich i madrych :
<Aoute> niestety
<Aoute> bo nie da sie takiego podzialu zrobic :P
<kichawa> jak wylaczyc dwustopniowy wybor przy obszarach roboczych ?
<julek> a ja sie nie uwazam za idiote:)
<dweller> Aoute: dlatego autorytaryzm jest najlepszym wyjściem
<kichawa> teraz wybieram pulpit i musze jeszcze okno wybrac :|
<Aoute> autorytaryzm nie sprawdził się w zadnym panstwie
<julek> w obecnym systemie 100 meneli moze przeglosowac 99 profesorow
<Aoute> auorytaryzm jest dobry zeby panstwo bylo silne
<Aoute> aczkolwiek ludziom w takich panstwach zyje sie tragicznie
<julek> zabili kaddafiego... teraz beda mieli raj;)
<Aoute> ja np nie uwazam zeby profesor ktory ma lewicowe poglady mial sluszność :P
<julek> 10 lat okupacji, albo wiecej
<julek> stan wojenny, ktory wykonczy resztki gospodarki
<Aoute> kadawiego zabili podczas ucieczki, podstawili go w opasce pod sciana i krzykneli uciekaj :D
<dweller> jakiej gospodarki
<julek> w tym czasie "zachod" wydoi rope
<julek> i zrobia tam demokracje
<dweller> oni już nie mają gospodarki bo wszystko nato zbombardowało
<Aoute> my nie mamy gospodarki
<Aoute> ameryka ma zajebista
<Aoute> bo ma bardzo duza produkcje
<Aoute> :p
<julek> a w ogole to jak sie tak zastanowic... bo kaddafi ponoc terroryzm wspieral... to co zrobila ameryka nie jest terroryzmem? podburzanie ludu przeciwko wladzy i doprowadzenie do kryzysu/paralizu i w efekcie tego co jest teraz to nie terroryzm?
<julek> ameryka toczy kolejna wojne o pokoj:)
<dweller> amerykanie sami wspierali przez długi czas talibów...
<julek> a motloch na swiecie sie jeszcze cieszy
<julek> no...
<dweller> bin ladena na rękach nosili
<julek> tak samo jak swiat bez husseina jest bezpieczniejszy, tak samo bedzie bez kaddafiego...
<julek> jakos tego nie widze
<dweller> wychodzi na to, że trzeba uciekać na wysepke na pacyfiku i oczekiwać tsunami albo czegoś
<dweller> julek: kadafi wypłacił zadośćuczynienie ofiarom lockerbe
<dweller> rodzinom ofiar
<dweller> :D
<dweller> cięzko byłoby wypłacic cos ofiarom ;f
<julek> dweller: przede wszystkim kaddafi mial dosc tych "silnych walut"
<julek> i chcial sie rozliczac w zlocie
<dweller> ta
<julek> a ciekawe co dzisiaj widzialem
<dweller> o dinarze? :>
<julek> na wykopie byl gdzies link do polska - the times. kilkanascie zdjec z kim kaddafi niby sie spotykal
<julek> byl putin, miedwiediew, jacys afrykanscy dyktatorzy...
<julek> nie bylo ani sarkozy'ego (ktorego kampanie wyborcza finansowal), ani tego anglika jak mu tam...
<dweller> afrykańscy przywódcy akurat mnie nie dziwią
<julek> mnie dziwi nieobecnosc tych "europejskich"
<dweller> w ogóle ta arabska wiosna ludów śmierdzi farsą z daleka
<julek> poza ta kukla bez wlasnego zdania - rumpajem, czy jak mu tam
<julek> no raczej...
<dweller> julek: tony blair, berlusconi
<dweller> ;f
<julek> nie, brown
<julek> i ten nastepny
<dweller> ale tamci też się spotykali
<julek> a z belrusconim to jeszcze rok wczesniej wywolywal skandal obyczajowy - jak sie gzil z jakimis nieletnimi panienkami
<julek> a teraz belrusconi sie cieszy
<julek> ogolnie pokoj zatryumfowal
<dweller> ta, wszyscy się cieszą
<julek> polska sie do tego przyczynila
<julek> przekazalismy partyzantom jakies dziala przeciwlotnicze
<dweller> libijczycy mają swoją "wolność", europa bo ma komu pożyczać
<julek> (chociaz w powietrzu lataly tylko samoloty NATO)
<dweller> no cóż
<dweller> deal with it 8/
<julek> ciekawe co bedzie kiedy emocje opadna i tubylcy obudza sie z reka w nocniku:)
<Aoute> brb
<Aoute> relogin
<dweller> będzie fun
<Aoute> da sie zrobic zeby ten pasek z lewej co sie chowa w ubuntu był na stałe
<Aoute> ?
<Aoute> i zeby okno opery albo foldery sie niie chowalo za nim? :P
<Aoute> czy raczej nie bałdzo? :P
<qrq> Korzystał ktoś z was z nowego LAME , 3.99?
<qrq> Duży progres :)
<qrq> Szczególnie jeżeli chodzi o tagowanie plików.
<dweller> ja tam lame uzywam tylko z ffmpeg
<dweller> więc tagi mnie nie bolą bo ffmpeg wszystko ładnie przerzuca
<qrq> Ja już od lat LAME 320 kbps
<qrq> CBR
<qrq> Im so LAME...
<dweller> no bo nie ma innego wyboru
<qrq> Jest.
<qrq> FLAC :D
<qrq> Lub inne formaty lossless
<qrq> Lecz ja osobiście nie słyszę różnicy.
<julek> a ja tam slucham winyli
<julek> jestem hipsterem
<dweller> a ja słucham k-popu
<dweller> bo pop jest zbyt mainstreamowy
<dweller> jestem hipsterem
<julek> ja slucham gotyckiego rapu
<qrq> A włączałem zgrany z 320 kbps do wave album Dark Side Floydów audiofilowi.
<qrq> Na kosmicznym sprzęcie.
<qrq> Zauważył różnicę.
<qrq> Minimalne ucięcie w basach.
<julek> przy ilu probach?:)
<julek> ej... palnalem z tym gotyckim rapem, a takie cos chyba faktycznie istnieje
<julek> jest nawet na youtube
<julek> maistream
<qrq> Kilka razy sprawdzaliśmy.
<dweller> ja słysze niedomaganie dac notebookowego
<qrq> Tu poprostu obija się o to jakiego dekodera się używa.
<dweller> bo przy większych basach gubi połowę ścieżki ;f
<julek> moja kolezanka ma fajnego laptopa - toshiba a300
<julek> ma najlepsze glosniki, jakie slyszalem w laptopie
<qrq> Jak zgrasz 320 kbps mp3 póżniej na wave to wtedy masz pełną jakość 320 kbps.
<julek> ale w koncu harman/kardon
<qrq> Choc to bezsens wiadomo :)
<julek> heh...
<qrq> Ale różne urządzenia różnie sobie radzą z dekodowaniem MP3
<qrq> O AAC już nie wspominając :)
<qrq> To jest ciekawe http://www.iis.fraunhofer.de/en/bf/amm/produkte/audiocodec/audiocodecs/hdaac/
<julek> qrq: kupilem sobie "foxtrot" genesis:)
<qrq> Kiedyś ich słuchałem.
<julek> no wiem, wspominales
<qrq> Byłem na koncercie Petera Gabriela w Poznaniu.
<qrq> W 2002.
<qrq> 2003 :)
<julek> ja tam samego gabriela nie lubie
<qrq> Ja też.
<qrq> Ani Genesis.
<qrq> :)
<julek> a w ogole to w genesis podoba mi sie wlasciwie "instrumentalna" czesc
<julek> i w ogole Steve'a Hacketta lubie - swietny gitarzysta
<julek> mowi sie, ze genesis bez gabriela to juz nie to samo...
<julek> ale imo to odejscie hacketta zmienilo muzyke genesis duzo bardziej
<julek> wlasciwie bez hacketta to juz solowa dzialalnosc collinsa, tylko pod marka genesis
<julek> ide se
<julek> dobranoc
<dweller> o/
<qermit> Stirlitz: to ja jestem ten zly?
<m477> :)
<dweller> qermit: ktoś musi być
<qermit> dweller: nie spisz jeszcze?
<dweller> nah
<dweller> herbaty zielonej sie napiłem
<dweller> tak po za tym, czemu miałbym spać? :#
<qermit> dweller: bo grzeczne dzieci spia, a grzesznw sa w klubie
<m477> :*
<dweller> nie jestem dzieckiem, a kluby są za drogie na koniec miesiąca
<dweller> :<
<dweller> z resztą, kontempluję nad książką
<dweller> Real World Haskell
<qermit> wez husteczke bo
<qermit> zaplu
<qermit> rde. chce klawe sprzetowa
<m477> :-)
<dweller> nie rozumiem co piszesz
<dweller> ale pewnie głupie uśmiechanie i potakiwanie zaspokoi twoje oczekiwanie
<dweller> to zawsze działa
<qermit>  bo nie mam klawiatury sprzetowej
<dweller> znam ten bul, ale jest nadziejia
<qermit> bol
<qermit> ide spac. przede mna 3 godziny jazdy
<dweller> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f0/ACNOR_keyboard.jpg/400px-ACNOR_keyboard.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3u6spvk> (at upload.wikimedia.org)
<dweller> masz, sprzętowa klawiatura
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-23
<m477> pijemy \o/
<firemark> m477: :D
<czesmir> hahaha
<denysonique__> Morning panowie
<denysonique__> po upgrade do 11.04 mam brzydkie czcionki w Chromium, jakis brzydki anti-aliasing czy cos
<denysonique__> jest na to fix?
<sysek> hhhm
<denysonique__> reszta fontow w systemie jest ok
<sysek> a nie wiem nawet
<denysonique__> oraz da sie ten launcher ustawic aby sie nie chowal?
<sysek> ten po lewej ? ja CI nie powiem, bo mam debka
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<lisu> re
<majkel> witam
<majkel> co moze byc nie tak
<majkel> przeinstalowalem network managera bo cos go wywalilo
<majkel> i teraz mam siec bezprzewodowa urzadzenie nieobslugiwalne
<Ashiren> :<
<zippa> hej
<majkel> hej
<majkel> pomozesz mi z network managerem
<zippa> A w GNOME 3.0 jest tapeta z debiana
<sysek> jest
<sysek> i co z tego?
<zippa> i nic
<zippa> Chcę nowy PC
<sysek> a ja iMac
<zippa> A mi GG działa pod wine
<sysek> uau
<sysek> ZAJEBISCIE
<zippa> I kłucę się z byłą
<lisu> współczuje
<sysek> jezus maria
<sysek> ZA CO
<zippa> przez GG
 * sysek poszedl skoczyc za okno
<zippa> Za całokrztałt
<zippa> to znowu ja tylko ubuntu się zawiesił
<Ashiren> :<
<zippa> Jak pytałem byłą czy ma ****
<Ashiren> cool story bro
<zippa> Ubuntu 11,10 ma tedencje przy kłutniach zawieszach
<zippa> Jakoś 11.04 była jakoś dorobiona , a tu 11.10 przerwała chyba im teściowa
<zippa> Tak racja
<Devil_Inside> ja tam jestem zadowolony z xubu 11.10 fajnie wszystko śmiga :)
<sysek> co to bylo?
<sysek> CO TO BYLO JA SIE PYTAM?
<Enlik> co to było? 20 błędów interpunkcyjnych/ortograficznych na linię.
<Enlik> do tego składniowy
<Enlik> i fleksyjny (?)
<Tyczek>  
<Tyczek> Ąść
<Quintasan> Dobry
<sysek> dobry Quintasan :)
<Devil_Inside> panowie potrzebne mi nazwy kilku benchmarków do testowania stron www pod linuksem, koleżanka potrzebuje do jakiejś pracy a ja się na tym nie znam :(
<m477> liczysz ze zamoczysz
<Quintasan> Devil_Inside: Sunspider chyba
<Quintasan> Acid 3
<Quintasan> Chociaż Sunspider to chyba do JS był
<Devil_Inside> m477 tak sie składa że owa "kobieta" ma wygląd typowego maniaka komputerowego więc uwierz że nawet włosy przy niej opadają...:/ ale staram się pomóc :)
<Quintasan> hmm, że też ja tego nie zauważyłem
<Quintasan> Devil_Inside: Nie widzę powodu odpisywania na głupie zaczepki.
<Quintasan> m477: Jak masz coś inteligentnego do dodania to lecisz </ironia>
<BlessJah> ale przecież jego nikt nie lubi
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> acid nie jest do browserów przypadkiem?
<Devil_Inside> Quintasan sorki ale musiałem sprostować :P
<nn52> o/
<denysonique__> podoba mi się ten feature: http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/chat_reply.png
<Anonimo> wróciłem na debiana po tym nowym ubuntu
<Ozil> witam panowie małe pytanko potrzebuje płyte głuwną do stacjonarnego z obsługą procków pentium m T5750 lub T9300
<Ozil> znacie jakieś modele bo nic znaleśc nie mogę albo słabo szukam no cuż kacyk dziś jest
<sysek> plyte gluwna hm..
<denysonique__> Anonimo: trzeba umiec dostosowac UI
<Ozil> płytę główną
<denysonique__> Anonimo: nie ma nic wygodniejszego niz machniecie myszka w prawy gorny rog aby rozsunac okna i wybrac te pozadane
<denysonique__> oraz w lewy aby zobaczyc pulpity 4
<denysonique__> ja zawsze tak mialem na gentoo kde
<gjm> Ozil: zgiń
<denysonique__> czy na compiz
<gjm> sysek: \o
<Ozil> gjm: przepadnij
<sysek> gjm: o/
<Anonimo> hym ja jednak wolę gnome clasic
<sysek> Anonimo: use LTS
<krisss117> cześć, jak mogę otworzyć plik tar.gz nie ładując jego całej zawartości ?
<krisss117> plik ma 25 GB
<krisss117> a chce z niego otworzyć tylko jeden mały plik
<paulEU> nie da sie
<paulEU> heja :)
<paulEU> znajdzie sie tu siakiś bazodanowiec?
<dweller> krisss117: jaki plik
<dweller> paulEU: zależy jak bardzo złożone pytanie masz :3
<dweller> krisss117: ah, dobra
<dweller> mc może przeglądać pliki spakowane
<dweller> poza tym tar pozwala na wypakowanie konkretnego pliku z archiwum
<paulEU> dweller: mam tabelke i chce z niego selecta zrobić na 2 kolumnach
<dweller> select kolumna1,kolumna2 from tabelka?
<paulEU> dweller: no nie ma tak prosto ;)
<dweller> na postgresie to chyba działało
<paulEU> spójrz na to: http://pastebin.com/gRzJRbj9
<dweller> już nie pamiętam
<paulEU> dweller: też zapomniałem sql-a
<dweller> no to musi tak być, nawet google tak mówi ;f
<paulEU> :D
<scx> Dzien Dobry
<GriGi> Dobry
<scx> Czy podlaczenie plyty ITX do zasilacza ATX jest bezpieczne?
<scx> Korzystalem z zasilacza picoPSU dolaczonego do obdowy Modecom Feel 302
<scx> Podejrzewam, ze moze byc uszkodzony
<gjm> qermit: http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/297724_225207270877076_104666796264458_656168_611498595_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3vahoag> (at a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<dweller> scx: a czemu ma być niebezpieczne?
<mati75> scx: jest
<gjm> dweller: w środku może być bomba
<dweller> o, trolki sie zbiegły
<dweller> ;)
<gjm> ;>
<dweller> scx: nie jest
<dweller> na wypadek gdybyś czuł się skołowany
<denysonique__> dobra
<denysonique__> dodalem gnome3 ppa
<denysonique__> i zainstalowalem paczke gnome-shell
<denysonique__> zmienilo mi to theme...
<denysonique__> oraz teraz nie mam gnome-appearance-properties
<denysonique__> powiedzcie mi co to ma byc...
<dweller> deal with it
<nn52> denysonique, pora przyuwyczaić się do Unity :>
<denysonique__> Unity mnie się bardzo podoba
<denysonique__> dlatego zrobilem upgrade do 11.04
<Ozil> jak już mamy 11.10
<nn52> denysonique, no widzisz, ja też sie przyzwyczaiłam :D
<denysonique__> nn52: to sprawdź mi skąd mam odzyskać gnome-appearance-properties: dpkg -S $(which gnome-apearance-properties)
<denysonique__> teraz uzyje sobie lxappearance zeby pozbyc sie brzydkiego szkieletowego theme'a
<denysonique__> nn52: mnie się unity już podobało zanim zacząłem z niego korzystać
<Anonimo> ja wróciłem do debiana żeby mieć gnome
<dweller> hmm, ja w sumie mógłbym ubuntu sobie postawić, bez unity :3
<lisu> hmm, a mint nie ma czasem gnomca ... no i juz wstepnie pokonfigurowany
<GriGi> wspaniale zrobili hotspota w mieście, siedzę sobie i patrzę publiczny hotspot, zasięg max kresek i ciągle mam pobieranie adresu sieciowego -,-
<GriGi> co to może być, filtrowanie po mac'ach, czy może smartfon nie obsługuje standardu b/g/n czy co tam innego?
<gjm>  czy nie włączone dhcp
<gjm> GriGi: poza tym jakby był "publiczny" to po co filtrowanie? ;>
<GriGi> gjm, właśnie nie wiem ale po urzędnikach można się wszystkiego spodziewać, może ktoś coś zepsuł :P
<GriGi> a pytam na przyszłość bo czasami tak mam a nie wiem czy to wina telefonu
<paulEU> prędzej to że ktoś zepsuł ;)
<GriGi> i ta irytacja, siedzę sobie z moim smartfonikiem tuż przy antenie zawieszonej na słupie, max kresek i nic
<GriGi> tak blisko a tak daleko, nie łatwo być geekiem :/
<gjm> ;>
<sysek> a mi sie tam unity podoba
<denysonique__> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/633/screenshotcd.png
<denysonique__> to mi sie stalo z ubuntu...
<denysonique__> przy nowej sesji guesta to samo, czy nowym userze...
<paulEU> ja nie widze nic źle, ślepy jestem chyba?
<denysonique__> masz 11.04?
<paulEU> ee ja mam stary wynalazek ;)
<denysonique__> trzeba bedzie maca kupic iChuj
<GriGi> sysek, w końcu jeden porządny człowiek się znalazł ;)
<kichawa> denysonique__: ze theme?
<GriGi> denysonique, a próbowałeś zmienić theme?
<kichawa> ubu dobiera sobie wydajnosc w zaleznosci od karty graficznej
<GriGi> ale chyba wcześniej miał normalnie jak tak go to zdziwiło
<nn52> denysonique, z tym ss to chybva gtk ci szwankuje :D
<nn52> denysonique, mnie się tak robiło w Ubuntu 11.04 :>
<nn52> w 10.10 nic
<nn52> 11.10
<lisu> use squeeze :D
<mati75> lisu: ++
<kichawa> lisu --
<kichawa> lisu--
<gjm> `karma
<Przekliniak> gjm: Highest karma: "qermit" (11), "cycki" (11), and "jacekowski" (7).  Lowest karma: "DarkSmark" (-2), "lisu " (-1), and "fi9o" (-1).  You (gjm) are ranked 4 out of 64.
<kichawa> lisu      --
<kichawa> 'karma
<gjm> kichawa: backtick
<kichawa> z telefonu tego nie zrobie
<gjm> `karma
<Przekliniak> gjm: Highest karma: "qermit" (11), "cycki" (11), and "jacekowski" (7).  Lowest karma: "DarkSmark" (-2), "lisu      " (-1), and "lisu " (-1).  You (gjm) are ranked 4 out of 65.
<kichawa> lisu --
<kichawa> gjm: repeat
<kichawa> zreszta widac ze karma obsysa
<gjm> `karma
<Przekliniak> gjm: Highest karma: "qermit" (11), "cycki" (11), and "jacekowski" (7).  Lowest karma: "lisu " (-2), "DarkSmark" (-2), and "lisu      " (-1).  You (gjm) are ranked 4 out of 65.
<gjm> poprawiłby te regexpy
<gjm> przecież i tak nie ma spacji w nickach
<lisu> no nie mam i nigdy nie miałem, nie wiem co to to, jakieś bugi waść macie
<gjm> masz masz
<gjm> Przekliniak nie kłamie
<lisu> gjm: moze i nie kłamie, ale przynajmniej by nie robił błędów
<sysek> `karma
<Przekliniak> sysek: Highest karma: "qermit" (11), "cycki" (11), and "jacekowski" (7).  Lowest karma: "lisu " (-2), "DarkSmark" (-2), and "lisu      " (-1).  You (sysek) are ranked 13 out of 65.
<sysek> :O
<lisu> `karma
<Przekliniak> lisu: Highest karma: "qermit" (11), "cycki" (11), and "jacekowski" (7).  Lowest karma: "lisu " (-2), "DarkSmark" (-2), and "lisu      " (-1).  You (lisu) are ranked 13 out of 65.
<ynalok64> cześć. centrum oprogr na u11.10. przestało pokazywać podgląd, chciaż twierdzi, że się łączy. możecie coś doradzić?
<lisu> coś zechlane ;p
<ynalok64> lisu: to do mnie?
<ynalok64> co znaczy "zechlane"?
<gjm> lol
<kichawa> dwa rrazy lisu wystepuje
<paulEU> zechlane to ja rozumie jako schlane
<ynalok64> pauleu: w moim świecie "schlay' znaczy 'w stanie po zbytnim użyciu alkoholu' i tu nijak się to ma do rzeczy,
<lisu> karma zechlana (w sensie nie funkcjonuje jak powinno - w zasadzie zechlany czlowiek tez nie funkcjonuje jak powinien ;)
<drak> lisu: no dobra, ale jeszcze przedwczoraj działało?
<lisu> a skad mam wiedziec
<drak> lisu: bez urazy, ale po co w takim razie odpowiadasz skoro nie masz nic do powiedzenia?
<lisu> jak nie mam, jak mam
<drak> a co powiedziałeś o 15:54 ?
<lisu> mówię przecież, ze przekliniak źle mój nick przechowuje, nie powinno być rzadnych spacji
<drak> a co to jest 'przeklinak' i co mają z nim spacje wspólnego?
<lisu> drak - wlaśnie, jak nie wiesz o co chodzi, to po co si
<lisu> e odzywasz... [enter mi sie nadusił]
<drak> bo mam kilka pytań w sprawie 11.10.
<lisu> nei pytaj czy mozesz pytac tylko pytaj
<drak> w szczególności, co się porobiło z 'centrum'.
<drak> oż zapytałem, a jakiś 'lisu' mi tu żargonem wali bez sensu całkiem.
<lisu> drak nie mam pojęcia co porobiłeś z w/w 'centrum'
<Enlik> zechlane może jest
<lisu> x]
<drak> z centrum raczej nic, ale próbowałem dociec czego mi skróty klawiszowe przestały działć i instalowałem różne rzeczy, które po różnych forach kazali instalować.
<lisu> Enlik: teraz napisz: zechlane* - (pot. sepsute, poniszczone itd.), bo nie zrozumieją
<lisu> lol
<Enlik> też bym nie wiedział, chyba że z kontekstu
<drak> i  końcu unity zgłupiał i gubi pulpity, nie potrafi przyceować myszą w pulpit na ścianie
<drak> odpala okno nowego listu evincy po drukiej stronie ściany pulpitów, i inne jeszcze takie.
<lisu> Enlik: no wlasnie o to chodzi, ze trzeba czytac całe wypowiedzi, bo z samego hasła nic nie wynika
<Enlik> ja
<Enlik> ^ przykład
<lisu> drak jak poniszczyłeś ustawienia, to masz problem, najprościej weź pousuwaj wszystkie katalogi ~/.* w trybie tekstowym i może będizesz miał normalne unity - ewentualnie odpal unity --reset
<lisu> *albo 1 i drugie ;]
<drak> lisu: z terminala to 'unity --reset', czy jakoś inaczej?
<sysek> ech
<sysek> ;)
<GriGi> tak z ciekawości, "po drugiej stronie ściany pulpitów"? Chodzi o 3D czy po prostu o pulpit na dole albo obok tego pierwszego?
<GriGi> a zresztą komp i tak by mi compiza nie pociągnął ;)
<Ozil> kur**** man utd przepierdzielił 1-6 z man city
<termi> znacie jakis program ktory zrobi mi botowalnego pendrive jak unetbootin tyle ze odpalony z live cd?
<termi> juz sobie poradzilem
<theparple> Witam mam problem, mam skrypt mniej więcej 40 linijek kodu i kończy się on tak | echo > plik ja zamiast pliku chce użyć zmiennej, nie może użyć zmienna=`kod` bo się nie wykona
<dami4n> Witam, mam dość poważny problem bo straciłem partycje XFS po instalacji windowsa
<dami4n> Zainstalowałem windowsa na partycji sda1, a na rozszerzonej miałem XFS
<dami4n> jest jakaś szansa, żeby ją odzyskać?
<dami4n> GParted pokazuje teraz partycje jako "nieprzydzielone"
<paulEU> a backup gdzie>
<paulEU> ?
<dami4n> czyli po partycji?
<denysonique__> dami4n: pierwsza rzecz ktora zrob to skopiuj dysk twardy
<denysonique__> skopiuj obraz
<denysonique__> korzystajac z partimage
<denysonique__> w celu backupu
<denysonique__> jesli cos spieprzysz a dane sa odzyskiwalne
<denysonique__> syscresccd posiada to narzedzie
<denysonique__> i nie mieszaj nic zanim nie sporzadzisz obrazu tej partycji
<dami4n> a czy jest ryzyko, że przy 'naprawie' uszkodze pozostałe partycje?
<denysonique__> dami4n: zrob backup
<denysonique__> to sie nie bedziesz musial martwic o to
 * denysonique__ reboots into 11.10 after upgrade
<darvin> hmmm... coś pierdykło się w u11.10, u user accounts wyłączyłem hasło, i teraz żadne hasło mi nie działa... nie mogę ego teraz ani odblokować ani o kant dupy rozbić
<darvin> nie łyka nawet hasła którego ustawiłem przez passwd
<darvin> teraz ani coś zainstalować ani opcji zmieniać
<darvin> ktoś wie jak to naprawić?
<gjm> i mówią że ubuntu takie user friendly ;>
<gjm> Wilczek: co to za kablownia.org?
<Wilczek> gjm: Szatana się spytaj
<Wilczek> Ej, skąd wiesz, że kablownia?
<Wilczek> Mam cloacka przeceiż
<gjm> 15:17 -!- Wilczek [wilku@kablownia.org] has quit [Quit: leaving]
<gjm> Wilczek: nie dogadałeś się z NickServem ;)
<Wilczek> A, coś mi sie z poprzednią sesją sesją podziało, straciłem opa wszędzie i cloacka
<Ashiren> sesja !?
<Wilczek> Sesja...
<Wilczek> W KDE jest fajna opcja w menu
<Wilczek> "Zakończ sesję"
<denysonique__> darvin: ja wiem, lecz sprecyzuj swoj problem jasniej
<ahme> witam
<ahme> co moze byc przyczyna takiego zachowania google-chrome: przegladarka uzywa 100 cpu, albo i wiecej, a zadna strona nie chce sie wczytac
<ahme> nawet po wylaczeniu procesy caly czas pracuja
<ahme> i zamulaja kompa
<darvin> denysonique, miałem sobie hasło, długie... LockScreen często sobie załączałem z uwagi na dzieciaki które de facto są już na tle duże żeby macać mi po klawiaturze, teraz wyłączyłem hasło ze względu na żonę którą przekonuję do Ubuntu (nie mam zamiaru tej fanatyczce kupować updatey do macOS po takich kosztach skoro i tak tyle co używa komunikatora, przeglądarki i pakietu biurowego), po tym jak żona sobie poklikał
<darvin> a po pulpicie gdzie jej pokazałem zapragnąłem znowu załączyć hasło a tu tyłek, przy Unlock w User Account prosi o hasło, daję bez i... i prosi jeszcze raz, wpisuję stare hasło, znowu pyta, wpisuję hasło na roota, nie przyjmuje
<denysonique__> malo rozumiem
<denysonique__> masz swojego usera i usera zony tak?
<denysonique__> i chcesz wlaczyc ponownie haslo, tak?
<darvin> nie, na admonistratorze mam
<denysonique__> dla user 'zona'
<darvin> na administratora wyłączyłem
<denysonique__> darvin: mowisz o root, tak?
<denysonique__> jaki administrator?
<denysonique__> darvin: masz dostep do roota?
<denysonique__> jesli tak, to spokojnie sie to naprawi
<darvin> swoją drogą nawet nie wiem co mi ten User Account Menager pozmieniał, nie wiem czy gmerał przy tym gdzie ustawiałem z passwd
<darvin> no właśnie nie mam...
<denysonique__> darvin: jako ktory user jestes zalogowany?
<ahme> dziala, dzieki za pomoc
<ahme> :)
<darvin> i tutaj problem
<darvin> denysonique, administrator
<denysonique__> co to za user
<denysonique__> zwyczajny user tak
<darvin> i ustawione jest jako "brak hasła"
<denysonique__> i spokojnie sie logujesz jako ten user tak?
<darvin> no niby tak
<darvin> bez hasła
<denysonique__> darvin: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<denysonique__> zaluguj sie jako root ↑ i sobie napraw
<denysonique__> potworz userow zrob co chcesz, bedzie dzialac
<denysonique__> z linii polecen oczywiscie
<darvin> sorry, try again Password dor darvin:
<darvin> denysonique, ++
<darvin> będzie zabawa na noc
<drak> GriGi: ściana pulpitów, to to co widzę, jak nacisnę 'super S'
<Aoute> Siema wszystkim ;)
<Trojanin> cześć, Aoute.
<Ashiren> ohayou
<nn52> http://www.exsite.pl/programy_soft/systemy-operacyjne/616496-windows-8-sg-x86-x64201110.html  < ciekawa wstawka na exSite
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6emagzp> (at www.exsite.pl)
<sysek> nn52: :o
<zippa> siema
<sysek> o nie
<zippa> Mam problem z urządzeniem wielofunkcyjnym HP DJ F4180 nie chcą wgrać stery , a jedynie mruga dioda
<zippa> na urządząku
<zippa> I to jest urządzenie nie moje
<sysek> jakies szczegoly?
<zippa> Odpalam do prądu i kabel usb do PC odpalam Urządzenie , i mruga dioda , a na PC ani o sterach , ani nic
<Ashiren> lsusb
<zippa> To jest pożyczone , bo tam gdzie robiłem pod windowsem to wgrywałem stery to się kończyło kapliczką
<Ashiren> lsusb i na wklej czy cos
<zippa> Ale tak jest coś
<zippa> Stery ściągam od HP
<sysek> dzizas
<sysek> zippa: paniemajesz po polsski ?
<zippa> Tak
<Ashiren> nekokoneko
<zippa> Ale nie dziś boli mnie głowa
<sysek> zippa: to czemu nie zrobisz o co prosil Ashiren ?
<sysek> tego*
<zippa> wiem , ale tak pamiętam
<sysek> boze. piekna polska nam rosnie !
<Vorbis^> hplip zainstaluj
<zippa> Thx Hopie
<sysek> hopie
<sysek> HOPIE JESTES DE BEST
<zippa> hplip jest w centrum oprogramowania
<sysek> nie ma
<zippa> No to tyłek
<sysek> no to rzyć
<Vorbis^> jak nie ma jak musi być?
<sysek> Vorbis^: cii, nie ma
<Vorbis^> pozatym kto uzywam centrum oprogramowania? -.-
 * sysek 
<zippa> Jestem w 1 kl gim , a to 6 kl puściłem wiązankę taką co słyszę w sql to się poryczał
<zippa> Ja używa,
<Ashiren> D:
<zippa> *Ja używam
<sysek> zippa: jest sie czym chwalic. pierwszy wonsik jest?
<zippa> jest , ale zgolony
<Wilczek> /kick zippa
<Wilczek> -.-
<zippa> czemu
<szmitas> Wilczek, nie tutaj :D
<zippa> Działa
<Wilczek> szmitas: No właśnie szkoda :(
<Ashiren> no widzisz
<Wilczek> zippa: Już ci mówiłem
<zippa> Ale nie skanuję
<sysek> dokad zmierza nasza polska ;)
<zippa> bo mi jest potrzebne
<Vorbis^> Wilczek, śmieszny hop to jest czemu chcesz go kopać?
<DaZ> o, fajnie u was dzisiaj
<sysek> DaZ: supcio c'nie hopie?
<zippa> No to żyć ziomy
<DaZ> kumalski
<Wilczek> Vorbis^: "Kozak w necie, pizda w świecie"... ;]
<sysek> zippa: przelumacz ostatnie zdanie
<sysek> bo nie moge zrozumiec jego sensu
<zippa> jakie
<Vorbis^> no masz żyć długo i szczęśliwie :D
<sysek> ale to nie ma sensu..
<sysek> :(
<zippa> Poszukuję niedrogiego urządzenia wielofunkcyjnego z WI-FI i żeby działało z Ubuntu i HP
<zippa> do 300 zł
<sysek> a ja poszukuje iMac
<Wilczek> zippa: Takich HP to jest dużo
<Wilczek> Zobacz sobie ulotkę dowolnego elektromarketu
<Wilczek> Kupisz już za 200
<zippa> Bo mam wolne 400 zł , a moja drukareczka jest już stara ok 9 lat
<sysek> zippa: to pozycz mi na ziolo tak ze 300
<zippa> Nie mogę ja 15 listopada robię sam sobie prezent te urządzenie będzie moim prezentem
<zippa> na imieniny
<sysek> no wez
<sysek> oddam Ci do czerwca
<zippa> Nie
<sysek> no ale czemu jestes taki? ranisz moje uczucia..
<zippa> Tak jestem okrutny , a i mam swoje wydatki
<sysek> a Dziady kto napisal?
<zippa> Mickiewicz
<Wilczek> Fredro x)
<sysek> a XIII Ksiege pana Tadzia?
<zippa> Ziom mam fajną panią od polaka że nie przychodzi na 50 % z 45 minut lekcji
<DaZ> nie, ziom
<DaZ> joł ziomy \o
<sysek> i w czym ona jest fajna ? rozwin to w dziesieciu argumentach
<zippa> Jest Party Time
<sysek> party time? co to za twor?
<szmitas> słoneczko i te sprawy
<zippa> Impreska z zabraniem piórnika mi i plecaka
<sysek> okej, to byl pierwszy argument
<sysek> a nastepne dziewiec?
<zippa> Mogę pograć na telefonie
<zippa> Pouczyć się na następną lekcję
<sysek> na wf?
<zippa> nie na Angielski
<sysek> oo
<sysek> umiesh angielski?
<zippa> Trochę
<zippa> Śpiewamy za karę JB
<sysek> очень хорошо !
<zippa> u mnie jak zabiorą mi piórnik
<sysek> no dalsze argumenty
<zippa> HOPY jest źle nawet stery nie działają
<zippa> Brzydko się porozmawia
<sysek> brzydko? tzn jak
<DaZ> eh, straszne czasy ta gimbaza
<DaZ> niszczy ludzi >:
<zippa> Ty pip
<sysek> DaZ: TY PIP !
<sysek> zippa: co to znaczy pip?
<DaZ> taki tul do pytona chyba [;
<zippa> ty k*** ty h****
<zippa> Po wkurza się dziewczyny i dostałem ostatnio w łep
<sysek> az lisu wyszedl.
<DaZ> kiepski trol jest kiepski.
<sysek> DaZ: nie umiem trolować
<DaZ> chociaz nie, webowy klient, to moze jednak nie trol <:
<zippa> Jak DaZ jest trolem to ja jestem Hejterem
<sysek> DaZ: ma konto forum
<zippa> Ja też
<sysek> zippa: i jestes z siebie dumny c'nie?
<DaZ> te uczucie gdy ktoś nie wie co na ircu robi dwukropek
<DaZ> smutnydemot.jpg
<sysek> hahhaha
<zippa> Suchar
<sysek> cos mnie chyba ominelo w ewolucji polskiej szkoly
<zippa> jak to
<sysek> tak to.
<DaZ> co tu moze omijac, jest podstawówka i pionowa w dół zwana gimbazjum [;
<termi> :)atu ciagle gimnazjum :)
<DaZ> bo gimbazjum jest kul i dzezi.
<zippa> Moja klasa jest normalna od 2 pozostałych
<sysek> a jak jeszcze marycha bedzie legalna
<sysek> to juz w ogole najs !
<Wilczek> Lol
<sysek> zippa: jestes pewnie za, nie ?
<Wilczek> Ja na szczęście jestem w tzw. "dobrym gimnazjum"
<zippa> Za
<Wilczek> Mam tylko nadzieję, że marychy nie zalegalizują
<sysek> zippa: dlaczego?
<DaZ> niech legalizują
<DaZ> nawet heroine i pcp niech legalizuja [;
<GriGi> Wilczek, ty jesteś z gimnazjum i siedzisz na IRCu? Jeszcze są porządni reprezezntanci młodego pokolenia :D.
<DaZ> kto ma sie zaćpać ten sie zaćpa i będzie git.
<Wilczek> Ale niech chociaż zabronią palić w miejscach publicznych
<GriGi> niech nie legalizują, będą po ulicach stonersi łazić
<DaZ> przynajmniej nie walą wódą
<GriGi> idziesz do kiosku i próbuj się z takim dogadać że chcesz bilet ulgowy
<DaZ> ja tam bilety kupuje z automatow :f
<GriGi> kiedyś w kiosku próbowałem wytłumaczyć wyraźne wstawionemu sprzedawcy że chcę kupić gazetę, kupowałem 5 minut
<Wilczek> GriGi: Oj tam, ktoś musi być ;)
<GriGi> Daz, no właśnie, u mnie też są biletomaty już, normalnie kraj idzie do przodu i technologia gości na ulicach :P
<GriGi> prawie jak Japonia ;)
<sysek> a macie w autobusach ?
<GriGi> nie, w autobusach tylko sprzedawcy mówią że niedługo u nich nie będzie można kupować i tylko w biletomatach.
<sysek> le, to kiepsko macie
<gjm> DaZ: ta, ja wczoraj wnocy, w centrum śpieszyłem się na metro. a tu zonk nie mam jak kupić biletu
<sysek> w warszawie, ale to w niektorych, mozna w autobusie kupic
<gjm> bo biletomatu nie ma a kiosk pusty
<GriGi> swoją drogą słyszałem że bodajże w którymś kraju Wielkej Brytanii wbijasz do autobusu i od razu kasujesz bilet, jak nie skasujesz to Cię nie wpuszczą
<DaZ> nie ma? >:
<GriGi> więc nici z jeżdzenia na gapę :P
<GriGi> sysek, jak to wygląda?
<DaZ> muszą być, ja na jakichś stacjach na zadupiu widze biletomaty :x
<DaZ> chyba, ze ukradli.
<sysek> GriGi: normalnie. jak biletomat przy przystanku. :D
<gjm> DaZ: na Świętokrzyskiej nie ma
<sysek> wybierasz bilet, placisz i masz :)
<DaZ> chociaz polacy nie są gotowi na taki skok technologiczny
<Wilczek> Mohery nie pojeżdżą :(
<DaZ> raz sie spóźniłem na tramwaj, bo jakaś intelektualna ekipa przez dziesiec minut nie mogła wybrac biletu :f
<DaZ> raczej młodzi, zdolni, wykształceni
<DaZ> z wielkich ośrodków miejskich [;
<GriGi> i z dużych miat :D
<GriGi> miast*
<gjm> DaZ: ;)
<sysek> gjm: przeciez przy metrze mozna kupic bilety :o
<GriGi> sysek, ale taka skrzynia stoi? :D
<zippa> sorry się mi komp się zawiesił
<gjm> sysek: nie widziałem nigdzie biletomatu, to musiałem przeskoczyć
<sysek> GriGi: no jest przymocowane takie urzadzenie :P
<DaZ> gdzieś pewnie można
<Wilczek> zippa: Przedstaw argumenty
<sysek> gjm: lol, przed wejscie sa przeciez :D?
<zippa> jakie
<gjm> sysek: nie zauważyłem
<Wilczek> zippa: Za marysią
<zippa> Daje kopa
<DaZ> pewnie gjm był już po prostu zmęczony po ciężkim dniu i nie zauważył <:
<gjm> nie, śpieszyłem się
<zippa> Będą 6 ze spr dzięki maryśce
<sysek> gjm: a dokladnie sa chyba dwa, jeden przy wejsciu w strone kabat, po lewej i pomiedzy wejsciami :D
<Wilczek> zippa: n/c
<termi> w poznaniu biletomaty od 2 lat sa
<zippa> Ja jeżdżę PKP na Iprezy
<DaZ> poznań to ukryta opcja niemiecka
<gjm> sysek: kurde, co ja gadam. na Starych Bielanach nie widziałem, jak wracałem to kupiłem
<sysek> gjm: omg, to tam jest metro :DD?
<Wilczek> DaZ: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niemce
<termi> lol instaluje ubu 11.10 a tu "unable to install grub in dev/sda
<DaZ> cholerne niemce
<Wilczek> :D
<gjm> sysek: jest, koło Al. Zjednoczenia
<sysek> gjm: nie wyczules ironii :P
<gjm> ;D
<DaZ> iks de
<gjm> fuj
<sysek> zippa: wroze Ci zajebista przyszlosc, zostaniesz dresem :))
<gjm> sysek: a ty skąd jesteś, mógłbyś mi przypomnieć?
<sysek> gjm: drugi koniec warszawy, ursynów :P
<DaZ> ja nosze dres
<gjm> łomatko
<DaZ> dres fajny jest :f
<sysek> DaZ: ja tylko jak biegam :P
<DaZ> ja nie biegam.
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-16%2022%3A02%3A18.png
<DaZ> własciwie tyle moge powiedziec o nowym ubuntu :f
<sysek> DaZ: hhahaha ;)
<julek> heh...
<sysek> a nie, wrocil
<zippa> Neta nie miałem sorki
<sysek> DaZ: dlatego ja czekam na LTS
<DaZ> spoks ziom.
<Wilczek> WTF
<julek> w lts nie bedzie mozna stworzyc ani jednej
<DaZ> czy jak to teraz sie w gimbo mówi :f
<Wilczek> julek++
<Wilczek> ;D
<sysek> hahaha
<DaZ> bo partycje tylko mieszają użytkownikom >:
<julek> gimbo mowiom zią
<sysek> i palom maryhę
<DaZ> joł zią
<sysek> zippa: grales w san andreas?
<julek> paloł
<DaZ> o wła
<DaZ> i muwioł tak kul
<Wizard> cześć dziołchy
<julek> wziuuuuu
<sysek> czolem czarodzieju
<Wilczek> Wizard! Hej przyjacielu! ;)
<Wizard> здравствуйте, товорищ сысек!
<sysek> привет !
<Wizard> cześć Wilczek
<Wilczek> sysek, Wizard: A co wy ostatnio tak z tym ruskim?
<Wizard> wiedziałem, że jeszcze za wcześnie na oneiric
<sysek> Wilczek: konspiracja. ;)
<Wizard> Wilczek: nie ostatnio, tylko już od dość dawna
<Wizard> ну!
<Wizard> my szpiony
<DaZ> ja tam sie nie popisuje
<Wilczek> sysek: Marna raczej :P
<DaZ> mnie zadowala, ze rozumiem :f
<sysek> только мы знаем ррусски язык ;)
<sysek> ooo
<sysek> ale blad
<sysek> русский*
<sysek> dawno nie pisalem cyrylica na klawiaturze
<sysek> chyba czas to zmienić !
<julek> taa... pewnie z 20 lat
<Wilczek> Jak włączyć układ cyrylicy?
<Wilczek> :D
<Wizard> сысек: не знаю, kklimonda читает
<DaZ> Wilczek: wyklikaj
<Wizard> но думаю, что он немного понимает
<Wizard> cześć julek
<Wizard> przyłączasz się do konspiracji?
<julek> Wizard: czytam, ale nie chce mi sie pisac:)
<julek> a i ruski slabo znam, to sie kompromitowac nie bede:)
<sysek> Wilczek: а это сюприз  ;)
<Wilczek> Używa ktoś Xfce?
<Wilczek> Mam kłopot z Kadu
<Wizard> uże niet
<Wilczek> Okropnie wygląda
<Wilczek> Nie wiem jak to naprawić
<DaZ> zawwsze wygląda
<DaZ> :f
<Wizard> :D
<Ozil> qt config
<Wizard> Ozil: kadu jest zjebane, i samo ustawia
<Ozil> lub qt settings
<Wilczek> Jedyny sposób jaki odkryłem to instalacja gnome-shell i odinstalowanie, ale instaluje Unity przy okazji i robi syf
<Wilczek> Ozil: Nie pomaga
<Ozil> no t opidgin
<DaZ> a zdefiniuj zle wyglada
<DaZ> :f
<Ozil> to*
<DaZ> czy tam okropnie.
<sysek> ja to sie boje zrobic upgrejd z lts do lts, ciekawe czy jakies mega kwiatki beda :(
<Wilczek> Ozil: Nie
<DaZ> wytnie ci wszystkie partycje :f
<julek> DaZ: jego znajomi wstawiaja durne opisy i sie lista rozjezdza:)
<sysek> DaZ: :(
<DaZ> no, bo teraz to limit nawet maja wiekszy i pionowe opisy
<DaZ> !!!1
<julek> jeden
<DaZ> ano jeden
 * julek znowu kupil kilka plyt
<DaZ> eh\
<sysek> zippa uciekl
<sysek> :(
<DaZ> rusofile pewnie nie wiedzą gdzie w internetach lezy jakas dobra kniga do opanowania zasad tego jezyka coby jako tako pisać? [;
<sysek> DaZ: nie wiemy :P
<DaZ> a idzcie.
<sysek> kup sobie
<Wilczek> DaZ: Jak znajdziesz to podeślij
<Wilczek> :)
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/derp.jpeg
<DaZ> w takich dla amerykanow pisza na przykład to
<termi> hmm brak pliku fstab to moze byc problem?
<DaZ> coby szok kulturowy wschodnich barbarzyncow ich nie przygniotl [;
<GriGi> DaZ, ubuntu używasz a z dropboxa linkami zarzucasz :P Ja tam całkowicie zamieniłem go na UbuntuOne
<DaZ> |ze czego uzywam?
<DaZ> zaraz ja ciebie zaczne obrazac :f
<DaZ> ubuntuone to kupa poza ubuntu, a jeszcze wieksza kupa poza ubuntu i poza kde.
<Wizard> DaZ: obrażasz uczucia religijne
<DaZ> wróć, poza gnome :f
<Stirlitz> gdzie jest kszysz?!
<m477> ja wiem
<Biszkopcik> za sałatą
<Biszkopcik> idzie zrobic tak by net szedł po wlan0 a wew. siec na eth0 ?
<Stirlitz> route sroute
<Biszkopcik> dokładniej coś?
<Stirlitz> man ip
<Stirlitz> oj chyba mi sie oberwie ;)
<Wizard> Stirlitz++
<Wizard> zesra się, tak powinno się odpowiadać ;)
<Wizard> ludzie nie po to niszczą klawiaturę, żeby many pisać, żeby o nich na ircu gadać
<termi> to co chcecie o pogodzie na ircu rozmawiac?
<zippa> siema znowu
<Ciaho> zippa, masz komputer z tesko?
<zippa> Nie z komputronika
<Wizard> ja też mam z komputronika
<Wizard> DaZ: teraz dajesz serduszko!
<sysek> GriGi: ja tez calkowicie przeszedlem na ubuntuone :)
<zippa> Ubuntu One używam też na telefonie
<Wizard> KUR*A!
<Wizard> KUR*A!
<Wizard> KUR*A!
<sysek> Wizard: co sie stalo :o ?
<Wizard> czy te gnoje od jakiegokolwiek desktopu testują cokolwiek kiedykolwiek?
<Stirlitz> kury mu sie zachciewa
<Wizard> ustawiłem se dwa monitory
<Wizard> jeden nad drugim i tak też skonfigurowałem kde
<Wizard> główny jest ten dolny
<zippa> KDE instaluję jutro po naucę
<Wizard> i tak, maksymalizacja okien działa w 3 dupy, np czasem okno przeskakuje na monitor wyżej, czasem się maksymalizuje tak, że panel je przykrywa
<Wizard> założe się, że jedyna konfiguracja w jakiej to działa, to monitor po lewej/prawej
<sysek> zippa: po czym ?
<Wizard> zaraz jeszcze telewizor podłączę
<Wizard> wtedy pewnie się sypnie
<Wizard> bo 3 monitorów kde już pewnie nie strzyma
<Wizard> ca za chłam
<sysek> hm
<sysek> tak sie zastanawiam
<Wizard> w gnome paski się chowały.. na drugi monitor
<sysek> bo kiedys w filmach to sie smiano z wladzy PRL i w serialach
<Wizard> jak się na tym górnym pasek wsuwał w dół, to wyjeżdżał na tym dolnym ;)
<sysek> ciekawe co by sie stalo, jakby te seriale sie smialy z obecnej wladzy :D
<Wizard> "autoukrywanie", ku*wa ich mać
<sysek> Vorbis^: co tam psujesz :(
<Vorbis^> nudze sie :)
<sysek> Vorbis^: to sesja jest, wiec nie co Ci wyszlo. :D
<Vorbis^> ojtam
<Wizard> do tego ekran dotykowy ocipiał :/
<qrq> Witam
<Wizard> cześć qrq
<qrq> Jak sprawdzic temperaturę CPU korzystając z Ubuntu? :)
<Ashiren> lm_sensors
<qrq> Dzięki :)
<qrq> Zresztą w XFCE jest aplet :)
<qrq> nn52 Haj :D
<nn52> qrq, hej
<julek> nn52: co dzisiaj popsulas?
<nn52> julek, nic
<nn52> huh :D
<nn52> z przyjaciółmi byłam tu i i tam... troche żem pomedytowała xP. A teraz siedze na Notbuku :D
<nn52> a  raczej przed nim.
<sysek> czesc nn52 :)
<nn52> hej sysku
<sysek> jak tam, co tam?
<nn52> czytaj wyżej :>
<nn52> byłam ze znajomymi po mieście pochodzić, a potem w domu pomedytować sobie. ( jak zawsze)
<sysek> to lepiej niz u mnie ;D
<sysek> ja caly dzien sie obijalem ;)
<nn52> sysek,  haha :> .
<sysek> chociaż to szkodliwe, bo jednak wolalbym coś porobić ;)
<nn52> sysek, pochodź , byłam dziś w parku :>
<nn52> w lesie
<sysek> co tak ludzie psiocza na to unity ;O jak testowalem to w sumie mi sie podobalo
<nn52> Unity jest ok
<sysek> nn52: no chyba zaczne tak robic, ksiazka pod pache i bede szedl gdzies poczyatc :)
<sysek> chociaz teraz z ksiazka co czytam to nie za bardzo pod pache
<sysek> bardziej plecak by sie przydal
<sysek> :P
<nn52> sysek, aj tam
<sysek> nn52: no jest mega duza :D
<sysek> ma ponad 1000 stron
<sysek> zabieram sie do przeczytania jej od 2007
<sysek> ;)
<nn52> To wyznacz sobie za zadanie np. przeczytania 100 stron w tydzień, a potem jak się uda, to zwiększaj o 50
<qrq> Dukaj?
<qrq> Dukaj teraz pisze takie obszerne książki :D
<sysek> qrq: dokladnie. Lod Dukaja ;)
<nn52> ja akurat mam co czytać :>
<qrq> Czytałem.
<julek> najlepiej znalezc ciekawa ksiazke;)
<sysek> zabieram sie, zabieram ale zawsze cos innego kupowalem i dupa
<sysek> a teraz postawilem sobie cel, przeczytania jej :D
<julek> ja w tydzien calego wiedzmina przeczytalem
<Wizard> :)
<qrq> Niezły klimat i świetnie rozbudowywany styl.
<Wizard> nieźle
<sysek> julek: wszystkie tomy ?
<julek> nie wiem, czy teraz bym przeczytal, wtedy mi sie podobal
<julek> 5 tomow
<Wizard> mhm
<termi> i tak i tak mistrz i malgorzata jest the best :P
<Wizard> ja teraz pracuję i studiuję, to nie mam czasu na przydatne rzeczy
<Wizard> termi: jest ok
<julek> no juz nie powiem, czy 6, czy 8 dni
<sysek> nie no, wiedzmin ma genialny klimat
<julek> ale jak ksiazka ciekawa+lato+hamak...
<qrq> Najlepiej samemu coś tworzyć :)
<qrq> A nie karmić się :)
<julek> przede wszystkim sapkowski ma swietny styl
<julek> "komu bije dzwon" czytalem tez jakos szybko
<julek> "szwejka":)
<julek> (polecam, ciezko sie oderwac od tych glupot)
<Wizard> julek: ze Szwejka podobała mi się historia wojskowego, który wszystko wszystkim tłumaczył
<julek> heh... ja mam takiego kolege... o podobnych mozliwosciach intelektualnych
<sysek> mowisz o tym Szwejku z Czech ?
<julek> i obronil licencjat z chemii pare dni temu
<julek> no... moze nie pare, konczy sie pazdziernik:P
<qrq> Każdy może sobie wypracować dobry styl , trochę pracy :)
<sysek> mam gdzies 2 tomy szwejka, stare wydanie, kiedys mi babcia dala :)
<julek> swietna ksiazka
<sysek> qrq: ale trzeba miec tez duza wiedze
<Wizard> "i dostał 10 lat, bo powiedział, że musiał przykryć portret cesarza, bo na niego muchy srały"
<qrq> sysek Jaką zaś wiedzę?
<julek> a jesli chodzi o takie z wciagajaca fabula, to polecam forsyth'a
<julek> bez ' chyba nie wiem...
<sysek> qrq: no, czytajac Lod Dukaja to mi mozg wybucha. tak genialnie pisze, ze to szok. ja bym tak np. nie napisal ;)
<sysek> wiesz, i zalezy tez co chcesz pisac
<qrq> sysek Bo jego styl to wynik wielu lat pracy.
<qrq> Od razu Rzymu nie zbudowano.
<sysek> wieem :)
<sysek> ogolnie
<sysek> to teraz czekam na Pana Lodowego Ogrodu
<sysek> mialo byc na jesieni, ale niestety przeniesli na wiosne :(
<qrq> Ale są no Strugaccy.
<qrq> Np Strugaccy.
<qrq> Którzy styl mają łopatologiczny.
<qrq> A sprzedawali się naprawdę nieźle.
<qrq> I znani na całym świecie.
<sysek> hm.. z rosyjskich to znam tylko Głuchowskieg i Łukjajenke
<qrq> Głuchowski to teraz majątek zrobił na licencji Metra :)
<sysek> oj tak
<sysek> druga czesc przeczytalem po rosyjsku
<sysek> zanim byla w polsce :D
<sysek> slyszales w ogole historie pierwszej czesci ?
<qrq> Nie czytałem.
<sysek> szkoda, mnie wciagnelo totalnie
<sysek> uwielbiam Moskwe, a jeszcze klimat jak z fallouta dodaje smaczku
<qrq> Nie lubię tego typu literatury.
<qrq> Podoba mi się proza poetycka.
<qrq> Thomas , Browning.
<sysek> ja preferuje sf ;)
<sysek> szczegolnie polskie
<qrq> Lema czytałem Solaris i
<qrq> Eden?
<qrq> Tak to się chyba nazywało :)
<sysek> chyba tak ;)
<qrq> Nie podobało mi się w każdym razie :)
<qrq> Chociaż czytałem to mając 13 lat.
<qrq> Także mogłem mieć nieco ograniczoną percepcję :)
<termi> 13 lat to za moody na jego ksiazki
<julek> a ja wlasnie czytam "niezwyciezonego" lema
<termi> mody
<julek> krotka historyjka, taka na raz, ale co zauwazylem ciekawego - bledy
<qrq> Ekranizacja Tarkowskiego bardziej mi się podoba :)
<julek> "niezwyciezony" pisze sie razem
<julek> a w ksiazce pare razy natknalem sie na "nie glupi", "nie maly" itd
<julek> a w ogole to imo zachwyt lemem (szczegolnie po jego smierci) jest troche przesadny
<jacekowski> pierdolisz
<jacekowski> lem nawet za zycia znal sie na tym co robil
<julek> moze i zgrabne historyjki, ale w sumie dosyc proste, przewidywalne, a ta filozofia to czesto jest jedynie dobudowana przez czytelnikow
<julek> jak do wladcy pierscieni
<termi> julek: ty chyba o innym Lemie rozmawiasz
<sysek> a, ide spac
<sysek> dobranoc wszystkim ;)
<julek> jacekowski: hmm... nie o to chodzi...
<julek> jacekowski: lem opisuje jakies urzadzenia, procesy itd i widac, ze wie co to jest, to nie sa niby jakies "bulbulatory"
<julek> np. widac, ze slyszal o antymaterii i uzywa tego pojecia z jakas swiadomoscia
<julek> podobno na zachodzie kiedys mysleli, ze te ksiazki pisze naukowiec
<julek> ale to nie o to chodzi... fabula nie jest jak u forsytha, czy folleta
<jacekowski> Wizard: ty sie zachowuj do starszych
<nn52> mam pytanko , religia w szkołach jest obowiązkowa??.
<Wilku> nn52: W pewnym sensie, jeśli jesteś niewierząca, to musisz wtedy chodzić na etykę
<Wizard> jacekowski: a ty się naucz mówić po polsku :D
<Wizard> Wilku: lol
<Wizard> jak ja chodziłem, to nie było etyki
<Wizard> bynajmniej w mojej szkole
<Wizard> więc ci co nie chodzili, mieli przerwę na obiad
<nn52> Wilku nie ja! , tylko siostrza, bo w jej szkole niema religii/etyki, ale przenosze ją do innego szkoły i tak wypalili że RELIGIA liczy się do średniej o.O
<Wilku> O.o
<buun> krótka piłka, jeżeli zainstaluje ubuntu 11.10, usune unity i wrzuce gnome3 i bede korzystał z gnome fallback mode, to indicator będzie działć?
<Wizard> w dupach się przewraca tym chorym katolikom
<julek> Wizard: ja bylem w liceum z religii wyrzucony:)
<Wizard> buun: krótka piłka, nie wiem
<Wilku> Xd
<nn52> Wilku, w sęk w tym że ona nie Chrześcijanka ..., jak i ja :>
<julek> Wizard: i to nie za jakies prostactwo (ktorego nie znosze)
<Wizard> julek++
<julek> (zakladanie kosza na glowe itp)
<nn52> więc po co ma chodzić na religię ( Chrześcijaństwo) skoro nie jest w niej wychowywana ....
<Wizard> nn52: jej sprawa
<julek> tylko, ze czasem sie wdawalem w jakies dyskusje:)
<Wizard> na pewno nie nasza
<julek> ale wtedy chyba bylem buntownikiem, teraz mi sie niew chce:)
<Wizard> ja uważam, że religia powinna być zabroniona (publicznie)
<julek> Wizard: moim zdaniem tez
<jacekowski> pedalowanie tez
<Wizard> w domu niech se nawet czczą Święte Żarówki
<nn52> Wizard, a co załarwi niepełnoletnie 13 letnie dziecko? i twierdzieć "jej sprawa" ignorancie?
<Wizard> jacekowski: prawda
<Wizard> nn52: na pewno nie moja sprawa ;)
<nn52> W szkołach nie powinnp być religie
<Wizard> też jestem tego zdania
<nn52> religi
<Wilku> jacekowski: ...
<Wizard> Wilku: nie zaczynaj
<julek> i w ogole za bzdure uwazam, ze ochrzczone noworodki nazywa sie katolikami (wyznawcami katolicyzmu?)
<Wizard> Wilku: to nasze zdanie, do którego mamy prawo
<Wizard> dobrze, kończmy już
<m477> :-)
<nn52> julek, dokładnie.... ja zostałam tzw. Katoliczką  z wyboru metki , ale to ja decyduje jaka religie mi leży
<Wizard> niech każdy to rozstrzygnie u siebie w domu
<Wilku> Wizard: nie zaczynam
<Tyczek_> Stirlitz: Gdzie masz małpę?
<Wizard> najlepiej przez podracie biblii i spalenie krzyża :)
<Tyczek_> :S
<julek> nn52: 99
<julek> nn52: 99% sie nad tym w ogole nie zastanawia - tak ma byc
<nn52> julek, a możesz rozwinąć swą wypowiedź?
<julek> nn52: wcisnelo mi sie:)
<nn52> julek, Spoko :>
<julek> w ogole wiekszosc katolikow to praktykujacy niewierzacy
<nn52> julek, zauwarz że sporo ludzi się 'odwaraca' od kościoła :D
<qrq> To że ktoś wierzy w kozę mówiącą ludzkim głosem która orbituje wokół jednej z planet w kosmosie to ma do tego prawo.
<termi> Wizard: patrz pirv :P
<Wilku> Stirlitz, Quintasan_: melina jeszcze żyje?
<dweller> qrq: sami się  nie odwracają, tylko Kosciół temu winny jest :>
<julek> wiesz... mnie tam draznia tacy mlodziency, co sie niby odwracaja, bo religia to mohery i obciach
<julek> nn52: to nie sa "racjonalisci", tylko zwykle ignoranci
<nn52> julek, i kksięża w budelach
<Wizard> julek: ja mam podstawy
<nn52> julek, i księza w burdelach , z wielkim basem  , ze Maybahem
<Wizard> oraz kilka lat przemyśleń
<jacekowski> nn52: a co masz do burdeli?
<nn52> Skoro tak się prezentują Księza , dodatkowo nikt nie przestrzega przykazań.....
<nn52> jacekowski, że przechodząc obok niego na Wielkopolskiej często widzę księży tam wchodzących lub wychodzących
<jacekowski> no i
<Tyczek_> Ksiądz też człowiek .D:
<jacekowski> ksiadz tez ma prawo
<qrq> Kościół katolicki to wylęgarnia seksualnych dewiantów.
<nn52> jacekowski, ale skoro zobowięzył się do celibatu, niech teraz cierpi
<Wilku> nn52: O.o nie wierzę
<julek> qrq: ++
<jacekowski> ale po co
<nn52> jacekowski, nie trolluj
<nn52> Wilku, uwierz... taki widoczki w Krakowie ( rodzinne miasto)
<jacekowski> ty trolujesz, burdele sa dla ludzi
<Wizard> hmm, ksiądz też człowiek
<Wizard> ja tam nie mam nic przeciwko
<nn52> jacekowski, a co robi tam ksiądz? Chyba nie święci burdelu co ?.
<jacekowski> korzysta
<Wizard> lepiej, żeby szedł na dziwki, nież gwałcił dzieci
<qrq> Wszystko byłoby OK gdyby nie fakt że księża katoliccy mają wpływ na wychowanie dzieci
<jacekowski> Wizard: a to akurat z dupy argument
<julek> Wizard: tylko niech nie udaja swietych:)
<nn52> jacekowski, idąc na księdza zobowiązujesz się celibatu , czyli zero piepszenia i kobiet...
<jacekowski> qrq: e ze co
<qrq> jacekowski A nie mają?
<nn52> masz  być sługa bożym i nauczać
<Wizard> ej dobra, idę, bo nie lubię takich dyskusji
<qrq> :D
<qrq> W celibacie żyją , konia biją i taki dają przykład.
<jacekowski> qrq: wedlug ostatnich numerkow jakie widzialem, 20% sie przyznalo do korzystania z burdelu
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak przelaczalem programy, to byla o lemie dyskusja
<nn52> na dodatek siostry  zakonnego w pociągach , w Internicty myślałam że uszy zwiędną..... nie mówie o nadmiernym spozywaniu alkocholu...
<jacekowski> qrq: co oznacza 1 na 5
<jacekowski> qrq: przynajmniej
<jacekowski> qrq: ktorzy tez maja wplyw na dzieci
<nn52> ktoś napisał że katolicyzm  ,to mochery  i że siara
<jacekowski> qrq: prostytucja to usluga jak kazda inna
<nn52> mochery często same klną i rzucają mięsem i mają czelność wygarniać młodzieży że oni klną...
<jacekowski> jedni pracuja rekami, inni czyms innym
<qrq> Ten sztuczny aseksualizm jest niebezpieczny.
<julek> mohery to fanatyczki, one sie nie zastanawiaja
<julek> jesli maja sie tluc z policjantami w obronie krzyza to sie tluka
<qrq> Protestanccy pastorzy jakoś mogą normalnie.
<julek> i tu wlasciwie juz bez roznicy, czy to krzyz, czy jakas  deska
<qrq> Jak widzę katolickiego księdza który uczy dzieci to na wymioty mnie zbiera :)
<julek> :)
<nn52> qrq, ja uważam że religie powinny być nauczane w świętych miejscach , anie w szkołąch
<jacekowski> a co w tym zlego?
<jacekowski> nn52: a czemu?
<qrq> To tak jakby gej uczył jak żyć dziecko.
<nn52> tak jak mnie  uczyłą siostra zakonna w Kościele
<jacekowski> religia moglaby byc obowiazkowym przedmiotem
<Zblakany> qrq: dobry dowcip ;-P
<nn52> jacekowski, a dlatego że w tefdy religie traktuje się poważnie
<jacekowski> problemem w polsce jest to ze to nie jest religia
<jacekowski> tylko indoktrynacja katolicka
<qrq> Zblakany Mówię poważnie.
<Zblakany> jacekowski: weź skończ z tym tematem ;-P
<julek> ja tez sie zamykam, meczy mnie ta dyskusja
<jacekowski> qrq: jehowie czy jacys tam tak maja
<nn52> i ja też ide, co do jedzienia sobie zrobić
<qrq> Która do niczego nie dąży :)
<m477> módlmy się
<dweller> jacekowski: ja nie miałem indoktrynacji ;f
<julek> jacekowski: swiadkowie jehowy przynajmniej znaja pismo
<qrq> Drugą sprawą jest że państwo sponsoruje to.
<Zblakany> qrq: nie to miałem na myśli, homoseksualizm nie jest naturalny
<julek> jacekowski: nie sa ignorantami... tacy niegrozni fanatycy
<m477> Zblakany: a jaki?
<jacekowski> a bo ja wiem czy fanatycy
<Wilku> Zblakany: jak to nie?
<m477> homogeniczny pewnie
<qrq> A później dziwić się że psycholodzy nie mają pracy :)
<julek> ja kiedys czytalem ta lewacka gazete "fakty i mity", co teraz jej redaktor bezczelny jest poslem - tam byla masa ciekawych historyjek, co tydzien nowa porcja:)
<qrq> A to oni powinni prowadzić zajęcia z pogranicza etyki w szkołach.
<qrq> A nie księża religii.
<Zblakany> m477: a jest? gdyby był, to natura nie stworzyła by dwóch płci ;-)
<m477> lol
<Zblakany> ale to tylko teoria ewolucji, możesz ją ignorować :-P
<julek> jacekowski: fanatycy... biora ta ksiazke doslownie, wiec jak to nazwac?
<Zblakany> weź poleruj sobie z kolegą miecz i spróbuj przedłużyć gatunek ...
<Wilku> Zblakany: to skąd się wziął?
<m477> od boga
<Wizard> ...
<Zblakany> kurwa następny ...
<Zblakany> wybacz Wizard, że klnę, ale czytać się ich nie da
<m477> nie klnij
<m477> to wyjdz
<Zblakany> nie masz żadnego dowodu na to, że życie pochodzi od jakiegokolwiek boga
<Wilku> Zblakany: gatunku nie przedłużamy, ale tylko jedna opcja nie musi być naturalna
<m477> ;d
<Zblakany> więc nie wypisuj herezji
<qrq> Zblakany :D
<m477> jaka napina
<Wizard> ej dobra
<Zblakany> Wilku: gdyby ludzie tak do tego podchodzili, to nadal byśmy palili takich, jak Ty na stosach ;-)
<Wizard> ustalmy kilka rzeczy
<m477> Wizard: czemu nie kikujesz
<Wizard> coby nie było, poglądy Wizarda
<qrq> Bóg jest jeden , a imię jego Palikot.
<Wizard> a tak
<m477> Panie moderatorze
<Wizard> więc poglądy Wizarda
<Wizard> 1. homoseksualizm to choroba i powinna być leczona
<Wizard> 2. religia to zło i powinna zostać zabroniona
<Wizard> 3. teoria ewolucji jest bardzo prawdopodobna, a na pewno bardziej prawdopodobna niż jakiś tam bóg
<Zblakany> Wizard: brak argumentów, czy co?
<m477> kogo to obchodzi?
<Wizard> nikogo
<m477> to po co piszesz ;)
<qermit> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> ale streściłem w 3 zdaniach, żeby się nei produkować jak wy i uciąć temat
<m477> jeszcze tak z ciekawosci, jakbys leczyl homoseksualizm?
<Wizard> cześć qermit
<qrq> Wizard Homoseksualizm nie jest chorobą tylko zaburzeniem seksualnym.
<Zblakany> m477: co wyście ćpali dzisiaj?
<Wizard> m477: nie wiem, cyckami? EOT
<m477> LOL
<qermit> Wizard: zmodyfikował bym 2 punkt twoich poglądów
<m477> ok
<qrq> Wizard A zabranianie czegokolwiek jest żadnym rozwiązaniem :)
<Wizard> ty se modyfikuj nawet deskę klozewtową, to są moje poglądy i nic nie będę modyfikował
<Zblakany> qrq: tylko dlatego, że garstka starych za przeproszeniem pierdzieli w kitlach nie miała w latach 80 dość jaj, by uznać to za chorobę i pod naciskiem opinii publicznej orzekli, że jest to zaburzenie seksualne ...
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> Zblakany: odwrotnie
<Zblakany> To nie jest normalne. Kropka.
<m477> Wizard: troche sredniowieczna metoda, moze lepiej odrazu kogos takiego na stosie spalic
<Wizard> w latach 80 skreślono homoseksualizm z listy chorób, pod naciskiem środowisk różowych
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie wierze ze za sto lat wyrosnie mi z chomika aligator albo z dupy fortepian, zabronisz mi tak mowic?
<qermit> ja moge wam powiedzieć moje poglądy
<qrq> Zblakany Nie jest , ale jak ktoś chce tak zyć to niech sobie tak żyje.
<BlessJah> pije do zabraniania religii, nie ewolucji
<Wizard> BlessJah: nie
<Zblakany> qrq: ja nie zabraniam nikomu tak żyć
<Zblakany> zwróć na to uwagę ;-)
<m477> amen.
<Zblakany> stwierdzam fakt, że jest to choroba i nie jest to normalne :-P
<m477> śmieszne
<m477> na jakiej podstawie to stwierdzasz?
<qermit> 1) homoseksualizm to zło i powinno się palić za to ludzi na stosie
<qrq> Dżizas.
<qermit> 2) Wilku ma szczęście że jestem wierzący i palenie na stosie uważam za zło
<Zblakany> qermit na prezydenta! o! O!
<julek> mnie tam te parady sodomitow draznia
<qrq> Już tak próbowano.
<qrq> I nic z tego nie wyszło.
<qermit> 3) skoro nie można palić na stosie, to trzeba ich leczyć nogą od krzesła
<julek> tak samo jak jakis biedron, mowiacy, ze to naturalne i normalne
<qrq> Dla niego.
<BlessJah> Wizard: po co prowadzic swiete wojny o to od ktorej strony powinno sie zaczynac spozywanie jajka na miekko
<Zblakany> qrq: przejdź na islam i spróbuj u nich być homoseksualistą ;-)
<julek> qermit: kosciol nie potepia palenia na stosie i w ogole kary smierci
<qrq> Zblakany Wystarczy że pojedziesz do Turcji.
<qrq> Pełno gejów.
<qrq> Muzułmanów.
<qermit> julek: jest napisane "kochaj bliźniego swego"
<m477> haaha
<m477> selfown
<Zblakany> qermit: nie jest napisane, jak ;-)
<qermit> Zblakany: dlatego myślę że nogą od krzesła wystarczy
<qrq> Nie ma to jak egoizm.
<m477> trzeba zmienic na ' nie pożadaj męża blizniego swego'
<julek> qermit: jest napisane: jesli twoja reka namawia cie do zlego to ja utnij
<qrq> I brak współczucia.
<Zblakany> może być członek, może być noga od krzesła, może być kawałek metalu kalibru 0.45 cala typu NATO ;-)
<julek> qermit: a w starym testamencie to otwarcie namawiaja do mordowania niewierzacych
<qrq> -_-
<julek> a jesli chodzi o "chrzescijanskie" rozumienie moralnosci, to w ogole pomine milczeniem
<m477> masz cos?
<julek> pogadajmy o czyms innym... qrq: kupilem dzisiaj "the wall" na winylu:)
<qrq> Nie lubię The Wall.
<qrq> Mało muzyki.
<julek> qrq: ale znasz;)
<julek> kupilem tez inne, ktorych nie znasz pewnie, wiec sie nie chwale:)
<qrq> Czyli?
<julek> moze znasz "astigmatic" Krzysztofa Komedy
<julek> no i "Journeyman" claptona
<qrq> Nie przepadam za nimi :)
<qrq> Zbyt lightowe.
<julek> a... no i "chariots of fire" Vangelisa kupilem
<qrq> Dżizas.
<qrq> Score do Blade Runnera jest świetny.
<nn52> <Zblakany> qermit: nie jest napisane, jak ;-)| Jak siebie samego pierdoło...
<qrq> Ale reszta albumów jak dla mnie to mocno zahacza o kicz.
<termi> ale tematy poruszacie
<Zblakany> nn52: weź przeczytaj następną wypowiedź ;-)
<julek> qrq: "chariots of fire" jest ladny...
<nn52> nn52, wyciało mi
<Zblakany> ja osobiście preferowałbym sposób ostatni :-)
<julek> a plyta byla w idealnym stanie:P
<julek> wiec wzialem;)
<qrq> julek Spróbuj Blade Runner Retirement Edition.
<julek> qrq: szukalem, juz pisalem
<julek> pisales
<julek> znajde...:)
<julek> ale generalnie soundtrack (i film) znam
<qrq> Tylko 2 pierwsze płyty.
<nn52> Ciekawsza jest religie miłości :>
<qrq> Reszta to fanmade.
<qrq> julek Oryginalny soundtrack zawiera 30% muzyki z filmu.
<nn52> propo filmów , iglądał ktoś nowych Transformersów/
<nn52> ?
<qrq> Dżizas.
<julek> nn52: milcz i nie przeszkadzaj
<qrq> To przecież Kaszana jest.
<nn52> julek, to była groźba?
<qrq> Emmerich i Bay to okrutnie tandetne filmy robią :)
<termi> http://moto.allegro.pl/ShowItem2.php/run?item=1880990309&beta=1
<termi> nn52: ja ogladalem
<nn52> termi, jak ci się podobał?. wg. był świetny , ale uwżam że poprzednia częsć  była dużo lepsza.
<nn52> wg. mnie,
<qrq> Christopher Nolan ich miażdży.
<termi> mam takie same zdanie
<qrq> Zdmuchuje ich jednym pierdem.
<termi> qrq: podaj tytul
<qrq> Incepcja , Dark Knight
<termi> incepcja sie zgodze
<qrq> Bay wogóle nie potrafi budować tempa.
<qrq> Emmerich również.
<qrq> Pomijając fakt że scenariusze mają tandetne.
<qrq> A budowanie tempa w Incepcji , szczególnie pod koniec to majstersztyk.
<julek> posluchajcie sobie soundtracku z "gods and generals:
<julek> Randy'ego edelmana
<julek> i w ogole innych jego kompozycji
<BlessJah> hum... nie kojarzy ktos filmu moze, podobny do niekonczacej sie opowiesci i nieco do alicji w krainie charow, glowna bohaterka jest dziewczyna, podrozoje po fantastycznym swiecie
<termi>  cos wiecej?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: his dark materials
<BlessJah> z motywow ktore pamietam, przez okna widziala wlasny pokoj, ale dziewczyna ktora w nim zamieszkala klocila sie z jej ojcem
<jacekowski> a to nie
<BlessJah> no i byl motyw z ksiazka, w ktorej zapisane byly przyszle wydarzenia
<BlessJah> w sumie nie wydarzenia, hinty
<jacekowski> wiecej cos
<jacekowski> jakie to stare okolo
<termi> cos mi sie z narnia to kojazy :)
<BlessJah> np otoczona przez kotostwory czyta, ze kartki ksiazki sie lepia jak cukierki, po czym je wyrywa i koty sobie zaklejaja pyski
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie starsze niz 10 lat
<BlessJah> 5-10 lat
<BlessJah> byly tez dwa splecione lewitujace olbrzymy, od ktorych dostala jakas skrzynke, babcia, ktora sie kotami opiekowala, jakies takie golemy poruszajace sie na 4 lapach z mozliwoscia latania i smiesznymi "ptasimi" dziobami
<BlessJah> dzioby byly doczepiane i czasem sie przestawialy
<m477> opisujesz tripa?
<BlessJah> m477: film, ktorego spory kawalek widzialem kilka lat temu
<BlessJah> problem w tym, ze nawet nie wiem co w google wpisac, zeby go odnalezc
<julek> m477: dlugi trip... nawet nie potrafi okreslic kiedy to bylo
<BlessJah> a to co najlepiej zapamietalem, to klimat filmu
<julek> 5, czy 10 lat
<m477> julek: zawiesił mu się
<termi> BlessJah: a jakis aktor ci zapadl w pamieci z nazwy?
<BlessJah> nigdy aktorow nie kojarzylem
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Give_Yourself_Goosebumps#List_of_Give_Yourself_Goosebumps_books
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3sueulh> (at en.wikipedia.org)
<jacekowski> to
<jacekowski> byly filmy na podstawie tego
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jakie filmy? pisze z komorki ale szukam, bo w koncu mam jakis trop
<julek> masz jakis trip?;)
<termi> BlessJah: moze to byl Zoty kompas?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: pod tym samym tytulem
<jacekowski> termi: to na pewno nie to
<jacekowski> i to nie jest zloty kompas
<BlessJah> nie, to nie byl zloty kompas
<jacekowski> tylko his dark materials
<m477> nie ma na filmwebie takiego filmu
<jacekowski> i juz to wspomnialem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: under the magicians spell pasowaloby
<BlessJah> nie moge dotrzec do filmu
<BlessJah> google zwraca tylko ksiazki
<termi> ano
<termi> youtube popatrz
<jacekowski> imdb popacz
<jacekowski> goosebumps
<jacekowski> samo
<termi> hmm serial?
<BlessJah> raczej nie serial
<BlessJah> ale nie wykluczam
<jacekowski> to taki filmowy serial
<jacekowski> ekranizacja ksiazek
<jacekowski> a tych ksiazek bylo kilka
<julek> cos jak filmy ze stevenem segalem?
<julek> niby filmy, a jak serial
<termi> kurna wlaczylem sobie boot repair i juz 2h sie robi
<termi> a propo seriali house sezon 8 startuje :)
<dweller> southpark jest nowy
<julek> widzialem 1 odcinek house'a
<m477> lol
<BlessJah> kurde czemu w zdjeciach na imdb sa okladki
<dweller> a nie jakies housy
<m477> termi: jestes b.na bieżąco
<BlessJah> chce sceny z filmu, nie okladki ksiazek
<julek> ide se
<termi> m477: no wiesz nie zawsze sie wszytko wie :P
<julek> papatki, jak mawia moja kolezanka
<m477> od tego jest internet
<termi> m477: ostatnimy czasy bylem zajety przeprowadzka
<termi> i nie w glowie mi bylo sledzenie
<termi> internetu
<termi> :P
<jacekowski> termi: juz byly 3 odcinki
<termi> gdzie?
<jacekowski> w USA
<termi> :)
<jacekowski> http://epguides.com/House/
<jacekowski> 155    8-01      HOU-801   03/Oct/11   Twenty Vicodin  [Recap] [Trailer]
<jacekowski> 156    8-02      HOU-802   10/Oct/11   Transplant  [Recap] [Trailer]
<jacekowski> 157    8-03      HOU-803   17/Oct/11   Charity Case  [Recap] [Trailer]
<BlessJah> na pewno to jest to?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<BlessJah> mam watpliwosci (po czesci dlatego ze z komorki pisze i nie mam jak sprawdzic)
<BlessJah> prawie na pewno nie to
<termi> BlessJah: :)
<dweller> na eztv.it zobaczcie
<termi> po czym tak stwierdzasz
<BlessJah> dotarlem do filmu z ozywionymi lalkami (tymi od brzuchomowcow)
<BlessJah> znam film (brrr... chodzace lalki nadal robia wrazenie na mnie)
<BlessJah> to chyba z tej samej serii co "nauczycialka zjadla moja prace domowa"
<termi> jacekowski: ty ogldasz housa?
<BlessJah> cos w stylu opowiesci z krypty (taka kreskowka)
<jacekowski> termi: sciagam
<jacekowski> ogladac nie mialem czasu od polowy 6 sezonu
<dweller> to coś jak ja
<termi> w takim razie cofam pytanie
<termi> :)
<termi> bo chcialem zapytac o ost odcinek 7 sezonu
<jacekowski> a co chcesz wiedziec
<m477> w 8 sezonie house wychodzi z wieznia, forman jest kierownikiem szpitala
<termi> no bo ostatni odcinek 7 sezonu pamietam jak house wjechau autem w dom tej cuddy
<termi> i uciekl
<termi> i pozniej mi sie troszke opuscilo i nie pameitm a zcy to ost odcinek 7 sezonu czy nie
<dweller> [spoiler alert]
<termi> m477: nie opowiadaj :)
<m477> ;]
<sysek> i spac nie mgoe
<sysek> :/
<termi> sysek: nie wnikamy czego nie mozesz o tej porze ;)
<BlessJah> kurcze, nawet jak lalka siedzi i sie nie rusza, to jest straszne
<sysek> say what nigga?
<termi> BlessJah: ale o czym ty mowisz tearz
<termi> teraz?
<sysek> termi: czasami czlowiek po prostu nie moze zasnac
<BlessJah> termi: night of living dummies
<termi> sysek: to nie spij :)
<sysek> kiedy ja wlasnie chce isc spac
<sysek> :P
<termi> ale nie mozesz wiec nie oszukuj sam siebie :)
<termi> BlessJah: cos czuje ze tego filmu twojego nie znajdziemy
<BlessJah> teraz nie
<BlessJah> termi: kurcze, scena z wywolywaniem zdjec, pamietam ja
<BlessJah> to jest horror, a nie jakies tam ulice wiazow
<termi> ten film ktorego szukasz to horror?
<termi> myslalem ze jakies przygodowe fantasty
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> przygodowe fantasy, ale z komorki nie znajde tego
<dweller> ;f
<BlessJah> a znalazlem night of living dummies
 * dweller The Doors - The End at Clementine
<dweller> nie jestem pewien czy nie mam winyli The Doors w domu
<termi> BlessJah: moze to http://www.stopklatka.pl/film/film.asp?fi=38270 :)
<m477> napewno ..
<BlessJah> raczej nie
<BlessJah> to bylo czyste fantasy
<termi> BlessJah: to nie bykl czasem LAbirynt Fauna?
<termi> to napewno to
<termi> ide spac :)
<m477> BlessJah: http://1.fwcdn.pl/ph/29/08/202908/219409.1.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-15
<m477> ;D
<m477> a czego sie tu spodziewales?
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<zasek> mieliscie kidys problemy z pobieraczek.pl?
<ftpd> A po co z czegoś takiego korzystać?
<zasek> no bo sie dalem nabrac na to
<zasek> raczej nie kozystalem tylko sie zarejestrowalem i chca teraz kase
<bastetmilo> zasek: http://di.com.pl/news/46703,0,Bedzie_pozew_zbiorowy_przeciwko_Pobieraczekpl_Tego_nie_bylo_w_planie_Eller_Service.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cbslod8> (at di.com.pl)
<zasek> spoko
<Ashiren> a tam trzeba podawac imie i nazwisko?
<gjm> \o
<zasek> mozna falszywe
<zasek> podac
<zasek> ale wtedy po IP dojdą
<jacekowski> nie dojda
<jacekowski> bo musieliby udowodonic najpierw ze zostalo popelnione przestepstwo
<ChaosEngine> ja bym ich obśmiał
<ChaosEngine> ewentualnie olał ciepłym moczem
<bastetmilo> wiekszość tak robi
<zasek> wiem
<zasek> a te maile "wezwanie do zapłaty" to pewnie automat wysyla od nich
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> tam sa ludzie co odpisuja
<jacekowski> ja im poodpisywalem
<jacekowski> i mi tez odpisali
<zasek> i jak sie skonczł jacekowski
<zasek> skonczylo
<zasek> zaplaciles czy nie?
<jacekowski> nie
<zasek> aha
<zasek> czyli zostalo tylko czekac az sie sami odwala odemnie
<Quintasan> \
<Quintasan> \o
<gjm> Cześć Quintasan.
<bastetmilo> hej Quintasan
<lisu> re
 * lisu ziewa
<zelas> witam :D
<zelas> jak zrobic skrot do folderu sieciowego na pulpicie albo na pasku szybkiego uruchamiania
<zelas> polaczenie udalo sie zrobic tylko teraz nie wiem jak skrot dac:D
<gjm> Cześć Przekliniak!
<spi> Czesc!
<Psotnick> gjm: co z tego, że dajesz fri dałnlołd, jak i tak nig tego nie chce? :D
<Psotnick> s/nig/nikt/
<gjm> Spadaj ;d
<gjm> 1x ktoś pobrał.
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> Cześć Wizard.
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> o/
<Wizard> Coś mi się popsuło i mi nie wyskakuje okienko, że "są aktualizacje".
<bastetmilo> zepsułeś Ubuntu!
<Wizard> Na to wygląda.
<BlessJah> może nie ma żadnych aktualizacji?
<Wizard> Są.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: a to trudno? :D
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: mnie się nie udało.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: to mało grzebałaś ;p
<BlessJah> Wizard: wcześniej wyskakiwało? u mnie chyba codziennie sprawdzało krytyczne, ale tylko co tydzień informowało o zwykł←ch
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: a po co mam grzebać w działającym systemie?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: żeby popsuć!
 * TheNumb dojrzał do pewnej decyzji
<Wizard> Hmm, W sumie, to nie wiem. Nie chciało mi się aktualizować, to przeinstalowałem do beta2.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: a jak mam pracować na zepsutym systemie?
<Wizard> TheNumb: Dziewczynie o tym opowiedz ;P
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: praca? pfff :D
<TheNumb> Chcem się pozbyć macbooka i kupić normalnego laptopa :<
<Wizard> To macbook jest nienormalny?
<TheNumb> Wizard: powiedzmy ;D
<Wizard> Wyglądał całkiem zwyczajnie, kiedy go ostatnio widziałem.
<BlessJah> mógł od tego czasu spuchnąć i zmutować
<TheNumb> W sensie, że mogę odsprzedać i kupić coś z mocniejszymi bebechami.
<Wizard> TheNumb: I będziesz miał Ubuntu ;)
<bastetmilo> A ja będę miała ssd zamiast nagrywarki w imaku
<TheNumb> Wizard: raczej nie.
<Wizard> Dołączysz do grona szczęśliwych Ubuntkowców.
<TheNumb> Bardziej pArcha
<bastetmilo> > parch
<Wizard> To jeszcze tego nie ogarnęliście?
<Wizard> TheNumb: #archlinux-pl
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie bywam tam.
<gjm> Ogarneliśmy tylko on jakoś dowalił.
<Wizard> Ale ze mnie pies na archowców :D
<Wizard> Działam na nich, jak magnes.
<gjm> Chyba tak.
<Wizard> Ech, wizardzia dola.
<TheNumb> E tam, ja chyba miałem wszystkie popularne dystrybucje.
<TheNumb> pArch jakoś najbardziej mi przypadł po bubuntu.
<Wizard> Ja też, i co?
<Wizard> Dobrze, mnie to nie interesuje.
<Wizard> Jedni lubią ciastka, inni jak im się różne rzeczy w tyłek wkłada :S
<BlessJah> meh, eclipse domaga sie plików ant
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem
<Wizard> O, zresetowano statystyki.
<BlessJah> te z topicu?
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> Albo i nie.
<BlessJah> o.O
<BlessJah> Wizard: piątka
<mobileCookieM> Ja automatyczne aktualizacje wyłączyłem; sprawdzam ręcznie. Dzisiaj było 5, ok. 2 MB.
<BlessJah> o/
<Wizard> W każdym razie kiedyś były gdzieś indziej, a teraz są u ftpd.
<Wizard> mobileCookieM: Ja ryję 12.10, a co ;)
<BlessJah> e, to już dwa miesiace temu
<BlessJah> tamte stare juz sie czesciowo nie generowaly
<qermit> o/
<Wizard> Cześć, qermit
<tajwanuser> cze
<qermit> o/
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> jak kworker rzuca call trace, to zle?
<BlessJah> RIP kthread_data
<jacekowski> zalezy
<jacekowski> pokaz calego oopsa
<BlessJah> jak, mam tylko tyle, co zmiescilo sie na ekranie
<jacekowski> to spanikowalo potem?
<BlessJah> na gorze bylo kworker stack, kilka linijek z jakimis adresami, nizej call trace na caly ekran i na samym dole RIP <adres> kthread_data
<jacekowski> czy co?
<BlessJah> no wlasnie nie spanikowalo
<BlessJah> calkowicie odmowilo wspolpracy
<jacekowski> no to w dmesgu powinno byc wiecej
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> zrob zdjecie
<jacekowski> i wrzuc gdzies
<BlessJah> za pozno
<BlessJah> niedobry, wylaczyl mi sysrq przy ktoryms upgrejdzie
<BlessJah> przypadkiem odpalilem dwa razy skrypt ktory mial przelaczyc RFKILL, potem machnac ifconfig, iwconfig, wpa_supplicant i dhcpcd
<BlessJah> posypal sie momentalnie, wiec do wpa pewnie nie doszedl, o ile to bylo przyczyna
<panspinacz> niemożliwe
<panspinacz> eh, przewinąłem w góre
<panspinacz> >:
<panspinacz> musze sobie jakiś notyfikator do tego zrobić
<Voldenet> 1st
<qermit> srast
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-16
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<zasek> dobry
<Leon> hi
<zelas> witam
<zelas> nie poradzilem sobie ze zrobieniem skrotu do folderu w sieci;/
<zelas> aktywator pod lokalizacje pokazywal mi blad ze katalog nie jest katalogiem... i
<zelas> jakies dobre rady?
<DeXTeD> skrót robiłeś za pomocą pliku *.desktop?
<Mlne> siemanko, ja trochę poza ubuntu, czy jest tutaj na kanale jakiś literat?
<Mlne> lub maniak książki
<bastetmilo> jest
<Mlne> kto orientuje się w tytułach i autorach
<Mlne> potrzebuję największego dzieła literackiego jakie stworzył człowiek
<Mlne> i nie mogę tego nigdzie znaleźć
<Mlne> chodzi mi o wzór literacki
<bastetmilo> w sensie objętościowo?
<Mlne> "książka perfekcyjna"
<Mlne> nie
<Mlne> w sensie treści literackiej
<bastetmilo> Mlne: ale nie ma czegoś takiego IMO
<Mlne> niekoniecznie pod względem bestsellerowym
<bastetmilo> nie ma
<Mlne> bastetmilo a co przyprawia o palpitację serca doktorów/profesorów filologii polskiej?
<Mlne> tylko w pozytywnym sensie
<Mlne> co ich wzrusza, jaki tytuł
<bastetmilo> Pewnie Ulisses
<Mlne> mnie osobiście o poprawie rzeczypospiltej bardzo się podoba
<Mlne> ale nie ma audiobooka tego xD
<Mlne> ogólnie potrzebuję tytułu, który będę mógł sobie włączyć w formie audiobooka/ebooka odczytanego przez syntezator na noc, bo cierppię na bezsenność to chcę jakoś spożytkować marnowany czas
<Mlne> czyli Ulisses
<Mlne> dzięki
<Mlne> no to lecę i jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc bastetmilo
<Mlne> bastetmilo jesteś jeszcze?
<bastetmilo> tak
<bastetmilo> nie podszedł Ci Ulisses? ;)
<Mlne> potrzebuję jeszcze popularnego dzieła islandzkiego pisarza/pisarki i dzieła fabularnego/beletrystyki, które opisuje wydarzenia w czasach wikingów z zachowaniem właściwych temu okresowi i wikingom faktów historycznych
<Mlne> nie, ulisses już pobrany i wgrany na płytę
<Mlne> siedzi w wieży i czeka na noc
<Mlne> niemniej podoba mi się islandia i wikingowie, więc chciałbym o tym miejscu i tych ludziach posłuchać
<Mlne> niekoniecznie to muszą być książki dokumentalne
<Mlne> ważne żeby były osadzone w tamych czasach i okolicach
<bastetmilo> Kalevala
<bastetmilo> no dobra, żartowałam
<Mlne> a ja już zacząłem szukać xD
<Mlne> to jakaś książka o runach napisana przez fina
<bastetmilo> lol.
<Mlne> xD
<Mlne> fińska mitologia
<Mlne> nada się, ale nie ma ani audiobooka ani ebooka, a nie znam fińskiego żeby sobie przetłumaczyć ^^
<Mlne> posłucham po fińsku ;)
<Mlne> a coś z islandii masz?
<bastetmilo> Nie. Tylko kryminały czytam stamtąd
<Mlne> a kto pisze te kryminały?
<Mlne> bo może się nadadzą
<Mlne> ostatnio czytałem bułgarski kryminał o śmierci w polu
<Mlne> i było niezłe
<bastetmilo> Arnaldur Indriðason
<Mlne> a to ma polskie tłumaczenie?
<Mlne> te jego/jej książki
<bastetmilo> a moze użyjesz już google co?
<Mlne> tak dzięki xD
<qermit> o/
<Suonatar> \o
<zasek> polska bialo czerwoni
<zasek> do boju polsko
<Suonatar> zasek: źle się czujesz?
<zasek> dzis mecz
<zasek> Polska - anglia
<Suonatar> no i?
<zasek> bedzie porazka
<Lasoty> zasek: to wiemy, pytanie jaka :)
<zasek> wysoka
<zasek> 4:1
<Suonatar> oczywiście porażka Angoli.
<Ashiren> nie no wygramy zdecydowanie 1:1
<Lasoty> Ashiren: to powiadasz, że nasi strzelą bramkę :D
<zasek> podniecamy sie meczem jak zawsze a wynik wiadomo jaki bedzie
<akurczyk> cześć, jest coś takiego jak transparent proxy - przeźroczyste proxy. jak nazywa się proxy neiprzeźroczyste po angielsku? chcę sobie coś takiego postawić na vps, ale niewiem czego szukać :D
<akurczyk> tak wiem żę squid
<Lasoty> akurczyk: transparent proxy ustawiasz wtedy, kiedy chcesz uniknąć konieczności konfiguracji proxy na klientach
<Lasoty> jeśli Ci na tym nie zależy to szukaj konfiguracji squida (jeśli z niego chcesz skorzystać)
<akurczyk> ok to znaczy że nei znam nazw :D jak więc nazywa się proxy które nie przekazuje ip itp. a jak te które przekazuje.
<akurczyk> chcę żeby stronka na któą wchodzę przez proxy w nagłówkach http widziałą tylko GET i Host: ... bez niczego o proxy
<akurczyk> tak jak proxy w apache
<akurczyk> standardowe
<Lasoty> czytałeś to? :
<Lasoty> http://jakilinux.org/aplikacje/ujarzmij-squida-czesc-ii-%E2%80%93-konfiguracja/
<akurczyk> nie, już się zabieram za czytanie :) dzięki :)
<gjm> \o
<Morfeusz888> cześć
<akurczyk> cześć
<Mhrok> cześć
<akurczyk> znacie jakieś konsolowe linuksowe gry?
<qermit> adom
<TheNumb> akurczyk: yyyyy masło
<TheNumb> akurczyk: dwarf fortress
<gjm> asciijump
<garr> był taki
<garr> klon
<garr> tetrisa
<garr> na konsolę
<akurczyk> to coś jak deluxe sky jumping?
<gjm> akurczyk: Coś w ten deseń.
<akurczyk> instaluje,dzieki
<gjm> Spoko.
<filar> akurczyk: doomrl
<filar> ale to jest taka pseudokonsolowa w sumie
<filar> bez iksów włącznych nie odpalisz
<akurczyk> ale po ssh to ma działać :D
<dj_oko> miałem dziś okazję pracować na najnowszym unity
<dj_oko> dalej twierdzę, że jest tak samo nieużywalne, jak dotychczas :D
<dj_oko> oh well
<dj_oko> co do gier konsolowych
<dj_oko> netris, moon-buggy, bsdgames
<qermit> dj_oko: unity jest super
<ChaosEngine> dj_oko: unity3D?
<ChaosEngine> na jakiej platformie?
<TheNumb> qermit: dobry rzard świnki ward
<bastetmilo> unity wymiata :)
<TheNumb> Ja nigdy się nie przekonam do unity
<bastetmilo> Nigdy nie mow nigdy
<TheNumb> Chociaż w sumie laptop którego planuję kupić ma preinstalowane ooboontoo
<qermit> TheNumb: bo nie wiesz co oferuje
<TheNumb> qermit: wiem.
<qermit> TheNumb: a jak ma się wiele monitorów to jest super
<TheNumb> qermit: jak się ma ;-)
<qermit> jeszcze bardziej super niż na jednym
<TheNumb> I tak wolę KDE
<bastetmilo> pfuj
<qermit> kde było fajne 5 lat temu
<TheNumb> Quintasan: oni obrażają KDE!!!1oneoneone
<TheNumb> hr hr hr
<TheNumb> Ech, coś zamula dzisiaj ten polski mirror ubuntu
<TheNumb> Jeee, kernel.org się rozpędza
<ChaosEngine> o matko, ubuntowe unity a nie http://unity3d.com/
 * ChaosEngine facepalms
<TheNumb> ChaosEngine: lul :D
<TheNumb> ChaosEngine: są dwie wersje juniti
<TheNumb> Tzn, były
<TheNumb> Te ubuntowe
<TheNumb> 2d i 3d
<filar> już nie ma?
<TheNumb> 2d chyba umarło, nie?
<drakhan> używają ludzie np na netbookach
<drakhan> albo jak łączą sobie np z xmonadem
<Morfeusz888> 2d nie będzie
<ftpd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208084_10152185032865206_794300419_n.jpg - Przemek Tytoń na meczu Polska - Anglia.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bsvjmeo> (at fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net)
<gjm> ftpd: http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198707_10151127086811799_955659997_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d73c7gr> (at sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net)
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> gjm: Btw. cześć, long time no click.
<gjm> Cześć ;)
<ChaosEngine> te nowe junity to sitwa
<ChaosEngine> na VBoxie tylko llvmpipe
<ChaosEngine> ...które zabija procesor
<ChaosEngine> bez sensu imvho
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Zaraz pokopię z kanału
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-17
<zasek> jak mecz? oglądał ktoś? :)
<piotrek_> sdfsadf
<bastetmilo> piotrek_: źle się czujesz?
<piotrek_> udowadniam koledze z pracy, że IRC dla firmy jest zajebisty :- )
<bastetmilo> piotrek_: oj koleś. Tu się nie przeklina.
<piotrek_> exit
<bastetmilo> ah. Pytanie. Jakiś antywirus na Ubuntu? Wiem, że to głupie, ale musze coś sprawdzić
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: avast
<bastetmilo> ok, dzieki
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: a jak chcesz skanować pliki pod windowsa to zawsze możesz zrobić to clamavem
<zelas> witam
<zelas> moze mi ktos podpowiedziec jak zrobic skrot do folderu sieciowego?
<TheNumb> zelas: link symboliczny
<TheNumb> Najprościej <:
<zelas> ln -s plik_istniejący link_symboliczny
<zelas> taka jest komenda?
<zelas> druga sprawa na 12.10 sa jakies znaczace zmiany dla pospolitego  uzytkownika? Bo komuter dla rodziny przeszedl test i bede instalowal na glownym dysku to moze odrazu 12.10
<TheNumb> zelas: poczekaj aż wydadzą 12.10
<zelas> no jutro ma byc
<zelas> tak pisze na stronie
<TheNumb> zelas: to poczekaj z tydzień aż naprawią większość problemów ;p
<zelas> aha to zainstaluje 12.04 bo na probe wrzucilem obecnego na dysk z szafy co krwawi danymi i sporadycznie daje bledy.
<zelas> ubuntu to rozwiazanie meki z serwisowaniem windy... i jest elegancko legalnie.
<bastetmilo> lol, avast znalazł mi wirusa
<zelas> dlaczego nie moge pobierac z youtuba? mam mini tube i dodatek do chromium i pokazuje mi ze nie ma autoryzacji do pobierania;/
<zasek> na telefonie?
<zelas> nie normalnie na ubuntu bo chce pobrac na dysk
<zelas> bo nie zawsze mam internet
<zasek> youtube-dl
<zasek> tym pobierasz?
<zelas> tez nie dziala
<zelas> mam rozszerzenie youtube downloader
<zelas> i jakis blad wyswietla o autoryazacji
<zasek> w przeglądarce masz takie cos, sprobuj w terminalu za pomoca youtube-dl
<zelas> cos sie dzieje
<zelas> ERROR: unable to download video webpage: <urlopen error [Errno 110] Connection timed out>
<zasek> dziwna sprawa
<zelas> teraz mi sie youtube nie chce wlaczyc fajnie
<zelas> nie czaje tego
<zelas> na komputerze obok dziala na moim nie chce sie wlaczyc
<Drathir> bry...
<hg_5> czesc
<Markness> heja
<Markness> mam pytanko
<filar> no to pytaj
<Markness> co zrobic zeby na vps'ie odpalic server minecraft w tle?
<Markness> java -Xms1G -Xmx1G -jar Tekkit.jar nogui
<Markness> i zeby to uruchomilo sie i dzialalo nadal gdy zamkne putty
<filar> screen
<filar> poczytaj o screen
<filar> to taki program
<Markness> okej
<Markness> dzieki, elo
<hg_5> hm czy zainstaluje ubuntu na tym procesorze Amlogic AML8726-MX Dual Core Cortex A9 ?
<DaZ> to chyba jakiś zwykły arm, wiec imo tak :v
<DaZ> albo nie
<DaZ> najlepiej spróbuj [;
<DaZ> predzej czy później pewnie będzie działać, wszystko kwestia zainwestowanego bólu dupy.
<hg_5> ale ja go jeszcze nie mam
<DaZ> zawsze możesz zrobić taką sztuczke
<DaZ> google.com/search?q=core+cortex+a9+ubuntu
<filar> łoo
<filar> ktoś tu uczy czarów
<DaZ> no ba
<DaZ> haking mocno :v
<filar> googlem przez gmail
<hg_5> po co trollujesz, normalnie się pytam jak nie wiesz to nie odpowiadaj
<DaZ> trolololo
<bastetmilo> No no
<bastetmilo> panowie :)
<filar> hg_5: tylko żarty
<DaZ> internet poważny biznes
<DaZ> odesłać kogoś do gugla to jak kazać jego kobiecie zbierać drewno na opał .;
<DaZ> >:
<hg_5> chyba wszedłem jak widać do złego pokoju..
<bastetmilo> DaZ: wyluzuj.
<DaZ> toż jestem wyluzowany.
<bastetmilo> Odczep sie od chłopaka, jak nie chcesz mu pomóc.
<DaZ> ale przecież chce >:
<bastetmilo> Jesli ktos tutaj może trollowac, to tylko ja.
<gjm> No nie wydaje mi się.
* gjm changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki: http://stats.insomniac.pl/ubuntu-pl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org | Jutro wydanie Ubuntu 12.10
<bastetmilo> to juz jutro?
<gjm> Ano.
<bastetmilo> YAY
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Po co tak pisać dziwnie.
<Wizard> Jak wydadzą, to wydadzą.
<DaZ> po co pisać
<qermit> p/
<qermit> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wizard> ж/
<gjm> Wizard: Jak widać niektórzy nie wiedzą (:
<Wizard> Ja na przykład nie wiedziałem.
<Wizard> A przez ciebie mam mokre gacie :/
<gjm> >:
<TheNumb> hmm, na release już wisi
<TheNumb> to to?
<TheNumb> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<TheNumb> a dupa, beta
<TheNumb> fail
<franek> Siemano :D
<bastetmilo> cześć franek
<franek> Dawno mnie tutaj nie było więc przyszedłem, przypomniałaś mi o tym kanale :]
<bastetmilo> czy mam sie zacząć martwić?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: chyba tak
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: w razie czego, trzymaj małpkę w pogotowiu
<franek> Dlaczego martwić?
<bastetmilo> czy będę musiała interweniować
<bastetmilo> no przecież Cie znam agencie :)
<franek> LOOOL
<franek> Wbijaj na logi i szukaj _interwencji_ czekam :]
<bastetmilo> oj franek
<franek> No widzisz ;p
<franek> ciiisza
<gjm> Tak.
<TheNumb> Spokojnie, jutro się zacznie płakanie jakie to ubuntu 12.10 nie jest
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> I jakie jest
<franek> Bankowo :D
<TheNumb> "nie działa mi mój radeon 9200 pro"
<TheNumb> Jak naprawić?
<TheNumb> itede itepe
<franek> BTW co nowego w 12.10 będzie?
<TheNumb> franek: bugi, nowy kernel, nowe sterowniki do grafiki
<franek> Nie możecie tak hejtować ubu na jego #
<TheNumb> Ja nie hejtuję
<TheNumb> Piszę co będzie
<franek> Nowe innowacyjne wydanie Ubuntu zapewniać będzie jeszcze większa interakcję z użytkownikiem i głębie nowych doznań, lepiej brzmi ;]
<gjm> I fajowe reklamy.
<TheNumb> z amazona
<TheNumb> Wpisuję "terminal" i dostaję podpowiedzi z amazona
<TheNumb> Tego się nie spodziewałem
<TheNumb> Wyskoczyły jako pierwsze przed gnome-terminal
<qermit> kogo pobić
<TheNumb> ...
<franek> it's not bug its feature :D
<franek> I tak lepsze to od adsense ;)
<TheNumb> U, 12.10 przestawiło się na pythona 3? ;o
<TheNumb> W sumie, najwyższy czas
<TheNumb> A, i jeszcze gcc 4.7.2
<franek> czyli 12.10 będzie full flavor?
<TheNumb> franek: artificial flavor
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping
<jacekowski> pong
<BlessJah> chcesz zdjęcie paniki jajek?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: to jakieś porno?
<TheNumb> o.O
<BlessJah> trochę zoofilskie, ale nic nielegalnego
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale czemu do mnie to pytasz?
<BlessJah> przedwczoraj albo wczoraj chciałeś zdjęcie
<gjm> Pytać do kogoś, lolwut.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ja?
<BlessJah> nie ty?
<BlessJah> 2337< jacekowski> zrob zdjecie
<jacekowski> kiedy to bylo?
<BlessJah> 10-15
<BlessJah> dwa dni temu
<jacekowski> aaaaa
<jacekowski> pokaz
<bastetmilo> jajka sobie będą pokazywać. Mega poziom znerdzenia.
<BlessJah> http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/17102012080.jpg 17102012081.jpg
<BlessJah> ciekawe czy bastetmilo wejdzie zobaczyć
<BlessJah> wszystko wyjdzie w logach
<bastetmilo> shit :>
<jacekowski> obrocic tego nie mogles
<BlessJah> a ty nie mozesz?
<BlessJah> jest obrocone
<dweller> skręciłem sobie głowę
<dweller> :<
<dweller> przez Ciebie
<BlessJah> wszyscy chca moje jajka zobaczyc?
<BlessJah> idźcie na jakieś chatroulette czy coś
<bastetmilo> odezwał się ten co pokazuje
<m477> i co tu takiego niezwyklego\
<gjm> To ze BlessJah ma jajka.
<bastetmilo> aż franka wywiało przez te jajka
<bastetmilo> o. krzaczę
<BlessJah> gjm: tak, faceci maja jajka
<gjm> Dlatego się dziwię.
<bastetmilo> uuu
<bastetmilo> Panowie.
<BlessJah> nie wiem co o tym myslec
<bastetmilo> proszę przestać.
<BlessJah> ech, stare dobre czasy
<BlessJah> ciśnie sie na usta: to on zaczął!
<bastetmilo> Nie obchodzi mnie to, kto zaczął.
<gjm> Jaka groźna <;
<BlessJah> stare dobre czasy, zaraz obaj trafimy do kąta
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i co z moimi jajkami nie tak?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: slaby fotograf
<jacekowski> zdjec sie nie robi z lampa blyskowa
<BlessJah> słaby aparat, fixed focus
<BlessJah> i słabe oświetlenie
<jacekowski> to lampe trzeba bylo wylaczyc
<jacekowski> albo zaslonic
<jacekowski> bo przy lcd i tak nie pomoze
<BlessJah> krótko przed paniką dźwięk z flasha zaczął grać w krótkiej pętli, chciałem usunąć moduły alsy i je załadować, ale sie nie dalo
<BlessJah> to dalem mu reboota z skutkiem widocznym na zdjeciach
<jacekowski> memtesta robiles?
<BlessJah> jakiś czas temu robiłem
<jacekowski> hmm, rmmod -f zrobiles?
<BlessJah> tak
<jacekowski> G R D
<jacekowski> 8: 'D' if the kernel has died recently, i.e. there was an OOPS or BUG.
<jacekowski> czyli oopsa rzucil przed paniciem
<jacekowski> odpal memtesta
<BlessJah> panic pojawil sie chwile pozniej
<jacekowski> odpal memtesta
<BlessJah> attempted to kill init?
<jacekowski> to normalne
<BlessJah> kiedys udalo mi sie cos takiego, ale nie pamietam jak
<jacekowski> memtest zrob
<BlessJah> zrobie
<BlessJah> ale to pozniej
<BlessJah> miota sie zasadniczo od kiedy na systemd przeszedlem
<Marqin> w ogole to legalne ze ten polski remiks uzywa nazwy Ubuntu
<Marqin> i loga ubuntu?
<DaZ> nie
<DaZ> tak naprawde jesteśmy w podziemiu takim
<Marqin> byloby by zle, gdyby ktos napisal do councila
<DaZ> zamkną nas
<BlessJah> DaZ: juz przyszli po nas!
<DaZ> obożeoboże
 * DaZ pali dyski
<Marqin> badzco badz to nie wporzadku wobec canonical troche. jak i lamanie prawa autorskiego
<Carnophage> Marqin: lektura na dobranoc skoro Cie to tak bardzo trapi: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Marqin> Carnophage: no wlasnie
<Marqin> czytalem
<Marqin> i tam sie pojawia problem ;)
<Marqin> A remix may not include software from any source other than the standard Ubuntu package archives, nor may it specify software sources / archives other than the standard Ubuntu package archives.
<Marqin> a np Pisklak
<Marqin> albo nautilus pyextensions
<Marqin> Ubuntu Tweaks
<jacekowski> to wszystko jest
<Marqin> co jest? w ppa ubuntowym?
<Marqin> no i kwestia nazewnictwa
<Marqin> "Ubuntu 12.04PL Przyjazny Puchacz" nie do konc amowi ze to remix nie od canonical
<Marqin> a to tez masz tam zaznaczone
<jacekowski> to zglos do councilu
<Marqin> do tego dochodzi kwestia domeny
<Marqin> ok, napisze do canonical
<Marqin> prawda jest po naszej stronie
<Marqin> po waszej jedynie brzoza
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-18
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> No i gdzie to nowe Ubuntu, co?
<Lasoty> jak zwykle po 16 będzie
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> który algorytm dodaje na końcu hasha == ?
<qermit> lisu: base64
<qermit> lisu: == to jest tylko wyrównanie
<qermit> albo daje nic albo = albo ==
<lisu> qermit: thx, wiem wiem o tym ==, ze to przerywnik
<lisu> qermit: a masz moze pod ręką prosty łamacz do b64?
<qermit> lisu: łamacz?
<qermit> WTF
<qermit> lisu: czy ty przupadkiem nie pracujesz w hackin9?
<lisu> qermit: broń panie boże
<lisu> qermit: mam starą baze i mam 2 hashe
<lisu> robiłem małe porządki i nie wiem co to to jest
<qermit> ty wiesz co to są hasze?
<lisu> qermit: to nie będzie base64 ;/ musze inne szukać
<lisu> qermit: nie, nie wiem hehe
<qermit> lisu: nie mogę ci pomóc, jestem koniem
<lisu> qermit: trudno ;] poniucham i w koncu znajde, ale narazie baza leci na krążek i nie przejmuje sie tym. THX anyway.
<BlessJah> base64 -d
<lisu> BlessJah: jak już wspomniałem,... to nie jest base64... a szkoda
<lisu> nie solone
<qermit> lisu: a nie myślałeś że to jest hash binarny zapisany w postaci base64?
<lisu> qermit: to może być co kolwiek
<lisu> ech te spacje
<lisu> ale dobra nie ważne
<lisu> baza poszłą na dvd, niech sobie tam odpoczywa ;]
<lisu> Yez1JQ==
<lisu> ot wszystko
<lisu> ale nie ważne
<lisu> O kurde, to dzis ubuntu ma wyjsc nowe.
<BlessJah> to moze byc jakis binarnie
<lisu> BlessJah: różne opcje mogą być, ale nie ważne.
<qermit> lisu: a jak się nazywa kolumna
<qermit> lisu: może to jest adres ip
<qermit> lisu: bo to ma 4 bajty
<lisu> qermit: kolumna to nie chce być inaczej niż PASSWORD ;] ... tak dla zmylenia ;) hehe
<lisu> qermit: dekoduje na 4 znaki, ale niepoprawne
<lisu> może to jest podwójne
<lisu> kto wie
<BlessJah> 4 znaki to troche krotkie hasla
<lisu> dlatego myślałem, że szybko by się udało,... niestety ;]
<lisu> nei chce mi się bawić, nie mam czasu
<zelas> witam
<qermit> witam
<zelas> ktos wie moze czemu przy youtube-dl mam http://wklej.org/id/849712/
<ftpd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=CF2o5RDkq9A - najlepszy kawałek świata!
<bastetmilo> ftpd: uszy mi zaczeły krwawić
<ftpd> La la la la laaaaa la!
<zelas> nie czaje tego w chromium pisze mi nie jestem autoryzowany do pobierania z youtuba a na fire foxie normalnie dziala;/
<jacekowski> bo jakis dziwny plugin masz
<zelas> mam normalny i polecany youtube downloader
<zelas> Chrome YouTube Downloader 2.6.5
<zelas> pozniej jak wroce do domu wpadne jeszcze chyba* z problemem z wi fi. Gdyz musiale zrobic update biosu bo mi ramu nie wykrywalo i cos sie stalo ze nie chciala mi dedykowana wi fi laczyc. a przestawilem komputer do roboczego miejsca i zaczelo dzialac:p
<BlessJah> jacekowski: memtest przeszedl, to nie ram
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> Quintasan: juz po zajeciach?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie, zapałem.
<Quintasan> Kumpel za bardzo zabalował i przez pół miasta go ciągnałem
<BlessJah> aaa
<BlessJah> zaspałeś
<Quintasan> dobrze że to tylko OSK i wykład z algebry
<Quintasan> bo jutro analiza
<BlessJah> osk?
<Quintasan> Organizacja systemów komputerowych
<Quintasan> z Borzemskim
<BlessJah> nie mamy czegos takiego
<Quintasan> To jakiś nowy wymysł z tego co słyszałem
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ciesz sie ze kolezanki z drzewa nie sciagales
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Masz coś do powiedzenia na ten temat? :D
<BlessJah> tak
<Quintasan> Zapytam tylko dlaczego znalazła się na drzewie
<BlessJah> no a co mogla tam robic?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah jak strażak. Tylko nie kotki a koleżanki z drzew ściaga.
<BlessJah> szukala drewna
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ale to nie temat na kanal
<Quintasan> Też tak sądzę.
<BlessJah> proboje sobie przypomniec czego mialem poszukac...
<BlessJah> siedze w restauramie w koronie
<BlessJah> chyba juz sobie nie przypomne, widac to bylo malo wazne
<BlessJah> lece kombinowac obiad o/
<bastetmilo> jaki bogaty student, do restauracji chodzi.
<BlessJah> zazdrosna?
<BlessJah> skad w ludziach tyle jadu i zawisci...
<BlessJah> bbl
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a Ty nie masz coś nie tak z głową, że myślisz że wszyscy Ci zazdroszczą? Problemy z za dużym ego czy co?
<BlessJah> i do tego jaka agresywna
<bastetmilo> tak sobie tłumacz
<TheNumb> BlessJah: w dupce się poprzewracało?
<lisu> puścili juz ubuntu 12.10? czy czekają do 23?
<BlessJah> spokojnie misiaczki, bo sami sie nakrecacie w tej chwili
<bastetmilo> niemaniemaniema
<bastetmilo> a ja juz sobie wieczór zaplanowałam
<lisu> jak nie ma?
<lisu> ja juz mam
<lisu> daily build 17 10 2012 ;p
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: czekasz na iso czy co?
<bastetmilo> Tia.
<TheNumb> Na świeżo instalujesz? ;o
<bastetmilo> łi
<TheNumb> na ajmaku?
<TheNumb> <:
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: weź się. Na Acerze bede instalować.
<filar> mogę się przyczepić?
<filar> jeśli tak, to przyczepiam się topiu
<filar> topicu
<gjm> Ta, zaraz zmienię.
* gjm changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki: http://stats.insomniac.pl/ubuntu-pl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org | Dzisiaj wydanie Ubuntu 12.10
<ftpd> Ojej.
<gjm> Cześć ftpd.
<filar> hm, ciekawe, czy 12.10 zmotywuje amd do wydania wreszcie nowego catalysta, tego który wspiera xorga 1.13
<filar> teraz tylko beta działa, chociaż na mojej karcie działaniem bym tego nie nazwał
<ftpd> Cześć gjm. Będzie syfek dzisiej?
<gjm> Dawno nie było więc kto wie.
<bastetmilo> jaki syfek?
<ftpd> Na czanelu.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: przecież dzisiaj rilis dej
<TheNumb> To syf będzie
<TheNumb> Jak nie dzisiaj to jutro :3
<ftpd> gjm: 'siemka mam pytanie zrobilem upgrejd ubuntu do 12.10 wersji i mi cos nie dziala jak klikam na ten kwadrat z lewej to wyskakuje jakis blad co robic pomocy !!!??'
<ftpd> Aj.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: ^^
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Taki syfek.
<bastetmilo> A.
<uh> Cz
<Lasoty> kurde, 18 z minutami a tu nadal nie ma nowego ubuntu
<gjm> Łojezu.
<micom> yes yes yes!
<micom> jesli nie uzywam ani unity ani KDE to powinienem instalowac 12.10?
<micom> zauwaze jakies roznice?
<CookieM_> 12.10 będzie z unity, do tego z wyszukiwarką Amazona
<wlosio> WItam
<micom> CookieM_: "jest"
<micom> ok ok ok, pytam ogolnie czy oprocz zmian w iksach
<micom> jest cos wartego uwagi?
<wlosio> Ma ktoś już na dysku nowe ubuntu?
<wlosio> 12.10?
<ANDwlkp> Czy jest już dostępna oficialna wersja Ubuntu 12.10?
<CookieM_> jeszcze nie
<micom> jest
<Lasoty> micom: gdzie
<CookieM_> na ftp-ie ciągle beta
<ANDwlkp> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<micom> http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<micom> zreszta...
<ANDwlkp> coś takiego znalazłem
<micom> distro-upgrade panowie
<ANDwlkp> tylko dlaczego nie ma nic na stronie głównej ubuntu
<ANDwlkp> ?
<micom> zawwsze tak jest
<micom> pojawia sie po kilku godzinach
<micom> taki load balancing zasobow
<CookieM_> nawet rc nie wypuszczają tylko beta i bierzta ludzi
<micom> [324 kdewallpapers 55.5 MB/115 MB 48%]
<micom> huh
<DaZ> kde ma wiecej tapet niż całe ubuntu
<DaZ> handluj z tym :v
<micom> Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/rochard/ubuntu/pool/main/r/rochard/rochard_1.31-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  Size mismatch
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8qrb3hp> (at private-ppa.launchpad.net)
<micom> 900 megowy blad;/
<micom> again
<micom> jesli ktos ma wolne lacze radze poczekac
<wlosio> Co to za PPA?
<wlosio> że "prywatne" ?
<wlosio> Co tam jest? porno 0,o?
<micom> pojecia nie mam
<wlosio> mama zgryza, instalować 12.10 czy lepiej zostać na LTS
<dj_oko> go Windows 8
<wlosio> Dzołk???
<wlosio> Windows 8 :F
<wlosio> bana ci bym dał...
<dj_oko> za co?
<wlosio> To system na Tablety, a nie na Desktop
<dj_oko> to system na tablety, który działa na desktopie
<dj_oko> wystarzy olać Metro
<dj_oko> i jest 7 na sterydach
<wlosio> To tj. na Desktop instalować Android 4.1 na komputer
<wlosio> Albo Symbiana na Desktop...
<dj_oko> na symbianie nie odpalisz Visual Studio, a na 8 tak
<dj_oko> więc to nieco chybione porównanie
<wlosio> na Ubuntu Visual Studio i (jak i Androidzie) też nie odpalisz...
<wlosio> więc chybiony program do porównania.
<dj_oko> nie powiedziałbym, wszak nic nie powiedziałeś o ubuntu
<wlosio> to tak jak by napisać Killzona na PC nie odpalisz, a na PS3 taa
 * qermit odpalał VS na Ubuntu
<wlosio> qermit, ciiii
<dj_oko> no ale nie będę robił wykładu z podstaw logiki :)
<qermit> Ale Android nie nadaje sie na desktopa
<qermit> to fakt
<dj_oko> zresztą Unity nie lepsze - też interfejs na tablety
<dj_oko> ale zawsze się usłyszy - "to se zmień"
<dj_oko> tak sam powiem  w kwestii Win8 - use desktop
<wlosio> Ubuntu tu i tu ... dobry interfejs na wiele urządzeń ( Unity)
<ANDwlkp> administrator == linux/unix                  developer .NET == Windows 8
<ANDwlkp> i wszystko w temacie
<dj_oko> a tam
<wlosio> Windows 8 przy odpalaniu plików multimedialnych zachowuje się jak android.. ( taka lista i czym chcesz to otworzyć rodem z Andka) to uprzykrza prace.
<dj_oko> wlosio: ustaw że ma się otwierać w WMP i spokój
<wlosio> ino że jak ustawiam to znów sie pyta - jak w andku
<dj_oko> więc robisz coś źle
<wlosio> temu kij w oko Windows 8
<ANDwlkp> windows jest dla lamusów
<ANDwlkp> i pseudo adminów
<wlosio> ANDwlkp, Już widzę chordę programistów .NET rzucających się na Windows 8 z Windows 7.
<ANDwlkp> jak robisz w profesionalnej firmie to albo AIX lub solaris czyli unix
<ANDwlkp> i jechane
<ANDwlkp> +
<dj_oko> to znajdź mi coś, co działa jak domena Windows Server + GPO
<ANDwlkp> samba 4
<dj_oko> jasne.
<ANDwlkp> juz teraz obsługuje w pełni GPO
<ANDwlkp> do końca roku ma być już wydana wersja finalna
<qermit> dj_oko: unity jest właśnie fajne
<ANDwlkp> a samba 3.6.8 wspiera full SMB 2.0
<dj_oko> a RIS? i zarządzanie licencjami? :)
<wlosio> Windows Server... co to jest 8kaflów  opłat do urzędu skarbu ;], chyba rocznie to jest - nie pamiętam
<qermit> dj_oko: RIS is ded
<ANDwlkp> ale apropo AC to jest po prostu baza LDAP
<qermit> dj_oko: teraz to sie inaczej zarządza
<dj_oko> qermit: chyba kwestia gustu to Unity, ja używam Gnome Shell
<dj_oko> wiem, wiem
<ANDwlkp> a w linuxie mamy przeciż NIC lub LDAP
<qermit> ANDwlkp: AD to jest cała infrastruktura
<dj_oko> Usługi Wdrażania Windows
<dj_oko> AIK itd
<dj_oko> AD to nie LDAP
<dj_oko> denerwuje mnie takie gadanie
<ANDwlkp> a co
<dj_oko> ANDwlkp: wiele, wiele więcej
<qermit> wlosio: pomyśl - kasa dla admina = 12 * 2k na rok
<dj_oko> zarządzanie softem, licencjami, GPO, profile mobilne
<qermit> wlosio: a i tak nic nie będzie działało jak serwerem będzie linuk
<qermit> wlosio: a i tak nic nie będzie działało jak serwerem będzie linuks
<wlosio> qermit, Dla admina Windows?
<wlosio> qermit, no ok, ale co nie będzie działało?
<qermit> wlosio: nic
<qermit> co chwila beda problemy
<qermit> bo pani stenia znowu przyniosla wirusa na swojego desktopa
<qermit> a jak bedzie miala linuksa na desktopie to nie bedzie wiedziala gdzie jest pasjans
<wlosio> qermit, tzn. co ? Zasięgu w telefonach nie będzie?, sprecyzuj. Do czego Windowd Server jest potrzebny i w czym jest lepszy?.
<qermit> (jezeli uruchomią sięXy)
<ANDwlkp> dj_oko: http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/Status
<zelas> dlaczego na u12 jak proboje wejsc do katalogu to mi sie wylacza cale okno?
<qermit>  1917 < wlosio> qermit, tzn. co ? Zasięgu w telefonach nie będzie?, sprecyzuj. Do czego Windowd Server jest
<dj_oko> wlosio: wiesz co to jest Active Directory?
<zelas> dysk jest rozwalony?
<qermit> wlosio: Windows Serwer poprostu dziala
<qermit> wlosio: dziala jako kontroler sieci lokalnej
<wlosio> dj_oko, no wiem co to ...
<dj_oko> wlosio: to masz odpowiedź na pytanie, do czego jest potrzebny i w czym jest lepszy
<Lasoty> dj_oko: daruj sobie, tutaj sami fanatycy linuxa
<wlosio> jaki fanatycy ....
<wlosio> ino się pytasm
<wlosio> pytam
<wlosio> bo ogólnikiem rzucił.
<dj_oko> Lasoty: e tam, w większości są tu rozsądni ludzie ;)
<qermit> wlosio: masz jakieś rozwiązania dla linuksa, które pozwala na masową reinstalację stacji roboczywch w sieci "za darmo"?
<Lasoty> dj_oko: po za tym zamiast active directory lepiej jest używać LDAP :)
<dj_oko> Lasoty: AD != LDAP
<dj_oko> qermit: Kickstart
<wlosio> qermit, nie xD
<qermit> dj_oko: zainstalujesz tym windowsa?
<dj_oko> nie, tylko Fedorę i RHEL :) Instalację Windowsów zautomatyzowaną poprawnie umie robić tylko WinSrv i WDS
<Lasoty> wiem że AD<>(czy jak kto woli !=) lecz wolę do podobnych rozwiązań stosować LDAP
<ANDwlkp> qemit: clonezilla
<ANDwlkp> pozwala ma reinstalacje stacji
<ANDwlkp> out of the box
<dj_oko> Lasoty: ale zakresy zastosowań AD i LDAP się nie pokrywają
<qermit> dj_oko: czyli nadal nie ma
<Lasoty> dj_oko: myślę że jednak tak
<dj_oko> owszem, nie ma - i dlatego Windows Server jest nie do wymiany
<dj_oko> Lasoty: Group Policy?
<qermit> ANDwlkp: a czy clonezilla zainstaluje mi na 10 nowych komputerach Windows 7?
<dj_oko> ANDwlkp: z tego samego obrazu, z kluczem na sieć
<ANDwlkp> tak
<dj_oko> ANDwlkp: nie
<dj_oko> clonezilla to taki Norton Ghost
<dj_oko> zrobi ci 10 obrazów Windows 7, po jednym na każdy komputer
<dj_oko> jak zainstalujesz z jednego
<dj_oko> to wyjdziesz na kawę
<dj_oko> wrócisz
<dj_oko> i dostaniesz "This copy of Windows is not Genuine."
<Lasoty> dj_oko: nie powiem Ci jak teraz się nazywa ta usługa ale wiem, że z powodzeniem znajomi ją stosują
<qermit> BTW, na inżynierkę zrobiłem sieciowy instalator Windows 2000 i XP, ale nie starczyło mi czasu na windows7
<dj_oko> qermit: o jak fajnie
<dj_oko> ja teraz piszę moduł uwierzytelniania do XP via LDAP
<qermit> dj_oko: popacz na projekt PGINA
<dj_oko> qermit: znam
<dj_oko> przeraziłem się, jak  go znalazłem
<dj_oko> "ups, ktoś to już zrobił"
<qermit> heheh
<Lasoty> że jak wywalili AD i zastąpili go LDAPem to nie mogli z zachwytu wyjść
<dj_oko> więc teraz robię automatyczne instalatory, skrypty i testu wydajności
<dj_oko> Lasoty: tylko, że nie mogli zastąpić AD samym LDAPem, o to mi chodzi
<dj_oko> AD to o wiele więcej
<qermit> dj_oko: może sam backend podmienili
<qermit> dj_oko: instalatory oprogramowania? a czego dokladnie?
<qermit> dj_oko: i dla kogo?
<dj_oko> qermit: do uczelni
<dj_oko> po zalogowaniu trzeba przeprocesować parę skryptów MSI
<qermit> hmmm
<qermit> też to robiłem
<ANDwlkp> u mnie w firmie wdrażamy rozwiazania do różnych firm i z doświadczenia wiem, że Windows jest do małych i średnich firm a jeśli chodzi o profesionale to tylko AIX albo redhat/suse
<Lasoty> dj_oko: z tego co się orientuję całkowicie z windowsa na serwerze zrezygnowali
<dj_oko> wiesz, żeby Word nie pytał o takie rzeczy jak inicjały, AutoCAD żeby widział swoją licencję, Matlab, żeby miał PLP itd
<ANDwlkp> a tylko hosty windows
<qermit> dj_oko: intereśting
<dj_oko> ANDwlkp: to nie reguła, AD potrafi skalowalnie obsługiwać potężne firmy
<dj_oko> qermit: oczywiście krańcowo mi się nie chce
<dj_oko> i niemal nic nie jest zrobione
<dj_oko> ale mam model na wirtualnych maszynach
<dj_oko> działa
<Lasoty> dj_oko: nie jestem administratorem, za to kiedyś wpadła mi w ręce dobra książka
<dj_oko> od soboty robię kilkudniowy maraton pisania pracy
<tomaszko> ktoś się orientuje ile patchy do kernela oficjalnego dodali devowi z ubuntu?
<Quintasan> fak je
<Quintasan> Quantal wydany
<qermit> dj_oko: ja używałem wpkg (+wpkg_gp) + jakiegoś kx do odpalania skryptów po zalogowaniu sie usera
 * Quintasan ociera czoło po ciężkiej pracy
<Lasoty> która dała mi do zrozumienia że LDAP to znacznie więcej niż AD
<qermit>  1930 < Lasoty> która dała mi do zrozumienia że LDAP to znacznie więcej niż AD
<qermit> OMG
<dj_oko> ekhem
<dj_oko> Lasoty: postaw LDAP
<dj_oko> I dare you
<dj_oko> postaw to i spróbuj się tym zalogować do systemu
<ANDwlkp> dj_oko: tylko uzyskanie podobnych wydajnościowo rozwiazań na MS jest bardzo kosztowne $$$
<dj_oko> odpal sobie stoper
<lisu> siemka
<dj_oko> i sprawdź, po jakim czasie ci to zadziała
<Quintasan> lisu: \o
<qermit> Lasoty: LDAP - to tylko protokół mośku
<dj_oko> a pamiętaj, że do tego jeszcze NFS, pam, SQL
<lisu> i samba ;]
<ANDwlkp> dj_oko: i nie jest zbytnio bezpieczne bo systemy nie dają sobie rady
<Lasoty> qermit: a słyszałeś o openLDAP, mośku?
<lisu> mośki AD od MS x]
<qermit> nie przezywaj opa bo ci da kopa
<ANDwlkp> dj_oko: administrujesz windowsami?
<lisu> ej kurde paczajcie tutaj: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<qermit> Lasoty: OpenLDAP to implementacja serwera DA używającego protokołu LDAP
<qermit> właściwie nie DA tylko katalogu
<lisu> zerknijcie na godzine: ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso               17-Oct-2012 18:36
<dj_oko> ANDwlkp: obecnie nie, ale zajmowałem się tym
<BlessJah> lisu: paczaj tu http://www.ubuntu.com/
<lisu> zmienili nazwy wczorajszym daily build i dali jaki stable?
<BlessJah> sprawdz md5
<Lasoty> qermit: przecież wiem
<qermit> ANDwlkp: mam pytanie, czy na AIX można zagrać w Solitare?
<lisu> BlessJah: eheheheheh :D dobre
<lisu> az sobie screena zrobie
<qermit> Lasoty: to nie myl Protokołu z Implementacją, proszę
<BlessJah> screena czego?
<BlessJah> ach, win8
<lisu> BlessJah: no zrzut 1 strony ubuntu.com
<lisu> pojechali po bandzie
<ANDwlkp> qermit: :)
<dj_oko> hoho :D
<qermit> ANDwlkp: mam rozumieć że się nie da?
<ANDwlkp> do grania to jest PSP
<qermit> tak myślałem, AIX nie jest systemem dla pani steni z sądu
<jacekowski> do grania to jest ps vita
<qermit> do grania to jest Xbox360
<Morfeusz888> cześć
<qermit> a nie jakieś popierdułki z małym ekranem
<ANDwlkp> qermit: zgadzam sie
<dj_oko> a tam
<qermit> Morfeusz888: o/
<dj_oko> do grania jest dresiarski PC z GeForcem i ekranem full HD+
<Morfeusz888> do grania jest steam :D
<dj_oko> owszem
<dj_oko> po zakupie tego sprzętu znienawidziłem postęp technologiczny
<Lasoty> Xbox360 to microsoft
<dj_oko> so what?
<Lasoty> który z resztą też już ma modern UI
<Morfeusz888> modern UI będzie wszędzie gdzie pisze microsoft
<Lasoty> osobiście uważam że microsoft zrobił tylko 3 rzeczy dobrze
<dj_oko> w co pogram na Steam for Linux? W Left 4 Dead 2? Ile można? :D
<qermit> ja mam WP7, Xbox360, Na stacjach roboczych mam windowsa w domu
<dj_oko> już natłukłem ze 100 godzin w tym
<Lasoty> c#, VS2010 i AOE2
<dj_oko> Lasoty: cały .NET jest słodki
<ANDwlkp> Lasoty: fatk
<qermit> tylko została mi taki nawyk żeby na irca wchodzić przez ssh+irssi
<Morfeusz888> qermit: jaki windows?
<Morfeusz888> 8?:D
<qermit> Morfeusz888: XP, 7
<qermit> Morfeusz888: z 8 poczekam do pierwszego SP
<Morfeusz888> ja na windows 8 nie przechodzę
<dj_oko> qermit: może nie być SP
<Morfeusz888> jest za bardzo dziurawy
<Morfeusz888> dj_oko: też tak słyszałem, no ale
<dj_oko> Morfeusz888: zero z październikowych łatek bezpieczeństwa dotyczyło Windows 8
<dj_oko> a wydano 15
<qermit> dj_oko: trudno, może poczekam na na następną wersję
<dj_oko> za to Windows 8 dostał jakiś kosmiczny update 174MB
<qermit> Windowsa 9
<ANDwlkp> Morfeusz888: stare dziury plus nowe dziury
<dj_oko> nie wiem, co w nim było
<dj_oko> ale strasznie długo się instalował
<Morfeusz888> dj_oko: a słyszałes o tym, że microsoft wydał jedna dużą latkę o wadzie  ~160 MB dla Windows 8?
<Lasoty> ja chcąc niechąc będę pracował na windows 8
<dj_oko> ANDwlkp: 8 ma mniej dziur niż 7
<Lasoty> więc mnie to nie grzeje
<Morfeusz888> najbardziej rozwala mnie to, że windows 8 nie informuje, że jesteś zalogowany automatycznie do jego usług webowych
<dj_oko> Morfeusz888: wiem
<Morfeusz888> mnie sie modern UI podba
<dj_oko> Morfeusz888: dlatego przeprowadziłęm instalację niepodpięty do neta
<Morfeusz888> ale póki co Windows 7 mam tak dopicowany, że nie chce mi się przechodzić
<dj_oko> i mam konto offline
<ANDwlkp> dj_oko: zaletą windows 8 do 7 jest to że szybciej się włącza system
<Morfeusz888> dj_oko: tak jest najlepiej
<Morfeusz888> ja mam własną chmnurę :D
<dj_oko> ANDwlkp: to akurat nieważne
<ANDwlkp> kilka sekund ale zawsze cos
<Morfeusz888> ANDwlkp: wiesz czemu?
<dj_oko> poza tym
<dj_oko> nie da się wyłaczyć 8
<dj_oko> można tylko zahibernować
<Lasoty> ANDwlkp: to fakt, popracowali trochę nad wydajnością
<Morfeusz888> da się :D
<dj_oko> restart
<dj_oko> jedynie
<Morfeusz888> da się
<Lasoty> dj_oko: da się :)
<dj_oko> jak zrobisz shutdown
<dj_oko> i odpalisz linuksa z dual boot - nie dostaniesz się do partycji NTFS
<Morfeusz888> dj_oko: gdzie to wyczytałeś?
<ANDwlkp> Morfeusz888: kolega mi mówił ale zapomiałem dokładnych szegółów
<dj_oko> mają dirty bit - bo hibernacja
<Morfeusz888> testowałem windows 8 i da się
<dj_oko> Morfeusz888: nigdzie, mam Windows 8
<Morfeusz888> ja testowalem i się da
<dj_oko> opcja Shut Down nie wyłącza systemu
<dj_oko> tylko go hibernuje
<qermit> dj_oko: a restart?
<dj_oko> qermit: restart robisz pełny shutdown
<Lasoty> wyłącza, ale to trzeba sobie ustawić
<dj_oko> tylko tak się da
<Morfeusz888> skrót klawiszowy logo windows +c, opcja power i shutdown
<dj_oko> Morfeusz888: to nie jest shut down
<dj_oko> to jest hibernacja
<Lasoty> albo tak jak prawi Morfeusz888
<Morfeusz888> mnie jakoś elegancko wyłącza
<Morfeusz888> hm....
<Morfeusz888> uruchom aplikację
<Morfeusz888> daj shutdown
<Morfeusz888> i wlącz kompa
<dj_oko> ech
<Morfeusz888> powinna być dalej uruchomiona
<dj_oko> nie nie nie
<Morfeusz888> jak jej nie będzie, to jest wylączanie
<Morfeusz888> a nie hibernacja
<dj_oko> to nie tak :D
<Morfeusz888> zapodaj algorytmem :D
<dj_oko> to hibernacja bez zapisu sesji
<dj_oko> on cię wylogowuje
<Morfeusz888> cie pierony
<dj_oko> ale nie wyłacza systemu, tylko się hibernuje
<dj_oko> no wiem, co mówię :D
<dj_oko> na ThinkPadzie mam lampkę oddzielną do suspend
<Morfeusz888> a z prądu>?:D
<dj_oko> i oddzielną do hibernate - mruga, gdy system się hibernuje
<dj_oko> i podczas twojego "Shut down" mruga mi lampka hibernating
<dj_oko> podczas restartu nie
<Morfeusz888> hm......
<Morfeusz888> nie chce mi sie na laptopie instalować
<dj_oko> i dlatego po restarcie wstaje wolniej
<dj_oko> więc gwarantuję, że to hibernacja :)
<Morfeusz888> santa maria magdalena
<DaZ> a ja nie mam lampki od hibernacji >:
<dj_oko> DaZ: a masz thinklight
<dj_oko> ?
<dj_oko> :>
<Morfeusz888> DaZ: dorób :D
<Lasoty> przytrzymaj power na 10s
<DaZ> mam :v
<Lasoty> na pewno się wyłączy :)
<dj_oko> thinklight jest super
<DaZ> no ba
<Morfeusz888> łubudubuntu wylazło nowe :D
<DaZ> w sumie podswietlanie klawiatury też jest fajne <:
<dj_oko> DaZ: nie miałem okazji dopaśćthinkpada z backlightem
<DaZ> ino thinklight jakiś bardziej efektywny
<DaZ> backlight to chyba w matrycy jest, cnie <:
<dj_oko> tak samo jak tych wysepkowych klawiatur nowych
<dj_oko> podobno technologia ta sama
<dj_oko> i ten cały "Tactile feedback" pozostał
<DaZ> to jeszcze biedniej
<Morfeusz888> a ja mam Microsoft Surface ;p
<DaZ> bo w sumie ten backlight to straszne ilosci pradu zre :v
<dj_oko> Morfeusz888: jesteś z przyszłości? czad
<DaZ> microsoft surface stare jest :v
<DaZ> a przynajmniej to pierwsze co tak nazwali
<Morfeusz888> ja się śmieje ;p
<Morfeusz888> chodziło mi o to nowe :D
<ANDwlkp> :D
<dj_oko> wyszła tylko wersja z Windows RT
<Morfeusz888> wiem
<dj_oko> jakże potrzebna
<Morfeusz888> ja mam zamiar puścić przewodnik po windows 8
<dj_oko> idę spać
<dj_oko> całą noc siedziałem nad PHP
<dj_oko> którego nie umiem i nie lubię
<Morfeusz888> kodzisz coś?
<ANDwlkp> dj_oko: co skrobałeś?
<Morfeusz888> czy uczysz się?
<dj_oko> Symfony2
<Lasoty> szczerze nie wiedziałem, że backup thunderbirda może mieć 15GB ;/
<dj_oko> tylko 15? ;)
<Morfeusz888> backup szyfrowany i do chmury?:D
<dj_oko> ej, poważnie idę spać, na oczy nie widzę.
<Morfeusz888> dj_oko: papatki
<wlosio> Ubuntu 12.10 się pobrał, no to aktualizujemy ;]
<Lasoty> heh, ja mam już od godziny
<Lasoty> ale pliki kopiuje
<Lasoty> (jak bym nie mógł wcześniej tego zrobić
<Lasoty> )
<wlosio> I jak ?
<wlosio> ja zraz robie dysk startowy z pendrive :D
<wlosio> i dam auktualizuj
<Lasoty> hmm, aktualizujesz powiadasz?
<wlosio> ta
<wlosio> przecież nie bd robił  czytstej instalacji
<wlosio> i tak wywali wszystkie repo
<Lasoty> a ja właśnie tak :)
<wlosio> i wszystko co było instlowane ręcznie
<wlosio> confogi i tak zostaną na /home/.X
<wlosio> configi
<Lasoty> bo z doświadczenia wiem, że jednak wszystkiego nie wywala
<wlosio> No i git :D
<wlosio> powiem tam
<wlosio> jak sie powali
<wlosio> to zrobie czystą instalacje
<Lasoty> przynajmniej do tej pory mam jakoś złe doświadczenia
<Lasoty> po za tym może jestem masochistą, ale lubię potem sobie od nowa wszystko konfigurować :)
<wlosio> Może i tak :)
<wlosio> a ja saprawdze czy nie zmieniło się nic w instalacji sterowników do skanera i druku ;P
<wlosio> tzn czy coś trzeba dopisywać od jakieś pliku cośtam40
<Lasoty> a jakie masz urządzenie?
<wlosio> Brother
<wlosio> aby skaner działał musze edytować pewien plik
<wlosio> i dodać linijkę jedną
<wlosio> i zrobić restart
<wlosio> i tak od 9.04
<wlosio> 8.04
<wlosio> i do dziś tej linijki nie dodali
<wlosio> a mogli by...
<wlosio> zgłosił bym - ale gdzie?!
<Lasoty> heh, męki z Canonem MP540 przeżywałem
<Lasoty> niby są stery ale 32 bitowe
<wlosio> mam Canona Pixima Ip300
<wlosio> czyli seria LE
<wlosio> No to co?
<Lasoty> ale kiedyś ktoś zrobił repo PPA
<wlosio> ai32
<wlosio> i instaluj z force architecture
<wlosio> albo force-all
<wlosio> ja tak instaluje stery
<Lasoty> no właśnie nie szło
<wlosio> bo do Canona tez 32bit
<Lasoty> po za tym coś im z zależnościami nie szło
<Lasoty> już nie pamiętam z którym pakietem
<Lasoty> ale w ubuntu został zastąpiony nowszą wersją
<wlosio> Welcome in Ubuntu :D
<Lasoty> i się cięły te dwa pakiety
<wlosio> Lipa ;sd
<Lasoty> ale ktoś przekompilował to wszystko i zrobił PPA
<Lasoty> od tamtej pory mam to z głowy
<wlosio> a ppa pewnie martwe
<Lasoty> martwe nie martwe, sterowniki też od lat nie aktualizowane
<wlosio> Ciekawe jak będzie z Steamem na Ubuntu
<Lasoty> za to instaluje się fajnie. chociaż dziś zobaczymy :)
<wlosio> czy za X distrybucji Steam będze nie działał
<Lasoty> Canonical chyba współpracuje z Valve, więc raczej będzie ok
<wlosio> Taa
<wlosio> wiem
<wlosio> Sam dostałem się do zamkniętych testów Valve
<wlosio> na dysku gdzieś się poniewiera Steam natywny ,ale chodzi tragicznie - muli strasznie, chociaż Left 4 Dead 2  działa jak rakieta
<Lasoty> nie chce kłamać, ale chyba valve samo przyznało że na ubuntu testy lepiej im wyszły niż na windzie
<Lasoty> dobra panie i panowie
<Lasoty> czas na instalację :)
<wlosio> kurde
<wlosio> zapomniałem jak się robiło aktualizację z pendrive ( na cd wyskakiwało że znaleziono repozytorium pakietów)
<Ashiren> :<
<wlosio> a już wiem....
<wlosio> znikam papaa
<bastetmilo> Widzielisci formularzyk donacji na stronie Ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> tfu* dotacji :)
<Morfeusz888> tak :D
<bastetmilo> i co? Zasiliłeś ich?
<Carnophage> Markowi, to chyba jednak gorzej, http://www.extremetech.com/computing/138200-key-parts-of-ubuntu-13-04-will-be-developed-in-secret-to-escape-the-critics-ire
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8w5st4b> (at www.extremetech.com)
<wlosio> witam
<qermit> oglądacie dziś rozbijanie samolotu na discovery ?
<wlosio> Yhhh, coś pendrive mi nie bootooje...
<DaZ> kup lepszy
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Belzebub> jak szukasz kasy? to sprzedaj nerkę
<Wizard> qermit: A o której jest to rozbijanie?
<matan> bry
<Wizard> Cześć, matan.
<qermit> o 22 chyba
<matan> nie mam ikonki koperty w u12.10
<matan> ktoś wie jak to naprawić? :I
<wlosio> ponoć jej niema
<wlosio> to dobrze, mnie tylko wadziła
<wlosio> :D
<wlosio> i tak mam piddzina w doku
<wlosio> Matan, a reklamy są?
<Matan> kurnasz nie lubię jak mi się w docku wszystko majta...
<Matan> a tak pod kopertą wszystko było, RSS, komunikator, irc, poczta
<wlosio> SCSI error on write(768,16): [3 73 03] Power calibration area error .... no masakra... pechowy dzień dziś
<Matan> ktoś wie jak nazwali te menu z kopertą po angielsku?
<wlosio> Matan ,a Unity jakieś " odświeżone" ?? czy po staremu
<Wizard> Matan: "to menu", ono jest jedno.
<qermit> lol, zapomniałem że włączyłem sobie qos ale go nie skonfigurowałem dobrze
<Wizard> Indicator applet
<Matan> thx Wizard
<Matan> na officialu sie popytam
<Wizard> Spójrz najpierw w .xsession-errors, może coś tam wylatuje.
<Matan> Wizard: gdzie to siedzi...
<Wizard> W katalogu domowym :/
<Matan> przepraszam :<
<Matan> nie zauważywszy
<Matan> Wizard, http://pastebin.com/FYTmNfWj
<Wizard> Co mi cały wklejasz?
<Wizard> Nie chce mi się szukać za ciebie ;P
<BlessJah> to odswiezone unity trafilo tez do lts?
<Wizard> Nie wiem, nie mam unity chwilowo.
<Matan> nie wiem
<Wizard> Ale wątpię.
<Matan> popsułem  lts'a
<Wizard> Możesz sobie PPA zainstalować, jak ci tak zależy.
<Wizard> Dzisiaj wydanie a tu jakoś cicho ;P
<filar> widocznie nie jest aż tak zbugowane :P
<TheNumb> A już oficjalnie wydali?
<TheNumb> O, jest
<TheNumb> Dobra, można vboxa zaktualizować
<eshlox> ja właśnie myślę czy ryzykować, bo jutro do pracy laptop musi być sprawny, a nie chce mi się bawić dziś jakby coś.. ;-)
<TheNumb> Hmmm
<TheNumb> Wygląda na to, że od wczoraj nie zaktualizowali żadnej paczki
<TheNumb> No to mam 12.10 ;d
<Matan> meh... dalej nie mogę zintegrować pidgina z panelem...
<lisu> TheNumb: zauwazylem, ze zmienili tylko nazwe z daily build na stable i tyle od wczoraj.
<TheNumb> lisu: u mnie nic się nie zmieniło
<TheNumb> 0 aktualizacji dzisiaj
<lisu> tylko odwlekali
<TheNumb> I dobrze, że odwlekali
<TheNumb> Widocznie nie dostali żadnych ważnych zgłoszeń ;p
<lisu> ale powiem ci, ze przez 0.5 roku nie bawiłem sie ubu, i 12.10 faktycznie mnie zaskoczyło, jak bete 2 odpaliłem w tamtym tyg.
<TheNumb> lisu: pozytywnie?
<lisu> tak, pozytywnie.
<lisu> ładnie się odpaliło z live pxe - 64 bity.
<lisu> no faktycznie ładniej chodzi beta2 1210 od lts'a ostatniego
<Wizard> Ja mam zgoła odmienne zdanie ;P
<Wizard> na jednym komputerze ekran dotykowy powariował, na drugim panic.
<Wizard> Ale i tak testowałem tak tylko o.
<Wizard> Zostaję na LTS.
<Wizard> Quintasan: Jesteś?
<matan> http://pastebin.com/q9wy801w
<Matan> już mnie wkur...nerwia u12.10...
<Matan> gdyby było menu z kopertą to by było git a tak to dupa...
<drakhan> pewnie będzie jakaś opcja, aby to przywrócić
<drakhan> nie wiem na chuj usuwali to
<Matan> appy się pchają w indicator menu
<Matan> a tu go nie ma
<DaZ> aleocochodzi
<bastetmilo> drakhan: coś Ci sie nie pomyliło?
<Matan> ani tego ubić ani w docku ulokować
<bastetmilo> tu się nie przeklina.
<drakhan> o bosh.
<bastetmilo> Coś Ci się nie podoba?
<drakhan> Gdyby mi się nie podobało to bym wyszedł
<qermit> p/
<bastetmilo> drakhan: bądź grzeczny.
<drakhan> Uważasz, że użycie wulgarnego słowa świadczy o "niegrzeczności"?
<bastetmilo> Uważam, że łamanie zasad świadczy o niegrzeczości.
<bastetmilo> Nie kłóć się ze mną w tym temacie.
<bastetmilo> Po prostu nie rob tego więcej.
<drakhan> W sumie nie mam już dzisiaj siły na dyskusje.
<drakhan> Ale popieram, wyznaję zasadę "nie podoba ci się, to *idź stąd*"
<drakhan> (;
<pagenoare> XD
<Wizard> XP
<Wizard> Cześc, bastetmilo.
<pagenoare> XP ssie pale.
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> pagenoare: A XD nie?
<Belzebub> PAE pod M$ też ssie ;d
<Wizard> У мне дзиала
<pagenoare> generalnie m$ ssie
<Wizard> U mnie działa*
<Belzebub> Wizard: jeszcio
<keqi> Siemanko :)
<Belzebub> siemanko keqi
<Wizard> Cześć, keqi.
<Belzebub> keqi: co dzisiaj popsułeś? ;)
<keqi> Pierwszy raz gadam na ircu przez ubuntu terminal :)
<keqi> Jeszcze nic, cale szczescie.
<Wizard> keqi: Mamy teraz bić brawo, czy co? :P
<keqi> Nie, nie trzeba :)
<Wizard> Mrrr.. irssi.
<keqi> Ano
<Wizard> Irssi jest w porządku. Ale przesiadłem się z powrotem na guiowe klienty.
<keqi> No ja zainstalowalem tak zeby sobie zobaczyc :)
<Wizard> No jasne.
<Wizard> Przecież nic nie mówię.
<Matan> zawiodłem się na u12.10...
<Wizard> Ojej.
<Matan> jednak trzeba było naprawić LTS'a
<jacekowski> ktos jedzie na fosdem?
<Wizard> Kiedy jest?
<jacekowski> pierwszy weekend lutego
<jacekowski> jak co roku
<BlessJah> gdzie jest?
<Wizard> Mrr, pogadam z żoną.
<Wizard> Jak zwykle, w Brukseli.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: w tym samym miejscu co zawsze
<jacekowski> bulgaria
<jacekowski> albo bruksela
<jacekowski> albo bangladesz
<jacekowski> cos na b
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> Bandar Seri Begawan.
<Wizard> jacekowski: Ależ ty masz niesamowity dar pieprzenia głupot :D
<jacekowski> Wizard: to nie dar
<jacekowski> Wizard: to lata praktyki
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> 2 & 3 luty, sobota i niedziela
<Wizard> Wporzo.
<jacekowski> 1 tez
<jacekowski> wieczor
<jacekowski> jest friday beer event
<Wizard> I tak bym musiał wziąć piątek wolny.
<jacekowski> ja biore pol
<Wizard> Nie da się wziąć pół :/
<jacekowski> 15:04 wyjazd pociag ma z londynu
<Wizard> kurde, prawie 2k kilometrów.
<Wizard> Ja już więcej tyle nie jadę na raz :/
<jacekowski> wiec o 13 wyjezdzam z pracy i jestem w brukseli 4h pozniej
<Wizard> Świetnie, ja musiałbym lecieć samolotem, czyli jeszcze się tłuc pewnie o jakiejś nieludzkiej porze do stolycy.
<Wizard> Albo do Katowic.
<Wizard> Bo z tej dziury syfnej nic nie lata.
<jacekowski> tez mozesz pociagiem
<Wizard> No, 15h, jak nie lepiej :P
<jacekowski> eee?
<Wizard> Jacekowski, stąd to jest prawie 2000 kilometrów.
<jacekowski> gdzie
<jacekowski> skad
<jacekowski> z warszawy jest 1300
<Wizard> Co?
<jacekowski> tyle mi google maps mowi
<Wizard> Chyba 1300 mil.
<jacekowski> 1,310 km, 12 hours 20 mins
<Wizard> A nie, zaraz, dobrze.
<Wizard> 1193km
<Wizard> E, to na raz można walnąć autem.
<Wizard> Nawet bez zmieniania się.
<jacekowski> az sobie pomyslalem ile by to kosztowalo
<Wizard> Właściwie musiałbym tylko przejechać przez Zgierz w korku i mam autostradę pod nos.
<jacekowski> 500pln za samo paliwo w jedna strone
<Wizard> Nie ma tragedii.
<jacekowski> ja mam £250 za hotel+pociag dla 2 osob
<Wizard> Nie wiem co to jest to Ł
<jacekowski> funt7
<Wizard> Nie wiem ile kosztuje.
<Wizard> :P
<jacekowski> a z piataka
<Wizard> To Ł to jest brytyjski funt? Czy jaki?
<jacekowski> nie tylko brytyjski
<jacekowski> ale generalnie tak
<Wizard> Funt manx :D
<BlessJah> impreza nie na studencka kieszen
<Wizard> No na pewno nie na polską studencką kieszeń
<Wizard> Chociaż pociągiem by nie wyszło jakoś tragicznie drogo, BlessJah.
<BlessJah> no, jakbym nie kupil biletu to nawet taniej
<Belzebub> BlessJah: a może kredycik studencki? ;)
<BlessJah> koniec koncow to bulgaria czy bruksela?
<Wizard> Bruksela.
<Wizard> ~15h się pociągiem jedzie z Łodzi.
<BlessJah> nie wiem gdzie mozna sprawdzic polaczenia i ceny pkp
<Wizard> Połączenia na stronie PKP.
<jacekowski> polaczenia w internecie
<Wizard> A ceny? Pojęcia nie mam
<Wizard> Poza tym założę się, że nie da się na dworcu w Polsce kupić jednego biletu, żeby się nie martwić.
<Wizard> No dobra, nawet tych kilku biletów.
<Belzebub> eh, polskibus z Wawy do Berlina 90 PLN w jedną stonę
<BlessJah> niestety, strona pkp zaklada koniec swiata 8 grudnia
<BlessJah> czy cos kolo tego
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> albo zmiane rozkladu
<Wizard> Ja sprawdzałem dziś.
<BlessJah> Zapytanie o połączenie w związku ze zmianą rozkładu jazdy, nie mogło zostać wykonane lub jest niepełne (brakujące dane rozkładu jazdy).
<BlessJah> Prosimy o zrozumienie.
<BlessJah> próbowałem kliknąć dalsze daty
<Wizard> Mhm.
<Wizard> No bywa.
<Belzebub>        modinfo soundcore
<Belzebub> damn, nie tutaj
<Wizard> Idę spać.
<Wizard> Jutro mam fajne szkolenie.
<Belzebub> Wizard: `gentoonoc
<Wizard> Czemu gentoo?
<Belzebub> Wizard: bo miałeś kiedyś maskę taką ;P
<Wizard> Miałem, ale usunąłem tatuaż.
<Belzebub> Wizard: może kiedyś się nawrócisz
<Wizard> Nie wydaje mnie się.
<jacekowski> na stronie thalysa mozna z koln do brukseli
<jacekowski> i kosztuje to 19 ojro
<jacekowski> w jedna strone
<jacekowski> a poza tym widzieli
<jacekowski> chory kraj http://www.wykop.pl/link/1295725/dyspozytorka-zostala-ukarana-za-zbyt-scisle-trzymanie-sie-procedur/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8frc52g> (at www.wykop.pl)
<DaZ> kogoś trzeba uwalić
<DaZ> a wyższe szczeble nigdy odpowiedzialne nie sa :v
<qermit> jacekowski: - Lekarz z karetki uważał, że dzieje się coś złego, i chciał zawieźć pacjentkę z domu od razu do szpitala wojewódzkiego. Uległ jednak prośbom kobiety, która koniecznie chciała jechać na ul. Mickiewicza. Tłumaczyła, że tam pracuje lekarz prowadzący jej ciążę - relacjonuje dyr. Łyko.
<qermit> winna była ona sama
<DaZ> w sumie to fajnie by było gdyby lekarz wiedział, że tam jej nie pomogą :v
<DaZ> no i jeszcze głupie prawo, ale to zawsze.
<jacekowski> qermit: ta
<jacekowski> qermit: ale, od momentu kiedy byla w szpitalu do momentu kiedy jej sie zeszlo minela jeszcze spora chwila
<jacekowski> qermit: wiec ostatecznie mogl lekarz zadzwonic ze pacjentce sie schodzi i trzeba karetke
<jacekowski> a google stracil dzisiaj prawie 10% na wartosci
<qermit> A gdzie był mąż?
<Belzebub> a gdzie była wikipedia?
<jacekowski> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/oct/18/google-shares-suspend-email-22bn
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9y867sq> (at www.guardian.co.uk)
<jacekowski> 22 biliony na wartosci stracili
<CrOOgie> witam serdecznie
<CrOOgie> czy ktoś wie dlaczego zniknęło mi polecenie add-apt-repository po aktualizacji?
<CrOOgie> ludzie na necie piszą, żeby zainstalować python-software-properties ale nie bardzo chce to działać
<Belzebub> hmm, apt-cache search coś?
<CrOOgie> nic nie znajduje
<CrOOgie> hmm - może to add-apt-key
<CrOOgie> no to nie do końca jest to
<Belzebub> CrOOgie: dpkg -l | grep apt
<ment0s> witM
<Belzebub> hi ment0s
<Belzebub> ment0s: co popsułeś?
<ment0s> :P
<ment0s> webvirtmgr
<Belzebub> ment0s: ten od redhata?
<ment0s> nie jestem pewien czy od redhata
<ment0s> ten do kvm
<ment0s> https://github.com/retspen/webvirtmgr/blob/master/README.md
<ment0s> problem jest taki ze wszystko dziala idealnie ale na localhoscie, jak chce dostac sie do niego z zewnatrz to nie laczy sie wogole i wyglada jak by wogole nie mial portu otwartego
<Belzebub> ment0s: z zewnątrz czyli z poza natu?
<ment0s> gdzie netstat mowi ze nasluchuje
<ment0s> z tego samego natu
<ment0s> sorry, zle sie wyrazilem. w tej samej sieci jak go zkanuje nmapem to nie widzi niczego oprócz ssh
<ment0s> skanuje*
<Belzebub> ment0s: a masz wszystkie moduły?
<ment0s> wsio zaladowane
<ment0s> na localhoscie wszystko dziala ladnie
<Belzebub> ment0s: a firewall?
<ment0s> probowalem otwierac 80 i 8080 8000 i bez resultatu, moze cos zle robilem
<ment0s_> kurde co chwile mnie wyrzuca:?
<jacekowski> zle robisz
<jacekowski> wylacz firewalla
<Lasoty> witam z nowego Ubuntu
<Lasoty> i od razu mówię, pierwszy raz się tak na ubuntu zawiodłem
<Lasoty> w ciągu 10 minut po zainstalowaniu 2x już X-y padły
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-19
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<Lasoty> a witam :)
<DeXTeD> dobry
<wlosio> witam
<Lasoty> hej
<wlosio> Lasoty, aktualizacja się nie udała ...
<ment0s> witam
<wlosio> witaj ment0s
<wlosio> Lasoty, zrobiłem czystą instalację i nie żałuję ;]
<wlosio> Szkoda że niema nowego nautilusa 3.6 :D
<wlosio> Ale potwierdzam iż sterowniki do druku i skanera Brother i Canon instaluje się w 12.10 jak w 12.04 ;]
<garnus> a jak liste kontaktow gg wrzucic do empathy
<wlosio> nie wiem
<wlosio> ja nie używam tego czegoś
<wlosio> iżywam pidgina
<wlosio> z 30 dodatkami... lol
<wlosio> Ubuntu 12.10 zabootowałem o 8:57:17, a skończyłem instalacje wszystkiego co mi potrzebne o 09:28:51...
<wlosio> ciekawe ile na windowsie by to  mi zajęło :D
<wlosio> ale mimo to brakuje mi ciągle "handbreak'a" ciekawe kiedy dodadzą... ocelota? coś na o... xD
<wlosio> a nie... już wiem quantal.. a nie coś na "o" ...
<Lasoty> hehe
<Lasoty> wlosio: a mi czysta instalacja nie chciała ruszyć
<Lasoty> w ogóle nigdy tak się na ubuntu nie zawiodłem jak wczoraj ;/
<wlosio> Lasoty, po podkoniec aktualizacje zaczeło walić błędami...
<wlosio> instalacja stanęła na 90%???
<wlosio> +/-
<wlosio> No to sudo reboot i czytsa instalacja
<wlosio> troche przeczy ściłem katalog /home D
<Lasoty> mi po instalacji x-y 3 razy się sypnęły
<wlosio> a mi zero razy :D
<wlosio> ino czasami jakieś zwisy złapał, ale jest ok
<wlosio> zresztą każda wersja nie LTS to taka beta...wiec niema co się dziwić -D
<wlosio> chociaż 12.04 LTS też jajka robiła z początku
<Lasoty> ten nowy nouveau (czy jakoś tak) coś szwankuje jeszcze
<wlosio> też masz nv? :D
<Lasoty> nom
<Lasoty> 6150SE (stara jak świat :P)
<wlosio> zauważyłeś  że jockeya niema? :D
<Lasoty> właśnie zauważyłem
<Lasoty> jak szukałem sterów
<wlosio> "o komputerze"....brzmi jak " ten mac" :D
<Lasoty> bo oryginalne ze strony nvidii nie chciały się zainstalować
<wlosio> Ustawienia Systemu - Zasoby Oprogramowania -> Dodatkowe Sterowniki
<wlosio> w Zasobach w repo quantal możesz zmienić na precise??
<wlosio> bo mi się crashuje program
<Lasoty> a wiesz że nie wiem
<Lasoty> tam jeszcze mnie nie było
<wlosio> bo ja dodałem repo handbreaka
<Lasoty> jak z pracy wrócę to sprawdzę
<wlosio> a handbreak niema jeszcze repo na quantala
<wlosio> to chciałem zmienić na precisa...
<wlosio> i lipa..
<wlosio> crash :D
<wlosio> już zgłosiłem
<wlosio> znaczy program zgłosił za mnie
<Lasoty> wczoraj ode mnie też parę raportów poleciało n.t. X-ów
<wlosio> ale te ubu powaliło mnie szybkością ładowania
<wlosio> LTS  do quantala to mół :D
<wlosio> muł
<Lasoty> fakt, kilka sekund szybciej
<Lasoty> się ładuje
<Lasoty> ale też fakt, że masz świeżą instancję :)
<wlosio> u mnie 5 sec róznicy .. a ładował się 17... :D
<wlosio> a może...
<wlosio> :P
<wlosio> NV6 masz? :D
<wlosio> yay
<wlosio> nie ma źle
<Lasoty> tak wyszło
<wlosio> ja mam w wpiwnicy flagową karte nvidii
<wlosio> NV 6800 GTS :D - wszystko na tym łazi :D
<Lasoty> niedługo będzie niewspierana (moja)
<Lasoty> ;/
<wlosio> nie prawda
<wlosio> nvidia to nie amd
<wlosio> nvidia do dziś trzyma stery do nvidia voodoo :D
<wlosio> też w piwnicy leży
<Lasoty> nie no, sami na stronie napisali, że zamierzają zaprzestać rozwijania sterowników do serii 6
<Lasoty> tak, na stronie będą
<wlosio> uuu
<Lasoty> ale już niczego nowego w nich nie zobaczysz
<wlosio> ale nvout czy jakoś tam... rozwijane jest  ciągle
<wlosio> do pracy wystarczy
<wlosio> "do serii 6", umisz czytać?
<wlosio> czyli nv 1> 1,2,3,4,5
<wlosio> do "6" a nie napisali że z "6" wyłącznie ;]
<Lasoty> raczej >=
<wlosio> wiec co płaczesz
<wlosio> może i 6 też.... na wszystko jest czas:D
<wlosio> ja mam integra amd
<wlosio> i sterów na windows 7/vista niema
<wlosio> ;d
<wlosio> to wybór prosty
<wlosio> windows xp lub ubuntu 12.04/10
<wlosio> instalacje potrzbnych programów na Window Xp to ok 3-4h
<wlosio> a na ubuntu  nie wiele ponad pół godziny...
<Morfeusz888> wlosio: dobrze prawi
<Lasoty> wlosio: zgadzam się z tobą
<Lasoty> od jakiegoś czasu przestałem znajomym support dla windowsa prowadzić
<Lasoty> właśnie z tego powodu
<wlosio> a ja nawet nie instaluje zamkniętych sterowników - bo poco
<Lasoty> ja jednak musiałem, bo mi nie chciał startować unity 3D
<wlosio> Lasoty, ciekawe
<wlosio> mam Unity 3D
<wlosio> (chyba)
<Lasoty> ja mówię teraz o 12.4
<wlosio> u kożystaj z x.org novau
<wlosio> aaaa
<Lasoty> 12.10 wystartował
<Lasoty> ale na początku jakieś dziwne artefakty miał
<wlosio> artefakty - wykrywa grafike ;]
<Lasoty> ale mu przeszło 0_o
<wlosio> było poczekać z 1 minute
<Lasoty> ahm
<wlosio> też mam na nvidii artefakty
<wlosio> tzn miewałem
<wlosio> przy 1 uruchomieniu
<wlosio> Linux wlosio 3.5.0-17-generic, nowe jajeczko :D
<wlosio> rozumiem że 13.04 / 13.10 będzia miało jajko 4.X ? :D
<Lasoty> jasne :P
<wlosio> a 3,5 czasem nie miał mieć zgodności z .APK? ( paczki androidowe) czy coś takiego?
<wlosio> 3.5 - Android 4.1, to tez znaczy że silnik andka jest przeniesiony chyba już całkowiecie na C
<wlosio> podoba mi się nowy efekt Fade podczas Fedowania aplikacji do docku
<wlosio> Jakoś dziwnie troche te ubu nowe chodzi xd
<Lasoty> wlosio: ??
<wlosio> Lasoty, np. znikające ikony z doków VLC  i Smplater - muzyka gra w tle xD
<wlosio> smplayer*
<Lasoty> hmm, ciekawe
<wlosio> pkill trza walić ( tak soe robi przy zmienie video)
<wlosio> na jakiś inny klip\
<wlosio> jednak dodanie do doka znika problem
<wlosio> jednak że mamy ikonke więcej
<wlosio> nie może być!!
<wlosio> Minecraft działa na sterownikach novoua o.O.... zwykle nie działał ...
<ftpd> Ktoś z 12.10 ma pokładzie?
<eshlox> o/, kubuntu
<ftpd> Poka mi, w jakiej wersji jest dostępna paczka sphinxsearch?
<eshlox> 2.0.4-1.1ubuntu1
<ftpd> Ok, tx.
<wlosio> Lasoty, udało ci się zainstalować cdemu?
<wlosio> ERROR: Unable to load module.dpkg: error processing vhba-dkms (--configure):podproces zainstalowany skrypt post-installation zwrócił kod błędu 1 xD
<Lasoty> nie korzystam z tego
<wlosio> yhy :D to czym ty montujesz obrazy płyt?
<Lasoty> nie montuję ich
<Lasoty> jak już muszę \
<Lasoty> to rozpakowuję
<ftpd> "kod błędu 1 xD"?
<ftpd> Co to za niby kod 'xD'?
<ftpd> No chyba, że przekłamujesz informacje kretyńskimi wstawkami na poziomie gimnazjum.
<BlessJah> hex
<BlessJah> to jest hex po prostu
<ftpd> gimhex.
<BlessJah> xE
<CXIV> Co za wredota https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obconf/+bug/1059543
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1059543 in obconf (Ubuntu) "GUI - Invisible GUI elements [Lubuntu]" [Undecided,New]
<wlosio> yhhh wale to .. wracam na LTS.... ;]
<wlosio> najwyżej trochę repo dodam...
<CXIV> Ha ha
<CXIV> Już naprawiłem :)
<CXIV> Wystarczy zmienić geometrię podpixeli z RGB na None
<mati75> 10 dni tutaj nie pisałem
<mati75> trzeba pospamić trochę
<gjm> Nie.
<mati75> leo why?
<CXIV> eee 12.10 nie wykrywa mi pendrive'a :D
<bastetmilo> niemożliwe :)
<CXIV> Poważnie
<gjm> Co mówi lsusb?
<mobileCookieM> apgrejdowałeś ze starszej wersji?
<CXIV> w lsusb jest ale nie montuje się :P
<gjm> No to spróbuj ręcznie zamontować.
<CXIV> Teraz działa
<mati75> gvfs jest walnięty
<CXIV> Jak nowy Gnome pracuje bez akceleracji?
<CXIV> W sensie 3.6
<DeXTeD> Może ktoś wie, czy jak zainstaluje najnowszego ubuntu + shella to wszystki dodatki (do gnoma shella) będą działać? Czy będzie się czepiać,  że zła wersja?
<Morfeusz888> dzisiaj w mojej szkole pojawily się pierwsze komputery z linuksem
<Morfeusz888> no cud
<CookieM_> to nie cud, to z dawna oczekiwana normalność
<wlosio> siemka =)
<CookieM_> \o
<wlosio> o/
<wlosio> \o
<wlosio> o/
<wlosio> \o
<wlosio> dopłynęłem :D
<Quintasan> \o
<wlosio> o/
<ment0s> Witam
<ment0s> mial ktos moze do czynienia z podlaczaniem pci passthrough w kvm ?
<qermit> ment0s: mnie nigdy nie dzialalo
<ment0s> ja ide po koleji wedlug manuala dla redhat ale nie wiem jak wylaczyc to pci z systemu, tzn dodalem sterownik do blacklisty ale jak proboje wlaczyc vm to dostaje Unable to read from monitor: Connection reset by peer
<ment0s> hmm moze ktos pomoze w tym jak odlaczyc pci ?, znalazlem w manualu zeby uzyc  readlink -f
<ment0s> ale problem polega na tym ze nie wiemjaki sterownik wpisac
<ment0s> tutaj koles odlacza pci, znam bus etc ale nie wiem jaki sterownik dopisac tam"readlink -f /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:04\:10.0/driver
<ment0s> /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ixgbevf"
<reffolucja> witam
<gjm> Re.
<lisu> siemka, jaki system plików ma domyślnie 12.10 ?
<lisu> ext4 czy juz brtfs zapodali?
<gjm> Chciałbym strollować ale jestem miły.
<gjm> EXT4
<lisu> dzięki
<lisu> gjm: doceniam, że się powstrzymałeś.
<lisu> narazie
<wlosio> "Power calibration area error" ka mać... rózne płyty próbuje i ciągle ten sam błąd...
<wlosio> na Win... to samo
<Stirlitz> Znicze zakup, niebawem święto.
<wlosio> mam już
<wlosio> ine ten błąd mnie wk.a Power calibration area error, nie wiem jak go zwalczyć
<wlosio> może k3bem nagram
<CookieM> http://www.megaleecher.net/Fix_Power_Calibration_Error
<wlosio> CookieM, żartowniś, już to widziałem, siedzę na Ubu ( główny system -Windows tylko do gry w czołgi)
<CookieM> mój uniwersalny sposób na perfekcyjne wypalanie: płyty multi-speed, troszkę droższeod tych 'stałych' ale gwarantują idealne nagrywanie
<wlosio> a cóż to za sposób?
<wlosio> płyta DVD-R... i nie widzi masakra... tanie płytki po 20 groszy łyka ,a Verbatimki nie...
<wlosio> tzn teraz coś Verbatimke nie chce wypalić
<wlosio> Momento, gdzieś w orginalnych płytkach poniewiera się Nero Linix 4 ... sprawdzimy czy ta bestia da rady.
<CookieM> ja używam sonówek 1x-16x; nigdy mnie nie zawiodły
<Stirlitz> ojej a kto jeszcze cokolwiek wypala?
<CookieM> óbóntki i takie tam
<Stirlitz> mam 4letni naped co wypalił 4 płyty
<Stirlitz> usb nie działa?
<Stirlitz> w nowym komputerze to nawet miejsca na taki napęd nie ma
<wlosio> no masdakra.... ciągle ma ostatnio coś błędy wewnętrzne ubuntu.... zaraz unity poleci i będzie xfce4...
<wlosio> masakra*
<wlosio> chyba mi nagrywara padła :(
<wlosio> czyta tylko płyty
<wlosio> nagrywać nie chce
<wlosio> oo Nero nagrało :D breserao nie
<wlosio> heh,,,
<qermit> wlosio: moze masz jakis dziwny naped
<wlosio> qermit, Nero 4 nagrało , a Bresero i k3b pluło ten błąd co pisałem ;F dziwne... ważne że  nagrane...
<wlosio> tym błędem*
<arekgg2> witanm
<arekgg2> mam pytanie o pimages moze ktos pomoże ?
<arekgg2> może ktoś ma doświadzenie w obrazach programu pimages ?
<bastetmilo> arekgg2: jeszcze raz zadaj pytanie ze spacją przed znakiem zapytania.
<bastetmilo> wlosio: *Brasero jak już.
<arekgg2> dlaczego?  poważnie ?
<wlosio> bastetmilo, dobrze =) Braserro rrr ;)
<wlosio> arekgg2, zazwyczaj skutkuje to tzw. "Kickiem" vel. "Kopniakiem" z kanału.
<bastetmilo> arekgg2: NIE. Nie poważnie.
<arekgg2> to które pytanie mam zadać ? jeszcze nie zadałem żadnego bo nik się nie zgłosił ..
<bastetmilo> arekgg2: nie stawiaj tych spacji przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi.
<bastetmilo> Raz zadałes, jak ktoś bedzie wiedział to odpowie.
<bastetmilo> Jak nie, to nie musisz wciąż się o to samo pytać.
<wlosio> arekgg2, bastetmilo  by się nie czepiała jak byś napisał "To które pytanie mam zadać?. Jeszcze nie zadałem żadnego, bo nikt się nie zgłosił..."
<CookieM> tutaj lepiej być tak, jak ta pani śpiewa na początku każdej zwrotki http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htobTBlCvUU
<bastetmilo> wlosio: Ty się nie wymądrzaj, bo też masz problem z pisaniem.
<wlosio> bastetmilo, ale mniejszy :)
<bastetmilo> CookieM: czy chciałbyś też mi dziś podpaść?
<arekgg2> Więc ktoś pilnuje Styla .Jaki ma interes robi reprint na własnej stronie z addsens?
<wlosio> A ja się nie wymądrzam :), stwierdzam fakty.
<drakhan> CookieM, :D
<wlosio> CookieM++
<bastetmilo> arekgg2: proszę, zacznij składać poprawnie zdania i pytania.
<wlosio> Bo inaczej bastetmilo cię po kara..., sic nic nie pisałem...
<wlosio> Cię*
<wlosio> bastetmilo, Ty jesteś z Warszawy?.
<arekgg2> Mam małe doświadczenie w Irc. Jak pisać  w webchat  indywidulanie do kogoś?.  Drugie pytanie czy przed kropką może być  spacja? Gdzie jest kanał gdzie mogę pogadać bez tych stylistyki przez to nic nie piszecie i kanał stoi .
<wlosio> Czyiś "NIK" * lub jego fraza) + Tabulator.
<wlosio> Chyba być nie może, pytaj bastetmilo będzie wiedziała. Każdy inny który tego nie wymaga.
<arekgg2> Razem pisane? Nick  [tabulator]  moje pytania ? .Tak?.
<wlosio> My nie nie piszemy przez tą stylistykę oraz ortografię, acz przez to że jesteśmy ciutkę zajęci.
<wlosio> arekgg2, tak
<wlosio> np. are+Tabulator
<wlosio> Lecz nie wszędzie to działa.
<arekgg2> To ok , pewnie kompilujecie nowe jądro ze świstakiem?
<wlosio> arekgg2, przecinek po słowie nie ma prawa bytu.
<wlosio> niema*
<bastetmilo> wlosio: nie, nie jestem.
<wlosio> bastetmilo, a skądki że mogę zapytać Panna? jest?.
<arekgg2> A pimages czeka pewnie , myśle że zianterowało by was to .. ale wolicie klepaci main crafta z adminem :)
<bastetmilo> arekgg2: umiesz pisać po polsku? Nie? To się naucz. NIE stawia się spacji przed ŻADNYM znakiem interpunkcyjnym!
<wlosio> arekgg2, słuchaj bastetmilo, ona prawdę ci powie.
<wlosio> Ci*
<eses007> Cześć.
<arekgg2> wlosio: Jaką prawdę? Czy ta osoba ma jakas wiedze o ubuntu? Pewnie jakies kretyn dal jej kanal i nie mogę popisacsobie o pimages.
<kichawa> arghhhh
<wlosio> Ubuntu z dużej litery - nazwa własna. bastetmilo ma ogromną wiedze nt. Ubuntu.
<bastetmilo> arekgg2: umiesz czytać? Przeczytaj temat kanału. Nie potrafisz zrozumieć? To wyjdź.
<eses007> Ej, koledzy Ubuntu. Nie działa mi Ubuntu.
<eses007> I co robić.
<eses007> Ekran czarny.
<wlosio> Przed pewnie, a po ubuntu? powinna być kropka.
<wlosio> nie dal, tylko dał.
<eses007> Takie literki białe
<wlosio> po kanał ","
<wlosio> popisacsobie to po węgiersku?? "cs" to chyba "cz".
<arekgg2> Chwila?  Napisałem to na ogólnym? To chyba ten tab nie działa.
<wlosio> Jakaś nazwa miasta?.
<bastetmilo> arekgg2: lol. Jak chcesz pisac prywate to /query nick
<wlosio> A jak chcesz "priv",to /query nick
<eses007> Ale haksiory
<wlosio> A ten "kretyn" to chyba gjm ...
<wlosio> Pytaj się go...
<bastetmilo> wlosio: proszę, nie wypowiadaj się jak nie wiesz.
<wlosio> Napisałem bastetmilo "chyba".
<arekgg2> Muszę instrukcję poczytać od  tego http webchata.
<arekgg2> Bo nie działa to co piszecie.
<wlosio> Więc to nie znaczy że dał, mógł to zrobić, "chyba" - przypuszczenie.
<wlosio> arekgg2, ściągnij program IRC jakikolwiek.
<bastetmilo> wlosio: nie, gjm nie może dawać na stałe opa. Ja też nie mogę go dawać.
<wlosio> bastetmilo, aha.
<wlosio> arekgg2, Np. ja posiadam XChat.
<arekgg2> Zrobiło  się ciekawie. Polonista dostał  kanał   i wszyscy piszą o j.polskim. To bardzo ciekawe. Pimages  nie istnieje i mój obraz systemu  zdycha  na usb dysku .
<bastetmilo> spacja Ci się zacina.
<wlosio> Nie "o", a "w".
<arekgg2> Może bym miał xChata ale mam teraz Wina przez awarię systemu i nie mogę obrazu wprowadzić.
<wlosio> Wino cię spędziło przez awarię systemu?. Też chce coś takiego!!!. Chcę pędzić Wina... :)
<wlosio> Wino ci się*
<wlosio> Chyba się zagalopowałem... ;D
<arekgg2> Dobra jurydyci nie ma języka polskiego to co używacie jest komunistycznym wymysłem  jedności narodu , który mam więcej słów niż używacie.
<wlosio> Na tym kanale nie można propagować komunizmu i faszyzmu, tylko demokrację.
<bastetmilo> ostrzegałam.
<wlosio> <lol>.
<wlosio> Dobra, niema go, to też idę obejrzeć kino.
<bastetmilo> Cholera. Ale zaraz kogoś strzele.
<bastetmilo> qermit: ping!
<BlessJah> wybierz mnie, wybierz mnie
<BlessJah> ban za niepoprawną polszucznę czy nawiązanie do komunizmu?
<wlosio> BlessJah, pewnie oba...
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: Ty coś kombinowałeś z tymi opcjami, że op widzi co pisze +q?
<BlessJah> między innymi ja, a co?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: po co?
<BlessJah> żeby op widział co pisze +q
<bastetmilo> Po co pytam się?
<BlessJah> żeby op widział co pisze +q
<BlessJah> odpowiadam
<eshlox> zabawny kanał ;-)
<bastetmilo> widzę że się nie dogadamy.
<drakhan> Ano.
<BlessJah> mojej odpowiedzi nie ma w kluczu?
<BlessJah> bo nie wiem o co chodzi
<bastetmilo> zapytałabym dosadniej, ale nie można tutaj przeklinać.
<BlessJah> podejrzewam ze wiem jak mogloby brzmiec pytanie, jednak ani troche nie zbliza mnie to do zrozumienia istoty problemu
<bastetmilo> Wyjaśnij mi po co mam, jako op widzieć co pisze uciszony? Po coś go chyba uciszam, nie?
<BlessJah> no, w końcu jakiś postęp
<BlessJah> wyciszasz dla reszty kanału, dla siebie możesz wyciszyć zdejmując małpę
<bastetmilo> Czy ja się pytam "jak"?
<bastetmilo> Pytam się "po co".
<BlessJah> żeby op widział co pisze +q
<swistak35> wtf "nowe jądro ze świstakiem"? bo czuję się wywołany...
<dweller> bastetmilo: to nie miej opa, problem solved
<sirmacik> drakhan: eshlox wszystko przez Was >:
<eshlox> ;-<
<drakhan> Anton Szandor Lavey w Biblii Szatana napisał takie bardzo mądre zdanie, jedno z moich ulubionych: Nie narzekaj na coś, czemu nie musisz się poddawać.
<sirmacik> no i jak ja wtedy będę wiedział o czym rozmawiacie, co? ;x
<drakhan> :f
<sirmacik> robicie backchannel backchanellu
<drakhan> inception!
<sirmacik> nom
<dweller> we need to go deeper
<drakhan> Cave explorer?
<dj_oko> rock lobster!
<sirmacik> po co nam #archlinux-pl jak tu prawie wszyscy siedzą, co? ;x
<drakhan> No nie wiem.
<drakhan> Poza tym, tutaj nie można przeklinać :<
<sirmacik> >:
<bastetmilo> sirmacik: po to, żebyście nie przychodzili tutaj gadać o archu :>
<sirmacik> no to lipka
<sirmacik> bastetmilo: od kiedy ktoś na #archlinux-pl gada o archu?
<bastetmilo> sirmacik: nie wiem, nie obchodzi mnie to. :)
<dweller> bastetmilo: żeby ktos tam miał archa to byśmy mieli o czym rozmawiać
<dweller> ale arch jest taki bezawaryjny że nie ma potrzeby :>
<sirmacik> bastetmilo: no to co nam sie wcinasz >:
<bastetmilo> Ja zaraz zrobie jak Wizard
<eshlox> dlaczego nie można tutaj rozmawiać o innych dystrybucjach?
<sirmacik> znikniesz w kłebach dymu i nastąpi pokój i oklaski? ;x
<sirmacik> eshlox: bo przestanie być elitarnie ;x
<sirmacik> przerabialiśmy to kiedyś na #archlinux.pl
<bastetmilo> eshlox: bo to kanał ubuntu, a nie innych dystrybucji.
<sirmacik> i to powód lda ktorego tam ise nei gada o archu (;
<dweller> 371742|\|13
<sirmacik> dla, się, nie *
<eshlox> bastetmilo: bez sensu
<dweller> bastetmilo: powinnaś kopać wszytskich którzy nie maja ubuntu
<bastetmilo> sirmacik: tutaj się też o parchu nie rozmowia. Wiec skończ już.
<eshlox> a o gentoo można? ;-D
<bastetmilo> eshlox: nie.
<eshlox> ;-<
<dweller> a o debianie?
<dweller> bo ubuntu to snapshot sida
<dweller> ;3
<bastetmilo> debian bywa czasem dopuszczalny :P
<sirmacik> słuchajcie, a kto tu używa mutta?
<dweller> ale to nie ubuntu
<sirmacik> bo myślę, że paczkę dla archa możnaby zrobić lepiej
<sirmacik> bastetmilo powinna zmienic nicka na cenzura >:
<bastetmilo> sirmacik: ja mówię serio. Przestań.
<sirmacik> ja też
<eshlox> sirmacik: będzie ban! ;-)
<sirmacik> bo to pierwszy ;f
<eshlox> za słowo arch! ;-)
<drakhan> Jeszcze niech zamieszczą listę dopuszczalnych tematów do rozmowy
<sirmacik> tyle razy mnie tu banowali, a ja zawsze wracam ;x
<eshlox> lol, /b
<sirmacik> bastetmilo: ładny opis wydania napisałem, nie dostanę dyspensy?
<sirmacik> >:
<bastetmilo> Nie.
<sirmacik> http://osnews.pl/ubuntu-12-10-wydane/
<sirmacik> o taki ładny
<bastetmilo> czytałam wczesniej
<sirmacik> prawda że ładny?
<bastetmilo> tak
<sirmacik> a Ty już sobie ubu zainstalowałaś?
 * dweller czeka na wysyp ludzi którym ubuntu się uwaliło w wyniku aktualizacji
<bastetmilo> Cały czas mam zainstalowane
<sirmacik> bo ja się ostatnio po testach drugiej bety 12.10 przeniosłem na archa
<sirmacik> szyfrowanie w wykonaniu ubu chyba mi rozwaliło dysk >:
<drakhan> sirmacik, ?
<sirmacik> bo to dziwny zbieg okoliczności że dzień po zaszyfrowaniu całego dysku ubu 12.10 mi isę te 690 badsectorów zrobiło >:
<sirmacik> na archu jakoś ładnie to działa
<sirmacik> i nie psuje mi dysku ;x
<drakhan> trzeba było truecryptować
<sirmacik> nah
<sirmacik> dmcrypt ładnie działa z LUKS jak go sobie sam zrobię
<drakhan> Mnie się ostatnio nawet windows nie sypie
<sirmacik> znaczy że za mało z niego korzystasz
<drakhan> wintendo
<sirmacik> nom
<drakhan> Dzisiaj byłem u znajomej w akademiku. Przy okazji robiłem jej lokatorce eduroam
<sirmacik> drakhan: wrzuć tu linka z fortunek #archlinux-pl!
<dweller> ja sobie w bcd zmieniłem nazwę na Wintendo ;f
<sirmacik> do źródła, pokażmy że tam też jest fajnie ;f
<drakhan> Ile jebania się z tym w porównaniu do takiego network-managera
<drakhan> tzn mało roboty, ale jest różnica.
<sirmacik> nom
<dweller> drakhan: roboty? ;3
<dweller> instalujesz cert i się logujesz
<sirmacik> ale swoją drogą ten Surface RT mi się tak z daleka podoba na tych reklamach
<sirmacik> ładny jest
<sirmacik> oj oj
<dweller> tyle że na każdym windowsie to inaczej się zachowuje
<dweller> oj
<dweller> drakhan: uciekaj
<dweller> :D
<sirmacik> rednacz dostanie bana ;x
<bastetmilo> mówiłam. Uprzedzałam.
<sirmacik> i teraz jak niedostanę to się rozczaruję >:
<sirmacik> bastetmilo: nie wiem jak zasnę >:
<sirmacik> o o tej fortunce mówiłem http://fortunki.archlinux.pl/fortunka/38
<sirmacik> też czasme coś fajnego stworzymy ;s
<sirmacik> <och nie on wrzucił coś o archu, ludzie tracą oczy>
<bastetmilo> sirmacik: po co to robisz?
<sirmacik> nie lubię jak ktoś mnie cenzuruje
<szymon_g> witam
<sirmacik> \o
<sirmacik> jak tam nowe wydanie Ci się podoba?
<bastetmilo> sirmacik: to nie przychodź tu. Proste.
<sirmacik> bastetmilo: krótko mówiąc sama mnei sprowokowałaś
<szymon_g> lol, babka do ktorej startowalem ze 8 tygodni temu (niestety- bezskutecznie) wczoraj zostala skazana za zabojstwo o.O
<sirmacik> :o
<filar> :o
<szymon_g> sirmacik: tylko sobie looknalem z livedvd, takie sobie
<sirmacik> bastetmilo: on nie mówi o ubuntu!!! >:
<filar> szymon_g: czy da babka korzystała z ubuntu?
<szymon_g> ona i 2 facetow (w tym jej kuzyn- sterydziaz). do tego 3 za pomoc
<szymon_g> tak, jak najbardziej filar
<dweller> z gentoo
<filar> a więc to oznacza
<filar> że ubuntu to system dla zabójców
<dweller> \czarne okulary\
<sirmacik> [;
<szymon_g> ale szybko im poszlo- zabojstwa dokonano w niedziele rano, we wtorek zostali oni zatrzymani
<dweller> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<arekg> Witam!.
<DaZ> arekg: zepsuło sie? >:
<dweller> brak skilla
<arekg> Nie  jest ok. Lubie czytać kanały.
<DaZ> żesz.
<arekg> Odstęp w tekscie robi czytnik.
<arekg> Czytalem z historii ze ktos ma problemy z pimages?. Nie bedzie pl liter czytnik ma wolne.
<m477> dodawanie zakladek nie dziala w nautilusie, eZ
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-20
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<dj_oko> Achievement Unlocked: zaawansowana prokrastynacja
<dj_oko> ale będzie fajnie na obronie.
<Morfeusz888> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2012/10/rozwoj-ubuntu-tweak-niespodziewanie.html
<gjm> Ojoj.
<qermit> suitch: część
<kichawa> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Qj4VCfhbmVs/UIKJAvmNmPI/AAAAAAAAClQ/lU0I2FVDGMU/w497-h373/ill-grow-up.jpg
<Aleksander> Witajcie. Ściągnąłem 12.10 desktop cd w 32 i 64 bitach i widzę, że oba są większe, niż płyta CD
<Aleksander> jak mam je nagrać? o.O
<CookieM> na dvd, od tej dystrybucji canonical zrywa z formatem cd
<Aleksander> o.O
<gjm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Aleksander> to czemu płyta jest o 100 kb większa od cd?
<Aleksander> mogli od razu wrzucić ze 2 gb
<CookieM> http://osnews.pl/ubuntu-12-10-wydane/ patrz 'kwestie techniczne'
<gjm> Zawsze można nagrać na pendrive.
<DaZ> Aleksander: w sumie znajdziesz sobie płyty 800mb chyba <:
<DaZ> no i overburning
<cielak> siemanko, wiecie może czy ktoś z polskiej społeczności wybiera się na UDS?
<CookieM> aż do Kopenhagi?
<cielak> ano
<cielak> w sumie nie wiem czy kiedykolwiek UDS był organizowany bliżej :P
<bastetmilo> co to UDS?
<DaZ> ubuntu deweloper cośtam
<cielak> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<CookieM> http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<bastetmilo> aaa
<cielak> ludzie sie tam zjeżdżają naradzać się przed kolejnym cyklem wydawniczym
<CookieM> ubuntu powoli staje się donationware i już przy ściąganiu systemu można zadecydować, co ma być rozwijane
<cielak> no i zastanawia czy Polacy udzielają się na tej naradzie
<bastetmilo> ja mysle ze jednem powinien byc
<bastetmilo> ten co pracuje w cannonicalu
<bastetmilo> karni
<cielak> mhm ;)
<cielak> ja się wybieram, i zaciekawiłem się czy spotkam kogoś z polskiej społeczności
<CookieM> bywałeś na tej imprezie wcześniej?
<cielak> jeszcze nie
<cielak> tylko remotely
<CookieM> masz jakieś pomysły odnośnie dalszego rozwoju tej dystrybucji?
<cielak> całej dystrybucji to za szeroko powiedziane
<filar> (15:11) ( CookieM) masz jakieś pomysły odnośnie dalszego rozwoju tej  dystrybucji?
<filar> (15:11) ( cielak) całej dystrybucji to za szeroko powiedziane
<filar> przeczytałem to
<filar> i nick
<filar> i od razu
<filar> nasunął się
<filar> kozio linux
<DaZ> kozio linuks taki suchy
<CookieM> tak, słyszałem legendy o tym distro, niestety wtedy jeszcze niewiele wiedziałem o linuksie (nadal niewiele wiem, uprzedzając komentarze złośliwych)
<filar> http://dl.pakos.biz/ubuntu/koziolinux
<filar> wystarczy przeczytać
<cielak> dobre!
<cielak> a ja sie dziwiłem że google nie może znaleść mi co to jest 'kozio linux' :P
<gjm> Górnicy :/
<CookieM> polskiego ztabloidozowanego internetu nawet google nie ogarnia; te boty są chyba idiot-proof trochę
<gjm> Ty coś bierzesz?
<CookieM> jeszcze nie
<CookieM_> http://wyborcza.pl/1,75968,12699336,Nadgorliwa_obrona_polskosci.html Białystok miasto niepokorne
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<lisu> re
<qermit> o/
<lisu> \o
<ftpd> Kto z Was ma chomikuj.pl konto? Trzeba mi plik 2.83 MB zassać.
<gjm> Ja.
<gjm> ftpd: ^
<ftpd> Już se poradziłem.
<SzArAk> bry
<Lasoty> heja
<akurczyk> cześć, chcę zrobić sobie "autologowanie" w putty z wykorzystaniem kryptogrefii asymetrycznej, robiłem wszystko zgodnie z tym: http://it.xn--wicek-k0a.pl/logowanie-ssh-przez-putty-bez-podawania-hasla.html. probowalem rownierz tego http://www.ulos.pl/logowanie-przez-putty-ssh-bez-uzycia-hasla,4.html, ale zaden tutorial nie zadzialal. za kazdym razem wyswietla mi sie blad ze autoryzacja z kluczem nie udana (jakos po angielsku). teraz przywrocilem system i ne
<Lasoty> instalował z Was ktoś VMware na ubuntu server 12.04?
<akurczyk> Lasoty, ja kiedys na 10.04 vmware workstation i vmware server dawny
<akurczyk> pewnei wystarczy zainstalowac build essentials i odpalic ten skrypt od vmware
<wujek> akurczyk: masz wygenerowane klucze prywanty i publiczny?
<akurczyk> nie mam, ale mialem, skopiowalem zawartosc tego publicznego do tego pliku jak w tutorialu
<akurczyk> wszystko robilem jak w tutku
<wujek> tutka nie czytałem
<akurczyk> zobacz to krotkie jest
<wujek> ogólnie 2 kroki: 1. generujesz parę kluczy (ustawiasz puste hasło jeśli chcesz mieć autologowanie) komendą ssh-keygen
<akurczyk> tak robilem
<akurczyk> kopiowalem pozniej klucz publiczny do jakieso pliku
<akurczyk> w .ssh
<akurczyk> i klucz prywatny na windowsa
<wujek> 2. kopiujesz klucz publiczny do serwera na który chcesz mieć autologowanie komendą ssh-copy-id login@serwer.pl
<akurczyk> tam w puttygen
<akurczyk> ja to kopiowalem po ftp :D
<wujek> :D
<SzArAk> ....
<wujek> z jakiego do jakiego systemu checsz miec autologowanie?
<wujek> od tego zacznijmy :P
<akurczyk> z windowsa
<SzArAk> to dobrze, ze sobie wyrzuciles te klucze ;P
<akurczyk> do centosa :D
<akurczyk> dawalem nawet 777 chmody i tez nic
<akurczyk> tak wiem ze sie nie powinno
<wujek> owszem, nie powinno
<akurczyk> ale jak by poszło to bym zrobil nowe
<wujek> szybkie pytanie: serwer ssh na centosie uruchomiony jest?
<akurczyk> tak pisze z irssi na nim
<akurczyk> przez putty
<akurczyk> z configu tez jest wlaczone logowanie z kluczem
<wujek> to sprawdź jeszcze na szybko czy iptables Ci tego nie blokuje i zobacz na logi z Selinuxa
<akurczyk> sshd
<akurczyk> iptables wszystko przepuszcza
<akurczyk> jak sprawdzic logi z selinuxa?
<wujek> z tego co pamiętam to loguje do /var/log/messages
<wujek> i jeszcze gdzieś, do audit albo jakoś tak
<wujek> btw. czym się objawia niedziałanie?
<wujek> pyta o hasło? Nie łączy w ogole?
<akurczyk> pyta o haslo
<akurczyk> a wczesniej pisze ze nie przepuscil klucza
<akurczyk> czy jakos tak
<akurczyk> wywalilem to
<akurczyk> a jak podam haslo to dziala
<akurczyk> w messages tylko named cos pluje
<Lasoty> już jestem
<Lasoty> walczę z tym VMware server
<akurczyk> a co mu?
<Lasoty> odpaliłem ten skrypt od nich i niby się zainstalował
<akurczyk> a masz build essentials?
<Lasoty> następnie próbuję odpalić skryp konfiguracyjny i się wywala
<Lasoty> tak
<Lasoty> w sensie że się uruchamia
<akurczyk> a co pisze?
<Lasoty> moment
<Lasoty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292969/
<akurczyk> a masz kernel headers?
<Lasoty> tak
<Lasoty> instalowałem znaczy się
<Lasoty> poprzez sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<akurczyk> 2.6 kernel on ma a ty masz 3
<akurczyk> Using 2.6.x kernel build system.
<akurczyk> make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-31-generic'
<wujek> akurczyk: czekaj, uruchomie sobie czystego centosa i sprawdze
<Lasoty> hmm, to może być to ;/
<Lasoty> ok, to może inaczej
<akurczyk> wujek, moge ci zrobic konto na moim vpsie
<Lasoty> dzięki
<Lasoty> potrzebuję jedynie maszyny aby windowsa gdzieś mieć
<akurczyk> bede za 5 min
<akurczyk> vmware najlepsze, sprobuj workstation
<akurczyk> bo server stary jest
<Lasoty> workstation powiadasz
<Lasoty> da się zainstalować virtualboxa na ubuntu server?
<SzArAk> jasne
<SzArAk> pakiet nazywa sie virtualbox
<Stirlitz> na ubuntu server korzysta się z kvm
<SzArAk> lub virtualbox-ose
<SzArAk> to sie nie wyklucza :)
<Lasoty> kvm odpada
<Lasoty> mam procesor atom n570
<Lasoty> nie wspiera wirtualizacji
<Stirlitz> łoj
<Lasoty> server jest domowy od razu mówię do prywatnych celów :P
<SzArAk> bez problemu vb odpalisz
<Lasoty> bez x-ów?
<SzArAk> tez
<Lasoty> hmm, ciekawe to co powiadasz
<Lasoty> powiedz mi jeszcze jak potem system zainstalować na nim
<Lasoty> ?
<SzArAk> vboxmanage startvm maszyna --type=headless
<Lasoty> hmm
<SzArAk> instalacje latwiej bedzie przeprowadzic gdzies gdzie masz iksy
<Lasoty> no to próbujemy :)
<Lasoty> tak też zrobię
<SzArAk> ale zawsze mozesz odpalic sobie vnc
<SzArAk> vbox ma wbudowane AFAIR, wiec i instalatora tak odpalisz
<SzArAk> choc raczej instalowalbym u siebie i potem tylko wrzucil gotowy obraz na ta maszyne - wygodniej
<SzArAk> Lasoty: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch07.html#idp18297040
<SzArAk> Twoje slowo kluczowe to "headless"
<SzArAk> pomylilem sie w jednym: nie vnc, a VRDP, jakas virtualboxowa implementacja rdp
<SzArAk> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch07.html    zapewne jesli uzyjesz tego, to bedzie bez wielkiej roznicy, czy robisz instalacje, czy pracujesz na gotowym systemie
<SzArAk> sam nawet na desktop konfiguruje, a potem uzywam bez gui, bo sie okienka nie walaja ;P
<akurczyk> wujek jj
<akurczyk> pomoże mi ktoś zrobić te klucze do logowania po ssh?
<SzArAk> uzywa tu ktos kernela realtime/preempt/rt?
<SzArAk> zastanawiam sie, czy jak bede mial procka ustawionego caly czas na performance, to zmniejsze wystepowanie "xruns" w jackd, czy to raczej nie gra roli?
<Stirlitz> no ale w czym problem akurczyk
<wujek> sry, kolacje jadłem
<wujek> na priv Ci napisze
<akurczyk> Stirlitz, wujek, chcę zrobić sobei autologowanie
<akurczyk> ok wujek
<Stirlitz> akurczyk, generujesz klucze, publiczny wrzucasz do ~.ssh/authorized_keys prywatny zapisujesz jako ~.ssh/id_rsa
<akurczyk> tak robie tylko ze serwer coz z kluczem ma problem
<akurczyk> ssh-keygen -t rsa -- tym generuje
<akurczyk> bo nei przyjmuje go
<akurczyk> przy logowaniu
<akurczyk> i chce hasło
<SzArAk> http://jakilinux.org/uncategorized/sztuczki-z-ssh/
<Stirlitz> chyba ze putty to musisz puttygenem klucz "przerobić" na format putty
<akurczyk> Stirlitz tak robię http://it.xn--wicek-k0a.pl/logowanie-ssh-przez-putty-bez-podawania-hasla.html juz z wujkkiem na pm pisze
<SzArAk> klucz publiczny wrzucasz do authorized_keys na serwerze docelowym oczywiscie (tam dokad sie logujesz)??
<Stirlitz> akurczyk, spróbuj sie zalogować z jakimś debug. np ssh -vvv albo poczytaj /var/log/auth.log na maszynie docelowej
<Lasoty> SzArAk: dzięki, narazie ściągam windę z msdna
<coldnight> Lasoty: to z msdna można ściągnąć windę? Jakoś jak ja patrzyłem, to tylko klucz do instalacji dostałem, ale nie zauważyłem skąd ją ściągnąć
<Lasoty> można
<Lasoty> dreamspark teraz to się nazywa
<coldnight> mhm, ale to i tak OEM jest, nie BOX. Trzeba się decydować na czym instalować
<Lasoty> nie wczytywałem się szczerze mówiąc w eula
<BlessJah> coldnight: mozna sciagnac
<BlessJah> przy czym produkty windows-related musisz sciagac ichnim downloaderem
<BlessJah> mowimy o dreamspark premium, czyli projekt kierowany do uczelni wyzszych, prawda?
<coldnight> tak, dla uczelni wyższych, tylko ja otrzymałem swój nr jakoś w grudniu... może teraz jest nowa edycja tego co mówisz
<BlessJah> nic mi nie wiadomo zeby jakies edycje czy cos bylo
<BlessJah> konto tworzy ci uczelnia, a w momencie skreslenia z listy studentow ci je deaktywuje
<Lasoty> pg nie
<Lasoty> no przynajmniej mi jeszcze nie usunęli dostępu
<BlessJah> a dawno skonczyles?
<BlessJah> tudziez, dawno uczelnia z toba skonczyla?
<ftpd> akurczyk: A Twój serwer ssh obsługuje logowanie po kluczu?
<akurczyk> ftpd, tak mi nie dziala, ale userowi wujek tak i to z putty tez
<ftpd> Pam
<akurczyk> i to problem z kluczami generowanymi na serwerze
<akurczyk> z tymi poaz nie ma
<ftpd> Pamiętaj, że ~/.ssh/id_rsa po Twojej stronie musi mieć konkretne uprawnienia.
<ftpd> 0600, dokładnie.
<Stirlitz> id _dsa zdaje się, sam wyzej źle napisałem
<akurczyk> 0600 dla klucza czy dla pliku z kluczem publicznym w .ssh?
<ftpd> Dla klucza. klucz.pub może mieć 644
<DaZ> ema ubuntki \o
<ftpd> "Dla pliku z kluczem prywatnym", jeśli będzie Ci tak łatwiej.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: które jest mocniejsze?
<akurczyk> ftpd http://pastebin.com/94VuCMZS
<Lasoty> BlessJah: skończyłem :) rok temu
<ftpd> akurczyk: Mon, ale ten klucz masz mieć po stronie hosta, Z KTÓREGO się logujesz.
<ftpd> akurczyk: A nie na serwerze.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, to chyba nieważne, ale któreś ubunty rsa mi nie czytały
<akurczyk> ftpd juz dziala dalem 0600 chmod
<akurczyk> dzieki
<akurczyk> bede za 10 min
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ale jak już jesteś ;) to opowiedz cos o nfs i utf-8 w osx
<ftpd> O nfs opowiem Ci niewiele, bo nie klikałem. Wiem, że Finder obsługuje natywnie, ale jak ich znam, mogą wystąpić jakieś idiotyczne utrudnienia (np. ftp:// jest obsługiwane przez Findera, ale tylko w ro 'bo tak').
<Stirlitz> spod konsoli działa ok, natomiast w okienkach mówi ze nie mam praw albo w ogóle nie wyświetla plików z krzakami
<ftpd> A, czekaj.
<ftpd> Ty mówisz naraz.
<ftpd> Zasób nfs z plikami z utf-8 w nazwach?
<Stirlitz> uhm
<ftpd> To sorry, no idea. Ja się okienkowo łączyłem tylko do afp:// i cifs://. I tu i tu było wporzo.
<Lasoty> stworzyłem sobie wirtualną maszynę w virtualboxie na localu
<Lasoty> teraz chciałbym ją przenieść na server
<Lasoty> jakim poleceniem zaimportować ów maszynę?
<ftpd> "ową".
<ftpd> "Ów" odnosi się do mianownika liczby pojedynczej.
<Lasoty> ok, "ową maszynę"
<ftpd> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=9916
<ftpd> Szósty post. Wpisanie w google 'virtualbox move to another computer' jest takie trudne? Pierwszy link.
<akurczyk> ftpd, nei wiem o co chodzi, ale google zwraca dla innych osob inne wyniki
<akurczyk> a tak pozatym to jest jakas virtualna maszyna ktora pojedzie w kontenerze openvz? tzn. kernel jest wspoldzielony, do dev i proc nie mam dostepu a pozatym to jestem rootem :D
<ftpd> akurczyk: Istnieje szansa, że masz ustawione wyszukiwanie po polsku. Ja mam po angielsku.
<Lasoty> ftpd: po co mam wpisywać w google i przekopywać się przez dziesiątki linków i postów, jak mogę zdać pytanie skoro mogę zapytać osób kompetentnych, którym odpowiedź zajmie 30 sek
<akurczyk> ftpd, nie o to chodzi, wpisuje na polskim google u mnei na kompie cos i to samo na polskim google u mamy na lapku i juz zupelnie inne wyniki sa, czasami nawet nei ma tego co szukam
<gjm> Po co mamy odpowiadać skoro komuś się nie chce szukać a nam nikt za to nie płaci?
<Lasoty> akurczyk: google obecnie personalizuje wyniki
<ftpd> Lasoty: Po to, że stara zasada mówi 'najpierw próbuję poradzić sobie sam, a dopiero potem zacznę marnować czas innych'. Jeśli jest dla Ciebie nieakceptowalna i głupia, to spoko. Wiedz jednak, że dla niektórych (na przykład dla mnie) takie zachowanie jest nieakceptowalne i głupie.
<akurczyk> wiec 6 wynik moze nie byc 6 :D
<akurczyk> tylko o to mi chodzi
<ftpd> Lasoty: W związku z tym, a nie w Związku Radzieckim, kiedy wiem, że ktoś (tu: Ty) ma takie podejście, dla mnie ten ktoś (tu: Ty) staje się leniem, a skoro leniom nie pomagam, to ten ktoś (tu: Ty) zostaje dopisany do listy 'olewamy problemy tego kogoś (tu: Ciebie)'.
<Lasoty> ftpd: umiem korzystać z google, ale skoro Ci się nie chce odpowiadać na twoim zdaniem głupie pytania, to po co tu w ogóle jesteś
<Lasoty> idź najlepiej spać a nie jedziesz po kimś kto tylko pomocy szuka
<ftpd> Lasoty: Bo obecnosć tutaj nie implikuje _obowiązku_ pomagania.
<ftpd> Daje tylko taką _możliwość_.
<Lasoty> więc jeżeli nie zamierzasz pomagać, to nie odpowiadaj jak cię to tak dużo bólu kosztuje
<gjm> Co za ludź.
<ftpd> Wiedziałem, że to będzie Twój kolejny argument. Otóż nie. Będę odpowiadał. Niektórzy siedzą cicho, ja tępię leni, idiotów i inne tego typu sprawy. A tępi się najlepiej głośno i publicznie.
<ftpd> Nie masz, mój drogi, żadnego prawa zabronić mi wypowiedzi. Skoro Twoje zachowanie jest godne potępienia, dostaniesz je ode mnie od ręki.
<Lasoty> w takim razie pomagaj, chwali Ci się to, lecz pomagaj konkretnie. Ja bardzo tępie odsyłanie do google
<CookieM> mamo, upgradowałem ubuntu http://tnij.org/bad_ubu
<filar> CookieM: sztuka nowoczesna
<gjm> Lasoty: Przychamuj.
<ftpd> Szkoda. Coraz więcej pojawia się w sieci takich, co wołają, żeby odpowiadać 10 razy na to samo pytanie albo wyznawać zasadę 'nie ma głupich pytań'. Ciężko mówić, ale tacy ludzie powinni umrzeć.
<ftpd> gjm: Spoko, nic złego nie robi. Rozmawiamy sobie.
<kikor> CookieM: piekne konfetti
<gjm> Bosz, co ja napisałem :/
<ftpd> gjm: Dobrze napisałeś. To oznacza 'a teraz zachowaj się jak cham'. Tak jak 'przyspawaj' -> 'zachowaj się jak spawacz'.
<Stirlitz> gjm++ za przychamuj ;)
<Lasoty> dobrze, skoro tak to nie było pytania
<filar> reboot
<filar> ups, nie tu
<filar> :P
<gjm> Wybaczcie, niedobór snu.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ja juz wiem, dlaczego sie ludzie skarżą na mnie od dwóch miesiecy :)
<jacekowski> Lasoty: zasada jest taka ze najpierw sam rozwiazujesz swoje problemy, potem jak masz jakis problem zadajesz pytanie
<lisu> filar: a gdzie sudo i hasło ;)
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: eee, ciebie tu wiecej nie ma niz jestes
<ftpd> Lasoty: Ależ było. Życie to nie white board table, nie możesz po prostu zmazać z niego tego, co dla Ciebie niewygodne. dostałeś odpowiedź, ciesz się, ale wiedz, że (ode mnie) następnej nie dostaniesz.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to odkąd się z Tobą zaczełam zadawać :)
<filar> lisu: otóz za zwyczaj przy reboocie zapominam napisać sudo
<Stirlitz> gjm, ale udało Ci się. Szkoda ze niechcący ;)
<filar> poza tym od czego jest su
<filar> :P
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ja caly czas jestem.
<jacekowski> pytanie, co na kolacje
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: ale rzadko piszesz cos
<jacekowski> pizza czy cos innego?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: obserwuję
<ftpd> Lasoty: http://myapple.pl/blogs/ftpd-18907/forum-milutkie-czy-forum-uzyteczne-zylo-sie-latwiej_-30/ - tu masz pełne wyjaśnienie. Jeśli tl;dr, kliknij chociaż w pierwszego linka, przytoczonego we wstępie.
<lisu> filar: mmm, true, ja głównie su... na debianku ciągle ;] choć ostatnie ubu dało mi do myslenia, ładnie działa.
<Stirlitz> ooou myaplle
<kretu> oo, trollowanko
<ftpd> Stirlitz: No no, myapple. Ale akurat ten post jest uniwersalny :P
<kretu> pozwólcie, ze się przyłacze
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Hehe :*
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Przeczytaj, jestem z niego dumny ;-)
<Lasoty> ftpd: z takim podejściem do ludzi daleko nie zajedziesz, skoro widzisz czubek swojej prywaty. Skoro mam być potępiany za to, że jest już późno, chciałem tylko przyśpieszyć sobie pracę, no ok. Ale jak macie mnie wyprowadzać z równowagi. To faktycznie, lepiej szukać na google, niż później wysłuchiwać żali niespełnionych ludzi, którzy mają pretensję o to, że im się 30 sek życia ukradło.
<Stirlitz> taaaa
<bastetmilo> ftpd: Ty niespełniony ludziu :)
<gjm> Czy On naprawdę jest tak "mało inteligentny"?
<jacekowski> Lasoty: no wlasnie nie do konca
<Lasoty> gjm: mało inteligentny powiadasz?
<jacekowski> Lasoty: z podejsciem ze zawracasz komus innemu dupe bo tobie sie nie chce nie zajdziesz daleko
<Lasoty> skoro tak uważasz to znaczy że tak musi być
<ftpd> Lasoty: Przyjąłem do wiadomości. To teraz grzecznie zrób /quit i uciekaj jak najdalej od niespełnionych ludzi. Będzie na korzyść dla Ciebie i dla nas (co wnioskuję po reakcjach innych na naszą małą utarczkę).
<gjm> Lasoty: Nie, przez przypadek mi się wklepało.
<jacekowski> Lasoty: prosta zasada, umiesz liczyc, licz na siebie
<ftpd> s/na ko/z ko/
<ftpd> Przepraszam.
<jacekowski> nie przepraszaj
<jacekowski> nie ma za co
<Stirlitz> ftpd, uhm często killfile im tu wklejałem zanim sie poddałem.
<Stirlitz> Za to ostatnio moja żona walczy z outlookowa korespondencją i jak sama przeczytała podpisała się wszystkimi "członkami"
<Stirlitz> Widac materiał jeszcze chłonny.
<gjm> Niektórym jak widać nie przetłumaczysz.
<ftpd> Ja nawet próbowałem używać Outlook 2011 for Mac. Ale nie, tam się nadal nie da ustawić tak prostych rzeczy jak 'kasuj sygnaturki' albo 'odpowiadaj pod mailem'. Dziękuję.
<ftpd> Z sygnaturkami jeszcze ten problem, że w świecie Outlooków zrozumienie pojęcia 'delimiter' bywa za trudne.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, hyhy delimiter jest tez tajemnica dla jabcokowego maila.
<Stirlitz> ale próbowałem :>
<ftpd> Mój kiedyś umiał, był jakiś plug-in. Potem stracił kompatybilność, a ja nie szukałem, czy już wyszła nowa wersja.
<ftpd> "W celu rozegrania gry siedmioosobowej [...] W tym wariancie gry nale¿y siê spodziewać dłu¿szych przerw pomiêdzy swoimi turami."
<ftpd> No shit, Sherlock!
<DaZ> e, npce najlepsze
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<bastetmilo> Ashiren: Mówię wprost: pisanie tak mnie masakrycznie denerwuje. Jeśli musisz, pisz sobie, ale _raz_ na dzień. Jeśli któregoś  z następnych dni (bo prawo nie działa wstecz) napiszesz to więcej niż raz podczas doby, (nad)użyję swoich uprawnień.
<ftpd> bastetmilo++
<Ashiren> bastetmilo == ftpd ?
<bastetmilo> Ashiren: wygladam jak ftpd?
<ftpd> Ashiren: Wyglądam jak bastetmilo?
<ftpd> A, fail, napisałaś z małej literki.
<szymon_g> witka
<Belzebub> o/
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> Wie ktoś, jak wyłączyć pokazywanie zawartości okna podczas przesuwania w LXDE?
<gjm> ntat: http://ompldr.org/vZnlnOA
<filar> bastetmilo, ftpd wyślijcie foty to ocenimy podobieństwo
<ntat> gjm, to jest gdy zmienia się rozmiar ale nie działa podczas przesuwania
<ftpd> filar: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/533562_403417503003659_630402299_n.jpg
<ftpd> Proszę.
<bastetmilo> ile razy mam pokazywac swoja slit focie na kanale, no..
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Sześć. I basta, obiecuję.
<bastetmilo> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/152848/mua.jpg
<filar> ftpd, jeszcze jakaś weryfikacja do tej foty by się przydała
<filar> bo bastetmilo wierzę, opowi trzeba wierzyć
<ftpd> Nie wiem, jak chciałbyś to zweryfikować.
<gjm> ntat: Fakt, przeoczyłem. W takim wypadku nie wiem.
<ntat> gjm, gdzieś wyczytałem, że opcja ta nie jest zaimplementowana ale to był post z 2010 r.
<ntat> bastetmilo, czy Ty używasz jeszcze aparatu na klisze?
<gjm> ntat: To lepsze: http://icculus.org/pipermail/openbox/2004-September/002883.html
<gjm> (;
<ftpd> To to całe lxde to taki openbox, tylko się inaczej nazywa?
<bastetmilo> ntat: używałam jeszcze kilka lat temu, ale potem sie zepsul.
<ntat> ;]
<ntat> gjm, to jest chyba opcja nie do przejścia, strasznie musi być skomplikowany kod OB, że nie mogę tego poprawić
<ntat> próbowałem już pytać na #lxde ale tam chyba same zombie siedzą
<yaro014> Witam
<ftpd> Cz.
<yaro014> zainstalowalem novnc na standardowych repo ubuntu server ale po instalacji nie mam skryptu novnc w /etc/init.d/ spotkal sie ktos z czyms podobnym ?
<ftpd> Napisz sobie.
<yaro014> tylko mi powiedz gdzie jest plik exekujacy  bo go niema
<yaro014> niewazne instaluje ze zrodelek
<ftpd> Piszesz "niema", stawasz spację przed '?'. Radź sobie sam.
<gjm> ?plik exekujacy
<gjm> lolwat
<yaro014> executable file
<yaro014> jak to przetlumaczyc
<yaro014> wykonujacy
<kikor> a próbowałeś poprostu novnc w terminalu ?
<gjm> Wiem co znaczy "executable" ;f
<kikor> i chyba wykonywalny, ale ja sie nie czepiam
<yaro014> jak zwal tak zwal
<kikor> wiec? działa?
<yaro014> nie dziala, probuje znalezc zrodelka
<yaro014> novnc jest wykonywany przez apache mi sie wydaje, a nie ma nigdzie pliku wykonywalnego
<ftpd> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/universe/base/novnc
<ftpd> "Drop the init script once again, as the 'nova-novncproxy' service  is now properly managed by the 'nova-novncproxy' package. (LP: #1064761)
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1064761 in novnc (Ubuntu) "novnc's init script manages nova-novncproxy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064761
<ftpd> "
<ftpd> Czy to jest naprawdę takie trudne?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: głową mur nie przebijesz :(
<dweller> można, tylko po co
<dweller> mur można obejść albo przeskoczyć ;3
<gjm> Albo zrobić podkop.
<dweller> nom
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-21
<buharin> hej
<buharin> jest tu ktoś?
<Ashiren> meow
<buharin> ubuntu mi sie poprawnie nie wylacza
<buharin> : /
<buharin> wiesza sie i ciemny ekran sie robi
<Leon> siemka
<Leon> ktos instalowal juz 12.10?
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> moze mi ktos wrzucic plik /etc/update-manager/relase-upgrades z ubuntu 12/04
<grek1> cos mialem w nim nie tak tzn ze pierwsza linia wywalilem
<grek1> i calkiem sie pokopalo
<grek1> tzn wkleic zawartosc np na wklej.org
<grek1> przeinstalowalem update managera ale nie pomoglo nei przywraca pliku
<grek1> tam jest tylko pare linijek liczb
<grek1> ERROR: failed to read '/etc/update-manager/meta-release':
<grek1> File contains no section headers.
<grek1> zyje tu ktos ?
<SzArAk> grek1: nie mam takiego pliku w 12.04
<grek1> hm to dziwne
<grek1> a pokazujhe sie ci sie ze jest nowa wersja dostepna 12.10 ?
<SzArAk> nie
<SzArAk> (xfce)
<SzArAk> ale chyba to wylaczalem kiedys
<SzArAk> hm... jak recznie odpale manadzera aktualizacji, to pokazuje...
<SzArAk> hm... jak recznie odpale manadzera aktualizacji, to pokazuje...
<grek1> ale pliku nie ma
<grek1> ?
<grek1> mi przestala pokazywac sie moizliwosc aktualizcji dystrybucji
<grek1> a potrzbuje zaktualizowac
<grek1> z cd, pendriva nie mam jak bo nie mam tu
<grek1> daje dist-upgrade mowi ze nic nie ma
<grek1> nie wiemjak to odswierzyc
<gjm> do-release-upgrade
<gjm> "odświeżyć"
<grek1> root@studio-serwer:/home/grek# do-release-upgrade
<grek1> Sprawdzanie nowej wersji Ubuntu
<grek1> ERROR: failed to read '/etc/update-manager/meta-release':
<grek1> File contains no section headers.
<grek1> file: /etc/update-manager/meta-release, line: 1
<grek1> '73781 4\n'
<gjm> Spróbuj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124999/distribution-upgrade-problem-no-new-release-found
<grek1> dzieki za pomoc juz patrze
<SzArAk> nie ma pliku, nie ma, a pokazuje propozycje upgrade
<SzArAk> grek1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294380/
<grek1> a to meta relase masz ?
<SzArAk> tak, zerknij na wklejke
<reffolucja> witam
<grek1> ok cos idzie
<grek1> na twoim meta relase
<grek1> dzieki
<SzArAk> np
<grek1> tak apropo to wszyscy niemalze krytykowali a calkiem fajne sie to zrobiło http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbrOrR3wctc&list=UUIiSwcm9xiFb3Y4wjzR41eQ&index=2&feature=plcp
<grek1> o unity mowi
<grek1> e
<SzArAk> noo, jeszcze z rok i bedzie sie dalo tego uzywac ;)
<SzArAk> ja probowalem z gnome3... idea mi sie podoba, pomysly swietne, ale porzucenie wersji 2 moim zdaniem bylo przedwczesne. Podobnie mniej wiecej w tym samym czasie z unity.
<gjm> Na szczęście są alternatywy <;
<grek1> dokladnie
<SzArAk> no i tak myslalo wielu :) xfce pewnie duzo to dalo :)
<grek1> ale dobrze ze robia nowe koncepcje, nie ma co jak sie cos robi to sie popelnia bledy ale wole bledy i zmiany niz stangacje
<SzArAk> no tak, ale to nawet nie byly bledy...
<grek1> te lensy z unity bardzo fajne tomboy cudo
<SzArAk> pracujac na codzien na gnome2 i robiac upgrade do gnome3 dostawales srodowisko, ktore bylo po prostu.... surowe
<grek1> no tak to po prostu bylo testowanie pomyslu
<SzArAk> zero wtyczek, pluginow, rozszerzen, integracji z ulubionymi uslugami...
<grek1> ale mi unity na tyle sie spodobalo ze odpalilem se jako domslne z wyjatniem nautilusa, bo dolpin jesty niezastapiony
<SzArAk> chce Ci sie tak mieszac aplikacje qt/gtk?
<SzArAk> nie szkoda Ci komputera? :P
<grek1> nie
<grek1> wazne ze wygodnie
<grek1> dokupilem ram tani niesamowicie a przy 10 gb desktop pieknie dziala
<grek1> :)
<gjm> Co ma do tego RAM?
<grek1> no wiecej zasobwo otwartych
<gjm> Chodzi o to że Ubuntu to dystrybucja ukierunkowana na GTK, dolphin to aplikacja Qt. Instalujesz aplikacje Qt, robisz większy syf w systemie.
<grek1> niee
<grek1> zawsze3 tak mam bo mam wielo userowego kompa
<grek1> jeden woli gnome drugi kde
<grek1> od lat tak dzialam
<gjm> Dobra, widzę że się nie dogadamy.
<grek1> i nic sie nie dzieje w sumie to chyba dopuiszczalne i normalne
<grek1> zona robi w kde , ja w gnome jakie masz wyjscie
<grek1> masz to i to i tyle
<gjm> Są ludzie którzy cenią porządek w systemie.
<grek1> ja cenie
<gjm> No ale oni nie instalują Ubuntu (;
<grek1> :)
<gjm> grek1: Tak Ci się wydaje.
<grek1> ale porzadek w /home/grek/
<grek1> reszta jest od tego zeby dizialala
<grek1> ok lece
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<zelas> witam
<zelas> Po przeinstalowaniu ubuntu od nowa tego samego z tej samej płyty zainstalowaniu tych samych sterowniików Wine pokazuje mi, że nie można rozpoznać urządzenia 0 sprawdz swoja karte graficzna;/
<zelas> a wczesniej działało
<buharin> hej
<zelas> hi
<DaZ> eh, wchodzi taki zadaje pytania i ucieka >:
<ment0s> Witam
<CookieM> cześć
<yaro014> moglby ktos pomodz w zrobieniu przekierowania portu 1994 pomiedzy interfejsami eth0 i virbr0 ?, probuje przez iptables ale dalej nie chce dzialac , probowalem  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -d 192.168.60.30 --dport 1194 -j DNAT --to-destination  192.168.122.1:1194  a netstat dalej nic nie pokazuje
<DaZ> pomóc
<DaZ> nie bądź taki korwin :v
<yaro014> pomoc* ;]
<zelek> witajcie powrocilem
<zelek> jak zrobic link symboliczny na pulpicie do smb://zelek-duputer/d/ ?
<zelek> bo jak daje ln -s plik  smb://zelek-duputer/d/     to mi pokazuje ze to nie jest katalog
<SzArAk> bo to nie jest katalog. probujesz zrobic link do czegos co nie jest w ogole w systemie plikow, tylko dostepne po protokole smb?
<SzArAk> raczej wyklikaj to w aplikacji, ktora obsluguje Ci pulpit
<zelek> chce zrobic skrot na pulpicie
<zelek> ktos mi mowil ze mam zrobic link symboliczny
<zelek> ale to nie dziala
<SzArAk> kliknij prawym, daj utworz nowy odnosnik
<SzArAk> i tam wpisz ten adres
<zelek> mam tylko nowy dokument i nowy katalog
<SzArAk> jakie srodowisko?
<zelek> zwykły U12.04 ze strony
<zelek> zadnych modyfikacji
<SzArAk> czyli unity...?
<zelek> tak
<SzArAk> a da sie tam na pulpicie zrobic aktywator?
<SzArAk> skrot do programu?
<zelek> nie da sie
<zelek> ale juz wgralem skrypt i moge
<zelek> robic
<SzArAk> nautilus smb://zelek-duputer/d/
<SzArAk> to zrob do takiego polecenia
<SzArAk> i zobacz czy smiga
<zelek> dziala
<zelek> ;D
<zelek> dzieki
<SzArAk> np
<SzArAk> link mozesz zrobic do czegos co masz w systemie plikow
<SzArAk> a tu miales link do zasobu po protokole sieciowym
<zelek> w koncu mam wszystko gotowe! dziala wine dziala internet dzialaja simsy dla siostry Filmy tez bedzie mogla ogladac.
<SzArAk> nautilus to obsluguje, wiec wywolalismy nautilusa od razu z linkiem do zasobu
<SzArAk> zelek: gratki :)
<zelek> sie nameczylem dokupilem tylko ramu i wszystko sie posypało:D
<DaZ> :v
<SzArAk> trzeba bylo nie wymieniac na wlaczonym kompie
<SzArAk> ;)
<zelek> a tu ram nie dzialal dopiero po aktualizacji biosu
<zelek> nie dokupilem good ramu druga kosc
<zelek> i 2 kosci nie smigaly
<zelek> kazda osobno bez problemu a razem nie
<DaZ> gudram nie taki gud
<zelek> no ale wmiare tani
<zelek> teraz smiga jak nalezy
<zelek> dobra przeloguje sie u siebie
<zelas> no to jeszcze zostanie mi 1 komputer do ustawienia;D
<uosiu> cześć Wam
<uosiu> mam problem z upgradem ubunta
<uosiu> http://pastebin.com/pjzBU75r
<uosiu> Nie jestem w stanie nawet wylistować zainstalowanych paczek
<uosiu> ohai dj_oko
<ftpd> gjm: Artur to Ty?
<gjm> Podobno.
<DaZ> jo artur \o
<TheNumb> jou
<TheNumb> Matan: wiem gdzie mieszkasz ;o
<gjm> Rozmnaża się?
<TheNumb> gjm: przez pączkowanie
<Matan> bry
 * Matan się wkurzył na kopertę w 12.10 i wrócił do 12.04.1
<maciej> test :P
<zelas> teraz lepiej
<zelek> jezeli sie wyloguje i zaloguje ponownie w ubuntu to moje srodowisko graficzne sie przeładowuje od nowa?
<Psotnick> Jak w apcie sprawdzić aktualną wersję zainstalowanej paczki?
<wujek> Psotnick: apt-cache show paczka
<Psotnick> Wywala mi z 5 różnych wersji...
<wujek> na pewno? Mi tylko jedną: Version: 2:11.0~git20120510.82388d5-1
<Psotnick> wujek: no tak, kilka pod sobą
<wujek> to nie mam pojęcia, nie korzystam na tyle z debiana
<qermit> p/
<SzArAk>  /aw
<SzArAk> Psotnick: dpkg -l|grep -e '^ii' |grep -i nazwa
<SzArAk> Psotnick: ogolnie dpkg -l pokazuje co masz poinstalowane
<akurczyk> cześć
<qermit> bastetmilo: co mnie spamujesz na linkedinie
<bastetmilo> qermit: bo moge
<qermit> aha
<akurczyk> jakim poleceniem/programem mogę sprawdzić co jest odpalone na jakim porcie na kompie z którego piszę? nie chodzi mi o nmapa tylko coś jak ps -aux, żebym mół dowiedzieć się jaka jest ścieżka do pliku i nazwa daemona
<kretu> netstat -nlp
<kretu> a ścieżka
<kretu> to nie
<kretu> ps efw
<kretu> chyba to ci pokaże
<kretu> a netstat swoją drogą
<akurczyk> to podaje tylko pid nazwe
<akurczyk> a tak btw, to jest jakiś wireshark konsolowy?
<gjm> tshark
<kretu> tcpdump
<Voldenet> tshark? ;O
<gjm> 19:42 gjm@acer:~ $ which tshark
<gjm> /usr/bin/tshark
<Voldenet> dziwne, nie mam nic takiego w repo
<Voldenet> to musi być coś hipsterskiego
<gjm> Voldenet: Bo to jest z Wiresharkiem
<akurczyk> a jest jakaś możliwość zrobienia "sondy" dla wiresharka?
<kretu> Voldenet: chyba, że to na powershella ;-]
<akurczyk> odpalam u siebie i monitoruje ruch na serwie
<Voldenet> tak
<akurczyk> tym tsharkiem?
<akurczyk> i instalować wiresharka z repo i bedzie tshark?
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<Voldenet> ja tsharka nigdy nie używałem
<Voldenet> w sumie na żywca może się nie dać
<gjm> Zależy co chcesz monitorować.
<akurczyk> nudzi mi sie i chce sie pobawic :D
<Voldenet> wydaje mi się, że można jakoś pipe nazwany postawić
<Voldenet> i po nfs/smb udostępniać go wiresharkowi
<gjm> akurczyk: http://sixrevisions.com/tools/10-free-server-network-monitoring-tools-that-kick-ass/
<Voldenet> ale nie wiem jak to wireshark odbierze
<akurczyk> thx za link czytam
<Voldenet> gjm: ciężkie to twoje wszystko
<Voldenet> na routerze nie postawisz
<Voldenet> chyba, że ma mocny hardware
<akurczyk> ??
<gjm> Voldenet: 19:43 < akurczyk> odpalam u siebie i monitoruje ruch na serwie
<akurczyk> vps
<Voldenet> a
<gjm> akurczyk: Źle sformułowałeś zagadnienie.
<gjm> Z tego wszystkiego najlepszy chyba będzie Munin, przynajmniej słyszałem że pare znajomych korzystało, ale to zależy od skali zastosowania.
<kretu> z takich to jeszcze snort
<kretu> i zabbix oczywiście
<kretu> wszystko zależy od tego, co chcesz monitorować
<akurczyk> w zasadzie to nei mam pomyslu co skanowac
<akurczyk> :D
<qermit> to nie skanuj
<buharin> nie mam tak starego kompa, ale te IDE w stylu Eclipse i Netbeans dla roznych web projectow to porażka jakaś
<qermit> eclipse jest nawet ok
<akurczyk> imho oba sa za ciezkie
<akurczyk> ja mam na windowsie notepad++, na linuksie uzyl bym tego standardowego geeadita
<akurczyk> czy jak tam sie nazywa
<Voldenet> geeadit :D
<akurczyk> http://projects.gnome.org/gedit/
<qermit> akurczyk: tak i sobie debuguj za pomocą notepada
<qermit> albo gedita
<akurczyk> zalezy do czego uzywasz, bo jak ja np. do php to przecierz wyswietla mi sie jaka linijka i tyle
<akurczyk> w javie masz podobnie
<qermit> widze ze jestes nadal na poziomie ginazium
<akurczyk> qermit, chyba ty :D
<qermit> (czytaj "nie miales nigdy problemow w których stderr nie wystarczał)
<akurczyk> stderr sie wyswietla w konsoli?
<akurczyk> ok, nie chce sie klucic, nie jestem programista, przynajmiej nei w jezykach "kompilowanych" :D
<Hubert_> hej
<akurczyk> hej
<Hubert_> Wizard
<qermit> akurczyk: http://wiki.xbmc.org/images/4/4b/EclipsePydevDebugger.png zrob mi coś takiego w notepadzie
<Voldenet> o, python i eclipse
<Voldenet> nie wiedziałem, że ktoś tego na serio używa
<akurczyk> notepad sluzy do edycji plaintextu, a to sie chyba wyswietla w konsoli jak cos odpalasz z jakims parametrem przez parser pythona
<akurczyk> ale pythona nie znam tez
<Voldenet> ale ogólnie programowanie bez debuggera to udręka i męka
<qermit> tru
<Voldenet> już samo udogodnienie typu 'podkreślenie kawałka kodu gdzie jest błąd' bardzo pomaga
<Voldenet> nie licząc fajnych debuggerów z pokazywaniem stacka, zmiennych lokalnych, globalnych, threadów, obiektów
<qermit> dopełnianie
<akurczyk> no dobra, tylko ze to zre tyle ramu co photoshop
<garr> czy ktoś tutaj ma maka i zechciałby mi pomóc w jednej rzeczy?
<akurczyk> ja znam maci :D
<qermit> garr: ktoś ma ale nie chce ci pomagać
<Voldenet> ja jadłem kiedyś w maku
<qermit> akurczyk: dlatego śmiem twerdzić że jesteś nadal na poziomie gimola jeżeli chodzi o programowanie czegokolwiek
<garr> qermit: słusznie
<garr> sam bym sobie nie pomógł
<garr> ale jednak proszę
<garr> to drobnostka
<akurczyk> garr moze napisz o co chodzi?
<garr> zrobiłem bundla swojego programu i chcę sprawdzić czy działa
<akurczyk> zeby ktos odpalil?
<qermit> wirus?
<akurczyk> he he he
<garr> nie
<garr> program jest open-source
<garr> jakby co ;)
<Voldenet> czyli szukasz darmowych testerów?
<qermit> garr: skoro jest open source, to środowisko samo go przetestuje i cie oceni
<akurczyk> dobra ale ja jestem na cencie przez windowsa po ssh :D
<garr> jest w moim ppa, są dostępne źródełka i jest jeszcze w kilku repozytoriach
<Voldenet> powodzenia
<garr> zrobiłem port na maka, kumpel u siebie skompilował
<garr> i chcę sprawdzić czy działa na innych kompach także
<akurczyk> a od jakiego sys dziala?
<qermit> garr: http://osxdaily.com/2010/05/05/run-mac-os-x-in-a-virtual-machine-with-virtualbox/
<akurczyk> na 10.4 raczej nei pojdzie nie?
<qermit> garr: żryj i testuj
<garr> ale mi właśnie chodziło o to żeby fizycznie sprawdzić czy działa
<garr> nie na vb
<garr> ehh, dobra
<garr> nvm
<garr> poszukam chętnych gdzie indziej ;)
<akurczyk> @qermit, mogles napisac ze na poziomie podstawowki, a nei wyjezdzac z gimbaza :D
<akurczyk> moze na #apple?
<garr> Voldenet: napisałem program za darmo, za darmo go udostępniam i proszę tylko o sprawdzenie czy działa
<akurczyk> garr pojdzie na 10.4?
<akurczyk> mac os x?
<qermit> akurczyk: do dzieci w podstawówce mam jeszcze trochę respektu
<qermit> i poszanowania
<garr> wiesz co, nie wiem właśnie
<garr> kumpel ma 10.8
<garr> chciałbym to m. in. sprawdzić
<akurczyk> qermit, napisalem tylko ze uwazam ze te 2 konkretne ide sa ciezkie i maja wymagania jak photoshop a edytuja paintext, jestes tworca ktoregos ze biezesz to tak do siebie czy jak?
<akurczyk> bo mam maca, ale w szafie :D
<akurczyk> a co to za program?
<akurczyk> wgle
<garr> https://github.com/Garrappachc/Vatsinator
<qermit> akurczyk: VisualStudio też wg ciebie służy do edycji plaintext?
<akurczyk> do visualtextu moze byc?
<akurczyk> visual studio na oczy nei widzialem
<qermit> bo jesteś na poziomie gimbazy
<akurczyk> probowalem w eclipse, czy jak to sie nazywa w wersji dla php edytowac php i dzialalo tak jak photoshop, a wyswietlalo tyle inof co chrome
<qermit> to smutne, naprawdę smutne. Wspieramy cię
<akurczyk> ja peirdole
<qermit> ale ja naprawdę go wspierałem
<dweller> qermit: zbanuj *!~root@*
<dweller> ludzie włażący z identem na root to nigdy nic dobrego ;3
<qermit> :)
<dj_oko> coś się ze mną złego dzieje
<dj_oko> przez jakiś czas byłem odporny na to krańcowo niekompetentne najeżdżanie na Eclipse'a i visuala, a teraz znowu mnie to jakoś denerwuje
<dj_oko> ech :)
<Wizard> ?
<dj_oko> nvm
<dj_oko> idę po cider
<dj_oko> a, właśnie
<dj_oko> mógłby ktoś zrobić cat /var/log/messages | grep chronyd
<dj_oko> ?
<dj_oko> i powiedzieć, czy dostaje jakiś uroczy IP typu 193.106.216.30, który rev-resolvuje na jakieś "histeria.pl"?
<buharin> Wizard: hej jestes?
<m477> :)
<dj_oko> mój switch chce mnie zabić
<dj_oko> chwyciłem za ramkę wtyczki STP, żeby przepiąć kabel i mocno mnie trzepnęło
<dj_oko> co ciekawe, host i switch dalej pracują poprawnie
<jacekowski> dj_oko: chodzisz w swetrze?
<jacekowski> dj_oko: czy masz sprzet nieuziemiony prawidlowo?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-14
<mav_> Czy moze ktos im napisac jak wlaczyc drugi monitor w Ubuntu ?  Dzieki wielkie .
<jacekowski> google moze
<mav_> brak info w google na ten temat . Gdyby cos bylo to nie pytalbym  kolego.
<jacekowski> zle szukasz
<mav_> Jasne , Ty wiesz lepiej . Nie zapytales w czym dokladnie twki problem , ale wyszedles z zalorzenia , ze zle szukam .
<bjfs> za... co?
<mav_> z*
<bjfs> poczytaj sobie o xrandr
<mav_> Czytalem  juz , dzieki . Chodzi o to , ze jest to koputer z dual screen i sprawa troche bardziej jest utrudniona .
<gjm> taa…
<bastetmilo> mav_: spacja Ci sie zepsula
<Dreadlish> brr
<Dreadlish> pomijając popsutą spację, to dualscreen zrobić xrandrem to zazwyczaj jest 5 minut roboty
<Dreadlish> 5.. ba - to jedna komenda :/
<mav_> fajnie
<dweller> Dreadlish: jak działa :>
<Dreadlish> dweller: zazwyczaj działa
<mav_> Powiem tak, troche to wszystko bardzo skaplikowane gdyz jusz szukale wiele info na temat Acer Iconia 6210.  Staram sie robic wszystko krok po kroku, a narazie mam martwy punkt uruchoienia 2giego monitora. Chodz pewnie nie stanowi to problemu dla nie ktorych z was. Kolejnym problemem bedzie ustaiwnie klawiatury dodtykowej oraz myszy na tym 2gim monitorze. Prawda jest taka, ze pewnie ubuntu nie poradzi sobie z tym sprzetem.
<gjm> moje oczy ;_;
<mav_> twoje oczy ... co ?
<gjm> krwawią jak Cię czytam
<jacekowski> to ja pofiem tak, ubuntu sopie poradzi ale tszeba bedzie poczytac trohe na google, i recznie óstawic konfiguracje xorga
<mav_> gjm zarty sobie robisz? Kup ten sprzet i zrob konfiguracje tak aby dzilal poprawnie.  Widac problemy tylko dla ciebie sa z daleka .. Wez do reki i postaraj sie cos zrobic.
<gjm> Kup sobie słownik i popracuj nad składnią.
<mav_> jackowski jestes kolejna osoba ktor aodsyla do google. Napisalem wczesniej, ze gdybym nie szukal nie  zadawalabym pytan.
<gjm> Ja swoje problemy rozwiązuję sam.
<gjm> Napisali Ci czego masz szukać.
<mav_> gjm nie mow mi co mam kupic a co nie, a skoro tolerancyjnie nie masz nic do powiedzenia. Po prostu nie wypowiadaj sie.
<gjm> mav_: Spójrz co masz napisane w temacie kanału.
<gjm> "szanuj polski język"
<mav_> bardzo ciekawe , kiedy zwraca sie komus uwage  dla kogos jest to 2gi jezyk. Ciekawe jak ty bys sie czul ? Moze dalej pisac "space ci nie dziala " ... smieszne
<bjfs> mav_: gdybys tyle czasu, co spędzasz na usprawiedliwianie, spędzał na forach szukając rozwiązania to dawno byś to rozwiązał
<jacekowski> mav_: poza tym, jaki niby jest twoj pierwszy jezyk
<mav_> Bede pisal tak jak potrafie i mozesz mnie upominac poprawiac caly czas. Ale z twojego zalorzenia jest inaczej , upomniec i tyle ...
<bjfs> tymczasem jest bitwa na ego, a właściwej odpowiedzi i tak nie uzyskasz
<gjm> Zresztą nawet nie przedstawił _dokładnie_ problemu.
<mav_> Nice to be important but more importend to be NICE !
<gjm> importend
<gjm> to ja już nie wiem po jakiemu pisać
<bjfs> smells like troll or underage, or both
<mav_> hm...
<mav_> odsylac do google
<bjfs> google + słowa kluczowe, to jest pewna subtelna różnica; którą zdajesz się nie zauważać
<bjfs> lepiej jednak gryźć się z każdym na # i grać poszkodowanego
<mav_> wpisz w google i znajdz roziwazanie , tak dla samego siebie .
 * bjfs wraca do pracy
<gjm> Na forach też Cie poprawiają i co?
<gjm> "Ty polecasz Ubuntu, a ja słownik do przeglądarki. Tego nie da się czytać!"
<gjm> http://forum-laptopy.info.pl/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=10620
<mav_> to wszystko z pomocy ?
<gjm> to twój temat
<mav_> dzieki za pomoc
<rsajdok> Jest jakiś dobry klient działający w konsoli do twittera?
<maniu> pierwszy wynik z google: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ttytter-use-twitter-from-the-command-line-linux-mac/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cwh4nab> (at www.makeuseof.com)
<mati75> `g test
<gjm> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<mati75> `ping
<mati75> jestem na jego blackliście
<Dreadlish> `ping
<Dreadlish> huh
<gjm> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<gjm> he he he
<aegszghxxx> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<rypa321> haj
<mati75> gjm: gz
<mati75> gjm: http://bash.org.pl/4853675/
<gjm> Widziałem.
<mati75> spox
<Dreadlish> to uczucie
<Dreadlish> gdy gejotem jest na baszu
<Dreadlish> i pojawia mi sie na rssach
<gjm> :3
<spi> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-15
<karmelek> dobry :D
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<klucky> jest jakiś skrypt forum (a la phpbb), ale całkowicie pozbawiony jsa?
<mati75> wątpie
<klucky> :/
<klucky> fluxbb ma jsa?
<klucky> sprawdziłem - ma
<klucky> przy rejestracji
<klucky> podświetlenia guzików są z cssa a nie onmouseover
<klucky> (chyba)
<mati75> co ci js przeszkadza?
<klucky> mati75 wydajność niszczy
<klucky> chcę mieć stronę która jest po prostu wyświetlana jako tekst linki i obrazki
<klucky> nawet może być sam tekst
<klucky> czyli php ma odwalać całą robotę (czyt. serwer)
<klucky> może nawet wywalać mi potabulatorowane pliki tekstowe
<klucky> albo lepiej htmlki bez znaczników, żeby jakaś archaiczna przeglądarka nie zaczynała pobierania pliku tekstowego
<denysonique> Witajcie
<denysonique> Użytkownicy najleszpszej dystrubucji tuż obok Gentoo
<gjm> ._.
<mati75> denysonique: ja bym to nazwał innaj
<mati75> innaczej*
<mati75> "witajcie lamerzy, którzy nie potraficie skonfigurować Debiana (Gentoo)"
<denysonique> niektórzy poprostu nie mają czasu na konfiguracje
<mati75> debiana się konfiguruje 20 minut
<mati75> z ubuntu się wywala śmieci 2 godziny
<gjm> mati75: witaj, lamerze
<mati75> gjm: mam dżentu
<gjm> <haker>
<mati75> nie, idiota
<klucky> 1337
<mati75> nudziło mi się
<mati75> klucky: kę?
<mati75> Tue 15 Oct 13:21:20 CEST 2013
<mati75> jeszcze 16 minut
<denysonique> Jeśli już konfigurować debiana to lepiej Gentoo
<denysonique> sobie mergnąć
 * denysonique choduje Ubuntu (które przez jakiś czasu używał jakiś czas temu) w chroocie
<denysonique> hoduje*
<redloff> czesc, mam pytanie, bo sprawa doprowadza mnie do szalu, probuje skonfigurowac sobie poprzez ifconfig interfejs eth0
<redloff> a ubuntu notorycznie mi go psuje co kilka minut
<redloff> obecnie postanawia zdjac ip z eth0 i dodac alias eth0:avahi
<redloff> interfejs kablowy jest zdisableowany w networkmanagerze
<redloff> jak moge nakazac ubuntu zeby calkowicie trzymalo swoje lapy z daleka od danego interfejsu
<Dreadlish> wyrąbać networkmanagera
<Dreadlish> albo jego używać
<Dreadlish> hej Pablo
<bezoka> elo
<bezoka> jaki linux na desktop?
<bezoka> mam debiana
<ftpd> Arch.
<ftpd> A. Poszedł sobie
<bjfs> debian na drogę
<denysonique> ftpd: Gentoo
<gjm> Pento/
<hikaru> cześć
<hikaru> czy mogłabym zadać takie małe pytanie?
<hikaru> czy są jakiekolwiek sterowniki do Kindle na Linuxa?
<hikaru> czy muszę instalować Windows żęby używać czytnieka ebooków?
<Pabl0Escobar> netsjanek: sraczka, czy Ty tak zawsze ?
<hikaru> nic nie wiecie?
<hikaru> bo znalazłam tylko info jak zainstalować linux na kindle a nie wiem jak zrobić żęby dało się wysyłać ksiażki z linuxa na kindle'a
<firemark> cześć
<firemark> co tam u was!
<Dreadlish> nic tam u nas!
<firemark> jakto :c
<firemark> to uciekam
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-16
<gjm> Dominiol|szkola: Możesz nie zmieniać nicka co chwilę?
<dweller> widzisz że w szkole jest
<gjm> Dominiol|przerwa
<gjm> Dominiol|jemkanapke
<mati75> Dominiol|jestdebilem
<gjm> mati75: http://i1.memy.pl/obrazki/f5f9253798_panie_nie_obrazaj_pan.jpg
<mati75> gjm: ale to wali gimbazą
<gjm> no cusz
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<klucky> o boy o boy
<klucky> kurwa, obój
<klucky> :)
<klucky> przepraszam za słownictwo***
<papm> dzień dobry
<pompa> am pytanko
<pompa> mam pytanko
<Ashiren> :O
<pompa> mam zcryptowany
<pompa> katalog /home
<pompa> jak bede reinstalował Ubuntu, to jak podatem te same dane, bo bede miał dostęp do /home?
<DaZ> jeden rabin powie talk
<DaZ> tak nawet
<DaZ> jesli to normalny dmcrypt na hasło, to pewnie tak, jesli to jakies dziwne wynalazki jak to czasem ubuntu sobie lubi zrobic, to bóg wie :3
<TheNumb> DaZ: odpipaj się od ubuntu.
<TheNumb> ;<
<pompa> DaZ, chodzi mi o
<pompa> opcje przy instalacji
<pompa> zabezpiecz mój katalog domowy
<mateusz_r> czesc
<mateusz_r> ma ktos opcje vpna ze stanow i moglby mi cos sprawdzic?
<gjm> Dominiol-AFK: prosiłem o coś
<Dreadlish> jego to sobie możesz prosić :V
<gjm> do 3 razy sztuka :3
<Dreadlish> a potem wyciągasz młotek?
<gjm> yup
<Dominiol> co ja, kto hlowal?
<Dominiol> gjm:
<gjm> Dominiol: 10:11           gjm │ Dominiol|szkola: Możesz nie zmieniać nicka co chwilę?
<Dominiol> hmmm
<Dominiol> no dobra
<Dominiol> wybacz
<Dominiol> mam kilka kart kanalow otworzonych
<Dominiol> kilkanascie*
<Dominiol> nie potrafie sledzic tego co sie dzieje na kazdym z nich, a znc ucina mi buffer playback
<Dominiol> wiec nie widzialem tego tekstu :)
<dweller> masz coś takiego jak /away
<Dominiol> wiem z zycia ze nie kazdy sprawdza status
<Dominiol> i w nicku jest bardziej on dostepny
<Dominiol> no ale coz, wybaczcie
<dweller> on jest dla Ciebie, nie dla innych
<dweller> jest po to żeby sprawdzac hajlajty jak Cię nie ma
<dweller> a jak cię nie ma to nie, to jest irc i nikt tu nie oczekuje odopowiedzi w 10 minut
<dweller> chyba że jest głupi albo z sosnowca
<Dreadlish> albo z radomia.
<dweller> Ano.
<Dreadlish> no niestety, niektórzy nie rozumieją, że informacja o sraniu w nicku nie jest nikomu do życia potrzebna
<dweller> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-17
<gjm> 2nd
<mati75> 3rd
<bjfs> 4th
<taca_> Witam. Poszukuję sterowników do karty sieciowej w laptopie hp nx5000 na linux mint 13 .Karta intela 2100. Nie chodzi wifi. Przepraszam jak piszę w złym wątku.
<jacekowski> jak nie dziala to znikoma szansa ze zadziala
<gjm> sudo modprobe ipw2100
<taca_> karta chodziła wcześniej na xp
<mati75> mój kochany mint
<mati75> twrzuć wynik komendy lspci -vv na paste.ubuntu.com
<mati75> taca_: ^
<taca_> W karnel modules widać że sterowniki są zainstalowane. Laptop ten posiada również Bluetooth. Może potrzebny jest jakiś program do przełączania wifi -bluetooth?
<mati75> sudo rfkill unblock all
<mati75> wykonaj
<taca_> Gdzie mam ten wpis wykonać?. To są moje początki z linuxem.
<mati75> w terminalu
<mati75> 109.241.108.234 - - [16/Oct/2013:19:32:12 +0200] "GET /unofficial-linuxmint-13-lxde-eu-32bit.iso HTTP/1.1" 200 927989760 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:24.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/24.0"
<mati75> ;]
<taca_> Właśnie tego linuxa zainstalowałem.
<mati75> fajnie
 * mati75 jest autorem
<taca_> To super . Na moim starym laptopie chodzi bardzo dobrze. Tylko kartę wi fi  muszę ustawić.
<mati75> myśle, że jest zablokowana
<taca_> tak na xp też trochę walczyłem by działała karta wi fi i bluetooth
<taca_> Oki wszystko działa. Wpisałem w terminalu co podałeś. jeszcze raz skonfigurowałem ustawienia karty i chodzi jak trzeba dzięki. Gratulację za wspaniałą robotę i do zobaczenia.
<delta_> Witam serdecznie:)
<delta_> Poszukuje pomocy zwiazanej z Wine pod Ubuntu 13.04. Wine 1.6 po wlaczeniu zainstalowanego oprogramowania wyrzuca blad OLE Error "80004005"
<ciekawski> delta_: "Polak potrafi! OLE!!!" więc może Ci tu pomogą. Sorry ale tak mi się Banderas przypomniał :D
<Cyr4x> siema
<Cyr4x> pytanie, idzie w jakikolwiek sposób "prze64bitowić" Ubuntu 32-bit, czy raczej tylko czysta instalka?
<Dreadlish> najpierw jądro, potem userland
<Dreadlish> wszystko masz pod odpowiednim zapytaniem w google.
<Cyr4x> albo lepiej czy da się jakoś sczytać w prosty sposób te pakiety co mam zainstalowane żeby sobie je zbiorczo puścić po reinstalce na czyste 64-bit?
<Cyr4x> tak chyba będzie lepiej
<delta_> ciekawski: spoko wierze ale poprostu potrzebuje programu do nauki (Atlas Anatomiczny)
<delta_> ktory jest dla mnie naprawde wazny w koncu kto Was bedzie leczyl ircowicze za pare lat?
<gjm> pan przecinek
<Cyr4x> o w synapticu se zrobie
<delta_> Hm ma jakies ktos pomysly?
<BlessJah> delta_: programów się zachciewa
<BlessJah> bochenka kup
<delta_> bochenka mam. Sobotte mam. Ale akurat szpilki na tym sie najlepiej uczy bo pozwala na samotestowanie
<delta_> Ehh dobra raczej nie znajde pomocy;/
<BlessJah> niestety, pozostaje ci jedynie google'ować
<BlessJah> zawsze możesz na szpilki do prosektorium iść
<BlessJah> o ile wstęp macie
<BlessJah> *poza zajęciami
<delta_> no i wlasnie z tym sie robi maly problem no nie wazne. dzieki. googluje dalej. generalnie cos sie skopalo bo przy 1.4 dochodzilem juz do wybrania ryciny a teraz nawet to zaczelo sie wieszac;/
<marsjaninzmarsa> 1st
<gjm> nie
<Dawid> witam
<marsjaninzmarsa> elo.
<Dawid> pomoże ktoś mi z ubuntu ?
<Dawid> potrzebuje parę informacji
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Jeśli zamiast zadać pytanie piszesz 'pomoże ktoś z ubuntu', nie licz na wiele. Lubimy konkretnych.
<ftpd> Anyway, ja idę spać.
<Dawid> chodzi oto że chce zaintalować gradsa i wpisuje komendę cd /usr/local/bin
<Dawid> jest ok potem wpisuje sudo cp grads
<Dawid> i wywala mi komendę [sudo] error passord Dawid
<Dawid> dylko przy słowie sudo
<Dawid> ?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-18
<marsjaninzmarsa> i poszedł
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale niecierpliwy
<marsjaninzmarsa> a ja już mu chciałem pomóc...
<jacekowski> jeszcze 4 tygodnie i wakacje
<gjm> `ping
<gjm> a…
<morsik> hi
<gjm> hihi
<morsik> czy polecenie add-apt-repository ma jakiegoś force'a? ;x
<morsik> bo mi travis zwisł na oczekiwaniu na enter :D
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<morsik> gjm: Ty to wiem, że nie pomożesz
<morsik> a teraz ktoś kto myśli? :>
<morsik> eh. po prostu -y
<gjm> już to miałem pisać…
<morsik> ojtamojtam
<morsik> teraz znowu 15minut czekac na travisa... ma takie kolejki ostatnio, ze masakra
<morsik> o. idzie
<morsik> hurra.
<morsik> dzieki :D
<gjm> \o/
<Anesiss> Hej
<Anesiss> .
<Anesiss> .
<Anesiss> ....
<gjm> Hej Ho
<gjm> Anesiss: Co chciałeś/aś?
<Anesiss> Chod na ryby
<gjm> No biegnę.
<Anesiss> Czy uciekasz?
<gjm> Co? Gdzie? Jak?
<Anesiss> Rybki nie poznajesz?
<Anesiss> Ryba321
<gjm> omujborze
<Anesiss> Nadal uywasz windowsa zamiast ubuntu?
<gjm> Nie, teraz używam AmigaOS.
<Anesiss> Na czym bazuje
<Anesiss> Slackware, gentoo cze debian?
<Anesiss> A wogóle cos takiego jert?
<Anesiss> Rybka lubi pywa.
<Anesiss> Kuba?
<Anesiss> Betesiarz?
<Anesiss> Gjm chyba uciek ju z kraju:) w popochu
<gjm> eh…
<Anesiss> Ah...
<Anesiss> Aah
<Anesiss> Oh
<gjm> Niektórym to się nudzi.
<tomus_> siemaaa ludziska :0
<gjm> co za łeb…
<sarcho> hej mam pytanie ...co może być przyczyną że nie widzę opcji instaluj obok siódemki ...ani w ubuntu 13.04 ani w Xubuntu 13.10 tego nie widze tej opcji
<sarcho> ?
<mati75> bo może jej tam nie ma
<sarcho> mati75 nie ma a powinna być mam siódemke więc powinien instalator ubuntu ja wykryc
<sarcho> ale pomogliscie :/
<Pabl0Escobar> nie wiem o co chodziło ale widać kolejny zadowolony "klient" kanału :)
<Snickers> Pabl0Escobar: zadowalaniem klientow zajmuja sie innego typu firmy uslogowe
<gjm> mati75: to nie "wiadomosci.pl", tylko "wiadomoscl.pl"
<lucaszz> mam pytanie
<lucaszz> jak zostawie kompa
<lucaszz> na jakis czas
<lucaszz> to wylogowywuje sie tak polowicznie
<lucaszz> tzn pojawia sie ekran logowania
<lucaszz> ale programow nie zamyka
<lucaszz> jak takie cos wymusic linuchowi
<lucaszz> ?
<xaxes`> win+l
<lucaszz> dont work
<lucaszz> :(
<maniu> ctrl+alt+l
<jacekn> lucaszz: wygaszacz ekranu z haslem?
<jacekn> lucaszz: znajdziesz to w ustawieniach systemu
<lucaszz> ctr alt l
<lucaszz> dziala
<lucaszz> :)
<lucaszz> to mam jeszcze pytanie
<lucaszz> jak dla apacha
<ftpd> Nie wiemy, co. Więc nie wiemy też, jak.
<Dreadlish> tak
<mati75> gjm: wladomosci.pl
<gjm> hm…, mój wariant też widziałem
<mati75> gjm: bo też był
<lucaszz> zawiesilem sie
<lucaszz> przepraszam :D
<lucaszz> jak dla apacha utworzyc domene
<lucaszz> vhosta
<lucaszz> kurcze zle cos robie z ta domena
<ftpd> No normalnie.
<ftpd> Robisz plik w /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<lucaszz> jakie pliki mam modyfikowac
<lucaszz> tylko to ?
<ftpd> Tfu.
<ftpd> Nie. Robisz w /etc/apache2/sites-available
<ftpd> I potem albo symlinkujesz do sites-enabled, albo jakimś takim durnym narzędziem a2encostam
<ftpd> a2ensite?
<lucaszz> mam w sites-available/defaut
<lucaszz> taki plik
<lucaszz> tam konfiguruje directory
<lucaszz> i jak to polaczyc z domena?
<lucaszz> musze ustawic najpierw alias?
<jacekowski> musisz nowy plik zrobic
<jacekowski> to wszystko jest opisane na google
<lucaszz> nowy plik z vhostem
<lucaszz> ?
<lucaszz> nie moge znalezc
<lucaszz> wlasnie
<lucaszz> jak dasz mi link to sie odczepie
<jacekowski> lmgtfy.com/?q=apache+vhost+config
<gjm> 22:09       lucaszz │ jak dasz mi link to sie odczepie
<gjm> mogę Ci pomóc
<lucaszz> poprosze
<xaxes`> :3
<lucaszz> powiem co zrobilem
<xaxes`> +b zawsze na propsie
<lucaszz> wstawilem w sites-avaliable/default w vhosta tag <directory>
<lucaszz> i to by wystarczylo
<gjm> chamstwo w państwie
<lucaszz> gdybym chcial pracowac na aliasach
<jacekowski> a ja rowno za 4 tygodnie bede w samolocie do BKK gdzies mniej wiecej nad francja
<jacekowski> lucaszz: default NIE DOTYKAJ
<jacekowski> lucaszz: zrob NOWY plik
<lucaszz> moge go nazwac dowolnie ?
<lucaszz> i bez rozszerzenia
<lucaszz> ?
<jacekn> lucaszz: mozesz ale wiekszy sens ma np. www.mojastrona.com.conf
<lucaszz> i do vhosta wkladam ServerName ?
<jacekowski> google
<jacekowski> to wszystko tam jest
<jacekn> lucaszz: to masz przyklad: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html
<lucaszz> jacekn: http://pastebin.com/w4JQ6F9h
<lucaszz> i nie dziala
<lucaszz> apacz restowany
<dweller> apacz ssie
<dweller> używaj nginxa
<dweller> or go away
<jacekn> lucaszz: masz symlinka w /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ ?
<lucaszz> chyba nie
<lucaszz> nie robilem tego
<lucaszz> i nie wiem jak to zrobic
<jacekn> lucaszz: powiedzieli Ci juz wyzej, a2ensite <nazwa>
<lucaszz> Error: site mojastrona.dev dont exist!
<jacekn> lucaszz: kurde uzywaj google, nie masz .conf w nazwie pliku chyba
<jacekn> lucaszz: zajmie Ci przeczytanie jakiegos tutoriala mniej jak zadawanie pytan
<jacekowski> .conf w nazwie pliku jest niepotrzebne
<jacekowski> a2ensite jest
<lucaszz> To activate the new configuration, you need to run:
<lucaszz>   service apache2 reload
<lucaszz> Site mojastrona.dev already enabled
<lucaszz> ale i tak nie moge jej zobaczyc
<lucaszz> pisze ze nic nie znalazl :(
<lucaszz> reebot z.w
<jacekn> lucaszz: no to w logi popatrz
<lucaszz> jacekn do logow nic nie trafia
<mati75> zacznij używać jakiegoś normalnego serwera np. nginx
<Dreadlish> mati75: ta ciapaczo dzieci nie nauczysz tak szybko
<dweller> mati75: było
<mati75> dweller: a teraz widze
<dweller> :)
<mati75> Dreadlish: ciapatych trzeba tępić
<suore> siema, zna się ktoś tu na rmod i takie tam inne?
<jacekn> lucaszz: mozesz tcpdump sprobowac, DNS sprawdz, szukaj i sie ucz
<jacekn> mati75: przeciez apache do nauki jest bardzo fajny, w produkcji tez zreszta sie przydaje
<mati75> jacekn: apache jest dla lamerów
<qermit> apache jest dla leni
<mati75> 1st
<lucaszz> no i dalej
<lucaszz> nic
<lucaszz> ..............
<Stirlitz_> jacie
<lucaszz> do logow nic nie trafia
<lucaszz> to mnie najbardziej drazni
<drathir> bry...
 * drathir tez lubi apache-a ale ngnix jak ktos nowinki techniczne preferuje...  
<Stirlitz_> uzywam nginxa tylko ze wzgledu na zajebiste proxy
<lucaszz> jak ja mam to g.... zdebugowac
<lucaszz> do cholery
<lucaszz> nie wiem no nie wiem
<lucaszz> czytam i nic
<lucaszz> w logach nic nie ma
<lucaszz> co za glupota
<Voldenet> ja używam nginxa tylko dlatego, że to najlżejszy i najszybszy serwer http
<Stirlitz_> Voldenet, bzdura, są szybsze
<Voldenet> Stirlitz_: np.?
<Voldenet> lighttpd nie jest
<Voldenet> apacz jest bardzo powolny
<Voldenet> a o developerskich cudach typu django to nawet nie wspomnę
<Voldenet> bo aż żal pytać o ich wydajność
<qermit> Voldenet: znasz 3 serwery
<jacekn> Voldenet: co ma male znaczenie jak masz dobry cache np. na load balancerze
<Stirlitz_> :)
<Voldenet> no to fajnie jak masz haproxy ustawione
<Voldenet> ale jak masz jeden serwer nginx jest bardzo szybki
<Voldenet> chociaż fajnie jak znasz coś szybszego, doradź
<qermit> na tym mozna stawiać proxy - http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/features/sparc-m6/index.html
<Stirlitz_> poza tym dzisiaj powinna być tu impreza, a przynajmniej zmieniony topic :>
<qermit> z powodu nowego ubuntu
<qermit> ?
<qermit> no, mój komputer wczoraj rano (tzn 18 października) powiedział mi - papa
<DaZ> czemutak
<qermit> nie wiem, coś zepsuło mi btrfsa
<jacekn> no ja od kiedy mam btrfsa (juz ze 2 lata) zaczalem robic bardzo regularne backupy
<drathir> to i tak ladnie jak przez 2 lata brak problemow...
<Stirlitz_> a ja sie dziwię
<Stirlitz_> wykorzystujecie "ficzery"?
<drathir> jak na tak stosunkowo mlody system plikow...
<jacekn> no poki co dziala bez problemow, nawet mam go na 2 dyskach z tym ich stripem czy jak sie to nazywa dla predkosci
<jacekn> Stirlitz_: snapshoty kiedys mialem automatyczne, podpiete do apta, calkiem fajnie dzialaly dopoki nie trafilem na jakiegos buga ktory powodowal problemy z usunieciem ich
<qermit> jacekn: no, ja nie zdążyłem zrobić snapszota i przez przypadek zacząłem kasować /var
<qermit> jacekn: no i musiałem drugi raz instalować
<drathir> qermit: w archu ostatnio byl chyba update narzedzi od btrfsa, moze na ubu tez i przesiadka na starsza wersje naprawilaby problem? Chyba, ze to z jajka uzywa narzedzi...
<qermit> drathir: nie, raczej nie, coś się posypało magicznie w drzewie plików
<jacekn> qermit: heh prawie kazdy system plikow ma takie problemy ;)
<qermit> drathir: i subvolume @ gdzieś zaginęło
<jacekn> ciekawy kiedy bedzie stabilny, poki co bazom danych nie chce nawet go pokazywac
<qermit> niestety, albo stety najwększą partycję (z danymi) man na xfs (jeszcze z czasów dawnych)
<qermit> ale powiem wam jedno - instalator ubuntu jest skopany
<drathir> a to naprawde ciekawe, a to moze problemu szukac z innej strony w jakims rootkicie czy czyms podobnym zlosliwym ?
<jacekn> ja mam wszystko na btrfs ale backup na innym systemie juz siedzi na raid5 in ext4, tak na wszelki wypadek
<qermit> drathir: ja szukam w niestabilności btrfs
<qermit> ja już zamówiłem 2 dyski
<qermit> w tym jeden specjalnie na backup
<drathir> qermit: ale zeby az tak w kosmos wyrzucilo to troszke ciekawe/dziwne lekko...
<qermit> drathir: dlaczego dziwne
<qermit> standard
<jacekn> instalator ubuntu jest raczej pod malo doswiadczonych uzytkownikow, jak chcesz to sobie wszystko mozesz zrobic w konsoli przeciez
<qermit> jacekn: przy moim dysku trzeba mieć naprawdę duże doświadczenie żeby używać instalatora ubuntu
<drathir> jacekn: to bylby dopiero hardcore robic backup btrfs na innym dysku tez w btrfs...
<qermit> bo debil próbuje np dodawać swapy z partycji które są wewnętrznei na lvsach
<jacekn> drathir: no i 3 backup na ReiserFS oczywiscie, tez slynal z niezawodosci
<jacekn> qermit: no musialbys nie klikac, da sie jakos w konsoli porobic co chcesz a potem tylko wybrac partycje gotowe. Jest jeden problem - jak sie zainstaluje to chroot i trzeba doinstalowac narzedzia typu mdadm czy co tam uzywasz zeby sobie initrd przebudowal
<jacekn> qermit: ale fakt to nie jest proste, instalator jest dla zwyklych ludzi wedlug mnie i ograniczony zeby nie przerazal
 * drathir jak narazie tylko exta na poczatku jak był 3 a teraz 4 sie trzyma od początku i jak do tej pory problemow nie mialem...
<qermit> jacekn: no ale mógł by olewać "dyski" z tablicą partycji msdos na lvsach
<qermit> bo i tak ich potem nie użyje
<drathir> odpukac...
<qermit> i potem ręcznie 10 swapów musiałem wywalić
<jacekn> e tam ext3 czy 4 to nuda! Szansa przygody prawie zadna az sie backupow nie chce robic
<jacekn> qermit: hmmm no jakis bug pewnie w takim razie. Tez mialem kiedys problem z jakims glupim fake raidem
<drathir> ostatnio postawilem archa luks+lvm i o dziwo za 1 razem sie udalo bez problemow na gpt...
<qermit> a wracając do BTRFS, to raczej nie będzie nigdy rozwinięty do stabilnej wersji
<qermit> bo oracle ma teraz suna
<drathir> ale i tak musialem czyscic bo winzgroza sie nie chciala zainstalowac to dalem jej czysta instalke to ten chory system 4 partycje na w8 tworzy... Paranoja...
<jacekn> drathir: no to do KVMa czy VirtualBoxa tego Windowsa wrzuc najwyzej jak musisz to miec
<qermit> ech, jeszcze muszę znowu sambe4 postawić
<qermit> tzn miałem postawioną, ale mi sie zepsuła. Może się przełamię i sambę 4.1 postawię
<drathir> ale przepartycjonowalem od nowa i udalo mi sie zrobic zeby w efi+systemowa sie zmiescic a nie w 4... I sobie elegancko arch+w8 oba w efi siedza...
<qermit> ech, teraz z uefi to jest prosto
<qermit> pamietam jak dopiero wchodzily, trzeba bylo sie niezle nagimnastykowac zeby to gowno uruchomic
<qermit> bo jak sie odpalilo pc w trybie legacy to nie dalo sie modyfikowac wpisow w uefi
<qermit> a zeby odpalic w trybie uefi to trzeba bylo miec obraz cd zgodny z uefi
<drathir> a co do btrfsa kontynuujac jak sie zaopatrze w dysk na kopie plikow to zapewne tez sie pobawie, choc ciekawi mnie tez troche ext4_dev
<qermit> skonczylo sie na tym ze musialem zainstalowac gruba z fedory jako bootloader uefi dla linuxa
<jacekn> tak patrze na ich wiki w jest rozwijany powoli: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Changelog moze bedzie stabilny w niedalekiej przeszlosci
<jacekn> naprawde by sie przydal
<drathir> nom tez na grubie teraz i na lenia spod gruba w8 tez bez problemow mozna uruchamiac zamiast spod bootmenu... I co najwazniejsze teraz nic nie wyczysci mbr-a :p
<drathir> jacekn: btrs fajny z racji nowosci i rozwiazan dosc odwaznych a co za tym idzie przez to o ile dalej beda sie rozwijac ze stabilnoscia duzo sie nie powinno zmienic...
<qermit> fajnie było by gdyby BTRFS wspierał jeszcze reduncancję zdalną
<qermit> chociaż od tego są inne rozwiązania
<jacekn> qermit: log z kernal 3.10: "lots of stability improvements". Mysle ze sie da, czesc funkcjonalnosci moze byc niestabilna i nie wspierana przeciez
<jacekn> no ale zobaczymy jak to bedzie. Ja bardzo go lubie, gdybym mogl go uzywac na serwerach na pewno byloby jeszcze lepiej
<qermit> dobra, ja ide spac, bo chory jestem
<jacekn> qermit: o a w 3.12: "Lots of stability and bugfix patches"
<jacekn> tez ide chyba
<drathir> qermit: kolorowych...
<drathir> jacekn: kolorowych takze...
 * drathir sie dalej bawi w skladanie jakiegos zestawiku... 
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-19
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/iZVfXgJ.jpg
<Bercik> Ludziska, kombinował ktoś z Moonlightem? (odpowiednik silverlight) - i udało mu się go uruchomić?
<DaZ> generalnie rzadko działa.
<Bercik> To już jakby zauważyłem ;D
<Bercik> miałem nadzieje, że wystarczy z repo pociągnąć i jest git... ale niestet
<maniu> sprawdz pipelight
<Bercik> Okej, widze wtyczki, wine, kombinowanie.. niestety odpada.
<Bercik> To nic, trzeba mamie komputer zmigrowac na Win7 a nie Linuksa w takim razie.
<TheNumb> Bercik: maruda
<TheNumb> Bercik: kup jej maca, tam działa silverlight ;-)
<Bercik> mac is gay
<TheNumb> takie pieprzenie bez sensu.
<TheNumb> a linuksa używają tylko pryszczersy
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Bercik> Nie interesuje mnie kto używa. Ja używam tego co potrzebuje. Chciałem mamie zmienić system, bo sie XP niedługo kończy. Ale jak widać, nie takie łatwe zadanie.
<TheNumb> łatwe, łatwe
<TheNumb> Trzeba tylko chcieć.
<Bercik> tak, już widze moją mame jak uruchamia sobie portable firefoksa z wine
<TheNumb> To działa inaczej.
<TheNumb> Pipelight to plugin ;x
<Bercik> to co przytoczylem to rekomendowane rozwiązanie ze strony ubu
<maniu> :X
<TheNumb> gunwo
<TheNumb> Bercik: co to za strona korzysta z silverlighta?
<Bercik> na pewno tvn player, ale nie wiem czy na coś jeszcz wchodzi z lightem
<Bercik> TheNumb, maniu   udało sie obejść w nietypowy sposób. XBMC potrafi sobie poradzić.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-20
<Guest49050> witam, jest ktos znajacy sie na naprawie MBR/grub, potrzebuje pomocy ;x
<TheNumb> Guest49050: z czym sobie nie radzisz?
<Guest49050> wczoraj zainstalowalem 13.10 a zaraz pozniej po nim windows 8.1 N
<Guest49050> windows sprawil ze nie widze grub loadera i nie moge go dodac z poziomu ubuntu z usb
<TheNumb> A to ciekawe, mi windows nie ruszył mbr
<Guest49050> nie jestem zaawansowanym uzytkownikiem linuxa i nie moge sobie poradzic z tym, masz jakis pomysl co sie da zrobic?
<TheNumb> Guest49050: Jaki błąd występuje jak próbujesz zainstalować gruba z usb?
<gjm> Może takie coś? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bClcHGAmRSc
<TheNumb> gjm: automaty są złe
<gjm> no co ty
<gjm> ale jak ktoś nie umie
<TheNumb> Guest49050: ten komputer ma efi?
<TheNumb> a, nie
<TheNumb> dobra
<Guest49050> nie wiem co to efi:<
<TheNumb> Guest49050: jesteś w stanie ustalić na którym dysku był zainstalowany grub w mbr?
<TheNumb> Guest49050: Może inaczej, masz jeden dysk czy więcej? :P
<Guest49050> mysle ze na c: gdzie byl windows, zformatowalem c i dlatego nie dziala, chyba
<TheNumb> mhm
<Guest49050> mam 1 dysk i 3 partycje: 2 ntfs i jedna ex4 dla linuxa
<TheNumb> no dobra, tylko że w linuksach dyski mają trochę inne nazewnictwo
<TheNumb> /dev/sdX gdzie X to jakaś litera.
<Guest49050> dev/sta-1
<Guest49050> to linux
<TheNumb> Guest49050: uruchom gparted i powiedz mi gdzie widzisz taki układ partycji.
<Guest49050> sda-1
<TheNumb> Masz linuksa na /dev/sda1?
<TheNumb> Na pewno?
<Guest49050> tak mysle, moge to jakos sprawdzic?
<TheNumb> Uruchom gparted i zobacz czy jest taka partycja :P
<TheNumb> Masz to od razu zainstalowane w live usb ubuntu.
<Guest49050> gparted pokazuje mi tylko 1 duzy obszar "unallocated"
<TheNumb> To pewnie pendrive
<TheNumb> Po prawej masz listę dysków
<TheNumb> Taka rozwijana lista
<Dreadlish> po lewej
<TheNumb> Po lewej?
<Guest49050> mam
<TheNumb> Nie pamiętam, dawno nie używałem :D
<Dreadlish> ja też, ale to jest po lewej
<TheNumb> Guest49050: i co, jest partycja?
<Guest49050> dla mojego dysku /dev/sda to moj dysk 150 gb pokazuje 139... i jest unallocated
<TheNumb> yyyy...
<Guest49050> a pendrive to /dev/sdb
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> Windows się uruchamia?
<Guest49050> uruchamial sie az nie uruchomilem easybdc zeby to wszystko naprawic :D
<TheNumb> omg :<
<TheNumb> Możesz zrobić screenshota lub ewentualnie wrzucić wynik polecenia sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda na wklej.org?
<Guest49050> juz robie
<Guest49050> Cannot open /dev/sda
<Dreadlish> z roota odpaliłeś gparteda?
<Guest49050> tak
<Guest49050> inaczej w ogole sie nie uruchamia na liveusb
<TheNumb> Guest49050: fdisk -l /dev/sda też nie działa w terminalu?
<TheNumb> Z sudo na początku
<Guest49050> z sudo dziala
<Guest49050> :)
<TheNumb> To pokaż wynik.
<TheNumb> na wklej.org
<Guest49050> http://wklej.org/id/1154214/
<Dreadlish> czyli istnieje
<TheNumb> Czyli po prostu zainstaluj gruba i nadpisz nim mbr
<TheNumb> Zrób tak: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<TheNumb> Potem sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Guest49050> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<TheNumb> Hmm, no to chroot powinien pomóc ;D
<Guest49050> poprosze lopatologiczne wyjasnienie ;p
<TheNumb> sudo su; mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/ubuntu; chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<Dreadlish> /proc gdzie
<TheNumb> po co?
<TheNumb> da rade bez :D
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> bez proc
<TheNumb> No ba <:
<Dreadlish> ale grub bez mtaba już nie
<Dreadlish> a ten jest linkowany do /proc/self/mounts
<TheNumb> Nie wiem jak jest w ubuntu :<
<TheNumb> Jak wiesz lepiej to napisz jak.
<Dreadlish> co sie oburzasz ;d
<TheNumb> Nie oburzam, tylko proponuję.
<Dreadlish> tylko mount -t proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc przed chrootem
<TheNumb> a jak już będziesz w chroocie to grub-install /dev/sda D:
<TheNumb> potem exit i reboot
<Dreadlish> tak
<TheNumb> I może wstanie <:
<TheNumb> Ciekawe jak to jest, że jednym aktualizacja do windows 8.1 nadpisuje mbr a drugim nie.
<Guest49050> moze windows 8.1 N akurat nadpisuje
<TheNumb> Ten N to ta wersja bez internet explodera?
<Guest49050> bez skype, wmp itd
<TheNumb> mhm
 * TheNumb ma Pro i mu nie nadpisało.
<TheNumb> Guest49050: udało Ci się? :P
<Guest49050> wpisalem to sudo;su mkdir .... i dalej ten sam blad
<TheNumb> Guest49050: jaki błąd?
<Guest49050> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<TheNumb> ;<
<TheNumb> teamviewer? :D
<Guest49050> jest pod linuxa?
<TheNumb> no jest
<Dreadlish> a to nie był ten w stylu 'odpalę wine i windowsową binarkę'?
<Guest49050> ubuntu software center nie pokazuje, musze zainstalowac synaptic i tam zobaczyc
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: tak.
<TheNumb> Guest49050: trzeba ściągnąć ze strony.
<TheNumb> Guest49050: możesz jeszcze spróbować tego automatu co gjm podlinkował.
<gjm> ~ » packer -S teamviewer
<gjm> Aur Targets    (1): teamviewer
<gjm> to chyba jednak nie wine
<Guest49050> tam sa znaki &&& musze je czyms zastapic czy po prostu przepisac?
<Guest49050> tzn w filmiku youtube
<Dreadlish> gjm: zobacz sobie ;d
<TheNumb> gjm: jest wine.
<gjm> Dreadlish: Ale to by się pluło żeby wine doinstalować bo nie mam.
<TheNumb> gjm: zbundlowane
<gjm> a to ch…
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> cfaniaki, nie?
<TheNumb> (chyba) google robiło tak samo z picasą
<Guest49050> znalazlem tv pod ubuntu/debian ale brakuje czegos zeby to dzialalo - dependency is not satisfiable: lib32asound2
<TheNumb> sudo apt-get -f install
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> Powinno dociągnąć zależności
<TheNumb>  Chyba, że teamviewer korzysta jeszcze ze starego multiarcha
<TheNumb> To nie zadziała :<
<Guest49050> root@ubuntu:/# sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest49050> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest49050> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Guest49050> dobra zamknalem synapitac i zadzialalo ;p
<Guest49050> ale ciagle pokazuje to samo, brak tego lib32asound2
<TheNumb> bo w liveusb masz wyłączone część repozytoriów
<TheNumb> musisz je odkomentować w /etc/apt/sources.list albo użyć do tego "software sources"
<Guest49050> zobacze sposob jaki dal gjm, reboot i zaloguje sie ponownie
<Guest49050> zrobilem wszystko jak w filmiku z yt, uruchomil sie program, napisal ze naprawil i zainstalowal grub loadera ale za chwile sie okaze :D jak narazie dziekuje za pomoc
<TheNumb> powodzenia :D
<gjm> [']
<TheNumb> ;D
<monb> dziala grub loader :D
<TheNumb> i super.
<monb> teraz trzeba naprawic moja "naprawe" windows8 przez easybcd
<monb> ale to sobie zrobie za moment
<TheNumb> Należy się jedno piwo dla gjm
<TheNumb> Ja mogę je odebrać bo też jestem z Wrocławia <:
<monb> ^^
<TheNumb> monb: trzeba było zrobić kopię tego bcd
<monb> mam do was jeszcze jedno pytanie: moj ubuntu dziala w 1024x768 a chcialbym w 1280x1024 tj taka rozdzielczosc jaka ma moj monitor, tylko ze monitor jest podlaczony przez przejsciowke dvi na dsub bo na dvi nie dziala w ogole
<monb> po prostu nie wykrywa jakie rozdzielczosci moze wyswietlic monitor, a ciezko przegladac strony www w rozdzielczosci w ktorej masz suwak na boki ;p
<TheNumb> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xrandr
<TheNumb> Możesz wymusić tryb xrandrem
<monb> uzywalem tego, znalazlem kiedys na stronie solucje
<TheNumb> A to narzędzie do konfiguracji ekranu w ubuntu nie widzi 1280x800?
<TheNumb> czy tam 1280x1024
<monb> tylko ze obraz byl przesuniety 2cm w lewo i "wystawal" za monitor, to musze kalibrowac juz monitorem?
<monb> nie widzi
<monb> i po kazdym restarcie musialbym to wpisywac, chodzi mi o to jak zrobic zeby to wymuszenie bylo na stale
<TheNumb> monb: możliwe, że to jest związane ze sterownikami do karty graficznej.
<TheNumb> monb: jaką masz kartę graficzną?
<monb> radeon hd 5600
<TheNumb> I masz zainstalowane catalysty?
<monb> w ubuntu, nic
<TheNumb> To spróbuj zainstalować fglrx-updates
<TheNumb> Zobacz czy to coś zmieni.
<TheNumb> Albo po prostu dupny monitor
<monb> iiyama 19'' , mial problem z zasilaczem wbudowanym i wyslalem do serwisu 3 dni przed koncem gwarancji a teraz dziala tylko przez przejsciowke
<TheNumb> rzycie
<xaxes`> jest nowelon
<Dreadlish> nobelon
<rybatech> hej
<TheNumb> O, znowu jakaś ryba
<gjm> Właśnie poczułem…
<Dreadlish> co tu tak śmierdzi
<dweller> zjadłbym makrelę
 * TheNumb pryknął
<Scallion> witam
<Scallion> czy orientujecie się, czy istnieje jakaś alternatywa dla scalliona?
<Scallion> chodzi mi o tę appkę, którą można wygenerować sobie część domeny .onion
<Scallion> bo niestety ani scalliona, ani jego pierwowzoru (shallot?) nie mogę skompilować pod ubuntu
<Scallion> ani pod debianem
<Mhrok> Czesć!
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-13
<Wizard> jacekowski jaki światowy! Już kodami lotnisk zarzuca, zamiast nazwami miast.
<Wizard> Na OMG!Ubuntu! jest ankieta.
<Wizard> Wypełniać!
<gjm> omgomgomg
<Wizard> gjm: :(
<Wizard> Tak z rana w poniedziałek tak traktować ludzi.
<Wizard> Na forum też pusto.
<Wizard> Gimbaza w szkole, studenty na kacu.
<gjm> tak z rana tak traktować
<Wizard> gjm: wypełniłeś tę ankietę?
<gjm> a powinienem?
<Wizard> Myślę, że tak.
<BlessJah> Wizard: hej
<Wizard> Ten gość jest główną tubą propagandową cannonicala.
<Wizard> BlessJah: Cześć.
<BlessJah> co za ankieta?
<BlessJah> sneddon?
<inzaghi89> wiecie może czy da się jakoś wyłączyć ten warning z mysql: Warning: Using a password on the command line interface can be insecure.
<BlessJah> Wizard: wymaga konta google?
<BlessJah> inzaghi89: wpisz go w google, tam bedzie odpowiedz
<Wizard> BlessJah: Wymaga.
<inzaghi89> BlessJah, jest właśnie ale mam wątpliwości co do sposobu, bo wydaje mi się że wyłączają hasło roota
<Wizard> inzaghi89: Jak podajesz to hasło w parametrze polecenia..
<inzaghi89> mysqldump baza -uUSER -pHASŁO > plik.sql
<BlessJah> średnie rozwiązanie
<BlessJah> Wizard: mały, studencki projekt w javie, serwer appka na pc i mobilna (prawdopodobnie android) jaki buildsystem?
<Wizard> Ja bym użył mavena normalnie.
<BlessJah> trudny do ogarnięcia?
<Wizard> Chociaż gradle staje się coraz popularniejszy i chyba też warto go znać.
<Wizard> BlessJah: maven? tak.
<BlessJah> a coś łatwego?
<Wizard> Ni mo.
<BlessJah> CMake znasz?
<Wizard> Najlepiej maven, bo on jest najpopularniejszy.
<Wizard> CMake do javy?
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> CMake w ogóle jest do dupy, już bym anta wolał używać.
<Wizard> BlessJah: Jak nie wiesz od czego zacząć, to zacznij od mavena.
<BlessJah> cmake do cpp uzywam
<BlessJah> skladnia miejscami jest poryta, no i stringly typed
<BlessJah> Wizard: ogarne tego mavena, a cos innego jako fallback?
<Wizard> Nie trzeba.
<Wizard> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjsFAZWnA00
<BlessJah> Wizard: maven nie jest przyjazny, pewnie bede mial pytania
<BlessJah> ale to dopiero w tygodniu
<Wizard> Nie jest, oj nie jest.
<keNzi> zainstalowałem sobie ubuntu 14.04 na PC, mam taki problem, że jak się grub uruchamia
<keNzi> wybieram sobie Ubuntu, to po chwili robi mi się czarny ekran
<keNzi> i monitor jakby traci sygnał z PC i ogólnie dupa
<gjm> murzyn na tapecie
<keNzi> muszę robić reboota ręcznie
<keNzi> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł gdzie zajrzeć by się dowiedzieć what the fuck?
<keNzi> problem jest taki, że jak sobie wybiorę z Gruba wersję ubuntu z opcjami zaawansowanymi, to się uruchamia
<jacekn> keNzi: ESC, potem chyba "e" zeby zmienic opcje bootowania. Usun "quiet" i chyba "splash", potem "b" zeby odpalic
<gjm> zobacz co ma w tych opcjach
<gjm> może jakieś acpi=off
<keNzi> można w grubie jak jestem w edycji zapisać to co podmieniłem?
<keNzi> czy to muszę już w pliku jak system powstanie zrobić?
<Wizard> keNzi: Musisz w pliku.
<Wizard> /etc/defaults/grub bodajże.
<Wizard> I potem update-grub.
<keNzi> dobra
<keNzi> inny problem był z montowaniem partycji ;)
<keNzi> jacekn: dzięki za quiet ;)
<drathir> bry...
<gjm> hrhr
<Wizard> Twój gimnazjalny sarkazm mnie czasem poraża :)
<gjm> Soraski.
<Szuki> Chlopaki jak zmusic fail2ban albo ufw do ucinania sesji, botow ktore chca sie wlamac na mojego VPS-a? Mam wylaczone logowanie na roota calkowicie, aktywnego uzytkownika z prawami roota, logowanie tylko kluczem. W logu mam miliony wpisow: could not load host key, od kiedy wylaczylem logowanie na roota fail2ban tego nie wycina.
<Szuki> sudo ufw insert 1 deny from dziala ale przeciez nie bede wiecznie tego wbijal recznie
<Szuki> a moj log to jeden wielki komunikat could not load host key
<Szuki> gdzies czytalem o ucinaniu sesji po 3 probach logowania
<Szuki> mozecie doradzic jakis sposob
<Szuki> oczywiscie wylaczone mam logowanie haslami
<Szuki> calkowicie
<Szuki> wiec wszystko co mozna zrobic zrobione
<Szuki> tylko chcialbym aby moj serwer ucinal takie proby a nie , ze ktos wczytuje bledny klucz 24h /7
<Wizard> Zmień port ssh na jakiś dziwny.
<Wizard> Zazwyczaj się kończy.
<Szuki> Wizard: czytalem o tym
<Szuki> ale nie jest to dobre rozwiazanie
<Szuki> nie chce go stosowac
<Szuki> czytalem o wielu argumentach przeciw
<Szuki> wole ucinac sesje
<Szuki> tam 3 razy moze probowac ale 1000 jest irytujace.
<Wizard> Nie konfigurowałem tego.
<Szuki> rozumiem
<kretu> Szuki: czemu zmiana portu, na którym słucha ssh jest złym rozwiązaniem?
<mateusz> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-protect-ssh-with-fail2ban-on-ubuntu-12-04
<jacekowski> Wizard: niektore miasta maja kilka lotnisk
<dweller> kretu: jeden argument jaki mogę wymyśleć to jak jakaś aplikacja nie przewiduje innego portu na ssh
<dweller> troche wydumane, ale co zrobisz
<Wizard> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=232&t=175917
<Wizard> Profesjonaliści z gimnazjum :)
<Dread> tak
<Wizard> Jacyś twoi kumple?
<pcctw> nie z gimnazjum ;p ot użytkownicy, którzy wiedzą czego chcą ;)
<pcctw> sam też się wku...wiam, że to już tyle czasu i dalej to ubuntu na telefony w powijakach
<jacekn> pewnie ciezko im zrobic zeby "bios" byl tylko programem rozruchowym
<Wizard> pcctw: Słuchaj, świat nie jest po prostu gotowy na Ubuntu Edge.
<Wizard> A Cannonical tym bardziej ;D
<pcctw> Wizard, mów za siebie :P ja tam gotowy od jakiegoś czasu jestem ;)
<Wizard> No to było wyłożyć rok temu brakujące 20 milionów na Kickstarterze :)
<Wizard> Bo Markowi już się chyba znudziło pakowanie prywatnej kasy w Cannonical.
<zaczynam> czesc, chcialbym zebys zalogowal sie tutaj i zerknal, na ktora godzine sie umowimy?
<zaczynam> o nie to okieno, ale czesc
<pcctw> Wizard, kupiełem nawet dwie sztuki ;) no przykro się zrobiło. uważam, żę byłby to neizły interes, a tak to rok-dwa i wingroza nas z tym pomysłem przegoni... jak zwykle...
<Wizard> No to przegoni, trudno.
<Wizard> pcctw: Nie byłby to świetny interes.
<pcctw> ja uważam, że byłby świetny ;)
<pcctw> no będzie trudno jak przegoni... nie uśmiecha mi się przepraszanie z windą :P
<pcctw> czemu uważasz, że nie byłby świetny?
<Wizard> Dlatego, że Cannonical nie ma środków na utrzymywanie czegoś, za co ludzie płacą grube piniondze.
<Wizard> Są za mali, żeby sam system na to sklicić do końca, jedyny ambitny projekt, jaki im wyszedł na razie, to Unity.
<Wizard> A ile czasu musiało minąć, zanim się tego dało używać?
<Wizard> Teraz na horyzoncie jest juju.
<BlessJah> Wizard: ktora wersje lubisz najbardziej?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Wersję czego?
<Wizard> pcctw: Poza tym, dziurawy soft zawsze można załatać.
<Wizard> A dziurawy sprzęt?
<Wizard> Przecież oni nawet komputerów swoich nie mają.
<BlessJah> Wizard: omgubuntu
<Wizard> BlessJah: 14.04
<pcctw> no też nie wiem czemu się nie skupiają na robieniu tego pod konkretne modele. takie jak sony z3 czy inne topowe
<Wizard> pcctw: Bo to bez sensu.
<pcctw> ?
<pcctw> jak będziesz miał system na telefonie taki sam jak na kompie - w zasadzie kompa w telefonie - myślę, że bardzo dużo ludzi zostawi windę i spróbuje z ubuntu
<Szuki> kretu: mam vpsa na digitalocean
<Szuki> mam fail2bana
<Wizard> pcctw: Linux na biurku stoi w miejscu od 10 lat.
<pcctw> pewnie, że to żadne badanie, ale sporo znajomych chce mieć taki sam system na wszystkim
<Szuki> ssh zmiana portu uslugi wolaja na tym porcie nie mam czasu wszedzie zmieniac ani wiedzy
<pcctw> i myślę, że kto pierwszy to wymyśli ten wygra. dlatego życzę szczęścia ubuntu ;)
<Wizard> Bzdura.
<Szuki> fail2ban po prostu nie killuje jak wylaczylem logowanie na konto roota i logowanie haslami - taki wbijajacy sie bot jest odrzucany ale po probie wczytania klucza
<Szuki> i tak mam paskudnego loga
<Szuki> chcialbym ustawic ufw tak aby odcinal po 4 probach
<pcctw> Wizard, no to bardzo logiczna odpowiedz :P
<Wizard> pcctw: Nie no, po prostu nie widzę tego.
<Wizard> Było Ubuntu for android.
<Szuki> albo fail2bana ale on po zmianie tzn wylaczeniu kota roota logowania na nie przestal banowac,
<Wizard> Umarło.
<Szuki> i po wylaczeniu logowania haslami
<Wizard> To był ciekawy projekt.
<pcctw> a ty ile masz sprzętu? chcesz na każdym mieć inne systemy?
<Wizard> Nie.
<pcctw> no było, ale pod android? przecież to nawet śmiesznie brzmi ;p
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Ta, ja wiem.
<Wizard> No ale pomysł był ciekawy.
<Wizard> Masz sobie telefon, na nim androida, tralala, wracasz do domu, wrzucasz go w stację dokującą, robi co za komputer z Ubunut.
<pcctw> a oi owszem, ale mysle, ze za pozny - to tak jakby niedorobiona nakladka bylo... a pomysl masz telefon, wpadasz do domu - podpinasz usb i masz klawiature, mysz, sluchawki i 3 monitory :P odpinasz i dalej masz kompa przy sobie ;)
<Wizard> http://lodz.gazeta.pl/lodz/1,35153,16797938,Pacjent_z_podejrzeniem_eboli_w_lodzkim_szpitalu.html
<Wizard> Grubo
<pcctw> w dobie szybkich sieci, chmur i dyskow sieciowych
<Wizard> pcctw: No rozumiem.
<pcctw> 120 na system a reszta szyfrowanie i chmura
<Wizard> Pomysł świetny i sam byłbym zadowolony mając coś takiego.
<Wizard> Ale Cannonical na to nie stać.
<Wizard> Teraz cała kasa idzie w juju ;D
<pcctw> bidoki jedne :P
<pcctw> nie wiem co sie stanie, ale jak winda zrobi cos takiego, to nie tyle straci linux, co nie zyska nowych fanow/klientow
<BlessJah> Wizard: juju i te ich charmy?
<Wizard> Ta.
<Wizard> Jak im to juju nie wyjdzie, to wracamy na Debiana ;D
<pcctw> hehehe
<pcctw> powinni sie skupic na unity i sterownikach, a nie co i rusz nowe cuda-niewidy
<BlessJah> Wizard: jakos tego nie widze
<BlessJah> Wizard: to juju platne ma byc jak landscape?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Nie wiem.
<Wizard> Byłem raz na piwie z gościem, co zarządza tym projektem i trochę opowiadał co to i po co.
<Wizard> Ale jakoś nie wspomniał.
<BlessJah> zeby n00by mogly tez administrowac
<BlessJah> to ma byc taki puppet, tylko z gotowymi kawalkami
<Wizard> Ta.
<pcctw> ale n00bom wystarczylby unity
<Wizard> pcctw: Ale na Unity póki co nie zarabiają.
<Wizard> Módl się, żeby im to juju wyszło, to może się kasa i na Unity znajdzie.
<Wizard> :P
<pcctw> na na tym juju jak niby beda zarabiac?
<pcctw> Wizard, nie modlę się :P
<Wizard> Standardowo: szkolenia, wdrożenia, utrzymanie.
<pcctw> no to czemu tego nie maja na unity?
<BlessJah> Wizard: a landscape?
<pcctw> sam chetnie 'wynajalbym' majstra do ustawien i kilku wyjasnien ;)
<BlessJah> hm...
<Wizard> pcctw: Służę ;D
<Wizard> pcctw: Już podaję numer konta.
<Wizard> BlessJah: Nie wiem, nigdy tego nie widziałem.
<BlessJah> Wizard: bazaar, mir, unity, landscape, android, ubu phone, upstart, juju, MAAS
<ftpd> [18:50:06]  <BlessJah>	 to ma byc taki puppet, tylko z gotowymi kawalkami
<ftpd> Bardziej chyba docker.
<ftpd> Tylko bez (para)wirtualizacji.
<BlessJah> ubuntu one, software center
<BlessJah> ftpd: za wiki: "Juju (formerly Ensemble) is an open source service orchestration..."
<Wizard> Bazaar ma jakąś niszę, Mir zdechł, Unity działa, landscape - nie wiem, android utrącony, ubu phone - leży, upstart do piachu, juju ostro rozwijane.
<BlessJah> Wizard: launchpad
<Wizard> O, launchapd im wyszedł.
<Wizard> Nie wiem, czy go jeszcze rozwijają, ale to bardzo fajny serwis.
<BlessJah> nie uzywalem dlugo, nie wiem
<BlessJah> taki github
<BlessJah> wyglada na to ze dobrze zrobiony, integruje wiele narzedzi
<Wizard> Github to jest cipka przy launchpadzie.
<BlessJah> Wizard: rozwiń proszę
<BlessJah> rosetta i ppa, jakiś Q&A, jakiś bugtracker
<Wizard> No pod launchpadem masz tłumaczenia, farmę budowania na przykład.
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open-source_software_hosting_facilities
<BlessJah> travis
<Wizard> Travis to CI.
<Wizard> Na lanczpadzie możesz wyklikać budowanie, paczkowanie i od razu PPA.
<BlessJah> o ile celujesz w ubuntu ^^
<BlessJah> travis nie moze paczkowac?
<BlessJah> gdyby LP wspieralo tylko gita (a moze nawet svn)...
<pcctw> Wizard, co oznacza ";D" ? o ja calkiem serio mowie
<BlessJah> szeroki usmiech
<BlessJah> emotka taka
<en0x> lol
<pcctw> uśmiech radości czy śmiech szyderczy? :P
<Wizard> Radości.
<Wizard> zaczynaam: Co ty się tak wiercisz?
<kretu> Wizard: to jest ta słynna stabilnośc działania neostrady :>
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> kretu: Jak tam ebola, wyzdrowiałeś już?
<kretu> nie, powoli wybijam konkurencje :>
<kretu> dzisiaj u konowała byłem
<kretu> na l4 mnie wysłał
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Nawiedzić cię w tygodniu?
<kretu> Wizard: nie pije! ;-]
<zaczynam> + dla drathira
<Ashiren> li
<Wizard> Ashiren: Sierściuchu!
<jacekowski> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-14
<Wizard> 0th
<jacekn_> -1th
<BlessJah> Wizard: podrzucisz jakies zjadliwe 101 mavena? IntelliJIDEA umie mavena, ale nie ogarniam na razie co sie tam dzieje
<Wizard> BlessJah: Nikt na początku nie ogarnia.
<Wizard> Mogę ci streścić w punktach o czym powinieneś poczytać.
<gjm> 1. rtfm
<Wizard> gjm: To ono musi na początek być.
<Wizard> Mnie mavena wytłumaczył kiedyś kolega z pracy, po prostu siadł z młodzikami na osobności i pokazał co i z czym się je.
<Wizard> Przede wszystkim - po co się je. Bo tego w dokumentacji mavena brakuje :P
 * Wizard ziewa.
<gjm> muchę połkniesz
<Wizard> Eee, październik jest. Nie ma już much.
<Wizard> :P
<m477>  jak nie ma, jak sa
<m477> kot ostatnio 2 zjadl
<gjm> nakarm go
<m477> samo wystarczalny jest
<m477> IntelliJIDEA to taki eclipse albo visual studio
<Wizard> Dzięki za info, m477.
<Wizard> Bez ciebie nie dalibyśmy rady.
<gjm> tak
<m477> wiem
<m477> po to tu jestem
<m477> ogarniasz jedno to i z reszta nie ma problemu
<zaczynam> dziala to ?
<Ashiren> nie
<zaczynam> ok
<BlessJah> Wizard: ping, jak cos mozemy zaczynac
<enedil> hej
<Wizard> BlessJah: Tera mecz oglądam ;)
<en0x> 11:0
<en0x> 1:0
<en0x> lag :(
<gjm> :0
<en0x> a ja nie mam jak ogladnac Wizard  bo w robocie siedze :(
<BlessJah> Wizard: a kto gra?
<Wizard> Polska i Szkocja.
<BlessJah> Wizard: mam do zrobienia serwer z api restowym, mozesz podrzucic jakie biblioteki najlepiej wziac do tego?
<BlessJah> Wizard: poczytalbym w tym czasie
<Wizard> BlessJah: Ja bym wziął guice do poskładania i jacksona.
<Wizard> Często ludzie to na spring-web robią.
<BlessJah> Wizard: a co mi radzisz wziac? zeby latwe to do zrobienia bylo?
<Wizard> spring-web bezapelacyjnie.
<Wizard> Aplikacja będzie krową, ale wszyscy tego używają, ze stack overflow to poskładasz w godzinkę ;D
<BlessJah> kk, dzieki
<en0x> jackson to pizda jest
<BlessJah> Wizard: http://projects.spring.io/spring-ws/ czy http://projects.spring.io/spring-webflow/
<Wizard> webmvc
<Wizard> Nadziabali tego syfu tyle, żę ciężko się połapać.
<BlessJah> Wizard: ws to soap, a flow to mvc chyba
<BlessJah> poczytam o obu
<Wizard> Żaden z nich nie będzie ci potrzebny do resta.
<Wizard> Robisz @Controller, konfigurujesz poprawnie @ContextPath. Metodki piszesz zwracające normalnie obiekty (java beany) i oznaczasz @ResponseBody, o ile dobrze pamiętam.
<Wizard> Zaraz ci wkleję proste howto jednego Chińczyka
<BlessJah> kk
<BlessJah> mna sie nie przejmuj, mecz ogladaj
<Wizard> http://www.mkyong.com/spring-mvc/spring-3-mvc-and-json-example/
<Wizard> Trochę tam ma za dużo nadziabane.
<Wizard> No i to stare jest, weź springa 4.
<BlessJah> Wizard: dupne, webflow jest w wersji 2.4
<Wizard> W pomie - sekcja build rozwleczona do nieprzyzwoitości, no ale widzę w tym jakiś cel.
<Wizard> BlessJah: Ile razy mam ci napisać, żebyś zostawił webflow w spokoju?
<BlessJah> a, ok
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> webmvc cię interesuje.
<BlessJah> kk, myslalem ze spring to paczka bibliotek i wybierasz wisienki
<Wizard> BlessJah: To zestaw bibliotek, owszem i wybierasz co ci potrzebne.
<Wizard> Webflow to w ogóle jeszcze jest rozwijany?
<Wizard> To takie przedpotopowe :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: CI wybuchł ^^, nie umiem w mavena
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak sobie kopacze radza?
<Wizard> 1:1
<Wizard> Szkoci szybko wyrównali, w 16 minucie chyba.
<Wizard> Mecz jest dość wyrównany.
<BlessJah> to polacy w pierwszym kwadransie punktowali?
<BlessJah> niezle, zupelnie jak nie nasi
<Wizard> W 10 minucie.
<Wizard> Oba gole po fatalnych błędach obrony.
<en0x> przewala chyna
<Wizard> Jak się zmęczą, to jeszcze będą bramki.
<en0x> ogladales z niemcami?
<Wizard> Nie, byłem na koncercie.
<en0x> donatana i cleo? :P
<Wizard> Kata.
<en0x> aha
<Wizard> Nie słucham popu.
<en0x> ja nie wiem co to jest
<en0x> pop czy disco polo ten donata
<en0x> n
<Wizard> 1:2
<Wizard> Szkocja prowadzi.
<Wizard> Błąd w obronie.
<BlessJah> znowu
<Wizard> Oczywiście.
<en0x> za bardzo chyba im piorka urosly po meczu z niemcami
<Wizard> To było jasne.
<Wizard> Szkoci nie grają jakoś fascynująco.
<Wizard> W ogóle - słabo grają.
<Wizard> Ale teraz dostali skrzydeł trochę ;)
<BlessJah> o, umiem w mavena
<BlessJah> z drugiej strony telewizory sie kiedys naprawiala uderzajac w obudowe piescia, co jeszcze nie znaczylo ze sie umie w telewizory
<en0x> no 2:2
<Wizard> Brawo!
<Wizard> No, wreszcie Robert coś zrobił.
<Wizard> On jednak jest niesamowity :)
<en0x> zrob mu laske
<en0x> :)
<userf> jaka pogoda nad stadionem?
<Wizard> en0x: To było niemiłe.
<Wizard> :(
<en0x> yy tam
<BlessJah> Wizard: to zabrzmialo jak opinia zakochanej szesnastki
<en0x> moze sie zakochal ;)
<Wizard> Oj kurde, rozentuzjazmowany jestem meczem.
<BlessJah> dalej brzmisz jak szesnastka
<gjm> moczem.
<Wizard> Zawału o mało nie dostałem przez tych drewniaków.
<Wizard> Oboże..
<gjm> Co?
<Wizard> Mogło być 3:2
<Wizard> Ale był słupek, a potem kosmos ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: ktora minuta?
<Wizard> Koniec.
<BlessJah> sigh
<userf> wygralismy z Niemcami a przegralismy ze slabszymi Szkotami. Podejrzane. Mecz byl ustawiony.
<userf> albo Niemcom sie nie chcialo grac
<userf> jedyny prawdziwy sport to walki uliczne
<BlessJah> po meczu
<CookieM> z pewnością więcej emocji
<CookieM> bo o to przede wszystkim tutaj chodzi
<ftpd> userf, Nie, po prostu Niemcy wystawili byle kogo na polaczków, a Szkoci wystawili pierwszy skład (bo innego nie mają).
<Wizard> Dorbanoc.
<ftpd> [21:56:35]  <Wizard>	 Nie, byłem na koncercie.
<ftpd> [21:56:53]  <Wizard>	 Kata.
<ftpd> Wizard, I jak Kat w 2014? Bo u mnie jest 30. listopada i się zastanawiam, czy iść.
<userf> ftpd: co tam bedzie masza satanistyczna?
<userf> zadzwonie do babci zeby zablokowali
<BlessJah> /1/1
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-15
<Wizard> ftpd: Grają piosenki z tej nowej, akustycznej płyty.
<Wizard> A potem rozpuszczają włosy i grają "normalne".
<Wizard> Mnie się bardzo podobały te nowe aranżacje.
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> Kto tu ostatnio o przyszłość Unity i biurka płakał?
<Wizard> http://mhall119.com/2014/10/unity-8-desktop/
<Wizard> OBOŻE
<gjm> w oborze
<gjm> dobra, koniec z tymi kwasami
<gjm> Co tam?
<zaczynam> ratunku!!!!
<zaczynam> dźwięk mi 98459064739637495437 dzień nie działa
<Wizard> Tak ma wyglądać Ubuntu za 3 lata?
<Wizard> Rynce opadajo.
<BlessJah> Wizard: ten panel po prawej skopiowali z win8
<Wizard> To jest jakaś, k**wa, tragedia!
<Wizard> Czy oni już na te tępe łby poupadali?
<gjm> Nie o takiego Linuksa walczyłem.
<Wizard> Ja o żadnego nie walczyłem ;D
<jacekn> nie tam ma wygladac, to sa screenshoty tego co jest teraz, interfejs ma sie docelowo adaptowac do wielkosci ekranu i typu urzadzenia
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> ubuntu.pl żyje jeszcze?
<ftpd> przez bear7  Zobacz najnowszy post Re: Thunderbind brak opcji wyloguj
<ftpd> 15 wrz 2014, o 20:31
<ftpd> Są wątki.
<ftpd> (20:31?)
<ftpd> A, wrzesień.
<ftpd> przez xwizard  Zobacz najnowszy post Re: Instalacja Z88 Aurora na Xubuntu
<ftpd> dzisiaj, o 08:25
<BlessJah> ftpd: mam na mysli nie forum a stronke, nic sie tam chyba nie zmienilo od 2008 czy 2010
<ftpd> "ubuntu 14.04 już jest"
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> To aktualne.
<BlessJah> tak, banery zmieniaja
<BlessJah> kiedys tez odliczanie bylo
<BlessJah> ale z odliczania to sie chyba nawet ubuntu.com wycofalo
<jacekowski> 14.10 kiedy wychodzi?
<BlessJah> 26.10 chyba
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Nie no, do widzenia w takim razie.
<Wizard> Ja pieprzę, jak tak można.
<Wizard> Mam nadzieję, że spieprzą to Unity 8 dokumentnie ;D
<drathir> O.o
<drathir> Wizard: wow co to sie dzieje ^^
<drathir> czyzby potwierdza sie merge m$ z canonicalem ? ^^
<jacekn> Wizard: te screenshoty to jest to co dziala teraz, nie to co ma byc docelowo
<jacekn> Wizard: obecnie dziala interfejs na telefony tyle
<drathir> lol z tym logowaniem to dobre...
<Wizard> Ta, wiem.
<Wizard> jacekn: Ale coś mi się zdaje, że się wszyscy trochę za bardzo skupiają na telefonach a trochę za mało na tym, że na te cholerne telefony ktoś musi coś kiedyś napisać, czy to stronę, czy to program. I do tego potrzebny jest, kurde, komputer z porządnym, wygodnym GUI.
<jacekn> Wizard: zgadzam sie w 100%, niestety telefony i tablety to rozwijajacy sie rynek a PC spowalnia. Dlatego firmy sie skupiaja na mobile
<Wizard> Sprzedarz tabletów ostatnio spadła, laptopy się sprzedają ciągle w normie.
 * drathir nie rozumie osobiscie tego zachwytu tabletami, jak dla mnie to takie drogie byle co przydatne jedynie jak ktos ma nadmiar gotowki to czytania ksiazek w pociagu... zamiast tego lepszy o niebo lapek 10-13" moim zdaniem...
<jacekowski> laptop musi miec minimum 15" zeby to mialo sens
<jacekowski> zreszta, te male laptopy maja przewaznie slabe ekrany
<jacekowski> a co do tabletow - microsoft surface pro
<jacekowski> normalny procesor, normalny system operacyjny, cena troche droga
<drathir> jacekowski: tanie niestety tak, ale drogie nawet fhd potrafia na 13"
<jacekowski> ale drogie kosztuja 3x tyle co tablet ktory zrobi fhd
<jacekowski> wiec bierzesz tablet+okladke z klawiatura i masz prawie ze laptopa
<drathir> no fakt drogie, ale wbrew pozorom nie tak zle to wyglada dosc wyrazne to jest...
<drathir> ale jednak i tak dla mnie nic nie pobije swobody lapka... moge sobie co chce tam wrucic wedlug uznania i bez cudowania...
<jacekn> tylko potem trzeba kombinowac jak jakis normany OS na tego tableta z klawiatura zaladowac, android sie nie nadaje do powaznej pracy
<drathir> jacekn: dla mnie tablet to zabawka jest... taki duzt tel przewaznie, bez mozliwosci dzwonienia...
<jacekn> no oczywiscie ze zabawka, w wiekszosci przypadkow nie popracujesz na tym
<drathir> jacekn: to juz lepiej sie bawic raspi moim zdaniem...
<jacekn> drathir: zalezy co potrzebujesz. Na kanape tablet jest OK, jak jade pociagiem tez jest wygodny zeby poczytac newsy czy cos
<drathir> jacekn: nom wlasnie to jedyne co jestem za do czytania w podrozy czy kak ktos codziennie duzo dojezdza...
<drathir> jak*
<Wizard> Uh..
<Wizard> Oż jak mnie ten windows wpienia.
<drathir> Wizard: co zabawnego znow zrobil?
<Wizard> Muli po prostu :]
<drathir> Wizard: /me ma wrazenie, tak jakby Wizard byl swiezym uzytkownikiem winzgrozy ;p
<Wizard> Bo jest..
<drathir> zartuje ofc... /me tam przyzwyczajony, ze to normalne dzialanie tego os...
<drathir> a...
<Wizard> Ostatni windows, jakiego używałem, to był 2000.
<Wizard> Potem 7 w pracy, jakoś przez 1,5 roku.
<Wizard> Jeeeezuuuu.
<drathir> Wizard: szok zmian prawda?
<Wizard> No i mam teraz na notebooku.
<Wizard> Też 7.
<Wizard> Nie można zrobić użytkownika, który nie jest administratorem :D
<drathir> 7 jezt ostatnim znosnym moim zdaniem, bo 8 to mieszanie swiatow, 8.1 proba naprawy tego mieszania ;p
<drathir> Wizard: mozesz dac zwukly user, ale co z tego jak Cie rozboli zawracanie glowy o wszystko i dasz osobie admna ;p
<Wizard> drathir: Próba naprawy i pewnie zepsucie jeszcze bardziej :D
<drathir> Wizard: ot to to...
<Wizard> Bywa.
<Wizard> Szkoda, że linuksiarze też psują, zamiast rozwijać.
<Wizard> :P
<drathir> Wizard: ale tu jak nagrzebia to porzadnie przewaznie, a nie zabawy z wygladem...
 * drathir o ile dobrze pamieta tchemes do winzgrozy zawsze byly zabezpieczone? normalny user nie mogl tworzyc i uzywac wlasnych bez hackow...
<Wizard> Co to jest tchemes?
<prs> windows jak w nim zamontujesz dysk "C:" z innego windowsa, i wejdziesz w /home/ to powie "nie masz uprawnień do tego katalogu"
<prs> "kliknij kontynuuj aby uzyskać uprawnienia"
<prs> klikasz, przechodzi pasek, co trwa ze 20 sekund.
<prs> i boom, done.
<prs> uprawnienia uzyskane.
<prs> jak na filmach hakerskich.
<bastetmilo> windows ma /home?
<prs> ma, od visty+.
<prs> C:\Użytkownicy
<prs> a w anglojęzycznych C:\Users.
<prs> because who cares.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> prs: Na linuksie też tak jest, z grubsza.
<Wizard> Tylko musisz sam zrobić chown, albo być drutem.
<jacekowski> od XP ma
<jacekowski> tylko w XP bylo pod C:\documents and settings
<jacekowski> w starych 9x tez bylo cos podobnego ale bardzo ograniczonego
<drathir> Wizard: the mess, czyli w sensie motywy wyglasdu...
<drathir> -c*
<zaczynam> siem
<zaczynam> drathir kiedy kontynuacja?
<drathir> zaczynam: zapwene dzis ^^
<zaczynam> o ktorej?
<Wizard> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=175959
<Wizard> Dobre.
<BlessJah> Wizard: ping
<Wizard> pong
<BlessJah> query?
<Wizard> no
<kamil> czesc
<kamil> mialby ktos chwile na lekko skomplikowany sql?
<drathir> kamil: prosciej osobom by bylo, gdybys pytanie napisal zapewne...
<kamil> drathir: nie chcialem sie narzucac:P
<drathir> to publiczny kanal, jak nie bedzie ktos wiedzial czy chcial odpisac to nie musi sie odezwac wcale...
<kamil> ok, potrzebuje dodac do pewnej tabelki sporo rekordow na podstawie danych z drugiej tabelki - a konkretnie: mam tabelke w ktorej trzymam odwiedziny galerii w serwisie WWW(id,user_id,gallery_id,day(date)) i chce tam zaseedowac duzo fakowych odwiedzin dla roznych dni, gdzie gallery_id i user_id beda pochodzily z gabelki `galleries`
<kamil> udalo mi sie dodac takie fakowe odwiedziny, ale po jednym wpisie dla danego dnia
<kamil> a mi to trzeba pomnozyc przez np. 3 miesiace
<kamil> ale w sumie to juz chyba mam
<kamil> i zrobilem
<kamil> efekt kaczuszki
<drathir> tutka dobrze byloby napisac ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-16
<jacekowski> 1st
 * Wizard ziewa
 * PolishPicker pierdzi
<gjm> ty hultaju
<Wizard> :S
<PolishPicker> tylko pierdze w moim domu ;)
<Wizard> Nowy troll?
<Wizard> Witamy gorąco.
<PolishPicker> dziekuje bardzo
<Wizard> litwa, netsjanek: ogarnijcie sobie sieć.
<gjm> bane
<Wizard> Taki piłkarz.
<Wizard> Na dodatek nie umiesz w szift.
<gjm> NIE?
<gjm> ib4 caps lock
<gjm> inb4, even
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/10/16/rozbitekupie.png
<gjm> dobre
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Co w tym dobrego?
<gjm> dobry żart
<ftpd> Ja też nie rozumiem.
<Wizard> ftpd: Pewnie tylko ci po gimnazjum rozumieją.
<Wizard> A nie, ty też jesteś po gimnazjum ;D
<ftpd> Chyba Ty.
<ftpd> Nigdy nie byłem w gimnazjum.
<gjm> Bo chodziłeś na wagary.
<gjm> ba-dum-tss
<ftpd> Wizard, Ja jestem 83, gimnazjum chyba od 86 było.
<Wizard> No to piątka!
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> gjm → upośledzony przez system.
<Wizard> Nie zapomnij podziękować AWSowi na wyborach!
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Wizard> No nic nie możesz, stało się.
<BlessJah> /1/8
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-17
<jacekowski> 1st
<lemoid> Aye koleżanki i koledzy
<gjm> dej ktoś sources.list dla squeeze
<gjm> mati75: ↑
<mati75> gjm: https://dug.net.pl/tekst/136/lista_repozytoriow_(sources_list)_dla_debiana/#oldstable
<gjm> fak dis szit
<gjm> trzeba było dać -lts
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/6DS3LT6.jpg
<LukaszST> czekaj chwilę, zaraz poszukam swoich kotów xD
<LukaszST> na dwór poszły >.<
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-18
<jacekowski> 1st
<Ashiren> o.o http://i.imgur.com/olLD4TR.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<Voldenet> Ashiren: ładny kot, pozdrawiam
<Ashiren> and the nyan cat is born https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2014/10/10/eb26dac1-c000-41c7-9d75-db671177aa79.jpg
<gregorijus> witam. jak na mincie zresetować hasło, którego nie znam? :D
<gregorijus> <gregorijus> babie skype przestał logować. pomyślałem przeinstaluję na nowszą wersję, ale ona korzystała z gościa :D
<gregorijus> <gregorijus> słowem no password
<gregorijus> <gregorijus> ale wyinstalować nie daje...
<gregorijus> <gregorijus> próbowałem przez grub - to give root password for maitenance or type Ctrl D
<gregorijus> <gregorijus> i nic
<gregorijus> <gregorijus> petra zdaje mi się :)
<gregorijus> <gregorijus> 16
<nvll> livecd + chroot
<gregorijus> czyli jednak muszę ściągać linuxa?
<Voldenet> gregorijus: najłatwiej /etc/shadow zmienić z ręki
<gregorijus> z guesta mi pozwoli?
<Voldenet> nie
<gregorijus> a jak?
<Voldenet> jak pamiętasz hasło superusera
<gregorijus> nie
<gregorijus> nie mój komp
<Voldenet> no, to raczej livecd
<Voldenet> inaczej nie da rady
<gregorijus> zainstalowałem babie minta zamiast win8 rok temu
<gregorijus> była wielce rada
<gregorijus> a to tym samym jej zrobię system upgrade do 17, bo 16 chyba już niebawem przestanie się odnawiać?
<gregorijus> a może być tak, że instalowałem jej kompa bez super user hasła, a komp sam zgenerował? :D
<jacekn> gregorijus: da sie bez livecd, musisz zmienic linie kernela, sproboj dodac "1" albo jesli bedzie pytal o haslo roota dodaj "init=/bin/bash"
<jacekn> gregorijus: to ci da shell roota z ktorego mozesz sobie haslo zmienic
<dj_oko> co ludzie mają z tym Windows 8....
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2014/10/14/7569b266-a7a6-4a2b-ab90-8e1424cb921b.jpg
<Voldenet> nice pussy
<aleksander> cześć. czy jest sposób na pozbycie się wiadomości podczas uruchamiania ubuntu na btrfs? chodzi o "scanning for btrfs file system", ktore trwa bardzo dlugo
<aleksander> mam tylko jeden dysk i na nim jedna partycje btrfs+swap
<Voldenet> aleksander sobie poszedł, a już miałęm odpisać
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/si24yUP.jpg
<bastetmilo> awwwwww
<Stirlitz> eeh w moim ogródku taki tez zamieszkał, codziennie go wyganiam :(
<Ashiren> :s
<Ashiren> nie doceniasz tego co masz
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/h6kPQRx.jpg
<Stirlitz> miałem 3 psy i 2 koty
<Stirlitz> teraz dopiero doceniam że nie mam
<Stirlitz> wszystkie śmierdziały ;)
<bastetmilo> glupi jestes i tyle
<Stirlitz> bastetmilo, sprecyzuj.
<Ashiren> nie jestes madry i tyle
<Ashiren> zalecam na to felinoterapie
<Stirlitz> fcuk! ledwo potrafie to wymówić
<Ashiren> ?
<Stirlitz> to cos z fellatiem?
<Stirlitz> to ok ;)
<Ashiren> :E
<bastetmilo> jak to bylo...
<bastetmilo> glupi jestes i tyle, Stirliz
<Stirlitz> bastetmilo, może sprecyzujesz, albo kolega?
<bastetmilo> no coś Ty :)
<bastetmilo> precyzowac? Nigdy!
<CookieM> niech się facet domyśla
<Stirlitz> dzisiaj widziałem łysą świnię morską w zoologicznym
<Stirlitz> 240 pln
<Stirlitz> pewnie lepiej przytula
<CookieM> między nami, nowymi polskimi mieszczanami, trzeba umić się wyróżnić
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-19
<jacekowski> 1st
<drathir> bry...
<rsajdok> Jest jakiś program na ubuntu do facebook chat? empathy się nie łączy fbmessager przestał działać, sugestie?
<gjm> pidgin
<kretu> kadu chyba też obsługuje
<gjm> wszystko co obsługuje xmpp
<drathir> usera tylko trzeba odpowiedniego wpisac i pidgin dzialal ostatnio jak konfigurowalem...
<rsajdok> pdgin działa, dzieki
<rsajdok> pidgin
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-13
<m477> jacekowski: dostales ode mnie wiadomosc?
<bartosz_> hej
<TheNumb> jeh
<bartosz_> napisz to TheNumb odwrotnie: czy wiecie jak wyłączyć grupowanie ikon (a'la windows 7/8/10) ?
<TheNumb> ␚ )01/8/7 ƨwobniw ɒl'ɒ( noʞi ɘinɒwoquɿǫ ćyzɔąływ ʞɒႱ ɘiɔɘiw yzɔ
<TheNumb> bartosz_: wszystko zależy od środowiska.
<bartosz_> sory nie napisałem, że posiadam KDE
<bartosz_> hej
<bartosz_> jeszcze raz ja
<bartosz_> TheNumb znasz odp ?:>
<TheNumb> bartosz_: nie wiem. Sprawdzałeś w opcjach pulpitu?
<TheNumb> Bo jeśli taka opcja jest w KDE to na pewno się da.
<Ashiren> ikony na pulpicie?
<bartosz_> na pasku zadan
<Ashiren> ale to chyba automatycznie jest jak jest duzo programow :?
<bartosz_> niee
<bartosz_> typek mi ustawil
<drathir> You can sort of get this feature if you use "Automatically group similar windows" in the "Window behavior" menu. When you open a new windows its is placed as a tab in the title bar.
<drathir> You can set kwin to automatically tab similar windows, so, if you disable the "classical per app tabs" two or more windows of the same program are automatically tabbed... and you solve your problem, at least partially
<m477> to uczucie gdy twoj pc ma o polowe mniej ramu niz telefon :/
<drathir> ;p
<m477> 2 GB ramu a ubuntu mi chodzi jak za komuny
<fhf> 14.04? moze lepiej lubuntu...
<m477> no to ostatnie lts
<m477> no bez przesady
<m477> ogolnie ff cachuje caly ram i swap
<m477> i potem wszystko staje co chwile
<drathir> m477: w opcjach mozesz ustawic ile ma uzywac...
<drathir> m477: i sprawdz czy nie masz tego multi window threathinga wlaczonego jak tak to wylacz...
<m477> zaraz jebne
<m477> drathir: "Treści w pamięci podręcznej"?
<m477> moze to przez te yebane wtyczki do htmla5 i flasha
<drathir> advanced>network jest
<drathir> m477: i Youtube all html5 polecam...
<m477> a pornosy tez odpala?
<drathir> m477: a nie wiem nie testowalem ;p
<m477> drathir: no to pisalo ze 350MB zuzywa a w top 40% memu
<drathir> wow O.o
<m477> O.o
<m477> +2GB swapu zajete
<m477> drathir: znasz sie moze na szyfrowaniu dyskow?
<drathir> Mroczny Swiat 2: Rownowaga
<m477> ok dzieki
<drathir> ruskie, ale efekty masakryczne...
<drathir> about:memory
<drathir> zerknij co tyle je...
<m477> uzywam terj przegladarki od lat a nie wiem gdzie co jest
<m477> tylko wtyczki
<m477> drathir: nie wiem gdzie to jeszcze w polskie
<drathir> m477: tam tyle tego jest, ze ciezko wszystko zapamietac...
<m477> no bo mowisz o tym na pasku u gory czy tym gownie w rogu
<drathir> show memory reports measure
<drathir> m477: a i to w pasku adresu
<drathir> nie szukajce...
<drathir> i potem 00:49 < drathir> show memory reports measure
<drathir> m477: /me tam cale szyfruje, ale ja tam sie nie znam ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-14
<m477> drathir: to  miki nie pomorzesz
<blabs> czesc youtube-dl -U wywala mi zebym zrobil update przy pomocy package manager, pip, setup.py or a tarball...
<blabs> package manager nie znajduje update'u
<blabs> a reszty opcji nie znam, pomozecie please?
<Spaulding> m
<Morou> witam
<Morou> Czy ktos z Was konfigurowal AppGate i Tunneling na ubuntu ?
<gjm> Gdzie jeszcze zapytasz?
<gjm> hm, domyślam się
<gjm> bingo
<Morou> szukam informacj :)
<Morou> a skoro szukam to pytam
<gjm> 2
<gjm> fug
<gjm> nie tu
<Morou> a czemu?
<Morou> ubuntu tez uzywam
<gjm> nie do ciebie
<drathir> m477: mozliwe, ze nie... lepiej podrzuc pytanie moze ktos bedzie wiedzial...
<drathir> bry...
<m477> zalałem laptopa i teraz nie moge odszyfrowac dysku (bo jest hardwareowe), na innym komputerze haslo nie wchodzi :<
<m477> dysk oczywiscie jest widoczny
<m477> ciezka sprawa
<m477> nawet sie go sformatowac nie da
<Dread> no to młotek i wyjebać.
<gjm> :o
<drathir> m477: hw zyfrowania radze unkac, bo tam wystarczy, ze kontroler padnie i dane pa pa ;/
<drathir> m477: jesli tylko do uzytku potrzebujesz to mozesz poszukac narzedzi od producenta moze da sie go reflashnac...
<m477> drathir: dane mam zbakapowane wiec kij, no wlasnie szukalem czegos konkretnego na stronie producenta, to nawet ich soft widzi ten dysk jako zablokowany
<m477> a to da sie tak prosto zreflashowac? ta czesc nie jest tez szyfrowana?
<m477> moze lepiej napisze tam do nich
<gjm> m477: zapytaj na #hackerspace-pl
<gjm> :^)
<m477> k
<drathir> m477: jakos musza miec mozliwosc jak nie dostepu to chociaz resetu kluczy z utrata danych...
<drathir> nie oplacaloby im sie hw wymieniac raczej z kazdej reklamacji o zapomnianym hasle...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-15
<jacekowski> en0x: ?
<jacekowski> en0x: jestem, co bys chcial?
<gjm> xD
<gregorijus_> Witam. Clamav w dyrektorium windows na dualbucie z linux znalazł 1300 wirusów - jak je usunąć wszystkie naraz? Clamav chyba takiej opcji nie ma, a w ciskać myszką 2600 razy :(
<Ashiren> rm -rf /mnt/windows
<gregorijus_> co to da?
<gregorijus_> nic się nie dzieje po tej komendzie...
<gregorijus_> szkoda, że nie ma opcji select all w clamav
<Ashiren> no coz
<dweller> heh
<Bodzioslaw> >nic sie nie dzieje
<jacekn> wszyscy w pracy
<Spaulding> jacekowski: masz moze wjazd na btgigs'a? cos ostatnio na pt wstawek nie ma
<sysek> :)
<gjm> (:
<jacekowski> Spaulding: nie mam
<jacekowski> Spaulding: na PT jest wszystko co mi potrzebne
<jacekowski> Spaulding: a jak czegos czasem braknie to ssam z publicznych
<sysek> znów się net wali
<sysek> matko, co za gówno
<drathir> sysek: co za isp?
<drathir> bry...
<fhf> bry
<sysek> drathir: sky
<drathir> sysek: odrazu mi sie z satelita skojarzylo...
 * drathir raz mial stycznosc z satelita down i gsm up, tragedia do kwadratu...
<Spaulding> jacekowski: :(
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-16
<sysek> tutaj umieralnia
<jacekn> nie ma ciekawych pytan od userow to sie nic nie dzieje
<sysek> czyli ubuntu działa
<sysek> :D
<jacekn> czyli w sumie wszystko dobrze :)
<jacekn> ale troche jest w tym prawdy, linuks na biurku jest duzo latwiejszy nic byl 5 lat temu
<Voldenet> albo raczej
<Voldenet> jak coś się zepsuje, to nie ma z czego debugować ;D
<jacekn> troche tak ale wydaje mi sie ze wiekszosc latwych problemow ktore kiedys byly zniknela
<jacekn> np. cale xorg.conf
<sysek> 5 lat temu ciekawie się używało linuksa
<jacekn> kazdy dzien to przygoda byla
<jacekn> nie nie bylo tak zle, jak sie mialo sprzet dobrze wspierany to wszystko dzialalo
<pokrak> hello
<Ashiren> hihi
<pokrak> mam kwestie/problem
<pokrak> zazyczyli sobie stopki z automatu w postfixie
<pokrak> zrobiłem na dwa sposoby
<pokrak> lob postfix lub amavis
<pokrak> efekt ten sam
<pokrak> dwie stopki html wmailu
<pokrak> i nie mam pomysłu
<pokrak> co poszło nie tak
<Voldenet> no, najwyraźnie twój mail przechodzi dwa razy przez postfixa
<pokrak> hmmmm a wtedy jak zr3dukować stopkę do jednej
<Voldenet> albo twój dodawacz stopki opiera się o content type
<Voldenet> bo nie mam pojęcia jak Ty to zrobiłeś
<sysek> hm
<sysek> ja musze ogarnać django
<sysek> bo coś mi źle wysyła maile
<pokrak> efekt ten sam zarówno poprzez skrypt postfixa, i jak przez amavis
<Bonn333> Witam.
<firemark> Żegnam.
<Bonn333> firemark: xD
<Ashiren> xD
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-17
<snaks> mam problem jutro rano musze miec gotowy komputer a mam problem z partycja /home...przenioslem ja usermodem na /mnt/4/home ...jak zrobic zeby /home wskazywalo na /mnt/4 ?
<snaks> <snaks> jak zrobic dowiazanie z home do /mnt/4/home ?
<snaks> mam debian jessie 32
<snaks> jest ktos
<snaks> ?
<snaks> jest ktos ?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/PRcnC1P.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/0PPP26h.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aGR7Xqn_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :9 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8575495424/h44BEE8B4/
<firemark> Ashiren: flooder
<Ashiren> bo nikt inny sie nie odzywa
<fhf> ja sie odzywam
<fhf> moge wam powiedziec przemyslenie nt. kobiet, chcecie?
<firemark> uhm…
<gjm> nie
<fhf>  na zadnym irc juz nie siedza ludzie ktorzy lubia rozmawiac
<TheNumb> fhf: tutaj jest irc.
<TheNumb> nikogo nie obchodzą twoje wynurzenia ;x
<firemark> chyba ze masz linki z kotkami
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> to mnie bardzo interesuje
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/JXoKWo9.jpg?2
<totalizator> Ashiren: dlaczego Twoje koty nie są śmieszne? bez sensu
<firemark> bo w jego życiu nie było radości
<Ashiren> koty sa kocie, nie smieszne
<totalizator> w takim razie czym są śmieszne koty? omg OMG
<gjm> kocimi kotami
<gjm> yo dawg
<firemark> so i herd…
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/K6gYeOY.jpg
<d42> :3
<gjm> :3
<firemark> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/uF3tPr0.jpg
<gjm> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-18
<Samus1994> 1st
<Samus1994> wygralem!
<gjm> talon na balon
<blabs> czesc uzywal ktos clownfish? zainstalowalem ale nie wiem jak uzyc ;)
<kopernik> cześć
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<kopernik> Ashiren: cześć
<drathir> bry...
<pantofel> o/
<pantofel> jakaś dusza żywa tutaj jeszcze przebywa?
<firemark> w niedziele? no po cholere
<gjm> nawet nie czujesz jak rymujesz
<gjm> pantofel: gdzie przeklinak?
<pantofel> gjm: umarł
<Ashiren> na śmierć
<pantofel> gjm: a rymuję na zawołanie mój panie
<Bonn333_> Witam. yy... o czym gadacie?
<gjm> o chłopakach
<gjm> przyłączysz się?
<Bonn333_> gjm: Nie, dziękuje xD
<pantofel> gjm: tak wogóle to konto mnie wcięło na frenodzie
<pantofel> dopiero kloakę odzyskałem
<Ashiren> usunales konto?
<gjm> ostatnio czyścili bazę
<gjm> czy coś
<pantofel> tak, ze 2 tygodnie temu
<pantofel> ale kanałów nie oczyścili
<gjm> sprawdziłem, czy Wizardowi też wywalili
<gjm> 21:42 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : now
<gjm> a to hultaj
<pantofel> gjm: za to aśce nie usuneli
<pantofel> ciekawe
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-17
<g3n> Witam potrzebuję pomocy z Boxes nie moge odpalic maszyny na xubuntu
<Ashiren> :o
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-18
<andrzejku> jest tu kolo o nicku wilczek?
<gjm> andrzejku: 14:17 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : Mar 16 01:00:15 2016 (30w 6d
<andrzejku> gjm: dzieki
<gjm> np
<t0mix> czesc zainstalowalem chomikbox 64, zrobilem skrot, dalem mu chmod +x i nie odpala, co jest?
<drathir> t0mix: szalony ^^
<t0mix> potrzebuje wrzucic szybko sporo stuffu na chomika pomozcie :]
<drathir> t0mix: nie lepiej na dropa?
<t0mix> wszystko od dawna trzymam na ch, please help :]
<t0mix> drathir: kiedys na innej maszynie zainstalowalem bez problemu tez na ubuntu a teraz nie moge wrr
<drathir> t0mix: ja tam bym sie bal czegokolwiek od nch uzywac... ale zebys nie mowil, ze tu nie pomagaja moze wine uzyj...
<drathir> sie obrazil ;/
 * drathir chcial dobrze...
<Ashiren> a wyszlo jak zawsze
<fl3sh> jakie permissiony musi mieć .ssh/conf żeby autouzupełniał nazwy hostów?
<Ashiren> bash-completion
<Ashiren> i ustawione w .ssh/config nazwy hostow
<fl3sh> bash-completion?
<Ashiren> nie wiem jak to sie tam w tym ubuntu nazywa
<Ashiren> moze jest zainstalowane domyslnie
<drathir> fl3sh: prawdopodobnie chodzi o .ssh/known_hosts
<drathir> fl3sh: chyba ze masz na mysli po prostu klucze per host...
<drathir> fl3sh: i 600 powinno byc ok...
<Dread> to nie o klucze chodzi
<drathir> Dread: to known_hosts w takim razie...
<Dread> drathir: no tu nawet nie o known_hosts chodzi, tylko, żeby sobie parsował .ssh/config
<Dread> nie wiem gdzie Ty tam known_hosts widzisz, ale ok
<drathir> Dread: no gdzies musi znac adresy ip do uzupelniani z tego o ile dobrze kojarze bierze je z known_hosts config jest tylko do wykonywania regulek podczas polaczenia przypisanych do danego ip...
<Dread> ja
<Dread> pier.
<Dread> bierze najpierw to co dostaje w configu
<drathir> piii...
<Dread> potem patrzy po kluczach
<Dread> albo nawet i po historii, grzyb wi
<drathir> wpisz user@ i wcisnij taba...
<Dread> no i widzi mi tylko localhosta
<Dread> == bierze z /etc/hosts
<drathir> powinno Ci pokazac wszystkie ip z known_hosts i /etc/hosts
<drathir> to moze zsh tylko taka magie robi w takim razie ;p
<Dread> no to co siejesz ludziom chgw co
<Dread> w known_hosts mam z 40 hostów
<Dread> więc niekoniecznie powinny być tam tylko linklocale i localhost
<drathir> fl3sh: zainstaluj zsh porzuc basha...
<Dread> XDDDDDDD
<Dread> może niech jeszcze sobie parcha wrzuci?
<drathir> Dread: ot to to...
<Dread> drathir: weź Ty trochę rtęci się napij.
<drathir> Dread: chociaz z ciekawosci na basha sie przelaczylem i jednak widzi z ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Dread> mi nie widzi
<Dread> więc \:D/?
<drathir> to moze tylko ubu nie potrafi arch magiczny...
<Dread> srarch
<drathir> ciekawe...
<drathir> Dread: masz szyfrowane known_hosts ?
<Dread> nie, nie jest ciekawe
<Dread> nie.
<Dread> domowy komputer i szyfrowanie
<Dread> no pozdrawiam
<Dread> nie mam jeszcze tak nasrane na mordzie, że mi ktoś na chatę wpadnie i na glee i do sztumu
<Dread> glebę*
<drathir> to w takim razie nie mam pojecia dlaczego Tobie nie uzupelnia...
<drathir> Dread: ++ glee bym sobie ogladnal...
<dweller> co tu się tworzy
<dweller> ło panie, kto panu tak spierdolił :v
<dweller> a
<dweller> drathir
<dweller> [*]
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-19
<andrzejku> wilczku jestes tu?
<andrzejku> wilczku?
<Ashiren> ojejku
<gjm> andrzejku: Mówiłem.
<andrzejku> ale moze dzisiaj byl
<andrzejku> czy tam wczoraj
<gjm> Nie.
<andrzejku> szkoda poszukuje ogolnie go
<Ashiren> zostaw mu memo
<andrzejku> Ashiren: jaka to komenda /ms
<Ashiren> w sumie nie wiem, czasami robi to bot czasami jest jakis memoserv
<Ashiren> chyba toto nie jest standardowe
<andrzejku> no wlasnie
<Dread> Ashiren: jest memoserv
<Dread> i jest on standardowy ;d
<drathir> andrzejku: jak bedziesz mial farta ze nick zarejestrowany to zostawisz...
<drathir> bry...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zimbra leży?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: juz nie
<BlessJah> sama sie zlozyla?
<jacekowski> ldap sie wywalil ale nie wiem czemu
<jacekowski> jedyne co sie dzialo wtedy to backup
<jacekowski> a mailboxd stwierdzil ze bez ldapa nie bedzie szedl
<BlessJah> kk
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chyba znowu lezy
<gjm> Konar nie chce zapłonąć?
<BlessJah> konar płonie aż miło, to z erekcją mam problem
<totalizator> dweller: kiedy wrócisz do domu?
<dweller> dunno, jak skończy się politykieria :v
<totalizator> aż tak?
<gjm> Też mnie wkruwia.
<dweller> znudziło mi się przęłączanie na kartę tylko po to żeby czytać natemat i frondę na przemian
<totalizator> ale to by chyba wystarczyło nie odpisywać?
<totalizator> z ciekawości grepnę najstarsze logi tobiego i zobaczę o czym on wtedy pisał
<dweller> siedział cicho
<dweller> ale wtedy było też więcej ludzi
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-20
<Hard_vard> Cześć.
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<Hard_vard> Cześć Ashiren
<Hard_vard> Ale pogoda do dupy.
<Hard_vard> Ashiren: http://i.imgur.com/5ZKt6RI.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<blabs> czesc mam problem z restartem lapka lenovo, shutdown -h now, halt -p, poweroff nie daje rezultatu, w /etc/default/grub zamienilem quiet splash na acpi-force quiet splash i nic, help ;)
<Ashiren> a normalnie mozesz wylaczyc?
<blabs> Ashiren: twardy restart tak, obok mam winshit do gier i tam normalnie...
<Ashiren> a cos sie pokazuje jak robisz te komendy?
<Ashiren> albo sudo systemctl shutdown
<blabs> po wszystkich tych komendach jest to samo, calling all processess to kill i tak sobie zostaje...
<blabs> sudo systemctl shutdown zaraz sprobuje bo download leci :P
 * blabs 
<Ashiren>  
<Ashiren> to jest windows 8/10?
<blabs> 7 home basic shit
<blabs> :)
<dweller> blabs: wiesz, troche ma znaczenie którego lenovo
<dweller> ale tylko tak troche
<blabs> dweller: b50-30
<Ashiren> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3og40u/notebook_doesnt_power_off/ i https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2285917&page=3
<Ashiren> pierwsze linki z googla
<dweller> blabs: zaaktualizuj bios
<dweller> czy tam firmware
<Ashiren> na tym forum ostatni post pisze o ustawieniach biosu
<dweller> równie dobrze acpi_osi="Windows 2012" pewnie też by mogło pomóc
<blabs> ok dzieki panowie
<Ashiren> i kolejny klient zadowolny
<gjm> 5zł
<Hard_vard> \o/
<Hard_vard> Jupiii!
<tehmal> Dober. Wie ktoś dlaczego mam taki błąd? https://postimg.org/image/94ox3tqwb/
<gjm> Bo coś się zepsuło.
<tehmal> Zapewne. Tylko co <ola_boga>
<tehmal> Może to wina że 16.10 niedopracowane?
<gjm> Od początku tak masz?
<tehmal> Od zainstalowania 16.10 unity  z xubuntu 16.04
<tehmal> 15.05
<tehmal> 15.04
<dweller> tehmal: intel?
<tehmal> nie, radeon hd 2400
<dweller> :|
<tehmal> chodź w grafika mówi Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV610 (DRM 2.46.0 / 4.8.0-22-generic, LLVM 3.9.0)
<gjm> Który to rok?
<dweller> 2008?
<dweller> albo i wcześniej
<dweller> ja lepsze karty ostatnio do utylizacji oddawałem ;__;
<gjm> Moja ostatnia karta do PC była na AGP.
<tehmal> Lapek to FUJITSU SIEMENS Amilo Pi 2550
<gjm> Ale to było wieki temu.
<tehmal> może grat... ale na linie wszystko działa... w stosunki do Okna Świstak
<dweller> tehmal: ciężko powiedzieć, ciężko powiedzieć czy canonical w ogóle wspiera taki stary sprzęt w jakis sposób
<tehmal> yhym
<tehmal> czyli lepiej nadal na xfce siedziec
<dweller> to że działa niekoniecznie znaczy że było testowane
<yavandir> Hej
<Ashiren> cos duzy ruch dzisiaj
<gjm> Miałem Amilo Pi 2515.
<tehmal> na tym złomie nawet KDE5 lepiej chodz id wisty... więc ;D
<gjm> Jak chodziłem do gimbazy xD
<tehmal> gjm dawno to było???
<tehmal> :D
<gjm> No z 10 lat temu.
<tehmal> hahahah :D
<tehmal> Mimo wszysyko Amil 2550 do neta i grania w DOD działa
<tehmal> i wystarcza
<tehmal> Teraz nie wiem jakiego laptopa bym wziął, może ASUS?
<gjm> Dell.
<tehmal> Dobrze się sprawują?
<yavandir> Dell dobry do biznesu
<gjm> Nie ssą tak bardzo, jak większość.
<Dread> tak
<tehmal> Słyszałem niepochlebne słowa o Lenovo i Samsung
<Dread> o wszystkim usłyszysz niepochlebne słowa
<Dread> wystarczy trafić na odpowiednią osobę :D
<gjm> Nowe Lenovo ssą.
<gjm> No, może może jakieś P50.
<yavandir> często mają słabe plastki
<Dread> panie
<Dread> a co teraz nie ma słabych plastików
<tehmal> CO sądzicie o laptopach/notebookach/ultrabookach od Xiaomi?
<Dread> jak rąbniesz o podłogę to wszystko ma słabe plastiki
<Dread> jak go targasz jak reksio szynkę to też
<jacekowski> ja tam mam T530 juz 3 rok i wytrzymuje podloge bardzo dobrze
 * gjm ma T520 i jest zadowolony
<gjm> Gdyby nie nowa klawiatura, to kupiłbym T530.
<gjm> http://imgur.com/a/b7hDL
 * Dread ma x230 ,_,
<gjm> I co, płaczesz?
<Dread> nie
<Dread> właśnie nie
<Dread> poza tym, że ma pasek na matrycy, co mnie denerwuje
<Dread> to jest spoko lapek
<gjm> Ty mi nic nie mów o pasku na matrycy :D
<Dread> wiesz
<Dread> Ty miałeś chociaż z boku
<Dread> ja mam jebitnie tak, że 70% stron się tam chce wyświetlać
<Dread> i to idealnie na taką szerokość jak te 70% stron
<Dread> więc muszę przesuwać sobie przeglądarkę w któryś bok :D
<gjm> Miałem przec całą szerokość matrycy.
<Dread> a nie wymieniłem jej jeszcze, bo czasami ten pasek zadziała
<gjm> Jakie 26px
<Dread> :D
<Dread> no to było słabe
<gjm> Pamiętajcie dzieci, co leży między klawaiaturą, a matrycą, jak zamykacie klapę.
<gjm> A to był filtr z kabla od zasilacza.
<dweller> [*]
<TheNumb> Dread: dlaczego nie wymienisz matrycy, cebulo?
<Dread> TheNumb: bo czasem działa
<Dread> np. teraz działa
<Dread> i tak raz na trzy dni około robi mi sie pasek ;d
<Dread> poza tym - to bardziej lenistwo jak cebulactwo
<dweller> ja tak miałem
<dweller> podotykałem płytkę sterującą matrycy
<dweller> i znikło na jakiś czas
<TheNumb> zły dotyk
<blabs> upgrade biosu na lenovo b50-30 i problem off/restart zniknal :P
<Bodzioslaw> dweller: patrz dweller, naprawiłeś mu komputer
<dweller> ? :v
<dweller> wel
<dweller> może dlatego że umiem czytać
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-21
<denysonique> pvsharov, привет
<pvsharov> Cześć
<gjm> cyka blyat
<gjm> putin vodka
<pvsharov> no dobrze,dobrze, już wiemy że tylko to znasz
<Ashiren> co robi rosyjski zegar? cyka
<pvsharov> jaki zegar?
<gjm> blyat
<gjm> Dobra, orient.
<gjm> Facetka idzie.
<denysonique> pvsharov, ну не толко ето
<pvsharov> denysonique: może będziemy po polsku?
<denysonique> Ashiren, dobre
<pvsharov> denysonique: chyba jesteś z ukrainy?
<denysonique> pvsharov, cośty
<pvsharov> nie?
<mati75> https://zippy.gfycat.com/RepulsiveLiquidKawala.webm
<denysonique> pvsharov, moji rodzice są z Polski aczkolwiek ja się urodziłem gdzie indziej
<pvsharov> denysonique: to co? Uczysz się rosyjskiego? Czy co?
<Dread> :DDDD
 * Dread ma popkorn i patrzy jak robicie z siebie debila
<Dread> bo to już nawet nie jest trolling
<denysonique> tak sobie piszę
<mati75> u mienia w moskwu mnoga poliakow
<denysonique> Dread, co?
<Dread> :_D:_D
<denysonique> trzeba się szykować, niebawem po ukrainie wjedzie putin do polszy xd
<pvsharov> denysonique: nie wjedzie. Prawdoppodobniej do Hagi
<Dread> denysonique: chyba tobie do dupy wjedzie xD
<denysonique> Dread, żebym ja czasem w Ciebie nie wjechał
<gjm> O, mam okazję poszaleć :>
<Ashiren> :3
<TheNumb> denysonique: zachowuj się
<TheNumb> Dread: zachowuj się
<Ashiren> byle jak ale sie zachowuj
<TheNumb> tak
<pceuropa> no i zapchał mi się serwer (avail 47mb z 10gb) zapewne mysql jest problemem bo plików samych to tylko 2gb
<Dread> ojej.
<dweller> logi :v
<pceuropa> okazało się jednak że to pliki w katalogu użytkownika, nie przełączyłem aplikacji z dev na produkcyjny i generował pliku debugowania
<Ashiren> aww
<dweller> coredumpy to prawie jak logi
<dweller> tylko binarne
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-22
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m33c10X1Qi1qbe5pxo1_1280.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/tujupfuhphrx.jpg
<TheNumb> Ashiren: moar
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.reddituploads.com/c2af49aad83d4cc2a14fc1c7a5d4290c?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=ef2c1347ac303989ee2231612da9a437
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/425e02c3d6ec4bf5b40a5d0ac9cf31ef?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=10b1db5a8137cad048eebec2d61efa53
<pampix> Witam. mam GTS 250 GTS ( wymaga legacy 340xx) mam pytanie czy novau( czy jakoś tak - stery) open source są dobre jak legacy? Czy lepiej instalować legacy?
<Voldenet> pampix: z mojego doświadczenia najlepszym sterownikiem jest chyba własnościowy
<Voldenet> od nvidii
<pampix> Spoko dzienki :>
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/9d711464f7434cecbdde36451d169d0f?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=ab2b6e60a4a93d244936d34ff242f132
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-23
<HalBowman> Cześć, mam pytanko. Czy można zmienić menadzera plików dla vlc. Tzn właczam vlc klikam 'Dodaj pliki' i wlacza mi sie menadzer w którym przegladam i moge dodac plik do odgrywania. Chcialbym zeby vlc przegladal pliki np w nautilusie albo thunarze
<Voldenet> HalBowman: nie za bardzo, bo to gtk dostarcza ten picker
<Voldenet> z drugiej strony są pewne projekty, które próbują podmienić ten picker, bo jest beznadziejny, np. kgtk+
<HalBowman> Voldenet: kgtk jest częscia kde?
<Voldenet> jest trickiem pozwalającym używać rzeczy z kde pod gtk
<HalBowman> thx
<d42> on chyba chce na odwrót :^)
<d42> czy tam chciał, tbw
<BlessJah> 1/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-16
<malutka> o/
<bartek> hiho
<firemark> fifo
<dfgg> hifi
<jacekn> wifi
<malutka> lofi
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-17
<malutka> o/
<ozzzii> dzień dobry
<ozzzii> czy ktoś ma czas i ochotę zaopiekować się zieloną użytkowniczką? :)
<ozzzii> Zainstalowałam dziadkom na komputerze lubuntu, bo stary XP już ledwo zipiał, ale lubuntu zupełnie nie widzi bezprzewodowego Internetu, jedynie ethernet. Jak zmusić go łapać wifi?
<d42> ozzzii: to jest jakiś broadcom? :v
<carolinre> Conect box
<carolinre> (przepraszam za nagłe wyjście, IRC z przeglądarki na telefonie to zła idea)
<d42> no przeciętny
<d42> co to jest conect box ;~;
<d42> jaka karta jest w laptopie ziomeczku
<d42> lsusb -t;lspci -v
<d42> i wrzuć we wklej.org ;~;
<gjm> d42: >użytkowniczką
<gjm> ty, ty
<d42> przecież wiem, że ma fujarke
<gjm> x-D
<gjm> jest możliwe
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-18
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-19
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<malutka> o/
<mkdu> czesc
<mkdu> moze ktos pomoc jak pobrac plik narzedziem scp gdy na serwerze jest kontener lxc?
<jacekn> plik jest w kontenerze?
<malutka> :o
<mkdu> tak
<jacekn> zalezy od uzywkownikow ale plik powinien byc gdzies tu jestli uzywasz lxd: /var/lib/lxd/containers/<name>/rootfs/
<jacekn> moze miec dostep zeby skopiowac
<jacekn> jak nie to moze iptables + DNAT i ssh bezposrednio z kontenera
<jacekn> albo po dac go na bridgea i bezposrednio z niego scp
<mkdu> dzieki super, jest tam
<malutka> \o/
<BlessJah> malutka: spróbuj scp -o ProxyJump=<huser>@<host> <guser>@<guest>:<src> <dest>
<BlessJah> ProxyJump możesz w ~/.ssh/config wpisać na stałe
<Ashiren> ?
<BlessJah> tabfail, backlogfail
<malutka> ?
<malutka> :o
<malutka> ok
<gjm> znowuuuuu w życiu ci nie wyszło
<gjm> dum dum dum
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-20
<malutka> o/
<Simas> siema, ktoś żywy tu ? :)
<Simas> oraz kto używa ubuntu 17.10 na waylandzie
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> 17.10? ale syzbko
<Simas> szybko?
<Ashiren> ah nic nic
<Simas> używam praktycznie wersje od alfy ale mniejsza z tym
<Simas> w czym mam problem, a no w tym że gdy mam otwarty terminal lub tilix (którego używam częściej)  nie mogę uruchomić guake klawiszem F12
<Simas> ale gdy na pierwszym planie mam chrome f12 działa bez problemu
<Simas> wyglada na to że terminal przechwytuje klawisz F12 i sobie pakuje tyldę
<Simas> i teoretycznie nie ważne co klikam, np skrót do glippera też nei działa gdy fokus jest na terminalu
<Simas> dodam że problem tylko na waylandzie ://
<Simas> ktoś się z tym spotkał? czekałem aż wyjdzie oficjalnie bo może to był bug jakiś ale widać bug chyba jest nadal :)
<Simas> czyli nikt nie zauważył lub nie wiecie o takim problemie?
<malutka> ktoś ma jakiś problem?
<Simas> @malutka czyt. ↑
<dfgg> Simas: to nie slack, tu sie nie pisze @
<malutka> pisze się, cicho dfgg :P
<Simas> a co za różnica
<Simas> ważne że rozumie :)
<malutka> Simas, proponuję przyjść jutro na ten kanał... będą spece od tego problemu :>
<dfgg> ale jak ktos zostawi sesje i pojdzie biegac, to mu moze sie nie swiecic w backlogu ,_,
<Simas> dobra jest, jak znajdę chwilę w miedzy czasie przed przygotowaniem do chrzcin to zajrzę
<Simas> dzięki za info
<malutka> gratulacje, chrzciny! Trochę późno... ale ok :>
<jacekn> Simas: zglos buga tez jak masz chwile, moze ktos naprawi
<gjm> Podaj markę i model zasilacza.
<malutka> gjm, zepsułeś :P
<Simas> dzięki
<Simas> oczywiście nie moje, a mojego syna niemniej jednak dzięki :)
<malutka> \o/
<gjm> /o\
<dfgg> \o\
<Mhrok> hej
<malutka> cze Mhrok
<Ashiren> no jest mrok o tej porze juz
<malutka> :3
<Mhrok> Zima idzie, coraz wczesniej
<malutka> the winter is coming...
<Ashiren> and everything is white everywhere
<Mhrok> Albo mój ruter zapomniał czym jest przekierowanie portów, albo ISP coś odwalił...
<Mhrok> Jak to sprawdzić...?
<malutka> :3
<malutka> dfgg, masz Instagrama widzę:>
<dfgg> malutka: >2012
<dfgg> nom, i nie pamietam do niego hasla :v
<malutka> masz tam 6 zdjęć, Instaboy xD
<dfgg> tak, jak pracowalem na lotnisku i strazakom sie nudzilo, wiec do gaszenia smietnika wyciagneli wozidlo za milion xD
<Mhrok> dfgg: NA którym lotnisku?
<dfgg> BZG
<dfgg> dawno tam nie bylem, ale srogie inby z czarterami kolego
 * malutka zawsze chciała pracować jako stewardessa...
 * Mhrok jako kontroler ruchu lotniczego
<dfgg> ja też ,_,
<malutka> no ja wiem, pamiętam, nie od dziś tu siedzę :>
<dfgg> ale bylem zbyt leniwy na papier do PZLu
<dfgg> i tak sie skonczylo ze siedze przed komputerem i nawet zdarza sie ze mi za to placa
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/nw99Jxj.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-21
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/nP1qaY9.jpg
<malutka> Aaaawwww!!! :*
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/qU7nZDtVe-SwAnf75iuFAtTmiF4G6b8bABqElD9RCKo.jpg?w=510&s=ff1b233757358fbe4c4c628a63fc0e91
<Mhrok> Cześć ludziska!
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/OWEJUC7WjVCjY18kQZXSZRSdcukzJKc_n3jEs0hnsjI.jpg?w=768&s=a5d098834471ea9611b2c0e62c0ef77e
<malutka> \o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/_GwtR4Sn0_pD6SdAYS3N4rFomh2iO5J9WfMc-EFGL_U.jpg?w=768&s=3ee77577d49f4f128fcb592423b18bae
<malutka> cześć Mhrok
<malutka> Ashiren, dlaczego nie siedzisz na archlunux-pl?
<Ashiren> bo nie mam z nim problemu
<malutka> touche :>
<Ashiren> bo chyba po to sie jest na kanale jak ktos ma jakis problem ze swoja dystrybucja
<Ashiren> np. #gentoo-pl ma duzo uzytkownikow
<malutka> a masz problem z ubuntu? Ashiren?
<Ashiren> nie mam ubuntu
<Ashiren> nie mam problemu
<malutka> ja też nie mam ubuntu
<Ashiren> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lutooiPclv1qbhms5o1_500.jpg
<malutka> na archlinuxie jest inaczej
<malutka> tam jest rodzina - patologiczna - ale zawsze rodzina
<gjm> Zdecydowanie patologiczna.
<malutka> :D
<drathir> malutka: e tam tylko psychiczna nie patologiczna do patologii daleko jeszcze... ;p
<Mhrok> routing IPv6 vs IPv4: IPv6 Waw-Fra-Waw 55 ms, IPv4 Waw-Waw 4 ms.
<malutka> restart it
<malutka> kot jakiś błagam?
<Mhrok> malutka: błagasz? https://i.imgur.com/m9OE18J.jpg
<malutka> a co? już masz mój instagram?
<malutka> biegam
<malutka> w city trail - wcześniej Runmageddon
<Mhrok> Czekaj, co?
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo-OfQ3VQWw
<Mhrok> Jaki insta? O czym mowa? Coś przegapiłem ._.
<malutka> gjm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b80qhH5g_U8
<gjm> Znam.
<gjm> Ale teraz nie w głowie mi takie rzeczy.
<malutka> no nie przypuszczałabym, że nie znasz :D
<malutka> a jakie teraz? :>
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh9osYZNilU
<malutka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_L-0Ryhmic
<Ashiren> ;3 https://i.redditmedia.com/-0v1dbLwuzc-vt4UUaLkRMW6BsCVXGF5gNltiDaLN2U.jpg?w=431&s=38bfcf26c7633cdd4ae15710559fe2d9
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/mCuJwO7i25iO-3GQJ53E8FnNvPTTKBCCR9CCy9bOlr8.jpg?w=1024&s=0fb1b5dd1a24717376b74d80f2ab50f3
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> ;3 http://www.catboxzen.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/laughing-cat-5.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-22
<malutka> o/
<malutka> Ashiren, ++ za koty!
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Mhrok> HEJ!
<malutka> Mhrok,
